# The thread for random single confessions Part buttered rolls



## goofy girl (Jun 26, 2008)

Today is the 1 year anniversary of my dad's death, and IC that it is harder to deal with today than the day he died


----------



## Tina (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay, new thread, because the other one has just gotten too long. 

I'm moving Goofy's post over here, because it's just too important not to.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 26, 2008)

IC that the last confessions thread started with a post of me talking about death as well..so, I gotta stop being so friggin morbid :huh:


----------



## Tina (Jun 26, 2008)

You know, the first 'anniversary' is often harder than just about anything else. At the time of death, it's horrid, but you're also in a state of shock. After a year, when you start having all of the 'firsts' (birthdays, holidays, etc), the shock has worn off and the reality has set in. It's just terribly difficult. I understand. So if you need to talk, talk. I think just about all of us have experienced death, whether it's a loved human or aminal. Just know you're not alone. :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Jun 26, 2008)

((((((((((( Goof )))))))))))


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 26, 2008)

Love ya, Bridget


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 26, 2008)

IC that I think I just creeped the hell out of some guys who were playing frisbee when I went to take pics of 'em.

I would've liked to have stuck around and 'splained just what I was doing, but I was parked in the opposite direction they were when the game ended.

Oh well. I'll be showing up at another one of those games in the near future, earlier in the evening so the light's better, and I can 'splain it then. I really just want to work on taking pictures of people, especially in motion, and I wanna capture something natural-looking, y'know? I don't really care for posed shots, I want something that's more candid, and that's what I wanna get pictures of.


----------



## DeniseW (Jun 26, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Today is the 1 year anniversary of my dad's death, and IC that it is harder to deal with today than the day he died




(((((hugs)))) It's hard to get over it and I don't think you ever fully do, it's just that the pain lessens as the years go by.....


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 26, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Today is the 1 year anniversary of my dad's death, and IC that it is harder to deal with today than the day he died



(((((Goofy))))

Big, big, comforting hugs, darling.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 26, 2008)

Haven't gotten to the one year anniversary myself yet, and in a lot of ways I still haven't really come to terms with it. 
Thank you for raising the topic.

-Rusty


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 26, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Today is the 1 year anniversary of my dad's death, and IC that it is harder to deal with today than the day he died



Goofy,
I really understand this. As Tina said, talk it out all you want. It helps.

(((((((Goofy Girl)))))))

~Punkin


----------



## supersoup (Jun 27, 2008)

i confess that my right eye is driving me batty.

allergies, go away plz.

thx.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 27, 2008)

IC this thread title makes me hungry!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Today is the 1 year anniversary of my dad's death, and IC that it is harder to deal with today than the day he died


(((((((((((((((goofy girl)))))))))))))))



goofy girl said:


> IC that the last confessions thread started with a post of me talking about death as well..so, I gotta stop being so friggin morbid :huh:


I don't see any morbidity in this.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 27, 2008)

IC that sometimes seeing the difference is downright...shocking....eeeeek!!...kind of creeped me out.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 27, 2008)

Tina said:


> You know, the first 'anniversary' is often harder than just about anything else. At the time of death, it's horrid, but you're also in a state of shock. After a year, when you start having all of the 'firsts' (birthdays, holidays, etc), the shock has worn off and the reality has set in. It's just terribly difficult. I understand. So if you need to talk, talk. I think just about all of us have experienced death, whether it's a loved human or aminal. Just know you're not alone. :wubu:





mossystate said:


> ((((((((((( Goof )))))))))))





CAMellie said:


> Love ya, Bridget





DeniseW said:


> (((((hugs)))) It's hard to get over it and I don't think you ever fully do, it's just that the pain lessens as the years go by.....





ashmamma84 said:


> (((((Goofy))))
> 
> Big, big, comforting hugs, darling.





CleverBomb said:


> Haven't gotten to the one year anniversary myself yet, and in a lot of ways I still haven't really come to terms with it.
> Thank you for raising the topic.
> 
> -Rusty





Punkin1024 said:


> Goofy,
> I really understand this. As Tina said, talk it out all you want. It helps.
> 
> (((((((Goofy Girl)))))))
> ...





Timberwolf said:


> (((((((((((((((goofy girl)))))))))))))))
> 
> I don't see any morbidity in this.



Thank you guys.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 27, 2008)

Just a little hug for you, Goofy. (((((((((((((((((Goofy))))))))))))))))


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 27, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IC this thread title makes me hungry!



It makes me think of the McD's southern chicken sandwich thread on the foodee board when Tooz said that she doesn't like the phrase "buttery tasting roll" haha




out.of.habit said:


> Just a little hug for you, Goofy. (((((((((((((((((Goofy))))))))))))))))



That's a big hug! lol Thanks sweets!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2008)

I confess that I am going to miss my wife while she gone to the cities to visit with her sis and our (now 2 year old) nephew, Leo :wubu: this weekend.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 27, 2008)

It's Friday!!!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


:happy: Punkin


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 27, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Today is the 1 year anniversary of my dad's death, and IC that it is harder to deal with today than the day he died



Goofy, my father died on June 25, 2004. I can remember feeling the exact same way that you did, the first year after his death. I had the same feelings on the first anniversary of any particular event that he was a part of ... family reunions, birthdays, holidays, the birth of my son. 

My condolences to you on the death of your father. I know how grievious that loss is  The only thing I can say with certainty is that for me, the intensity of the grief passed with time. I still think about my dad a lot, but I am now capable of doing so with fondness and true thankfulness that he was a part of my life. It doesn't hurt to think about him anymore (or at least, the pain is a distant ache). You will get there.


----------



## jamie (Jun 27, 2008)

GoofyGirl - I am so sorry that the pain is still intense for you. I think it comes and goes in waves..the first year or two are the worst because you have to re-experience the day so intimately and then while it gets better, it will be very strong some later years as well. ((Hugs to you)) hope you can find some comfort and peace.

SwampTater - Hope she gets back soon and you have a lovely reunion. 

Punkin - Amen and Woohoo!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2008)

Four letters that cause extreme happiness:
PAIDPAIDPAIDPPAIDAIDPAIDPAIDPAIDPAIDPAIDPAIDPAID


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Four letters that cause extreme happiness:
> PAIDPAIDPAIDPPAIDAIDPAIDPAIDPAIDPAIDPAIDPAIDPAID


:huh: :blink: R u sure?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2008)

(((((((((GOOF)))))))))) (wish it could me more than typing on a screen)




IC I LOVE these! (I DID miss them the last time they were cycling the internet)
View attachment sheep1.jpg


View attachment sheep2.jpg


View attachment sheep3.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> :huh: :blink: R u sure?



Yea, I'm a _tad _ over excited, I'm just glad that I've gotten my first paycheck ever.
Plus I'm a money whore 
(But not that kind of money whore )


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Yea, I'm a _tad _ over excited, I'm just glad that I've gotten my first paycheck ever.
> Plus I'm a money whore
> (But not that kind of money whore )


Ah, I see...

I confess that I somewhat fear the tech problems with this forum still aren't over yet. I ran into some database error (more than once) lately. :huh:


----------



## Paquito (Jun 28, 2008)

My laptop is broken, it won't restart (apparently some file is corrupt or missing). Now I'm forced to use the snail-paced family computer. I miss my laptop, now I have to take it to Best Buy and not see it for two weeks.


----------



## Crystal (Jun 28, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> My laptop is broken, it won't restart (apparently some file is corrupt or missing). Now I'm forced to use the snail-paced family computer. I miss my laptop, now I have to take it to Best Buy and not see it for two weeks.



Oh my goodness...

I think I just got deja vu.

The same thing happened to me on June 3rd. Yet, after telling me it was going to take 2 weeks, it ended up taking a day or two over 3 weeks. They had to send it to HP because BB didn't have the part to repair my laptop. Needless to say, after three weeks of no internet, they told me that I was entitled to a new computer. So, I drove down to BB, chose a new, "free" laptop...though, I still had to pay them to optimize my computer. Not so free anymore...

I'm not bitter.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2008)

jamie said:


> GoofyGirl - I am so sorry that the pain is still intense for you. I think it comes and goes in waves..the first year or two are the worst because you have to re-experience the day so intimately and then while it gets better, it will be very strong some later years as well. ((Hugs to you)) hope you can find some comfort and peace.
> 
> SwampTater - Hope she gets back soon and you have a lovely reunion.
> 
> Punkin - Amen and Woohoo!



Thank ya, jamieTater!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 28, 2008)

IC that I'm seriously contemplating doing something. Merely contemplating, mind you.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 28, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I'm seriously contemplating doing something. Merely contemplating, mind you.



first its all serious .. then its all merely ... :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> first its all serious .. then its all merely ... :huh:


It's merely serious, you know?


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 28, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> first its all serious .. then its all merely ... :huh:



Yeah? And? I am merely seriously contemplating...happy?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 28, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> (((((((((GOOF)))))))))) (wish it could me more than typing on a screen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HA!..those are great!!


Hang up and graze!


----------



## ripley (Jun 29, 2008)

I confess I love the sheep phones. Baaaaaaaa-ring! Baaaaaaaaa-ring! 




I also confess I think this is neat.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey, at least they know how to get sheep long distance rates.

-Rusty
(Cellular, modular, interactive-odular)


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 29, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Hey, at least they know how to get sheep long distance rates.
> 
> -Rusty
> (Cellular, modular, interactive-odular)



Ha ha ha ha! Awesome. Ending on a high note! Goodnight ya'll!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 29, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Ha ha ha ha! Awesome. Ending on a high note! Goodnight ya'll!


G'nite!
-Rusty
(probably too late)


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 29, 2008)

IC that I just can't seem to say the right thing to anybody tonight without them getting the wrong impression or idea. It's very depressing to me


----------



## ripley (Jun 29, 2008)

For God's sake don't make a poll.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 29, 2008)

I should make a poll *ponders*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 29, 2008)

at 4:00 a.m. infomercials start to work on you in your weakened state...maybe I *do* need meaningful beauty from cindy crawford....or you know, an oreka air-cleaner. maybe I need to clean my insides. I *know* I need a sham-wow.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> at 4:00 a.m. infomercials start to work on you in your weakened state...maybe I *do* need meaningful beauty from cindy crawford....or you know, an oreka air-cleaner. maybe I need to clean my insides. I *know* I need a sham-wow.


The sham-wow chips away at the very core of what little self-discipline I possess. I _yearn_.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 29, 2008)

Carrie said:


> The sham-wow chips away at the very core of what little self-discipline I possess. I _yearn_.



The retro-huckster pitchman is bizarrely convincing. As is the bit with the carpet and the soda spill. muuuuuuust hhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaveeee


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> The retro-huckster pitchman is bizarrely convincing. As is the bit with the carpet and the soda spill. muuuuuuust hhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaveeee


All you really need is a bed. Believe me.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 29, 2008)

I confess that last night I was watching Code Blue on Discovery Health and I saw a doctor on that show that I used to work with in the Emergency Room back in NC. He was a neat dude .... errrr doctor. 

That was quite surprisingly cool!

I also confess that I saw 5 raccoons last night trying to tackle down some bird feeders (which I had neglected to take inside) while I was at work.

I shined a flashlight and they didn't even flinch. They hissed at me. And I hissed back. I think they were too hungry to care.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 29, 2008)

IC that I am *so* relieved that it is finally raining a little. One small cool breeze, and it feels like it'll be a nice sleeping night. Hope.


----------



## HollyGirl (Jun 29, 2008)

ic that i am fucking starving even though i just threw up about 2 hours ago. 
wtf is that?!?


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 29, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> ic that i am fucking starving even though i just threw up about 2 hours ago.
> wtf is that?!?



well, you threw up two hours ago...so your stomach is empty. It makes sense that you'd be hungry, no?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 29, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I also confess that I saw 5 raccoons last night trying to tackle down some bird feeders (which I had neglected to take inside) while I was at work.
> 
> I shined a flashlight and they didn't even flinch. They hissed at me. And I hissed back. I think they were too hungry to care.



Oh no! What did you do then?

Our racoons usually polish off any leftover cat food. Sometimes, hubby takes pity on them and leaves them scaps that the cats won't eat.

~Punkin


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 29, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> at 4:00 a.m. infomercials start to work on you in your weakened state...maybe I *do* need meaningful beauty from cindy crawford....or you know, an oreka air-cleaner. maybe I need to clean my insides. I *know* I need a sham-wow.


Hula-Hoe.
As Seen On TV!

-Rusty
(and I don't even have a yard, let alone a garden...)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 29, 2008)

I confess my lil (huge) furball has a bunch of dreads that I've been cutting out. Totally my fault because she needs brushed constantly to avoid it, and I've been lax. So, I feel like a bad guy and me, my bed, my room, the hallway, and my cat are all covered with random balls of fur.

One flank done, one to go!

*sneeze*

Also: HA HA.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 29, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oh no! What did you do then?
> 
> Our racoons usually polish off any leftover cat food. Sometimes, hubby takes pity on them and leaves them scaps that the cats won't eat.
> 
> ~Punkin




I had a flashlight ... i think the batteries were nearly dead though. It was dim when I shined it on them. Then I found a brighter flashlight and they seemed to want to climb down .... They did, however, cleverly knock a lot of the bird feed to the ground. And they ate that. There was 5 total. Some left already. But others would hiss ... scamper away .... and then they'd come back because they were huuuuuuungry! :happy: I was at the sliding glass door just watching them. And they'd eat under a spot light. They didn't mind.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 30, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> All you really need is a bed. Believe me.



what...does this mean I am confused. thank you.


----------



## Ash (Jun 30, 2008)

IC I am so glad I'm not the only one in desperate need of a sham-wow.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> what...does this mean I am confused. thank you.



Probably saying "Haaay, don't buy that widget! Go to sleep!" ?

I dunno. You might need a widget.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2008)

Ashley said:


> IC I am so glad I'm not the only one in desperate need of a sham-wow.



Your mom's a sham-wow.

Oh noes. It's starting again.



...what's a sham-wow?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 30, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Probably saying "Haaay, don't buy that widget! Go to sleep!" ?
> I dunno. You might need a widget.



ohhhh....I see. I couldn't figure out what that had to do with a SHAMWOW!!!!! *monomaniacal*

*mops up whole ponds and lakes*


----------



## Ash (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.shamwow.com/

Prepare to be amazed. Wowed even.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 30, 2008)

Are they called that because they're a sham but you still find yourself saying "wow"?

What about OwShams? Are they any good?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 30, 2008)

Ashley said:


> http://www.shamwow.com/
> 
> Prepare to be amazed. Wowed even.



I could solve the whole flooding part of global warming if I had six of those! Someone call Al Gore.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> ohhhh....I see. I couldn't figure out what that had to do with a SHAMWOW!!!!! *monomaniacal*
> 
> *mops up whole ponds and lakes*



you krazy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2008)

I confess that I am impressed. But, to be honest, I didn't sleep last night...

*prepares to go to bed and dream about mopping up the big pond with a couple of shamwows*


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

that dream would be most bizarre.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2008)

It actually was...


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 30, 2008)

Ashley said:


> IC I am so glad I'm not the only one in desperate need of a sham-wow.



My mind is far too dirty for this to be anything but hilarious.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> It actually was...




ack! ..........


:doh::huh::blink:


ponds are supposed to be all squeaky clean .....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 30, 2008)

IC that most of the time I haven't the foggiest idea what people here are talking about!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 30, 2008)

IC I don't know why people see me as a "bad friend"


----------



## mossystate (Jun 30, 2008)

Loved the banner that was just flying on the Food Board.

Fat Loss Breakthrough From China.


Was right above a picture of a huge brownie sundae.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 1, 2008)

IC that I had a total Frodo moment at work today. 

I was all at the copy machine making pamphlets and shit and my boss comes up to me see and says .. 

Boss: hey, Justin, this is Brian, he is going to be working for a few hrs here, he is *insert person I can't remember name of* son. 

Brian: yeah, just need a few hrs of office experience for this job I am looking into for the summer. What are you doing there? Maybe I can help with the load. Share .. the load? (the load the load the load) 

Me: .. the pamphlets? well, it's kind of a tight squeeze in here .. maybe I can .. 

Brian: oh, it doesn't look so bad

Me: NO! this is my task! mine, my own.. it's such a burden. 

... moral of the story is. never talk to me at 8am again. or never watch LOTR again. or something. maybe both.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 3, 2008)

Just the other day my daughter asked me, "Daddy what does one way ticket to hell mean?" I thought to myself... Whoah, what has Junior been learning in day care!? Then later that night I was whistling and burping into my bottle of ginger beer and she called me "bottle boy".


IC... I think she learned all of that from the Dead Milkmen CD we listened to while driving in the car that morning.


----------



## ripley (Jul 4, 2008)

I confess that I wonder how many people know that it was Carrie who started the whole "confessions threads" thing? 


I <3 me some Carrie.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 4, 2008)

ripley said:


> I confess that I wonder how many people know that it was Carrie who started the whole "confessions threads" thing?



I do! I do!

I think it was confessing that she was eating ice cream at the computer and enjoying it or some such thing.


----------



## ripley (Jul 4, 2008)

OMG...they made a movie about vagina dentata, and it won an award at Sundance or Cannes or somewhere...it's called _Teeth_. :O


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I do! I do!
> 
> I think it was confessing that she was eating ice cream at the computer and enjoying it or some such thing.


IC that you apparently have quite the good memory... See here.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 4, 2008)

ripley said:


> OMG...they made a movie about vagina dentata, and it won an award at Sundance or Cannes or somewhere...it's called _Teeth_. :O


old news is old...

...dear.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 4, 2008)

ripley said:


> OMG...they made a movie about vagina dentata, and it won an award at Sundance or Cannes or somewhere...it's called _Teeth_. :O



it is HILARIOUS. seriously. netflix it.

ETA to add as hilarious as a campy-ish horror type flick can be. slight gore, but i laughed way too much during this movie to think of it as anything but funny...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 4, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> IC that you apparently have quite the good memory... See here.



I just wish I could remember the more important stuff.


----------



## ripley (Jul 4, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> old news is old...
> 
> ...dear.



Hush up, honeybunches. :kiss2:



supersoup said:


> it is HILARIOUS. seriously. netflix it.
> 
> ETA to add as hilarious as a campy-ish horror type flick can be. slight gore, but i laughed way too much during this movie to think of it as anything but funny...



Already on my queue!!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2008)

I love me some dramatic lemur.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=27196359


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 4, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I love me some dramatic lemur.
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=27196359




I watched it about 7 times in a row before I realized I was widening my eyes along with him. :doh::blush:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 4, 2008)

Is the lemur surprised?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I just wish I could remember the more important stuff.


I hear you...


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2008)

I confess that remembering trivial stuff still rocks! 

And I also confess that I saw 5 raccoons last night. In fact, I've been seeing them 3 nights in a row where I work at. Cute critters. So, I had pizza and shared it with them. How awful of me. :doh: Anyhow, it was 2 big raccoons and 3 babies and I knew that they were hungry. All they could get to eat was birdseed and the trashcans were fastened down fairly tight with bungee cables. Well, they got their fill last night. :happy: I was trying to deter their mischievous behavior. They had been making quite a racket outside and they were climbing up the bird-feeders, in a clever attempt to get more of the goodies. They managed to do so, but I just didn't want anything to get tore up.

I also confess that these raccoons did not frighten very easily last night. I shined a flashlight on them (from the inside of the house through the sliding glass door) and they just looked up right at me while they were devouring their previous comestible delicacy of seeds and such ... as if to say "Hi there. How are you doing?" 

Lastly, before I went to went to work, much earlier yesterday morning, my wife and I saw 3 dead baby raccoons on the side of the road. And they were all fairly close to one another. That was so out-of-the-ordinary to see and I felt bad.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 4, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I just wish I could remember the more important stuff.



Ohhh Blackjack, I am with you there.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that remembering trivial stuff still rocks!
> 
> And I also confess that I saw 5 raccoons last night. In fact, I've been seeing them 3 nights in a row where I work at. Cute critters. So, I had pizza and shared it with them. How awful of me. :doh: Anyhow, it was 2 big raccoons and 3 babies and I knew that they were hungry. All they could get to eat was birdseed and the trashcans were fastened down fairly tight with bungee cables. Well, they got their fill last night. :happy: I was trying to deter their mischievous behavior. They had been making quite a racket outside and they were climbing up the bird-feeders, in a clever attempt to get more of the goodies. They managed to do so, but I just didn't want anything to get tore up.
> 
> ...



Awww...Swampie, I feel sad about the baby raccoons. I feel sad anytime I see a dead critter by the side of the road.

 Punkin


----------



## Rowan (Jul 4, 2008)

*big hugs goof*


----------



## Carrie (Jul 4, 2008)

ripley said:


> I confess that I wonder how many people know that it was Carrie who started the whole "confessions threads" thing?
> 
> 
> I <3 me some Carrie.





Blackjack said:


> I do! I do!
> 
> I think it was confessing that she was eating ice cream at the computer and enjoying it or some such thing.





Timberwolf said:


> IC that you apparently have quite the good memory... See here.







You guys are too funny! Just the other day I was kind of randomly thinking that maybe I did start the first confessions thread way back when, but I didn't feel like looking it up. 


P.S. And I _still_ eat ice cream and surf Dims simultaneously. 

P.P.S. <3 right back atcha, rip!


----------



## ripley (Jul 4, 2008)

Liz (di~va) and I were talking gardening the other day, and she said she'd like to see some pics of my garden. So today I went to try to take some...and this is the stuff I have to deal with. A long collie nose in everything..."What we lookin' at, Mama?" and a golden retriever who thinks the big round peony buds are bobbing around out there for her amusement...here she is caught in the act of trying to bite yet another one off the stem.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 4, 2008)

Good news - my laptop is fixed.
Bad news - All of my files were erased! My pictures? Gone. Applications? Gone too. Everything has been deleted, now I have to go back and reinstall everything. Itunes, Limewire, etc. 
Anger, so much anger...

P.S. My sound doesn't work, like when I try to play music, etc. no sound comes out.
Oh Joy.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 4, 2008)

Alright people, I need some computer help. Like the above post says, I just had my laptop fixed, they had to reinstall Windows I think. Now my sound doesn't work. Like it makes the regular system noises, like clicks and etc. But if i want to play a song or watch a video, no sound comes out. Somethings wrong with the audio, how do i fix it?
Please help a technologically-deficient aggravated person.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 4, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Alright people, I need some computer help. Like the above post says, I just had my laptop fixed, they had to reinstall Windows I think. Now my sound doesn't work. Like it makes the regular system noises, like clicks and etc. But if i want to play a song or watch a video, no sound comes out. Somethings wrong with the audio, how do i fix it?
> Please help a technologically-deficient aggravated person.



Did you adjust it by using the control panel or just the lil icon in the corner??


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 5, 2008)

IC that this is one of those strange, random, horny moments when I just wanna bury my face in cleavage.

Seriously... wtf is with that.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 5, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that this is one of those strange, random, horny moments when I just wanna bury my face in cleavage.
> 
> Seriously... wtf is with that.



Doesn't like...every guy have that shit all the time?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 5, 2008)

Yay cleavage!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 5, 2008)

ripley said:


> Liz (di~va) and I were talking gardening the other day, and she said she'd like to see some pics of my garden. So today I went to try to take some...and this is the stuff I have to deal with. A long collie nose in everything..."What we lookin' at, Mama?" and a golden retriever who thinks the big round peony buds are bobbing around out there for her amusement...here she is caught in the act of trying to bite yet another one off the stem.



GReat pix!!! Are those iris (in the bottom one)? I can't believe yer dogs eat peonies...that's so evil! Great photos


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 5, 2008)

ripley said:


> Liz (di~va) and I were talking gardening the other day, and she said she'd like to see some pics of my garden. So today I went to try to take some...and this is the stuff I have to deal with. A long collie nose in everything..."What we lookin' at, Mama?" and a golden retriever who thinks the big round peony buds are bobbing around out there for her amusement...here she is caught in the act of trying to bite yet another one off the stem.


Ripley is so beautiful. You can take that either way.


----------



## ripley (Jul 5, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> GReat pix!!! Are those iris (in the bottom one)? I can't believe yer dogs eat peonies...that's so evil! Great photos



Nah, she just thinks the round balls of the buds are balls for her, lol. She just plays with them, doesn't eat them. And yes, that's a Siberian iris named 'Caesar's Brother' to the right of Gracie.




BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ripley is so beautiful. You can take that either way.



:kiss2:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 5, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that this is one of those strange, random, horny moments when I just wanna bury my face in cleavage.
> 
> Seriously... wtf is with that.



I didn't realize that was being horny. I thought it meant a guy was having Mom issues.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I didn't realize that was being horny. I thought it meant a guy was having Mom issues.



Actually I think it might be 'cause I saw a great big pair in a random pic last night. 



Tooz said:


> Doesn't like...every guy have that shit all the time?



I dunno about other guys, but I don't.


----------



## HollyGirl (Jul 5, 2008)

ic i spent 12 hours at the beach yesterday, only of which 2 were in the dark. 

i look like a strawberry without the seeds. 

but i LOVE getting tan!!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 5, 2008)

IC that as much as I love holidays (for the time off from work) I am not liking the family that comes back to town. Especially when the family is a constanttly cranky brother that I don't get along with well on a good day.

I was in a good mood 'til he showed up.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 5, 2008)

So I scraped the hell out of the side of my foot last night while outside... now it hurts to walk, and wearing shoes is AGONY.

Yet my boss still gives me a hard time about not coming in. Plus, even though I worked six hours on a holiday, I don't get holiday pay now.

Fuck this shit... I need another job.


----------



## Leesa (Jul 5, 2008)

Watching the fireworks at the beach on a cool breezy night is AWESOME!
Almost getting blown to smithereens but foolish kids with fireworks IS NOT!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 5, 2008)

On a somewhat related note to my previous post here, I've decided that Stop n' Shop isn't earning me enough money and I need additional income, so I've made some of my photos available for purchase on DeviantArt.

IC I wish I wasn't so damn nervous about it.

I also C that I wish I had some sort of trade skill that I could use to make money, like my neighbours do.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 5, 2008)

I confess if it hurts this bad to menstruate, there's no way I'm having a baby. *OOOOOOOWWWIE* *whimper*

I also confess old friends who always ask me about my relationship status frustrate me to no end. There's so much more to say about my life than whether or not I found Mr. Right*

*Same friends who would not allow a Ms. Right to be in my life.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 5, 2008)

IC that _Solyaris _made my head hurt.

Seriously. Like, I think I kinda get it? But then there's a whole ocean of stuff that eludes me and/or leaves me confused.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 6, 2008)

IC... I don't know which is worse, an intelligent shyster or a well-intentioned moron.


Years ago when we moved to the mountains, I was taught a phrase called getting crestlined. The term means hiring someone, generally from the Crestline area to paint, do handyman work or auto body repairs at a low to reasonable price, have them stop halfway through the job and ask for more money.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5ALIL7T764&e

ic i can't stop watching this and giggling my arse off. SO CUTE.


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 6, 2008)

supersoup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5ALIL7T764&e
> 
> ic i can't stop watching this and giggling my arse off. SO CUTE.



that was freaking AAAADORABLE!!! :wubu:

and soup, not only did you make me laugh with that ... but also my mom. she said thanks for the link. hahaha :happy:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 6, 2008)

supersoup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5ALIL7T764&e
> 
> ic i can't stop watching this and giggling my arse off. SO CUTE.





cold comfort said:


> that was freaking AAAADORABLE!!! :wubu:
> 
> and soup, not only did you make me laugh with that ... but also my mom. she said thanks for the link. hahaha :happy:



That was awesome. At first I didn't have my sound on, and I thought that it was the "Whatchyou talkin' 'bout Willis!?" face. But that kid is funny. I hope he has a career in entertainment.

I also C that I wish I could go to this:







I am considering how it might be possible, and if I've got the time and money to do it. How cool is that?! I love Etsy. Maybe I'll change my name to Etsy.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jul 6, 2008)

I confess my wisdom tooth hurts like a bugger, mainly due to the fact I'm activating the hell out of it by eating DELICIOUS Haribo...
And I just can't stop, the only way I'm letting go of this bag is if some one is prising it out of my cold dead hands!

:smitten:Haribo = This fat girls crack:smitten:


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 6, 2008)

IC that I Googled Haribo :blush:


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 6, 2008)

IC that I have been listening to Daft Punk on repeat...and I didn't notice, and this may have been going on for about 2-3 hours.

Also IC that I am super excited about HB this upcoming weekend.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 6, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> That was awesome. At first I didn't have my sound on, and I thought that it was the "Whatchyou talkin' 'bout Willis!?" face. But that kid is funny. I hope he has a career in entertainment.
> 
> I also C that I wish I could go to this:
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha! _Someone_ (okay, _I_) needed to keep reading! Even though it would be great to actually go, they have provided a solution for people like me: 

from Etsy Storque:

"Not in Brooklyn? Join us for a live broadcast and demos in the Treehouse room of the Virtual Labs. If you are joining us virtually for Craft Night this week and would like to craft along with us, you'll need to bring paper, pen, scissors, and fabric. Or, you may just want to come and watch, ask questions, and take notes."

:happy: :blush:


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jul 6, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I Googled Haribo :blush:



OMG, do you not get Haribo in the states?
Please, tell me you do or i may cry for your loss! Saying that you guys get Jolly Ranchers which are just plain amazing...
Ugh, now pining for Jolly Rancher goodness!

:eat2:


----------



## supersoup (Jul 6, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> OMG, do you not get Haribo in the states?
> Please, tell me you do or i may cry for your loss! Saying that you guys get Jolly Ranchers which are just plain amazing...
> Ugh, now pining for Jolly Rancher goodness!
> 
> :eat2:



IC it always astonishes me that those across the pond love jolly ranchers so much! never would have thought something so simple would be so popular.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 6, 2008)

IC that green apple Jolly Ranchers are epic....that is all


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jul 6, 2008)

supersoup said:


> IC it always astonishes me that those across the pond love jolly ranchers so much! never would have thought something so simple would be so popular.



Oh man, shit is so cash! We used to get them here and then one day they were no more, i can't even talk about it, I just get too emotional. 



CAMellie said:


> IC that green apple Jolly Ranchers are epic....that is all



Word. :bow:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 6, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that green apple Jolly Ranchers are epic....that is all



testify. gotsta be green apple.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 6, 2008)

apple makes my froat kwose 

I has to has cherry.


----------



## Tina (Jul 6, 2008)

My faves are watermelon and green apple.

So have them sent over!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2008)

I confess I am not surprised...unfortunately...that there just are no ( female leads in mainstream animated movies. Pixar and company......kiss my ass. Yeah, I know, boys just don't want to see female leads, or so the powers that be, say. Girls have forever had to deal. Assholes.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 7, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I confess I am not surprised...unfortunately...that there just are no ( female leads in mainstream animated movies. Pixar and company......kiss my ass. Yeah, I know, boys just don't want to see female leads, or so the powers that be, say. Girls have forever had to deal. Assholes.



Pre-Pixar old school cel animated Disney had many female leads and strong female characters (both heroes and villains.) I still think Maleficent rocks.

Movies like Snow White, Cinderella, Sleeping Beauty, Lady and the Tramp, The Rescuers and even the newer cel animated movies like Pocahontas, Little Mermaid, Mulan, Beauty and Beast and Lilo and Stitch. 

Pre-Pixar most Disney animated features had female leads. Yes, many of the earlier ones were of the some day my prince will come types, but that was really a product of their times.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 7, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Today is the 1 year anniversary of my dad's death, and IC that it is harder to deal with today than the day he died




I feel you on this one. The first anniversary of my cousin's death was in May in it was a hard day in our family. We went and visited his grave and placed some flowers around. The pain can fade, but it never really goes away.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 7, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> OMG, do you not get Haribo in the states?
> Please, tell me you do or i may cry for your loss! Saying that you guys get Jolly Ranchers which are just plain amazing...
> Ugh, now pining for Jolly Rancher goodness!
> 
> :eat2:



No worries- we have Haribo in the US, but also lots of gummi competitors. Ate some Haribo cherries the other day. :eat2:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2008)

Haribo is my crack.
And it is not whack.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 7, 2008)

IC that there's something seriously wrong with having a course for interpersonal communications available online.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 7, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> IC that as much as I love holidays (for the time off from work) I am not liking the family that comes back to town. Especially when the family is a constanttly cranky brother that I don't get along with well on a good day.
> 
> I was in a good mood 'til he showed up.








Well that's a bummer. Even on a good day, huh? :doh:
(((((((( ValentineBBW )))))))))


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 7, 2008)

IC that this is a strange coy confession! But fug it, who cares, this is really the only possible website/locale for it, so...so. 

IC that my phyiscal therapist told me I need to massage my belly fat more! I or somebody else who can get a better angle/pressure--twice a day, in fact (this is actually for medical reasons, a condition I have). She was telling me this and I couldn't stop gigglin at how unmedical it sounded. 

No BF to do this regularly at the moment, however, have I. Wonder if my sucky health insurance would pay for a 2x-day belly rubber?  God bless those demanding medical professionals.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 7, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> IC that this is a strange coy confession! But fug it, who cares, this is really the only possible website/locale for it, so...so.
> 
> IC that my phyiscal therapist told me I need to massage my belly fat more! I or somebody else who can get a better angle/pressure--twice a day, in fact (this is actually for medical reasons, a condition I have). She was telling me this and I couldn't stop gigglin at how unmedical it sounded.
> 
> No BF to do this regularly at the moment, however, have I. Wonder if my sucky health insurance would pay for a 2x-day belly rubber?  God bless those demanding medical professionals.



IC this confession made me feel....oddly aroused. :blush: And envious...I want a doctor to tell me something like that.


----------



## Suze (Jul 7, 2008)

ic It suuuucks to catch fish on a fishing trip, eat it later for dinner, and then throw the whole dinner up because something obviously is wrong with the fish you so proudly captured. The 2 trouts my brother caught were of excellent quality off course.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Well that's a bummer. Even on a good day, huh? :doh:
> (((((((( ValentineBBW )))))))))



Thanks Swampy. The good news is he is gone! Life is normal again.


And to keep on track, I confess two things. 1. I am giggling about Liz's post on belly massage -- I could get on board with that kind of prescription! And 2. I could really use a back massage right now.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 7, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Thanks Swampy. The good news is he is gone! Life is normal again.
> 
> 
> And to keep on track, I confess two things. 1. I am giggling about Liz's post on belly massage -- I could get on board with that kind of prescription! And 2. I could really use a back massage right now.



count me in on needing a back massage!! damn kidneys.

where's that saucy mango man when ya need him?!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 7, 2008)

supersoup said:


> count me in on needing a back massage!! damn kidneys.
> 
> where's that saucy mango man when ya need him?!



Ohhhh sorry to hear the kidneys are acting up Soupy! 

And Mango has the magic touch? what can't he do?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 7, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Ohhhh sorry to hear the kidneys are acting up Soupy!
> 
> And Mango has the magic touch? what can't he do?



I seriously sat here trying to think of something Mango can't do, but I'm drawing a blank. It's that whole international man of mystery thing he's got going on. Like supah powahs.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 7, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Ohhhh sorry to hear the kidneys are acting up Soupy!
> 
> And Mango has the magic touch? what can't he do?





out.of.habit said:


> I seriously sat here trying to think of something Mango can't do, but I'm drawing a blank. It's that whole international man of mystery thing he's got going on. Like supah powahs.



totally agreed ladies!! he's marvelous, and i miss him!

he totally needs to be my neighbor.


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 7, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that there's something seriously wrong with having a course for interpersonal communications available online.



uhhh yeah, i'd have to agree with you beej ... it seems to be defeating its own purpose in a sense. 

being a comm major, i'm actually pretty sorry to hear that.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 7, 2008)

IC that I hate jolly ranchers


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 7, 2008)

IC that I love Bridget anyways


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

IC I don't know who Bridgit is.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 7, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I love Bridget anyways



you make me feel smooshy inside :wubu:



snuggletiger said:


> IC I don't know who Bridgit is.



I don't know who Bridg*i*t is either


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 7, 2008)

Holy crap. Thunder just struck, and it lasted, LITERALLY, 30+ seconds and set off some car alarms. That's pretty creepy, especially after watching *War Of The Worlds* last night.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 8, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Holy crap. Thunder just struck, and it lasted, LITERALLY, 30+ seconds and set off some car alarms. That's pretty creepy, especially after watching *War Of The Worlds* last night.



You're okay until the lightning comes. Then you'll want to find a basement or bomb shelter.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 8, 2008)

IC that I keep tracking a package that should arrive today, even though it's said "out for delivery" since 7:30. I'm home. I don't know why I'm so concerned I'll miss it. Just excited!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 8, 2008)

IC that I dont get the music by Rage Against The Machine.

like I understand they have words, that make sentences that are sung to melodic music... well some might call it melodic.

but ... umm...I dont get what they are all about, or their message.
Same with Saliva. 


and I also confess to taking extra time on my breaks at work.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

IC I just want to go on a vacation and run away from it all


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 8, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> IC that I keep tracking a package that should arrive today, even though it's said "out for delivery" since 7:30. I'm home. I don't know why I'm so concerned I'll miss it. Just excited!



I do that, too! LOL I think it's half the fun of getting packages in the mail. It's really bad when I do it from work, it's torture when it arrives and I still have like 6 hours before I get home.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 8, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I do that, too! LOL I think it's half the fun of getting packages in the mail. It's really bad when I do it from work, it's torture when it arrives and I still have like 6 hours before I get home.



Ohhhh, that's the worst! It finally arrived! I'm going to add to the spice thread in the Foodee Board, I think.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 8, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> You're okay until the lightning comes. Then you'll want to find a basement or bomb shelter.



Oh no need for false hope with escaping. Lord Xenu + Tom Cruise = instant death. 



Amatrix said:


> but ... umm...I dont get what they are all about, or their message.
> Same with Saliva.


Ladies and gentlemen please
Would you bring your attention to me?
For a feast for your eyes to see
An explosion of catastrophe

Like nothing you've ever seen before
Watch closely as I open this door
Your jaws will be on the floor
After this you'll be begging for more

Welcome to the show
Please come inside
Ladies and gentlemen

Boom
Do you want it?
Boom
Do you need it?
Boom
Let me hear it
Ladies and gentlemen

Boom
Do you want it?
Boom
Do you need it?

Boom
Let me hear it
Ladies and gentlemen

Ladies and gentlemen good evening
You've seen that seeing is believing
Your ears and your eyes will be bleeding
Please check to see if you're still breathing

Hold tight cause the show it not over
If you will please move in closer
Your about to be bowled over
By the wonders you're about to behold here

:blink:

The only Saliva I've heard are the songs that were/are popular. I don't think there is anything to get. haha

To the bat library for further research.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh no need for false hope with escaping. Lord Xenu + Tom Cruise = instant death.



Ohkaaay. Fatty fetal position it is.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh no need for false hope with escaping. Lord Xenu + Tom Cruise = instant death.
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen please
> ...


This would be interesting to hear...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 9, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> IC I just want to go on a vacation and run away from it all




AMEN! So, where ya' going? 

~Punkin


----------



## elle camino (Jul 9, 2008)

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that there's something seriously wrong with having a course for interpersonal communications available online.


Kind of like having an online forum for recovering internet addicts.

-Rusty
(15 minutes clean and offline... d'oh!)


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> You're okay until the lightning comes. Then you'll want to find a basement or bomb shelter.


Hey! Hey! Hey!
I like it when the lightning comes.
Hey! Hey! Hey! 
Yes, I like it a lot.

-Rusty
(Cured)


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> you make me feel smooshy inside :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who Bridg*i*t is either


Bridgit? We shall call her, "Mini-Goof".

-Rusty
(a very tall midgit)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 10, 2008)

So many forums and threads, so little time! Sigh!

~Punkin


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2008)

IC I am cheering about the charity case taking a 10% paycut. Should I call her on the phone to rub it in under the guise of "saying some kind words"?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 10, 2008)

I am not dying of laughter..but..I think I am seriously wounded...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 10, 2008)

IC that I'm just so friggin' happy that I'm officially on vacation that I feel like doing cartwheels....that is if I COULD do cartwheels. :blink::bounce::bounce:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 10, 2008)

IC that people continually crack the hell outta me...it's totally amazing how many freaks are in my world....too funny!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 11, 2008)

IC I forgot the proper sequence is shit, shower, shave :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> IC I forgot the proper sequence is shit, shower, shave :doh:



I get so mad if I've just showered and realize I have the urge to...you know. It's upsetting to me.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 11, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Admiral_Snackbar said:
> 
> 
> > IC I forgot the proper sequence is shit, shower, shave :doh:
> ...



I can completely relate! I don't know which is worse... having to hold it in the shower... or sitting on the toilet all wet.


Getting it in the wrong order totally ruins the experience either way!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2008)

it washes down the drain if you aim right


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> IC I forgot the proper sequence is shit, shower, shave :doh:


Well, I have to shave before showering...


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 11, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> it washes down the drain if you aim right



All it would take is a little too much fiber that day...




... and you would have to make one heck of an embarrassing phone call to a plumber.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 11, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> it washes down the drain if you aim right



what kind of pipes do you have?!?!?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 12, 2008)

IC I gave my cat a bath tonight and now I have cat hair everywhere. 

But he sure does love me. 
View attachment IMAGE_035.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 12, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> IC I gave my cat a bath tonight and now I have cat hair everywhere.
> 
> But he sure does love me.
> View attachment 45854



Oh that FACE. :wubu:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> it washes down the drain if you aim right






















EW


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 12, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> IC I gave my cat a bath tonight and now I have cat hair everywhere.
> 
> But he sure does love me.
> View attachment 45854


 

I think your cat and my cat are siblings. Those eyes...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 12, 2008)

I love the movie "The Color Purple" and no matter how many times I've seen it, the same scenes cause me to cry like a baby each and every time.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 12, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I love the movie "The Color Purple" and no matter how many times I've seen it, the same scenes cause me to cry like a baby each and every time.



totally seconding this. loooooove it.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 13, 2008)

IC that I detest having to use public rest rooms. WOMEN ARE SLOBS! IF you are a squatter...PLEASE either PICK UP THE SEAT or WIPE YOUR LEFTOVERS before you exit.

GROSS!!!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 13, 2008)

IC that half the time I rep someone and it tells me that I gotta spread the love before I rep so-and-so again..I don't even remember when I ever repped that person in the first place. :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to the club...


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that half the time I rep someone and it tells me that I gotta spread the love before I rep so-and-so again..I don't even remember when I ever repped that person in the first place. :huh:


Is there a way for the boards to track rep you've given?
There is, of course, a list of the rep you get.
It'd be a nice addition, but if it's not built-in, it'd probably be difficult to add.

-Rusty


----------



## mejix (Jul 13, 2008)

suze orman turns me on.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 13, 2008)

I have once again learned that not many people can spell, and that many of the posts at Hyde Park are obsurd and rediculous.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2008)

I think that is discusting.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 13, 2008)

We do have a lot of interesting disgustions on the website.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2008)

With many volumptuous people.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 13, 2008)

You sed it. It can be harrousing and sometimes appawling.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 14, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  You guys are cracking me up!! What a good way to start a Monday. :happy:



HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

I confess that these mistypings sometimes send me into the desert...


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 14, 2008)

I confess I almost peed myself with excitment this morning when I discovered that GARY OLDMAN IS ON THE VIEW TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*hyperventilates*


:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 14, 2008)

I confess that my need to discuss is probably going to trump the akward that I keep trying to ignore.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 14, 2008)

I confess I had extrememly dirty thoughts when Gary and the View ladies discussed his penis.

:eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 14, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I confess I had extrememly dirty thoughts when Gary and the View ladies discussed his penis.
> 
> :eat2:



Sounds like you're having a good day!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 14, 2008)

mejix said:


> suze orman turns me on.



hah!



Santaclear said:


> You sed it. It can be harrousing and sometimes appawling.



heee!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I have once again learned that not many people can spell, and that many of the posts at Hyde Park are obsurd and rediculous.




This hyar is mighty true. Whut in tarnation is this hyar wo'ld a-comin' to?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I have once again learned that not many people can spell, and that many of the posts at Hyde Park are obsurd and rediculous.



I feel your pain. Worse even than poor spelling is the convention of putting "(sp?)" after a word. Look, if you have the time to type that (which means that you know damn well you didn't spell it correctly), LOOK IT THE HELL UP!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I confess I had extrememly dirty thoughts when Gary and the View ladies discussed his penis.
> 
> :eat2:




The thought of Barbara Walters discussing penis just wrecks the hell out of me.....:doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

I swept the stairways in the apartment. And while doing this, I listened to some music that a friend made for me back in 2002. 

I listened to a jazz piece of music by Charles Mingus called "All The Things You Could Be By Now If Sigmund Freud's Wife Was Your Mother." and other songs by: Brian Eno, Philip Glass, Brian Wilson, Miles Davis, Talking Heads, Otis Redding, David Bowie, Nick Drake, The Police, and Starflyer 59 through my cassette player. Interesting music selections.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The thought of Barbara Walters discussing penis just wrecks the hell out of me.....:doh:



Barbara wasnt there!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 14, 2008)

I confess that I...


love my baby sister, SO much..she's my heart, that girl


:wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2008)

I am pretty sure that fat women do choose, and do not want every man who wants them.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 14, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I am pretty sure that fat women do choose, and do not want every man who wants them.



uhm, no. As an FA I can assure you that for this reason alone many fat women are automatically grateful for my existence .. like swooning over me n' stuff.

The rest of course do NOT find me charming, but just saying.

JUST KIDDING. it's like all fat women lolz


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> uhm, no. As an FA I can assure you that for this reason alone many fat women are automatically grateful for my existence .. like swooning over me n' stuff.
> 
> The rest of course do NOT find me charming, but just saying.
> 
> JUST KIDDING. it's like all fat women lolz





Honey...it's summer...that swoon is heat exhaustion....* pats your head *


oh....shit...fat women lolz...this could be a very bad idea..hehe...could be


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 14, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Honey...it's summer...that swoon is heat exhaustion....* pats your head *
> 
> 
> oh....shit...fat women lolz...this could be a very bad idea..hehe...could be



I had that problem last spring. I went to my doctor and I was like .. I'm all twitterpated! and he was like. oh, okay, lets get an MRI of that. it all went downhill from there.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 15, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm all twitterpated!.



I just need to see the commercial....' apply directly to the twitter '..........................do you shave your twitter?...oh....wrong board...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 15, 2008)

So "YMCA" came on the oldies station yesterday while I was driving.

I totally danced through the entire thing, even though I was on the highway.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 15, 2008)

IC that I kicked my supposed best friend to the curb yesterday for spreading rumors about me to make himself look better...and I don't miss him a bit.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 15, 2008)

ic i feel very out of the loop and stupid.

and yes, this is different than normal, as i feel the two at the same time currently.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 15, 2008)

IC this thread makes me want buttered rolls. :\


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 15, 2008)

((((((((((((Soupy))))))))))) You may be out of the loop (I don't know if you are or not, since I totally am. lol) but you're one of the smartest people I know. Don't ever doubt yourself, girlie.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 15, 2008)

supersoup said:


> ic i feel very out of the loop and stupid.
> 
> and yes, this is different than normal, as i feel the two at the same time currently.



Loops are overrated


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 15, 2008)

supersoup said:


> ic i feel very out of the loop and stupid.
> 
> and yes, this is different than normal, as i feel the two at the same time currently.



I have been loopy most of my life...it isn't a BAD thing! :kiss2:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 16, 2008)

I do admit after seeing this picture, that I want to have Helen Mirren's grandbaby. Or be her nephew or neighbor or whomever has to do the Penthouse Forum/bow-chicka-bow-bow move to get down with that.

Holy craptards, from Excalibur to now...still hot as hell.

She can _anal nathrach, orth' bhais's bethad, do che'l de'nmha _me every day of the week


----------



## Isa (Jul 16, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I do admit after seeing this picture, that I want to have Helen Mirren's grandbaby. Or be her nephew or neighbor or whomever has to do the Penthouse Forum/bow-chicka-bow-bow move to get down with that.
> 
> Holy craptards, from Excalibur to now...still hot as hell.
> 
> She can _anal nathrach, orth' bhais's bethad, do che'l de'nmha _me every day of the week



You so get rep for that last line, oh yes you do. Excalibur will forever place in my top five film list.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 16, 2008)

Isa said:


> You so get rep for that last line, oh yes you do. Excalibur will forever place in my top five film list.



Thanks! (cues "O Fortuna" on the iTunes)


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 16, 2008)

I confess this peels my face off:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3blEDiT8lwg

Plus!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 17, 2008)

IC that I am so very happy, and lucky.
I have everything I need, and most of my wants covered.

IC that I am way to excited to see ABBFA again, soon.
:wubu:

but on a side note... gravity sucks.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 17, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> but on a side note... gravity sucks.



Yes. Yes it does. That's kind of what it _is_.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 17, 2008)

IC that I really really hate that "omg hotness i wanna bang you" is considered poor etiquette. Even when done in the Solid Snake voice a la Metal Gear Awesome.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 17, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I confess this peels my face off:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3blEDiT8lwg
> 
> Plus!



I've always loved that clown-planter picture! I think that's the one that kindergartners did? Not a well thought out project! lol


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 17, 2008)

Has anyone seen _Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog!_ ? (www.drhorrible.com)

"The story of a low-rent super-villain, the hero who keeps beating him up, and the cute girl from the laundromat he's too shy to talk to.

Starring Neil Patrick Harris as Dr. Horrible, Nathan Fillion as Captain Hammer, Felicia Day as Penny, and a cast of dozens!

Directed by Joss Whedon"

It is a three-part _very_ mini series of shows and parts one and two are already available, part three will be released Saturday. But they will all go offline Sunday at midnight! Read the Master Plan here.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 17, 2008)

Oof. Conversation I just overheard: 

Esther: Jen, are you expecting again?

Jen: Nope. I'm just fat.


----------



## Tina (Jul 17, 2008)

Helen Mirren totally kicks ass. Everyone wants to do her -- men, women. Amazing woman.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 17, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> what kind of pipes do you have?!?!?



One's that don't spray all over creation, and can hit the target. Bombs Away


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 17, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I've always loved that clown-planter picture! I think that's the one that kindergartners did? Not a well thought out project! lol



Actually, the e-mail circulating back in the day with the picture and the story about schoolkids was a hoax. There are planters that look like that sold various places, but the effect was intentional, and there was no classroom of schoolkids with a naive teacher. Snopes has a great article on it here. 

Signed,

BigBeautifulMe
Getting herself taken off her friends' e-mail forward list by exposing the hoax in each one and using "reply all" to do it since 1998.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh my god, I love a good summer thunderstorm. Heavy downpour, big wind, a breeze through my window that carries the smell of earth... and just when you think it's going to stop, it picks up again. Something very invigorating and renewing about the whole thing.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 17, 2008)

I confess that my rack looks stupendous today. 

I'm wearing my favorite shirt, it's VERY clingy and fits me perfectly. Add in a new bra and you have something to be reckoned with.



I know this because eyes have been dropping out of their head's all morning.


Ha!


Booooooooooooooooobies. They have power.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 17, 2008)

There's nothing that makes my day like a good rainstorm. Unlike most people, the smell and downpour of the rain and the dark clouds calm me down. Hopefully it doesn't go away too soon.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> I confess this peels my face off:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3blEDiT8lwg
> 
> Plus!





Oh neat chord progression. :happy: 



And that pic. :doh:


----------



## Tina (Jul 17, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> goofy girl said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of pipes do you have?!?!?
> ...


I have to admit that this post, out of context, can be taken several different, amusing, ways...


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a strange fascination with drum lines.... :wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqUFBe3qmQc

The list... could go on... :blush:


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 17, 2008)

IC that I've been trying to find a song I heard on the Dr Demento Show and I'm pretty sure it's called "Waiting For The Bus". It's about words sounding weird...like galoshes and gazebo.

ETA: I found it! It's called Bulbous Bouffant!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

"Waiting For The Bus" would have been a song from ZZ Top...

(Now playing in my head...)


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> "Waiting For The Bus" would have been a song from ZZ Top...



...also by Violent Femmes


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 17, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Actually, the e-mail circulating back in the day with the picture and the story about schoolkids was a hoax. There are planters that look like that sold various places, but the effect was intentional, and there was no classroom of schoolkids with a naive teacher. Snopes has a great article on it here.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> ...



Oh, that's good. The pic is a lot less funny now, but I'm relieved LOL God Bless you for taking the time to look up all the forwards you get..if I did that I never leave this freakin computer! I just don't open up anything with a FW: anymore! LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 17, 2008)

Someone rep Mellie for the Femmes reference! I'm a loooong-time Femmes fan. (Gordon Gano: :wubu


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 17, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Getting herself taken off her friends' e-mail forward list by exposing the hoax in each one and using "reply all" to do it since 1998.


:bow:
I've done that a few times, never got to the point of using "Reply All". Might have been better if I had... LOL
-Rusty


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 17, 2008)

What can I say? I'm a biatch.  :happy:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 17, 2008)

IC that the new Metallica album cover kind of looks like a coffin shaped .. y'know, vagina or something. 

Either way, it's really quite terrible.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that the new Metallica album cover kind of looks like a coffin shaped .. y'know, vagina or something.
> 
> Either way, it's really quite terrible.



wtf? seriously :blink: :huh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 17, 2008)

It looks like one of those toys where you drag the metal dust around with a magnetic pen.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that the new Metallica album cover kind of looks like a coffin shaped .. y'know, vagina or something.
> 
> Either way, it's really quite terrible.



IC that when I first saw this post I hadn't scrolled all the way down yet, so seeing the top of the Metallica pic and seeing it was a post from BGB....I thought it was gonna be a pic of a hedgehog.


----------



## Donna (Jul 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that the new Metallica album cover kind of looks like a coffin shaped .. y'know, vagina or something.
> 
> Either way, it's really quite terrible.



Good god, are they back in therapy again? I just pray the MUSIC is better than the cover (and their last album.) 

And BGB, while discussing bad covers, what about the horrible assault that is Iron Maiden's Dance of Death? The music was great, but that cover is....words escape me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 17, 2008)

Completely atrocious .. I don't know what the hell they were on when they allowed the Dance of Death cover to be the official released one, but I'm sure as hell glad they got off of it for the A Matter of Life & Death album cover which is just flat out awesome.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that the new Metallica album cover kind of looks like a coffin shaped .. y'know, vagina or something.
> 
> Either way, it's really quite terrible.




Justin, you seriously need to see more vagina's if this reminds you of one. 

In high school, my best friend described his first trip to third base as a "gaping wound", so it was no surprise when he came outta the closet in college. 

I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt and think that you just love vagina's so much that you see vagina's in just about everything, mmmm kay?

.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 18, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that the new Metallica album cover kind of looks like a coffin shaped .. y'know, vagina or something.
> 
> Either way, it's really quite terrible.





Genarose54 said:


> Justin, you seriously need to see more vagina's if this reminds you of one.
> 
> In high school, my best friend described his first trip to third base as a "gaping wound", so it was no surprise when he came outta the closet in college.
> 
> I'm gonna give you the benefit of the doubt and think that you just love vagina's so much that you see vagina's in just about everything, mmmm kay?



Vaginas should not look like death! I advocate for death-free vaginas!


ETA: That's "death-free", not "I adovcate for death. Free vaginas!"


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Vaginas should not look like death!


Not even a mummy's vagina?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 18, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Not even a mummy's vagina?



Perhaps there are acceptable exceptions for mummified vaginas, zombie vaginas and vaginas of the Undead. 


Waaaait. No, that would be the exact opposite of deathly vagina.


holding in political and religious joke, with much effort


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 18, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> Justin, you seriously need to see more vagina's if this reminds you of one.
> 
> In high school, my best friend described his first trip to third base as a "gaping wound", so it was no surprise when he came outta the closet in college.
> 
> ...



One moment. Signing onto AOL .. logging into random singles chat .. waiting .. okay, got some vagina pix in which to compare. Yep, looks like death to me. 

I think it was moreso the whole .. what are those outer lines? pubes or something?

Although you may be onto something with the whole looking for a vagina in everything. Not exactly the same but every time I am calculating stuff at work I am looking to see if I ever spell boobs out in the calculator. It's very sad.

I better stop talking about this stuff, I mean, it could be compared to my obsession with masturbation and I don't want to frighten anyone away! :doh:


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Perhaps there are acceptable exceptions for mummified vaginas, zombie vaginas and vaginas of the Undead.


"Mom?"
"Yes, honey?"
"Do you ever feel, y'know.... not so fresh?"
"You mean zombie vagina."
"Yeah, that."


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 18, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> Justin, you seriously need to see more vagina's if this reminds you of one.
> 
> In high school, my best friend described his first trip to third base as a "gaping wound", so it was no surprise when he came outta the closet in college.
> 
> ...



Well, in Justin's defense they do have a certain _magnetic_ appeal for many of us.  Mmmmm,:eat2: polarity! I'd polar, I'm positive about that! .


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 18, 2008)

IC that I'm still amazed at what happened at the casino last night.

I went up to Mohegan Sun with my good friend SummahGee, since I noted that I hadn't planned well for activities to do on my days off this week, and she offered to let me tag along (which I'm still very grateful for), as they were heading there anyways. So it was kind of serendipitous, how it just happened to end up that way.

Anyways, over the course of the night I had lost 20 bucks on the slots. I took the other 20 I had and went to the tables, just to try them for a change and get rid of the last of the money I'd brought. I watched some of the games, and finally settled on blackjack- not because of my screen name or anything, but rather because it didn't have any strange rules to it. It was a game that was played just like I learned it, unlike the hold'em tables (which I still don't understand the rules of, as the casino rules are very different from the way that one plays at home).

So I watch for a bit, find a table where the dealer isn't getting 20's and 21's every other hand, and sit down.

This was the first hand dealt to me:





(A recreation using my own deck at home, of course)

I nearly shat myself, and kept playing for another ten minutes or so and won fifty bucks on that table.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I'm still amazed at what happened at the casino last night.
> 
> I went up to Mohegan Sun with my good friend SummahGee, since I noted that I hadn't planned well for activities to do on my days off this week, and she offered to let me tag along (which I'm still very grateful for), as they were heading there anyways. So it was kind of serendipitous, how it just happened to end up that way.
> 
> ...



Sweet ass Kevin!

That's awesome.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 18, 2008)

IC that I have a sensitive nose. 

IC that it makes me want to toss my cookies when smelly people who have not bathed recently (yes, that's the problem, not a hard day of work that day) come in to my work. 

IC that I try to hold my breath as long as they are near me as soon as I notice the putrid smell.

IC that I spray all kinds of room spray as soon as the door closes.

IC this is probably not nice, but there are more mean things I could do.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 18, 2008)

That1BigGirl said:


> IC that I have a sensitive nose.
> 
> IC that it makes me want to toss my cookies when smelly people who have not bathed recently (yes, that's the problem, not a hard day of work that day) come in to my work.
> 
> ...



Lol I know how you feel. 

There is a creepy old woman at my work who smells like burnt, crispy, stale old nastiness. 

Also one who smells like rotten...well, feminine nastiness. 

Talk about needing spray. The air, chairs, I would spray them both down if I could.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 18, 2008)

I work with the public...and no problems like that with my co-workers but I wouldn't want to breathe in any of those sprays either. They kinda make me borderline ill.

Now, disinfecting, if needed, would be a different story.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 18, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I work with the public...and no problems like that with my co-workers but I wouldn't want to breathe in any of those sprays either. They kinda make me borderline ill.
> 
> Now, disinfecting, if needed, would be a different story.



I don't like the smell of most of the sprays... but I can take a little febreze room spray over stinky person any day.

*Edit- I do feel semi badly though... because I know that most of the stinky people that come in here don't have running water/indoor plumbing. Then again... it *IS* 2008.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Also one who smells like rotten...well, feminine nastiness.



IC this made me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC this made me throw up in my mouth a little.



LOL... how the hell do you think *I* felt?


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> LOL... how the hell do you think *I* felt?



Pretty much like you wanted to throw up, I would imagine


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

That1BigGirl said:


> IC that I have a sensitive nose.
> 
> IC that it makes me want to toss my cookies when smelly people who have not bathed recently (yes, that's the problem, not a hard day of work that day) come in to my work.
> 
> ...




IC that I have done the same things, I work in a very low income, poverty and drug infested area and the only relief I get is running to the back door to gasp for breath sometimes! GROSS!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2008)

IC that for the first time in a while I might actually be too poor to eat this week.


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 21, 2008)

I confess after being a *Torrid* model for the day, that *Spanx* just may be the anti-christ.







*sitting at home where her rolls can finally roam free*

ahhhhhh, comfort. :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that for the first time in a while I might actually be too poor to eat this week.


I feel with you. This threat haunts me, too...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> I confess after being a *Torrid* model for the day, that *Spanx* just may be the anti-christ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woot for modelling.

Boo for Spanx.

Woot + boner for freed rolls.


----------



## Suze (Jul 21, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> I confess after being a *Torrid* model for the day, that *Spanx* just may be the anti-christ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually have those...and yeah.... they're HELL. 

postpixplzkthx!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 21, 2008)

IC that the air conditioning at work is busted. FOR THE WHOLE BUILDING. NOT COOL.

I asked my boss if we could have "take an employee to see The Dark Knight monday"

But noooo .. friggin' stuff to do.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 21, 2008)

I modeled for Catherines more than once, CC. The only good part of that is taking home clothes at a discount.  

By the way - your picture in your av - holy hell, girl. Who took that? :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 21, 2008)

That1BigGirl said:


> IC that I have a sensitive nose.



IC that when I saw this quoted in someone else's post I read it as "*That1BigNoseGirl*"

I also C that my Firefox spell check doesn't like "else's" but I don't know what other word to use.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 21, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that when I saw this quoted in someone else's post I read it as "*That1BigNoseGirl*"
> 
> I also C that my Firefox spell check doesn't like "else's" but I don't know what other word to use.



IC that I giggled at this.... and IC that while my nose may not be tiny, I don't think it's that big.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 21, 2008)

IC that my idea for a costume for Halloween (Joker) could work rather well.

Unfortunately, shortly after thinking it up I realized that it would be utterly cliche, and already done by all the fucking loser teenagers who think that insanity is "cool". It'll also probably be absurdly popular by people who can't pull it off at all.

I fear that if I did it, it'd probably come across as cliche, but it wouldn't be, really. I don't think it would, at least. 'cause really, it should be more than just face paint and a purple suit. No costume should be limited to one's appearance. There should be something deeper than that to it. You shouldn't just wear the skin. I think so, at least. In doing so, the costume is so much more complete.

...maybe I _should _get into acting.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that my idea for a costume for Halloween (Joker) could work rather well.
> 
> Unfortunately, shortly after thinking it up I realized that it would be utterly cliche, and already done by all the fucking loser teenagers who think that insanity is "cool". It'll also probably be absurdly popular by people who can't pull it off at all.
> 
> ...



Note to self. Do not go near Blackjack while he is with pencil at costume party.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that for the first time in a while I might actually be too poor to eat this week.



If you lived closer to me I'd invite you over for a home cooked meal.
One question though...can you cook? (Just kidding about that part!)


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 22, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that for the first time in a while I might actually be too poor to eat this week.



I'm in CT if you need some food


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 22, 2008)

OMG...this is the best place ever. We have the bestest bestest bestest people in the WHOLE WORLD here!! I'm feeling all fuzzy and stuff.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 22, 2008)

IC I seriously want to fix this:



Blackjack said:


> IC that for the first time in a while I might actually be too poor to eat this week.



I wish you could come have some meals with us. 




BothGunsBlazing said:


> Note to self. Do not go near Blackjack while he is with pencil at costume party.



SERIOUSLY. If Beej got into acting, he'd be a method actor. Believe him when he tells you he's the Joker!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 22, 2008)

I confess that there are days when I feel like there's just no coming back from all the mistakes and messes I've made.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 22, 2008)

Take it from someone who has made a LOT of mistakes she regrets - you can't always make up for it, make it better, or redeem yourself, no matter how hard you can try. All you can do is try to do all those things, and mean it. 

((((((((((Carrie))))))))))))


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 22, 2008)

IC that if you're feeling down n' low, just watch this video .. friggin' brilliant.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bjJ-Qe73boQ

JOURNEY IS MELTING THE EARTH!!!


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 22, 2008)

IC that I'm sad because I had to drive away from my beautiful girlfriend today and she was both upset...and really not feeling well, and all I wanted to do was stay and take care of her. 

I love you so much. I hope you're doing better, whenever you read this.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 23, 2008)

IC that i used to have a very torrid love affair with Red Lobster... and now i want to burn it to the ground.

once again i am reminded to not eat fish if you cant see the sea from where it came.

IC that my boyfriend is very sweet and i am still the luckiest ever.

IC that i am sore, and not in good ways.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 23, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I confess that there are days when I feel like there's just no coming back from all the mistakes and messes I've made.


You only have _days_ like that?
But seriously, you've got ti in you to make it back from wherever you are.
Best of luck, always.

-Rusty


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 23, 2008)

View attachment download.jpg


Greeeeen acres is the place to be...faaarm living is the life for me!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 23, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I confess that there are days when I feel like there's just no coming back from all the mistakes and messes I've made.



I hope today is a fresh day for you, Carrie.



JoyJoy said:


> View attachment 46361
> 
> 
> Greeeeen acres is the place to be...faaarm living is the life for me!



That is the biggest Etch-A-Sketch I've ever seen.


----------



## butch (Jul 23, 2008)

IC that the idea of a movie with a song called "Rock Me Sexy Jesus" makes me believe again in the goodness of humanity. "Hamlet 2" can't get to the movie theaters fast enough.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 23, 2008)

butch said:


> IC that the idea of a movie with a song called "Rock Me Sexy Jesus" makes me believe again in the goodness of humanity. "Hamlet 2" can't get to the movie theaters fast enough.



I had to look this up, because the title "Hamlet 2" seriously piqued my curiosity.
I might see it just for that song. It looks pretty amusing. Trailer, for anyone interested.

And thanks, Butch, for getting that teeny clip of a song in my head for the day! lol


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 23, 2008)

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back + 2 Benadryl + NyQuil = Messed up dreams.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 23, 2008)

I take comfort in Law and Order reruns.



Don't hate!


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 23, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I take comfort in Law and Order reruns.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate!



you are not alone. :bow:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 23, 2008)

IC this made my junk hurt:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 23, 2008)

IC I got a new shower curtain liner, and now my bathroom smells like a new car. 

I haven't decided if that's good or bad.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 23, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> IC this made my junk hurt:


Stories like this always remind me of the Seinfeld/shrinkage episode. I truly _don't_ know how you guys walk around with those things. I am a fan of them, though; it's just a better you than me kind of thing.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 24, 2008)

IC that I *love* the way my hands smell after chopping an onion... yeah I know thats strange but its true! lol


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 24, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> IC this made my junk hurt:



IC that even though I'm a girl, it made my junk hurt to see the words "member" and "staff" followed so closely by "to cut" in the last sentence of this article. 

BTW, wondering why they didn't just re-shrink them with a bucket of ice water instead of wrecking the chair. 

Ahhhhhhh...Croatia in July with beach balls....good times. 

.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 24, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> IC that even though I'm a girl, it made my junk hurt to see the words "member" and "staff" followed so closely by "to cut" in the last sentence of this article.
> 
> BTW, wondering why they didn't just re-shrink them with a bucket of ice water instead of wrecking the chair.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's a remarkably clever solution you came up with!

-Rusty
(save the chairs!)


----------



## Carrie (Jul 24, 2008)

I confess that I'm somewhat flummoxed by people who just completely ignore a casual/friendly PM sent to them. I mean, even if you have no social interest whatsoever in a person who says hello to you and cracks a joke at a party, you make eye contact, smile, and say hi back, right? Obviously, not a big deal in the grand scheme of things, but it does sting a bit to be on the receiving end. 

And erm... if I ever did this to anyone reading this, I apologize, and I swear it was unintentional. :blush:


----------



## supersoup (Jul 24, 2008)

ic i want to go to the mall of america. i just want to seeeeee it!!

with a golf cart to drive around it, naturally.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 24, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> IC this made my junk hurt:


*FRANK AND BEANS!!!*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 24, 2008)

Haha, Gena, that was my first thought, too! Why didn't they just, um, tighten things up again? lol


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 24, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Wow. That's a remarkably clever solution you came up with!
> 
> -Rusty
> (save the chairs!)





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haha, Gena, that was my first thought, too! Why didn't they just, um, tighten things up again? lol



Ginny and Rusty, 

I'm thinkin' that there are MANY women who've given thought to throwing a bucket of ice water in a guy's lap...men, well, not so much! 

.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmmm... I'm not sure if this short exposure would be enough... 
And, by the way, wouldn't that mean to turn the deckchair upside down (with the guy on it)?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 24, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> Ginny and Rusty,
> 
> I'm thinkin' that there are MANY women who've given thought to throwing a bucket of ice water in a guy's lap...men, well, not so much!
> 
> .


In case any man I may date in the future is reading this, NO, that thought has NEVER crossed my mind.  LOL


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 24, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> In case any man I may date in the future is reading this, NO, that thought has NEVER crossed my mind.  LOL



You have a point there, and in case any man I may date in the future is reading this, *I've* only thought of doing it to someone who has their nuts stuck in a deck chair! 

.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 26, 2008)

I confess that the idea of stuffing your pet to keep it around after death already creeped me out. This tops it though.



> *LifeGem..*.
> 
> The LifeGem ® is a certified, high-quality diamond created from the carbon of your loved one as a memorial to their unique life.
> 
> ...The LifeGem creation process begins by capturing carbon from the existing remains of any standard cremation. . . .



I understand the desire to hang on to a lost loved one. Hugely. But somehow I can't imagine wearing their remains as a piece of jewelry. Strangely though, wearing little bit of hair in a locket wouldn't seem as odd to me.


----------



## Friday (Jul 26, 2008)

The funeral home where my Mother was cremated offered sterling silver...lockets for want of a better phrase, for immediate family members who wanted one. They hold about 1/4 tsp of cremains and are welded shut. To my surprise even my nephew wanted one. His 'locket' is a little treasure chest, I guess that makes it manly enough. He wore it to his HS graduation without being prompted and I've seen him wear it on other occasions.

I got one even though I thought it was kinda creepy because I was afraid my sister would think I was horrid if I didn't. I find that when I need moral support or when I'm missing her even more than usual (holidays, birthdays, etc), wearing it makes me feel better. I don't think she'd have wanted to be a diamond though and she'd have haunted us for sure if we spent money (it's expensive) having such frivolous thing done.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2008)

Is it frivolous if it brings you and others Peace and good memories? 
Yes, I admit that I am touched by what you said about your nephew wearing it.....


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 26, 2008)

i confess i gave up my 24/7 drink -- pop -- on wednesday. yes, wednesday. and i STILL have a splitting withdrawal headache going on. just unreal.

nonetheless, i'm so glad to nix the stuff for good and i'm finding the process of substituting water for whenever i would normally reach for a pop ridiculously easy. i just want the headache to go awayzzz.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 26, 2008)

When my Dad died, I had slipped a lock of my hair into his pocket.. When my Mom died, I tucked a lock of hair past the neckline of her dress. My niece saw some of it peeking out and did not realize what it was. She grabbed it, and the look on her face was priceless. I guess she thought Grandma was kinda furry.:happy: The same niece was handing out programs before the funeral. There was only one person sitting, as most people had not arrived. She flung a program in with my Mom. It was so not disrespectful, as my Mom would have laughed. 

Friday, I think it is really sweet that your nephew is such a feeling, aware young man.

The diamond...if I lost it........I lost the lock of hair I took from my Mom after I did her hair right after she died. I feel horrible about that..I could not take the grief if I lost something like that bit of her/jewelry.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 26, 2008)

At one point some company called Biojewelry was going to launch a process whereby you and your fiancee could donate small slivers of bone. They would be grown in a lab inside a ring-shaped biomatrix that would eventually become a solid ring of your bone. It would then be cured and fitted so that you were literally wearing a bone ring grown from your partner.

I keep thinking of the possibilities from the goth community alone. No more messy and biohazardous vials of each other's blood.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 29, 2008)

IC that I'm an idiot sometimes. :doh:

I also C that this week has just been sucking and I want it to be Friday already.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 29, 2008)

IC that I am extremely bored at work, but that isn't really exciting soo .. 

I really HATE Robin Williams. Just a thought really. But if there is one thing you should know about me, it's that if Robin Williams were my first born and Rumplestiltskin told me he was going to kidnap him unless I guessed his name I'd be like ..

SEE YA

Oh so funny story! One day I'm all checking my Fantasy Baseball team at work which I usually do in the morning to make sure I am still getting my ass kicked. Now the league is pretty much just people from Dimensions as near as I can tell.

So, my sister (whom I work in the same building with and definitely knows of my lady preferences) goes

Sister: Oh, so what do you do? Just sign up for a random league and just play people from wherever? 

Me: yeah, you know, or you could make your own and invite people. 

Sister: Oh? So, who're these people? I didn't know your friends were into sports. 

Me: These people? Oh no, just other guys who like fat chicks.

Sister: ... there are leagues for that sort of thing now?

Me: WE ARE ORGANIZED.

I know I've told a few people this before, but well, I've got nothing else to post about.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 29, 2008)

IC that I wish I had a penis. Not, ya know, like someone offering me one...but a penis attached to my body...and no not just attached randomly to my body. *sigh* Just for 24 hours. I would like to know what it was like to have a penis.




Didn't see THAT one coming, did you?


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 29, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I wish I had a penis. Not, ya know, like someone offering me one...but a penis attached to my body...and no not just attached randomly to my body. *sigh* Just for 24 hours. I would like to know what it was like to have a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually ive always wanted that!! just to see..i bet it'd be ace being able to pee wherever you want!! and for other reasons haha! i bet we're not the only ones too!! 


I confess that i think im addicted to asian drama's atm! i mean really bad. some of them are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## The Fez (Jul 29, 2008)

IC that I didn't want to go to work today, so I drove out at 5:30 (I start at 6am) in the car, parked in a car park, slept in the car for 3 hours, then went home for when my parents had left for work :blush:


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I am extremely bored at work, but that isn't really exciting soo ..
> 
> I really HATE Robin Williams. Just a thought really. But if there is one thing you should know about me, it's that if Robin Williams were my first born and Rumplestiltskin told me he was going to kidnap him unless I guessed his name I'd be like ..
> 
> ...




IC that I don't really know the part that made me laugh more...


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 30, 2008)

I confess that I don't know what my cat is talking about right now, but she's having a full on conversation with herself in the other room right now


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 30, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I confess that I don't know what my cat is talking about right now, but she's having a full on conversation with herself in the other room right now



IC that I am now curious about what she was saying


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 30, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I wish I had a penis. Not, ya know, like someone offering me one...but a penis attached to my body...and no not just attached randomly to my body. *sigh* Just for 24 hours. I would like to know what it was like to have a penis.
> Didn't see THAT one coming, did you?



You _can_ have this done, all for just $79.95!

http://www.penisattach24hr.com


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 30, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> You _can_ have this done, all for just $79.95!
> 
> http://www.penisattach24hr.com



I seriously clicked the link, man. :doh: You're gonna get it, mister. You're too close for me to NOT pay you back.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

I confess that I just found out it sometimes is of advantage to know some posters a little longer...


----------



## butch (Jul 30, 2008)

IC that I've got Debbie Harry singing "leave me hanging on the telephone" in my head. Thats a Blondie song I wish I heard more often, although I'm happy anytime I hear a Blondie song.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm such a dork I could out-dork you on your dorkingest day with all your dorking thugs doing dork duty for you, you dork. So don't even try. To dork.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

I confess that I feel quite dorked now. But I'm not sure if it's a good or a bad thing... :blink:


----------



## supersoup (Jul 30, 2008)

i just read a post that melted my heart and made me super duper happy.

this place can be such a mood booster sometimes!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 30, 2008)

IC I'm dying to try these: http://mdv-beer.com/pages/5_breweries/lindemans_framboise.html (all of them!)


I also C that I miss my ripley.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 30, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I confess that I don't know what my cat is talking about right now, but she's having a full on conversation with herself in the other room right now





CAMellie said:


> IC that I am now curious about what she was saying



Long ago I managed (I think) to translate a recurring phrase in Kittiese...."stupid human". From that point on, I figured I was better off not knowing the rest.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 30, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> IC I'm dying to try these: http://mdv-beer.com/pages/5_breweries/lindemans_framboise.html (all of them!)



Ohhhh, Joy. You have posted the only beer that I like. Three of the flavors are amazing. I haven't had the black currant yet, but I really want to try it. I like the cherry best, followed by the peach, and then the raspberry. Oooh, and I just noticed they have apple too! Well, I'll be on the lookout for that too.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 3, 2008)

I confess I am glad to say that I have not craved Subway since the whole commercial fiasco. I'm very glad for that.


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 3, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Ohhhh, Joy. You have posted the only beer that I like. Three of the flavors are amazing. I haven't had the black currant yet, but I really want to try it. I like the cherry best, followed by the peach, and then the raspberry. Oooh, and I just noticed they have apple too! Well, I'll be on the lookout for that too.



IC that I had the cherry last night (yum) and can't wait to try the peach!


----------



## Just_Jen (Aug 3, 2008)

IC that im addicted to listening to Abba after seeing the new Mamma mia movie..this is just so wrong..im a metaller!! hahah


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 3, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> IC that I had the cherry last night (yum) and can't wait to try the peach!



Fantastic choice!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 3, 2008)

IC that I really, really hate depression.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 3, 2008)

sad confession, but IC that today my 5 year old brother called me and left me a 4 minute voicemail about how badly he wants me to come live in his house with him. it breaks my heart every time he asks me that, and this was just unbearable.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 3, 2008)

IC I HATE Kid Rock's new song "All Summer Long"

Everytime it comes on the radio at work, I think its gonna be "Werewolves of London", but Im always disappointed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> sad confession, but IC that today my 5 year old brother called me and left me a 4 minute voicemail about how badly he wants me to come live in his house with him. it breaks my heart every time he asks me that, and this was just unbearable.





That is so incredibly sweet...does he at least get to come and stay with you from time to time?


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 3, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> IC I HATE Kid Rock's new song "All Summer Long"
> 
> Everytime it comes on the radio at work, I think its gonna be "Werewolves of London", but Im always disappointed.



My god, same here. I heard the beat from my room and I'm like "THATS ZEVON! AWESOME!"

And then I run out and my mother's like "It's Kid Rock's new song"

And I'm all like "...wtf, this sucks."

And so does what's on the radio.

FUCK YOU, popular stations. Play some goddamn "Mohammed's Radio". That one song has more awesome in it than pretty much your entire lame-ass playlist.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 3, 2008)

I find it highly annoying that, in the trailer for Space Balls on the family channel, the John Candy character has suddenly become the "big obese dog". In all the years of hearing about this movie, I've never heard his weight being part of the description, yet it's deemed appropriate in today's environment, and even worse, they chose the word "obese", one I truly despise. Truly a "what the fuck?" moment.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 4, 2008)

IC that I feel like a fucking ass for having to cancel plans that I had made and was excited about. I'm letting someone else down, which I hate, and I really just feel like shit right now.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 4, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> IC I HATE Kid Rock's new song "All Summer Long"
> Everytime it comes on the radio at work, I think its gonna be "Werewolves of London", but Im always disappointed.





Blackjack said:


> My god, same here. I heard the beat from my room and I'm like "THATS ZEVON! AWESOME!"
> And then I run out and my mother's like "It's Kid Rock's new song"
> And I'm all like "...wtf, this sucks."
> And so does what's on the radio.
> FUCK YOU, popular stations. Play some goddamn "Mohammed's Radio". That one song has more awesome in it than pretty much your entire lame-ass playlist.



I LOVE that Warren Zevon song. Much, much more than I like any other song by him. I got that CD when it was reissued last year and played the song about 15 times, over and over, which I hardly ever do with any song.

Most radio sucks.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 4, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> IC I HATE Kid Rock's new song "All Summer Long"
> 
> Everytime it comes on the radio at work, I think its gonna be "Werewolves of London", but Im always disappointed.



OMG me too! LOL I even put that on my twitter updates the other day!!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That is so incredibly sweet...does he at least get to come and stay with you from time to time?



We visit as often as we can, but it's usually just for a few hours


----------



## Suze (Aug 4, 2008)

so...a fly has been following me ALL DAY. I'm starting to get a little worried, actually. I have open the windows, tried to kill it with my hands, sprayed after it with perfume...etc. 

It wont go away, like it's posessed or something


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 4, 2008)

susieQ said:


> so...a fly has been following me ALL DAY. I'm starting to get a little worried, actually. I have open the windows, tried to kill it with my hands, sprayed after it with perfume...etc.
> 
> It wont go away, like it's posessed or something



Maybe it's not a real fly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> We visit as often as we can, but it's usually just for a few hours




Sounds like a sleepover is in order!


----------



## saucywench (Aug 4, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Maybe it's not a real fly.


Maybe it's Jeff Goldblum.


----------



## Suze (Aug 5, 2008)

ahahahaha

it's gone now!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

And Jeff's sitting on the edge of your bed?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> And Jeff's sitting on the edge of your bed?



Maybe he is UNDER the bed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

That I didn't think of that possibility... :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 5, 2008)

There is a thread out here which needs to move to the next page so I do not have to always see THAT post, when I visit.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 6, 2008)

mossystate said:


> There is a thread out here which needs to move to the next page so I do not have to always see THAT post, when I visit.



I have alot of those!! The only thing I can do to change it is start a few new threads hoping to move it to the next page LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

That wouldn't help if said thread is quite popular...


----------



## Suze (Aug 6, 2008)

I hear voices and they dont likeANY of you.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 6, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I hear voices and they dont likeANY of you.





bahahaha!

I think one of them is mine.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 6, 2008)

I got my baby back. It was in the Mac hospital for a few days.


And I confess that I want to do a series of happy dances on the hour for the rest of the day. :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 6, 2008)

I confess that, when I saw Morgan Freeman had been in a car accident, I started thinking about how I had liked a few interviews he had given, always speaking so highly of his wife and his marriage. Always yapping about...respect. I now see that his wife had consulted a divorce attorney after believing he was having an affair with a friend of hers..and of course, the woman is 23 years younger than him... I laughed when I read the snippet of a story from way back in July..hehe..saying that Freeman was ' shocked ' over the turn of events. Something was said that he always surrounded himself with women, because he admires them sooooo much..but was always a....gentleman....*L* Way to become another yawning stereotype....Mr Gentleman.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 6, 2008)

Wearing your heart on your sleeve is not always the best thing.


I don't let it out very often. 










I confess I should know better.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 6, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I got my baby back. It was in the Mac hospital for a few days.
> 
> And I confess that I want to do a series of happy dances on the hour for the rest of the day.





Surlysomething said:


> Wearing your heart on your sleeve is not always the best thing.
> 
> I don't let it out very often.
> 
> I confess I should know better.


There's no need to be ashamed of your iLove.

-Rusty
(apologies for seemingly trivializing that which genuinely concerned you, but the sequence of posts just cried out for the easy laugh line. Sorry...)


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 6, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> There's no need to be ashamed of your iLove.
> 
> -Rusty
> (apologies for seemingly trivializing that which genuinely concerned you, but the sequence of posts just cried out for the easy laugh line. Sorry...)


 

Haha. Yes, I guess it would seem like they're connected.

:doh:


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 6, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Yes, I guess it would seem like they're connected.
> 
> :doh:


Hey, I'm irrationally fond of my MacBook, myself. 

-Rusty


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 7, 2008)

IC I was chopping up some carrots tonight and my rather dull knife slipped off the carrot and sliced a nice fat chunk out of my thumb. And I am seriously weird enough to where I took a picture of it once the bleeding calmed down. I'm just proud of myself for not crying. lol


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 7, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC I was chopping up some carrots tonight and my rather dull knife slipped off the carrot and sliced a nice fat chunk out of my thumb. And I am seriously weird enough to where I took a picture of it once the bleeding calmed down. I'm just proud of myself for not crying. lol



Ooh... that sounds painful Sasha! I hope it's feeling better... Isn't ironic that the knife barely cut carrots but it easily cuts fingers. (I know... I'm getting so cynical in my old age...)



IF (I 'fess) I really am pretty stupid. Often times I like to order hot tea with honey, but for a change, since it's been so hot lately, I decided to order an ice tea with honey. The waiter looked at me funny but gave me what I requested. ... It so didn't work. The honey immediately jelled when it hit the ice and stuck to the first thing that touched the little floating glob of honey. First it stuck to my spoon. Then when I put in some more honey in, it stuck to my straw. The kicker was... my straw clogged and immediately bobbed up and out of the glass. My mom gave me her classic "what the hell are you doing..." look.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 7, 2008)

The smell of Subway food makes me want to vomit.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ooh... that sounds painful Sasha! I hope it's feeling better... Isn't ironic that the knife barely cut carrots but it easily cuts fingers. (I know... I'm getting so cynical in my old age...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahaha!!! Craaaazy! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ooh... that sounds painful Sasha! I hope it's feeling better... Isn't ironic that the knife barely cut carrots but it easily cuts fingers. (I know... I'm getting so cynical in my old age...)


I have to agree on the painful part... It proves what my father always tells... you'll always cut yourself with a dull knife, never with a sharp one.
I never believed him, as I always managed to cut myself with sharp knives. :blink:



fa_man_stan said:


> IF (I 'fess) I really am pretty stupid. Often times I like to order hot tea with honey, but for a change, since it's been so hot lately, I decided to order an ice tea with honey. The waiter looked at me funny but gave me what I requested. ... It so didn't work. The honey immediately jelled when it hit the ice and stuck to the first thing that touched the little floating glob of honey. First it stuck to my spoon. Then when I put in some more honey in, it stuck to my straw. The kicker was... my straw clogged and immediately bobbed up and out of the glass. My mom gave me her classic "what the hell are you doing..." look.


 :huh: :blink: :doh:
To be honest, I can relate to your mother's thoughts...


----------



## Kareda (Aug 7, 2008)

IC that it had been 24 hrs since I last I ate and I have just become a major bitch...No worries though the BK rodeo Cheeseburger was Delish. I should feel like myself in no time.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 7, 2008)

There's many firemen doing some sort of practice drill down the street from my house. I can see them from the window - IC I'm thinking about using my binoculars to get a closer look at the drill.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 7, 2008)

I am considering trading in one of my motorbikes and turning Vespian.
Er.... into a Vespatista. Ok, Scooter Trash. Whatever!
(random photo of an '08 Vespa GT250ie courtesy of google: )






-Rusty
'05 Suzuki Burgman 650
'81 BMW R100RS
'74 Vespa 150 Super (still awaiting restoration, someday, maybe.)


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 7, 2008)

IC I want to be a Vespa owner... err, scooter trash, but I'm afraid my butt is too large and I'll just look hideous from behind. If only I could be followed by Dimmers always.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 7, 2008)

is rated for 400# rider & passerger weight*, and is not a skinny bike by any stretch of the imagination.
Oh, and it'll do 110MPH. Heh.

BBWMoon (former poster here) owned a scooter for a while, too. I seem to recall it was an Aprilla Scarabeo or the like.
(after a search, it turns out I was right, that was the model - it was a candy-apple green one.)

*more than a Honda GoldWing, even!

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 7, 2008)

And to reprise what I think was my first ever post on this board:
(1 October 2005)


> I recommend taking the Motorcycle Safety Foundation's Basic Rider Course as soon as possible, if you haven't already.
> Wear a helmet! (...and gloves, and long sleeves -- if not a leather jacket -- and shoes/boots with ankle support.)
> And, on a bike, being noticed is a good thing. Loud clothes save lives!
> <snip>
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 7, 2008)

Rusty...........you're such a............man 





and oh what a man you are :batting:


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 7, 2008)

Look what Gwydion linked me to:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...bp=2,37.200349451194654,,0,10.649844351150348

This rules so much. 

Thank you, Reddit.


----------



## Ash (Aug 7, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Look what Gwydion linked me to:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...bp=2,37.200349451194654,,0,10.649844351150348
> 
> ...



Oh look! A Duane Reade! For all your foot care needs! 

A word to the wise: Before trekking through New York City, make sure your socks aren't too porous!


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 7, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Oh look! A Duane Reade! For all your foot care needs!
> 
> A word to the wise: Before trekking through New York City, make sure your socks aren't too porous!



Your socks are too porous.
*pout*

I totally missed that Duane Reade, heh. And I now have awesome socks. Ready for round two.


----------



## Ash (Aug 7, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Your socks are too porous.
> *pout*
> 
> I totally missed that Duane Reade, heh. And I now have awesome socks. Ready for round two.



Your mom's socks are too porous. 

:wubu:

Also, round two? YES, PLEASE!

Also, the 360 street views work in Boston, too. My mind has been living there for a few months now.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 7, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Your mom's socks are too porous.
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> ...



I'm in! We can go sit in front of the Nederlander and mourn Rent. 

BTW, you're already kinda there half-time anyway.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2008)

IC that yesterday was one of those days that just made me want to scream, hop up and down and cry - all at the same time!!! 

On the way to work, I saw a big black spider (about nickel size) making its way from under my sun visor. I was afraid the blasted thing would drop down on my arm or head, so I wasn't paying attention to where I was going and therefore grazed the guardrail with my poor car!! Accckkkk! Now my little car has an ugly scrape over the rear right fender and another nick along the side door. I was so upset (I did eventually find a stopping place, and killed the spider with my shoe - so now there is spider markings on the overhead interior). As if that wasn't bad enough, we were very shorthanded at work, I had a nasty sinus headache all day long and when I got home, I discovered that hubby had taken the computer apart. I couldn't get on-line and vent and I was really, really upset. The computer's C-MOSS battery had gone to silicon heaven and had to be replaced.

Okay...now I'm feeling much better!

~Punkin


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 8, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> IC that yesterday was one of those days that just made me want to scream, hop up and down and cry - all at the same time!!!
> 
> On the way to work, I saw a big black spider (about nickel size) making its way from under my sun visor. I was afraid the blasted thing would drop down on my arm or head, so I wasn't paying attention to where I was going and therefore grazed the guardrail with my poor car!! Accckkkk! Now my little car has an ugly scrape over the rear right fender and another nick along the side door. I was so upset (I did eventually find a stopping place, and killed the spider with my shoe - so now there is spider markings on the overhead interior). As if that wasn't bad enough, we were very shorthanded at work, I had a nasty sinus headache all day long and when I got home, I discovered that hubby had taken the computer apart. I couldn't get on-line and vent and I was really, really upset. The computer's C-MOSS battery had gone to silicon heaven and had to be replaced.
> 
> ...



(((((((((((((((Punkin)))))))))))))))))

That was truly a day from hell. Geez. I'm glad your computer was fixable, and that you're back online!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> (((((((((((((((Punkin)))))))))))))))))
> 
> That was truly a day from hell. Geez. I'm glad your computer was fixable, and that you're back online!



Thanks! I needed that!


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 8, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> IC that yesterday was one of those days that just made me want to scream, hop up and down and cry - all at the same time!!!
> 
> On the way to work, I saw a big black spider (about nickel size) making its way from under my sun visor. I was afraid the blasted thing would drop down on my arm or head, so I wasn't paying attention to where I was going and therefore grazed the guardrail with my poor car!! Accckkkk! Now my little car has an ugly scrape over the rear right fender and another nick along the side door. I was so upset (I did eventually find a stopping place, and killed the spider with my shoe - so now there is spider markings on the overhead interior). As if that wasn't bad enough, we were very shorthanded at work, I had a nasty sinus headache all day long and when I got home, I discovered that hubby had taken the computer apart. I couldn't get on-line and vent and I was really, really upset. The computer's C-MOSS battery had gone to silicon heaven and had to be replaced.
> 
> ...




*hugs* I HATE Spiders.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2008)

That1BigGirl said:


> *hugs* I HATE Spiders.



Thank you!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2008)

I am sitting on my couch...laptop on lap....legs out in front of me, the length of the couch. My back is to the hall off the living room. Out of the corner of my eye I see my cat..in the hall. I was talking to him..cooing...calling him a good little fucker..a sweet boy, except for the crusty butt...a gem..............was not Bucky..was some cardboard and plastic from a case of water....flung it into the hall to take to the garbage......I wonder what the cat thought about me talking to trash.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 8, 2008)

There's worse trash you could have been talking to, mossy. lol.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm totally in love with my new desk chair!

I sat on crappy card table chairs for awhile and then I bought a high-backed, leather executive chair and it rocks. I've even thought about getting an ottoman so I can sit in it while I watch tv. Hahaha.


Chair-love:wubu:


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a song stuck in my head of which I only know one line: "Everywhere I go I want to travel by rickshaw." It's been two days now and it's getting a bit repetitive.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 10, 2008)

CausticSodaPop said:


> I have a song stuck in my head of which I only know one line: "Everywhere I go I want to travel by rickshaw." It's been two days now and it's getting a bit repetitive.




Mclusky
Forget About Him, I'm Mint


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2008)

CausticSodaPop said:


> I have a song stuck in my head of which I only know one line: "Everywhere I go I want to travel by rickshaw." It's been two days now and it's getting a bit repetitive.



This made me think of that song

"I sailed away to China in a little rowboat to find ya....."

Maybe watching this will help put something else in your head 


Matthew Wilder - Break my Stride
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rKWGCcq1Mo&feature=related


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 10, 2008)

I wish I could be as cool as Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 10, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> I wish I could be as cool as Robert Downey Jr.



You have just made my 12 year old ecstatic with this video.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> I wish I could be as cool as Robert Downey Jr.




IC that I think Jack Black is hot.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 10, 2008)

Hilarious!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 10, 2008)

I love.....LOVE....Kathy Griffins' mom :wubu:


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 10, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> I wish I could be as cool as Robert Downey Jr.



i remember watching some 500 millionity-billionity rerun of the mtv movie awards and catching that. easily the highlight of the entire thing (though not that hard) -- i was dying of laughter. great link, wag! :bow:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 10, 2008)

IC that I love that warm, sleepy, freshly showered and ready for bed feeling


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 10, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> some 500 millionity-billionity rerun of the mtv movie awards


wait, that was on mtv?

*dies a little inside*


----------



## Carrie (Aug 10, 2008)

I confess that I'm dying to see "Death Race", but have no one to go see it with and talk about the complete awesomeness of it all afterwards, which dampens my enthusiasm somewhat.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 10, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> wait, that was on mtv?
> 
> *dies a little inside*



just think of it as ... a separate entity. i have no other words of consolation. hahaha


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 11, 2008)

IC I can't wait until the neighborhood kids go back to school in September.

I also C that it's not the reason I love autumn, though.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 12, 2008)

IC that I'm considering taking my husband's last name. And as nice as the idea is, it scares the crap out of me.


Does anyone understand what I mean??


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 12, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> wait, that was on mtv?
> 
> *dies a little inside*


I have a theory that by himself, Ben Stiller cannot be funny. In fact, he becomes the apotheosis of morose. Get him around comedians of actual talent, or anyone talented for that matter, and he feeds off their ability like some sort of mojo vampire, taking and taking until they dry up like corn husks and are forced to distance themselves from him in order to get it back. Some like Janine Garofalo are sort of like Blade, Daywalker comedians who are half mojo vampires, possessing all of the comedic talent, but none of the weaknesses.

Stiller, like Dane Cook and Carlos Mencia are the secret vampire cabal, led by the Demon Lord Bob Saget, out to destroy Hollywood. Based on what I've seen on TV and film lately, they are succeeding, hoarding the comedy mojo energy, reversing the polarity of its neutron flow to build a giant neutron bomb of suck to take out the West Coast. Pray for Omarion, I beg of you all.

We need Sarah Michelle Gellar and a shitload of Slayers to take them all out. I'm super cereal about this.

No, I have not gone off my meds.


----------



## Tina (Aug 13, 2008)

I _detest_ Dane Cook. Mencia is funny, IMO. They _could_ be the ultimate triumvirate of comedy evil, though.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 13, 2008)

I confess that I'm finding it extremely difficult to refrain from posting a comment like "Didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you crying?" in the "Want him to want me to gain weight" board on the Weight Board.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 13, 2008)

Tina said:


> I _detest_ Dane Cook. Mencia is funny, IMO. They _could_ be the ultimate triumvirate of comedy evil, though.


Mencia is funny because he steals bits from other comedians. Joe Rogan pwned him once on stage for blatantly stealing his and other material.

Dane Cook has an appeal to kids I guess, in that if you just yell out the joke loud enough while describing what you're doing, it equates with humor.

NO NO WAIT, SO I'M TALKING TO THIS GIRL, AND I REALLY GOTTA SHIT. RIGHT? RIGHT!! AND SHE'S LIKE, "YOU LOOK LIKE YOU NEED TO TAKE A DUMP."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2008)

I think Dane Cook sucks............ass


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think Dane Cook sucks............ass



Me too, GEF...but my boys think he rocks!

What do kids know?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Me too, GEF...but my boys think he rocks!
> 
> What do kids know?



I have hated Dane Cook since I went to Blockbuster one night with a friend and the clerk carried on about how HI-FRICKING-LA-RIOUS Dane is so we rented his stand up comedy video. 
OMG...........:doh:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 13, 2008)

If I hear/see ONE MORE piece of tripe about how a woman MUST be jealous because_____________ ( fill in the blank )....I will find a way to make a Voodoo doll really work for me.

You would be amazed at what does, and what does not, make me jealous. Get over it.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 15, 2008)

IC I am sooo excited for this weekend. I get to have miss Elle Camino come stay with me! And we are having a mini meetup of dims folk. Should be a good time. Ohhhh I hope doughnut Dave is still working at VooDoo!!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 15, 2008)

mossystate said:


> If I hear/see ONE MORE piece of tripe about how a woman MUST be jealous because_____________ ( fill in the blank )....I will find a way to make a Voodoo doll really work for me.
> You would be amazed at what does, and what does not, make me jealous. Get over it.



Here ya go, Mossy, here's some tripe, like you requested. A woman MUST be jealous because of....um, all the awesome tripe pics I've found on the 'net. *_sits back and waits*_ 

View attachment windowslivewritericantbelieveiatethat-74c7tripe-2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC I am sooo excited for this weekend. I get to have miss Elle Camino come stay with me! And we are having a mini meetup of dims folk. Should be a good time. Ohhhh I hope doughnut Dave is still working at VooDoo!!





Does this mean that pics are on the horizon?


----------



## Suze (Aug 15, 2008)

i was at a concert tonight. little did i know it was tango evening. 

99.9% of the peeps there were couples, so my friend and i decided to dance girl/girl. when we left the bartender complimented on our awesome movez.


*proud*


----------



## troubadours (Aug 15, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC I am sooo excited for this weekend. I get to have miss Elle Camino come stay with me! And we are having a mini meetup of dims folk. Should be a good time. Ohhhh I hope doughnut Dave is still working at VooDoo!!



postpixplz.thx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i was at a concert tonight. little did i know it was tango evening.
> 
> 99.9% of the peeps there were couples, so my friend and i decided to dance girl/girl. when we left the bartender complimented on our awesome movez.
> 
> ...



Oh that does sound like a fun and memorable night *thumbs up*


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 15, 2008)

IC that I'm totally behind on subscribed threads.

I admit, I've been completely engrossed in a language-learning site, and have neglected my Dims duties temporarily. 

Get on the ball, o.o.h!


----------



## Suze (Aug 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh that does sound like a fun and memorable night *thumbs up*



it was! i don't even like dancing that much, but alcohol is an amazing thing.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 15, 2008)

IC that Adrian took the upper hand and pretty much ordered me to apply for college...and I'm in....and I am TERRIFIED!!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 16, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm dying to see "Death Race", but have no one to go see it with and talk about the complete awesomeness of it all afterwards, which dampens my enthusiasm somewhat.



Heartily seconded.

(If by "awesomeness" I assume you mean "MST3Kability".)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that Adrian took the upper hand and pretty much ordered me to apply for college...and I'm in....and I am TERRIFIED!!!!!!



How exciting! You GO girl!!!! You will do great!

Chik


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 16, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that Adrian took the upper hand and pretty much ordered me to apply for college...and I'm in....and I am TERRIFIED!!!!!!



Congratulations! I start back Sept 2. I admit... I'm scared too!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 16, 2008)

Good luck, T1BG and Mellie! I know you'll both do just wonderfully!


----------



## The Fez (Aug 16, 2008)

IC that I keep trying to make posts or threads, then delete them after writing em out because they look shitty, hence my recent lurk status on dims


ahaha I almost did it with this one too


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 16, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> IC that I keep trying to make posts or threads, then delete them after writing em out because they look shitty, hence my recent lurk status on dims
> 
> 
> ahaha I almost did it with this one too


Have you SEEN some of the posts we get around here? 

Keep posting!  No one expects perfection.

Even if we do expect cupcakes.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 16, 2008)

IC that I'm totally flipping out over not being able to find the fucking connector cord for my camera so that I can upload pics to my computer.

After a vacation that was far more stressful that it should've been, this is not what I need.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 16, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Heartily seconded.
> 
> (If by "awesomeness" I assume you mean "MST3Kability".)


As if there's any other kind of awesomeness.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 16, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> IC that I keep trying to make posts or threads, then delete them after writing em out because they look shitty, hence my recent lurk status on dims
> 
> 
> ahaha I almost did it with this one too



I do that all the time! lol I also routinely write three-sentence posts that take half an hour to post after write/delete/write/edit/delete/write.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 16, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> How exciting! You GO girl!!!! You will do great!
> 
> Chik



Thanks SO much!!



That1BigGirl said:


> Congratulations! I start back Sept 2. I admit... I'm scared too!



Congrats to you, too! We'll rock!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Good luck, T1BG and Mellie! I know you'll both do just wonderfully!



Thanks, beautiful!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 16, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that Adrian took the upper hand and pretty much ordered me to apply for college...and I'm in....and I am TERRIFIED!!!!!!





That1BigGirl said:


> Congratulations! I start back Sept 2. I admit... I'm scared too!



I start on September 8th!! We'll be great!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 16, 2008)

Good luck to you, too, Goof!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 16, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I start on September 8th!! We'll be great!!!



We rock!!! Classes start August 23rd, but I have a week's grace since I'm applying so late. I take my placement testing Monday so things should get expedited.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 16, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that Adrian took the upper hand and pretty much ordered me to apply for college...and I'm in....and I am TERRIFIED!!!!!!





That1BigGirl said:


> Congratulations! I start back Sept 2. I admit... I'm scared too!



Congrats, both of you!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 16, 2008)

I must spread some rep - but here's some back-to-school rep for all of you ladies!

IC that I'm taking that same plunge and heading back to school in 2 weeks. Skeered, too. Congrats to all of us!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow! So manay smart-pantses here. 

Congrats to you, too, Sugar Magnolia.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 16, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Congrats, both of you!


Thank you, sir :bow:



Sugar Magnolia said:


> I must spread some rep - but here's some back-to-school rep for all of you ladies!
> 
> IC that I'm taking that same plunge and heading back to school in 2 weeks. Skeered, too. Congrats to all of us!



Congrats to you TOO! I have to spread rep around, as well. :doh:


----------



## Suze (Aug 16, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> IC that I keep trying to make posts or threads, then delete them after writing em out because they look shitty, hence my recent lurk status on dims
> 
> 
> ahaha I almost did it with this one too


i wont deny your posts kinda sux. pics instead plz K'?




BigBeautifulMe said:


> Have you SEEN some of the posts we get around here?


what excactly are you insinuating here miss???


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 16, 2008)

IC that even though Im not a Christian (or religious at all), I LOVE the Sacred Harp Singers.... which is a christian singing group.

The way they sing is so beautiful and uplifting.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 16, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> IC that even though Im not a Christian (or religious at all), I LOVE the Sacred Harp Singers.... which is a christian singing group.
> 
> The way they sing is so beautiful and uplifting.



I think that George Carlin was right when he said that the best thing to come out of religion is the music. There's a good many songs that are based in religions- any of them- that I find to be utterly beautiful.


----------



## bexy (Aug 16, 2008)

IC

and it hurts to type this.

ok.

here goes.

I LOVE MILEY CYRUS.

there I said it.

phew! weight off my mind!


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 16, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> IC
> 
> and it hurts to type this.
> 
> ...




dont worry, im president of the "I love Miley and Im ashamed of it" club.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 16, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> IC
> 
> and it hurts to type this.
> 
> ...





GWARrior said:


> dont worry, im president of the "I love Miley and Im ashamed of it" club.




*shamefully raises a hand* me 3 :blush:


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 16, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I think that George Carlin was right when he said that the best thing to come out of religion is the music. There's a good many songs that are based in religions- any of them- that I find to be utterly beautiful.



I think it's really the food. Christ created pizza. :eat2: :eat1: :bow:

(I know, I don't really eat pizza out of a bowl like the smiley does.)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I think it's really the food. Christ created pizza. :eat2: :eat1: :bow:
> 
> (I know, I don't really eat pizza out of a bowl like the smiley does.)



I think He created Oreo Double Stuffs as well!


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 16, 2008)

Congrats Goofy and Sugar too!

IC- I was given the title of Ms. Jerry Rigger of 2008 around here. 
IC... I'm actually kinda proud none of the men folk have thought of my ideas.


----------



## bexy (Aug 17, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> dont worry, im president of the "I love Miley and Im ashamed of it" club.





CAMellie said:


> *shamefully raises a hand* me 3 :blush:



oh I feel so much better now!!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 17, 2008)

IC I find this very frustrating and annoying.  I was so excited about seeing it this fall.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> IC I find this very frustrating and annoying.  I was so excited about seeing it this fall.


Yeah, good ol' money... As they apparently had a good blockbuster this year, they prefer to place the other possible blockbuster into a year where many movies will be late...
(That's what I heard...)


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 18, 2008)

IC that, even though I'm only a semester (and a summer) removed from having had classes, I'm anxiously awaiting tomorrow's 7:30 alarm for the next semester to start. As if I haven't done this enough...


----------



## bexy (Aug 18, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> IC I find this very frustrating and annoying.  I was so excited about seeing it this fall.



this has actually broken my heart!!

I also heard it was so it didnt clash with daniel radcliffles second stint in equus, the play he gets nekkid in. as they didnt want the 2 images to clash, the good boy harry, and the dirty horse boy lol.

In other news, my friend met rupert grint and said he was lovely!


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 18, 2008)

Not sure where to put this, so it's here.

Those of you part of the abyss known as Facebook may have seen this application around called Nations. The premise is simple: you are the ruler of your own virtual nation, whose issues you resolve as you wish with the simple answering of a multiple choice question. It's similar to the website NationStates, if you have ever seen that. The result is various statistics on the conditions of your nation, which include social and political freedom, environment, military, and so on, as well as a brief and often amusing summary of what your nation is like.

Well. I checked mine today, and look what it said.

'Most crime is held at bay by the recent formation of a squadron of obese individuals who are given the authority to serial crush any law breakers.'

I confess to being deeply amused.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 18, 2008)

IC that I wanna throw up. My placement exams are today...and...I...am...TERRIFIED!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 18, 2008)

You'll do TERIFFICALLY, Mellie, I have NO doubt.  Good luck, sweetie!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 18, 2008)

IC that I really should've already signed up for classes.

Bleh.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 18, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I wanna throw up. My placement exams are today...and...I...am...TERRIFIED!!!



Good luck Mellie, you'll do just fine!

... as for growing up, hold off on that decision until you have a few years of the working world under your belt... you may change your mind. 



Blackjack said:


> IC that I really should've already signed up for classes.
> 
> Bleh.



Think of it as though it were a party... you're just being fashionably late!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm still giggling about the two X-Files episodes I just watched... particularly the latter, titled "Bad Blood", which had Luke Wilson and the kid who played Ham in _The Sandlot_.

"That is essentially exactly the way it happened."
"Essentially."
"Except the part about the buckteeth."


----------



## SparklingBBW (Aug 18, 2008)

IC that sometimes when my cursor lands on items to click and turns into a hand, for a moment I think it's giving me the finger. 

.


----------



## Shala (Aug 18, 2008)

I confess that I have been on a feeding frenzy for about three weeks now....and I have eaten approximately 3.8 billion hershey kisses today alone.


----------



## Poncedeleon (Aug 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'm still giggling about the two X-Files episodes I just watched... particularly the latter, titled "Bad Blood", which had Luke Wilson and the kid who played Ham in _The Sandlot_.
> 
> "That is essentially exactly the way it happened."
> "Essentially."
> "Except the part about the buckteeth."



That's one of my favourites, right up there with the one about Mulder and Scully pretending to be a married couple and fighting a garbage monster.

I confess I'm actually looking forward to watching the new season of _The Hills_ tonight. I realize it's a terrible show about spoiled whiny brats, but it's so addictive. That damn Justin Bobby!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 19, 2008)

IC I'm re-reading Jack Whyte's _Camulod Chronicles_ from the beginning, since I never actually finished all the books... Got to like, 7 out of 10 I think... and I'm damn proud of it, because it's some of the best stuff I've read. I love Historical Fiction!


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 19, 2008)

*Well Lookie Here...*

View attachment Lookie Here.jpg


* IC Zwebs reached post 1,000!*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 19, 2008)

LOL! That clip is just too cute. Congratulations Mszwebs! May you post many more times here at Dimensions.

~Punkin


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 19, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> *Well Lookie Here...*
> 
> View attachment 48038
> 
> ...



damn, your post count is lookin' pretty rocking. 







so, birds with arms is clearly the new best thing on the internet ever.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 19, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> so, birds with arms is clearly the new best thing on the internet ever.




Please, say it isn't so. Please? Can't we just stick with LOLcats, and Motivational Posters?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 19, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Please, say it isn't so. Please? Can't we just stick with LOLcats, and Motivational Posters?



I'm sorry, but it's not my call. 

I was against it originally, I even said "dumbest idea ever" and there was an incredibly jacked up bird sitting outside my office window with this crazed look in his eyes. I got scared and thought, well, maybe it is kind of funny.

Don't believe me? He is still out there.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 19, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm sorry, but it's not my call.
> 
> I was against it originally, I even said "dumbest idea ever" and there was an incredibly jacked up bird sitting outside my office window with this crazed look in his eyes. I got scared and thought, well, maybe it is kind of funny.
> 
> Don't believe me? He is still out there.



Gah. I can't even quote the picture. 

I just... *whimper*


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2008)

That I should probably move out of the city. 


The men up North are totally hot in that manly, husky, delicious way. The city boys are too skinny and metrosexual for my liking.


----------



## Suze (Aug 19, 2008)

I just checked what my shampoo and conditioner contains (Alterna Ten).
Some examples are champagne grapes, caviar and white truffles.



My hair eats better than me:huh:





....ahhh the western world


----------



## supersoup (Aug 19, 2008)

thank you family guy, for having brian sing 'never gonna give you up' in this episode.

astley 4 eva

:wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 19, 2008)

IC that we just had a bit of excitement in the neighbourhood. It wasn't too fun.

There was a cop car and an ambulance outside, and we weren't sure where they went into. Turns out it was our neighbor's house, the family that I'm actually closer to than most of my own relatives.

Needless to say, I was freaking out. The stretcher came out of the house empty though, and when I went to snoop, I saw through the big living room window that the cops and the mother were chuckling- which is a good sign, since she usually is hysterically crying whenever someone's hurt.

When the cops left, I nosed in. Turns out the daughter, Rachel, had really bad cramps or pains in her lower abdomen, right along the waistline of her pants, but she was feeling better shortly after the ambulance and police arrived. She was still in a bit of pain, but was mostly just kind of worn out from the whole thing. The mother was trying to make her comfortable, the one oldest brother (the other being out somewhere) was making jokes, and the father was trying to keep the dog under control and making awful puns as usual.

So yes, excitement of a sort that I'm thankful we don't see all that often.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 19, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that we just had a bit of excitement in the neighbourhood. It wasn't too fun.
> 
> There was a cop car and an ambulance outside, and we weren't sure where they went into. Turns out it was our neighbor's house, the family that I'm actually closer to than most of my own relatives.
> 
> ...



I'm glad everything's okay, Beej!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 20, 2008)

IC that I can not cope with sick kids or pets. Not being able to help them just kills me.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 20, 2008)

I feel incredibly guilty for not getting my cat to the vet sooner. She DOES have a UTI. Poor baby. Ten years of never going outside her box, I couldn't believe she did. We found no wetness, only ever saw her go in and out of her box, but the smell... we thought it was the previous renter's pet, until she peed right in front of us yesterday in the middle of the floor. Now she's on antibiotics and I'm on carpet cleaning detail so we can hopefully avoid being charged some outrageous fee from the leasing office whenever we move out of this place.

Poor kitty. Mom loves you and is sorry you suffered so long.  



p.s. - the vet said her urine sample tested so bad all the vet techs were running over to check it out. I suck.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 20, 2008)

IC that I'm on the verge of falling back into some old habits (BAD habits) and even though I know it's horrible and could ruin a lot of good things I have going for me- plus hurting other people..I can't stop obsessing over it and possibly carrying through with it.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 20, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I feel incredibly guilty for not getting my cat to the vet sooner. She DOES have a UTI. Poor baby. Ten years of never going outside her box, I couldn't believe she did. We found no wetness, only ever saw her go in and out of her box, but the smell... we thought it was the previous renter's pet, until she peed right in front of us yesterday in the middle of the floor. Now she's on antibiotics and I'm on carpet cleaning detail so we can hopefully avoid being charged some outrageous fee from the leasing office whenever we move out of this place.
> 
> Poor kitty. Mom loves you and is sorry you suffered so long.
> 
> ...



Can't rep you but please kindly forgive yourself. Cats are notoriously secretive about their toilet habits. You responded as soon as you knew. That's all anyone can be expected to do. She'll be OK. 

Someone else with tightly wound guilt strings


----------



## mossystate (Aug 20, 2008)

IC I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Can't rep you but please kindly forgive yourself. Cats are notoriously secretive about their toilet habits. You responded as soon as you knew. That's all anyone can be expected to do. She'll be OK.
> 
> Someone else with tightly wound guilt strings



I got her Ernest


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 20, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Can't rep you but please kindly forgive yourself. Cats are notoriously secretive about their toilet habits. You responded as soon as you knew. That's all anyone can be expected to do. She'll be OK.
> 
> Someone else with tightly wound guilt strings





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I got her Ernest



Ernest, GEF, and Donna who PMed me, thanks so much for your kindness. I really don't think I deserve it because I did see signs earlier, but then saw other things that made me question it. I was so sure it wasn't her I convinced the leasing office the smell was here before us (so they replaced a portion of the carpet padding and sprayed an enzyme cleaner and deodorizer). She is on meds now which is the important part. 

I've been watching her like a hawk all night, following her when she walks in the area that seems to be the "pee zone", shaking a glass jar with bolts, keys and coins when she starts to squat, generally being highly annoying to her, I'm sure. Just a few minutes ago she took a pee in her box, and it was a good sized one finally too. We can now both relax for a while. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 20, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I'm on the verge of falling back into some old habits (BAD habits) and even though I know it's horrible and could ruin a lot of good things I have going for me- plus hurting other people..I can't stop obsessing over it and possibly carrying through with it.



Is there anyway I can help you steer clear of those old habits?

~Punkin


----------



## Shosh (Aug 21, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I'm on the verge of falling back into some old habits (BAD habits) and even though I know it's horrible and could ruin a lot of good things I have going for me- plus hurting other people..I can't stop obsessing over it and possibly carrying through with it.




The thing with old habits is that they are managed but never cured. It is a day to day proposition. 

Do you have any positive distractions that can steer you away from the old habits?

Best wishes.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

IC that I'm not sure how I was unsubscribed from this thread... :huh:

IC that Dillard's is deadly when they have a 40% markdown on already reduced stuff. 

IC that I got 3 really amazing dresses and a pair of hot shoes from said sale.

IC that I have 500 pics to upload from my computer and I totally don't want to go through them and organize them all.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 21, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Is there anyway I can help you steer clear of those old habits?
> 
> ~Punkin





Susannah said:


> The thing with old habits is that they are managed but never cured. It is a day to day proposition.
> 
> Do you have any positive distractions that can steer you away from the old habits?
> 
> Best wishes.



It's not easy. I LIKE this old habit, even though I know how bad it is for me. I did have a change of heart last night, and don't think I'll go back to it anytime soon. But the temptation was so strong that it worries me.

Time to make an appointment with my shrink


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I'm not sure how I was unsubscribed from this thread... :huh:
> 
> IC that Dillard's is deadly when they have a 40% markdown on already reduced stuff.
> 
> ...



IC I'm happy to see your post!! Missed you!  And I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 22, 2008)

Yesterday a colleague of mine showed me her new iPhone, played a video on it, a song and demonstrated how the web features worked. I then pulled out my 5 year old Motorola flip phone, played my Benny Hill MIDI ring tone, told her that her phone would be passé in two years and that mine was already so passé it could be regarded as quaint.


IC - I'm such a swine.


More little MIDI gems...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 22, 2008)

Good call, Stan.

This is my phone.






It has so many awesome features. It's like, a microwave oven. It can stop time. It's also very good for bludgeoning people who have iPhones and stealing them so I can sell them on eBay for much profit.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 22, 2008)

IC that after seeing this magnified image of a fruit fly, I am more terrified of them than anything else in the world


----------



## Suze (Aug 22, 2008)

ic that this vid cracks me up. 
nice hair pulling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_unHjRntc9I


The best song from their one and only album!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Yesterday a colleague of mine showed me her new iPhone, played a video on it, a song and demonstrated how the web features worked. I then pulled out my 5 year old Motorola flip phone, played my Benny Hill MIDI ring tone, told her that her phone would be passé in two years and that mine was already so passé it could be regarded as quaint.
> 
> 
> IC - I'm such a swine.
> ...


Quaint? I'd call that antique... 

(Besides, mine is at least 3 years old...)


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that after seeing this magnified image of a fruit fly, I am more terrified of them than anything else in the world



IC that now I'll have nightmares of giant fruit flies... thanks a lot, goofy. LOL


IC that I was in an insanely good mood while I was driving earlier today. I was shamelessly singing and dancing in my car. It was phenomenal.  I must have gotten some looks though, but I didn't notice.


I also C that this is my 3,000 post... craziness! LOL


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Good call, Stan.
> 
> This is my phone.
> 
> ...





Timberwolf said:


> Quaint? I'd call that antique...
> 
> (Besides, mine is at least 3 years old...)



Ok... I'll make another confession, now seeing as there are others who understand...  I had a phone very similar this on my bedside dresser for many years until just recently. The best sounding phone I ever owned.






One day the push buttons crapped out. I kept it for about another year or so and just clicked out phone numbers on the hang up buttons if I really needed to call out.

Ok here's my confession...

IC - I now have a rotary "princess phone" at my bedside...









Here's a website for people who still use phones the old fashioned way (just for talking...)


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that after seeing this magnified image of a fruit fly, I am more terrified of them than anything else in the world



Not to increase your fears Goofy Girl but... I used to work in a label factory. Whenever we got a good "catch" (an intact bug that got stuck in a roll of adhesive paper...) we would put them under the electronic microscope and take a close look at them.


Lemme just say.. you ain't seen nothin'.   The monsters created for movies are watered down versions of things entomologist see every day.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 22, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Yesterday a colleague of mine showed me her new iPhone, played a video on it, a song and demonstrated how the web features worked. I then pulled out my 5 year old Motorola flip phone, played my Benny Hill MIDI ring tone, told her that her phone would be passé in two years and that mine was already so passé it could be regarded as quaint.
> 
> 
> IC - I'm such a swine.
> ...



Good on ya Stan. I have a Motorola that is  12 months old, but it does the job just fine. I do not need all the bells and whistles that the telco charge three times as much as they should to provide. Sorry but the telco makes obscene profits as it is.
I surf the internet at home, I do not need to on my cell phone.
How about when we are out in public we engage in some social interaction with others? Now there is a thought!


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that after seeing this magnified image of a fruit fly, I am more terrified of them than anything else in the world



Hah you haven't seen my ex naked. Then you'll know fear. 
IC I am happy to be reducing my debt load, It feels like God is sending lots of sunny good luck on me.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

IC that my good mood was elevated even more. Earlier today, a guy who had asked for my number actually called me. Apparently he was really nervous cuz he was talking a mile a minute. Too cute. :blush:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok..so in case you didn't already realize it, we have fruit flies in the house. I decided to look up how to get rid of them and this last step really bothered me:

# Make a plastic zip lock bag trap:

* Place a few slices of an apple inside a zip lock bag
* Leave an inch open to allow pests to enter. The little pests will soon be on and surrounding the apple.
* Zip the bag closed and crush each one with your fingertips.
* *Wash the apple before eating.* :doh:


----------



## SummerG (Aug 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Ok..so in case you didn't already realize it, we have fruit flies in the house. I decided to look up how to get rid of them and this last step really bothered me:
> 
> # Make a plastic zip lock bag trap:
> 
> ...



Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> * *Wash the apple before eating.* :doh:




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....AND......EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 23, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Ok..so in case you didn't already realize it, we have fruit flies in the house. I decided to look up how to get rid of them and this last step really bothered me:
> 
> # Make a plastic zip lock bag trap:
> 
> ...



First off... GGGGGRRRROOOOSSSSSSSS

Next.. I've been told that putting a small dish of water mixed with a little honey and dish soap will work. (They land in it and can't get out because of the soap or something like that).


----------



## mossystate (Aug 23, 2008)

qbjwdvobwdovbsjbvdsjbva;sjdbjsdbbsdabj..ack

I have done the slice of apple on a saucer..little soapy water around it and a bit of soap on the apple...it works...................here, have an apple...I promise it is perfectly clean!!

dfovsvsdivoadbvhsfdvuohaspbugsfubgpdsfbg


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 23, 2008)

I woke up from a nap tonight a bit groggy and there was a message on our answering machine (we still have land phones and answering machines over here) - a prerecorded telemarketer-guy's voice jabbering excitedly, "....at home, in your vehicle, or in your office! _Don't go another minute without Serious_!!!" :doh: 

It took a few seconds to realize this was actually about um, Sirius...satellite radio.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

Are you SERIOUS?????


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2008)

IC that someone gave me the password to one of their e-mail accounts awhile back...and I used it last night. I read something I wish I had never seen.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 23, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I woke up from a nap tonight a bit groggy and there was a message on our answering machine (we still have land phones and answering machines over here) - a prerecorded telemarketer-guy's voice jabbering excitedly, "....at home, in your vehicle, or in your office! _Don't go another minute without Serious_!!!" :doh:
> 
> It took a few seconds to realize this was actually about um, Sirius...satellite radio.





ThikJerseyChik said:


> Are you SERIOUS?????



Why so serious?!?!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

IC that I have a DATE tomorrow night!! I'm freakin out! I dunno what to wear or what to talk about or anything!! LOL


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I have a DATE tomorrow night!! I'm freakin out! I dunno what to wear or what to talk about or anything!! LOL



That's an easy one! You always look hot so don't even worry about the what to wear thing, and as far as what to talk about...you just took a trip to Israel! If the conversation lags, tell him about your trip! Have fun!!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> That's an easy one! You always look hot so don't even worry about the what to wear thing, and as far as what to talk about...you just took a trip to Israel! If the conversation lags, tell him about your trip! Have fun!!



Aww, thanks, goofy!!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I woke up from a nap tonight a bit groggy and there was a message on our answering machine (we still have land phones and answering machines over here) - a prerecorded telemarketer-guy's voice jabbering excitedly, "....at home, in your vehicle, or in your office! _Don't go another minute without Serious_!!!" :doh:
> 
> It took a few seconds to realize this was actually about um, Sirius...satellite radio.



That's seriously funny.


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2008)

IC I finally got rid of that fake spyware program called "AntivirusXP2008" or something. Totally messed up my computer...I'm glad it's gone. 

Don't download 4girlsfingerpaint kids! (Or any free prOn in general. )


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> IC I finally got rid of that fake spyware program called "AntivirusXP2008" or something. Totally messed up my computer...I'm glad it's gone.
> 
> Don't download 4girlsfingerpaint kids! (Or any free prOn in general. )



Whatever demented minds are coming up with viruses are getting clever. I've been finding some Trojans falling under the name "Norton." I've never once used Norton, so I obviously knew something was up immediately, but it's clever to disguise them as AV programs. Sinister, even.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 24, 2008)

I confess that I would like the Lord of the Rings movies a whole lot more if there were no hobbitses or hobbit shenanigans in them.


----------



## Suze (Aug 24, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Whatever demented minds are coming up with viruses are getting clever. I've been finding some Trojans falling under the name "Norton." I've never once used Norton, so I obviously knew something was up immediately, but it's clever to disguise them as AV programs. Sinister, even.



It looked very authentic, but I instantly knew something was going on since it downloaded itself without my permission and gave me security warnings every 5 seconds. 

thanks for the rep earlier btw:happy:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> It looked very authentic, but I instantly knew something was going on since it downloaded itself without my permission and gave me security warnings every 5 seconds.
> 
> thanks for the rep earlier btw:happy:



I'm glad to hear you at least got rid of it. Those things can be tricky sometimes. And you are, of course, always welcome!

Back to the thread... IC I should have totally started my reading assignments. Darn you Call of Duty.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 24, 2008)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I would like the Lord of the Rings movies a whole lot more if there were no hobbitses or hobbit shenanigans in them.



I still haven't seen any of them, but I'd like it if they were cop movies.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 24, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I still haven't seen any of them, but I'd like it if they were cop movies.


In which case one of them would certainly have to say something like "I'm toooo old for this shit."


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I still haven't seen any of them, but I'd like it if they were cop movies.



Wait...they're...not??


----------



## supersoup (Aug 25, 2008)

ic i love the internet. i also love pilfering avatars from said internet.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 25, 2008)

supersoup said:


> ic i love the internet. i also love pilfering avatars from said internet.


 Your current one would be much better if your user title was "The hammer is my penis". Just a suggestion.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 25, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Your current one would be much better if your user title was "The hammer is my penis". Just a suggestion.



i can never rep anyone when i need to.

*pout*


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 25, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i can never rep anyone when i need to.
> 
> *pout*



I tried too! But alas, I was denied.
Eff.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh! I had a confession too.

IC that it was fantastic when I found an impossible parking spot on the street outside this Starbucks, and amazingly awesome when the lovely man collecting quarters from the meter filled it with two hours for me. I offered to buy him coffee, but he refused.

Now what would make it all even awesomer is if I could find a way to sneak out and refill the meter without getting my computer stolen.

Would it look weird if I took it with me for a moment, but left my bag? Asking for my bag to be stolen?


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 25, 2008)

Soup, I got her for ya.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 25, 2008)

IC that i called out of work (again) X: i shouldn't stay out so late on sundayss but I LOVES TA PARTY


----------



## Suze (Aug 26, 2008)

i just decided that i'm going to put my dog to sleep tomorrow. he has been ill for a while and i can't stand seeing him suffer any longer. 

i'm so sad, he has been such a good friend too me. 

 

View attachment DSC03338.JPG


----------



## Mishty (Aug 26, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i just decided that i'm going to put my dog to sleep tomorrow. he has been ill for a while and i can't stand seeing him suffer any longer.
> 
> i'm so sad, he has been such a good friend too me.



Oh sweety I'm so sorry!


----------



## Tad (Aug 26, 2008)

Awww, my heart goes out to you and your dog. That is such a hard thing to do. I'll be thinking of the two of you.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 26, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i just decided that i'm going to put my dog to sleep tomorrow. he has been ill for a while and i can't stand seeing him suffer any longer.
> 
> i'm so sad, he has been such a good friend too me.






So sorry....it's such a heartbreaking thing.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 26, 2008)

It's never easy... and sometimes, knowing it's the right thing to do makes it even harder. Our deepest sympathies...


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that, Susie.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 26, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i just decided that i'm going to put my dog to sleep tomorrow. he has been ill for a while and i can't stand seeing him suffer any longer.
> 
> i'm so sad, he has been such a good friend too me.



 I know how this feels. ((((Susie))))


----------



## Carrie (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh, Susie, I'm so sorry. What a darling little boy he is.


----------



## Tina (Aug 26, 2008)

(((((((Susie)))))) You poor dear. Those of us who have loved and lost pets know how terribly painful this is. I'm very sorry.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 26, 2008)

IC that this has made me oddly sad. 

As an FA, I can safely say that seeing my alleged best friend sharing cake with my lady interest .. I'd be quite devastated. A BROTHER EVEN! *falls to knees* damn you Luigi!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 26, 2008)

Susie...so sorry about your little guy....


----------



## Isa (Aug 26, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i just decided that i'm going to put my dog to sleep tomorrow. he has been ill for a while and i can't stand seeing him suffer any longer.
> 
> i'm so sad, he has been such a good friend too me.



Susie, I am so sorry to hear this but you have to do what's best for him. My apricot baby and I will have you both in our thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 26, 2008)

Susie~

So sorry to hear that you've had to make a tough decision. Many of us know how difficult it is to say goodbye to a dear furry friend. 

~Punkin


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

IC that, while I had a phenomenal date on Sunday and then a fun hang out session on Monday, I feel like the guy I'm sorta dating is a stage 5 clinger (minus the virgin part)... We'll see how this plays out.

Ignore the ad before the video...


----------



## Suze (Aug 27, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Oh sweety I'm so sorry!





edx said:


> Awww, my heart goes out to you and your dog. That is such a hard thing to do. I'll be thinking of the two of you.





Surlysomething said:


> So sorry....it's such a heartbreaking thing.





Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> It's never easy... and sometimes, knowing it's the right thing to do makes it even harder. Our deepest sympathies...





Santaclear said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, Susie.





Blackjack said:


> I know how this feels. ((((Susie))))





Carrie said:


> Oh, Susie, I'm so sorry. What a darling little boy he is.





Tina said:


> (((((((Susie)))))) You poor dear. Those of us who have loved and lost pets know how terribly painful this is. I'm very sorry.





mossystate said:


> Susie...so sorry about your little guy....





Isa said:


> Susie, I am so sorry to hear this but you have to do what's best for him. My apricot baby and I will have you both in our thoughts tomorrow.





Punkin1024 said:


> Susie~
> 
> So sorry to hear that you've had to make a tough decision. Many of us know how difficult it is to say goodbye to a dear furry friend.
> 
> ~Punkin



Many thanks everyone (and for the reps as well!)…*touched* 
He turned 10 a few days ago. I just wish he could have lived a little bit longer…

Started crying like mad at the vet. I almost never cry so that says something. What made it even worse was that he seemed alright despite the pain and all. He was in a good mood before it happened…I gave him a bunch of chocolate so that definitely helped. Heh. 
He had tumours in the prostate; he also had developed a serious eye infection, skin allergy and probably kidney failure according to the vet. I’m relieved that he doesn’t suffer any longer, but I’m going to miss him like crazy!

I feel really bad for not having done anything sooner. I convinced myself that he was fine because I couldn’t handle it…deep down I knew he was really sick. :/
*

RIP little dude.* 

View attachment DSC01253.JPG


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 27, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I feel really bad for not having done anything sooner. I convinced myself that he was fine because I couldnt handle itdeep down I knew he was really sick. :/
> *
> 
> RIP little dude.*



Never second-guess yourself for what you didn't do or should have done; too many choices and you can never know. Acknowledge what you provided for one another and know that will always be there.

Resting in peace is a given. Living in it is the challenge. Relishing all the good times you shared is the best memorial. Ask yourself 'did he ever want me to feel bad?' then decide how long you wanna be sad. Take whatever time you need, then let it go. He wanted to always bring you happiness. Please keep letting him do that. Hope that helps? Hugs :bow:


----------



## Suze (Aug 27, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Never second-guess yourself for what you didn't do or should have done; too many choices and you can never know. Acknowledge what you provided for one another and know that will always be there.
> 
> Resting in peace is a given. Living in it is the challenge. Relishing all the good times you shared is the best memorial. Ask yourself 'did he ever want me to feel bad?' then decide how long you wanna be sad. Take whatever time you need, then let it go. He wanted to always bring you happiness. Please keep letting him do that. *Hope that helps? *Hugs :bow:



Yes it did. Thats was probably the most comforting thing I've heard all day.

Thank you.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 27, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Many thanks everyone (and for the reps as well!)*touched*
> He turned 10 a few days ago. I just wish he could have lived a little bit longer
> 
> Started crying like mad at the vet. I almost never cry so that says something. What made it even worse was that he seemed alright despite the pain and all. He was in a good mood before it happenedI gave him a bunch of chocolate so that definitely helped. Heh.
> ...



I am so sorry Susie, this is definitely the hardest decision to make as a pet owner. He was a darling little fella and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 27, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Many thanks everyone (and for the reps as well!)…*touched*
> He turned 10 a few days ago. I just wish he could have lived a little bit longer…
> 
> Started crying like mad at the vet. I almost never cry so that says something. What made it even worse was that he seemed alright despite the pain and all. He was in a good mood before it happened…I gave him a bunch of chocolate so that definitely helped. Heh.
> ...



I'm sorry about your pup. If it makes you feel any better, I personally think that because he was in a good mood, it was a sign that it was good to put him down when you did. My friend had a dog for years and years and when she got old, and sick, they went to go have her put down 3 times and each time in the car on the way there she would be smiling (seriously) and lovey and so happy, and then the Doc said that she didn't need it yet, and they would bring her home and she would mope and whimper and cry. They know when it's time to go, and I'm sure he appreciated you and loved you for caring so much for him. Big hugs to you!!


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

IC that after 4 hours of looking around in every book place I know online and an hour of calling the college bookstores around the area- I STILL had to drop 118.59 on 2- yes TWO- USED textbooks. That may or may not get here before classes start. UGH.

IC that I should really just be happy that I didn't have to pay the original 159. something plus 21 in shipping (Ridiculous!) from the bookstore though.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 27, 2008)

That1BigGirl said:


> IC that after 4 hours of looking around in every book place I know online and an hour of calling the college bookstores around the area- I STILL had to drop 118.59 on 2- yes TWO- USED textbooks. That may or may not get here before classes start. UGH.
> 
> IC that I should really just be happy that I didn't have to pay the original 159. something plus 21 in shipping (Ridiculous!) from the bookstore though.



I feel so lucky that I was able to Amazon all my books (5) for under $90.00!!


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I feel so lucky that I was able to Amazon all my books (5) for under $90.00!!



Out of all the freaking places I looked- Amazon being one of the first- it was the one I got them from in the end. They were much cheaper, even with adding in the cost of shipping from some of the vendors. 

And yes, you ARE lucky for that! Good job (seriously, I envy you).


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Never second-guess yourself for what you didn't do or should have done; too many choices and you can never know. Acknowledge what you provided for one another and know that will always be there.
> 
> Resting in peace is a given. Living in it is the challenge. Relishing all the good times you shared is the best memorial. Ask yourself 'did he ever want me to feel bad?' then decide how long you wanna be sad. Take whatever time you need, then let it go. He wanted to always bring you happiness. Please keep letting him do that. Hope that helps? Hugs :bow:



Man, this even made me cry! It made me think of my dog Toby who I had to have put to sleep about 17 years ago. (I still feel bad about not being able to go in the room with him when they put him to sleep, I just couldn't do it) I guess you never get over it.

So sorry to hear about your dog SusieQ. Remember the good times, that's my best advice.


----------



## Suze (Aug 28, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> I am so sorry Susie, this is definitely the hardest decision to make as a pet owner. He was a darling little fella and my heart goes out to you.


Thanks so much!


goofy girl said:


> I'm sorry about your pup. If it makes you feel any better, I personally think that because he was in a good mood, it was a sign that it was good to put him down when you did. My friend had a dog for years and years and when she got old, and sick, they went to go have her put down 3 times and each time in the car on the way there she would be smiling (seriously) and lovey and so happy, and then the Doc said that she didn't need it yet, and they would bring her home and she would mope and whimper and cry. They know when it's time to go, and I'm sure he appreciated you and loved you for caring so much for him. Big hugs to you!!


Thanks a lot, goof. I really do hope so!


JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Man, this even made me cry! It made me think of my dog Toby who I had to have put to sleep about 17 years ago. (I still feel bad about not being able to go in the room with him when they put him to sleep, I just couldn't do it) I guess you never get over it.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your dog SusieQ. Remember the good times, that's my best advice.


Going to the room and cuddle him until he slept was the worst part of it all...I don't think you should feel bad, I can totally relate.




aww. Thanks again guys. (you too that1biggirl) I never imagined so many would care :blush:

Yesterday was definitively one of the worst days in my life, but friends, family and the sweet people on here have been a *great* support.

(sorry for kinda hijacking the thread btw)


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 28, 2008)

That1BigGirl said:


> IC that after 4 hours of looking around in every book place I know online and an hour of calling the college bookstores around the area- I STILL had to drop 118.59 on 2- yes TWO- USED textbooks. That may or may not get here before classes start. UGH.
> 
> IC that I should really just be happy that I didn't have to pay the original 159. something plus 21 in shipping (Ridiculous!) from the bookstore though.





goofy girl said:


> I feel so lucky that I was able to Amazon all my books (5) for under $90.00!!



$163.00 for 3 books...1 new and 2 used. I got excellent deals on the used books at the student exchange bookstore, but there was just no avoiding buying the new one at the college store since it was an out-of-print special order book specifically requested by the professor. It was super cheap though...even new. Only $19.95.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, we can! Ohh yes, we can!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 29, 2008)

IC there have been way too many ancient thread bumps lately and it weirds me out. Did a bunch of people just figure out how to use the search function


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 29, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> IC there have been way too many ancient thread bumps lately and it weirds me out. Did a bunch of people just figure out how to use the search function


A bunch of people just got back-to-school computers, maybe?

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> IC there have been way too many ancient thread bumps lately and it weirds me out. Did a bunch of people just figure out how to use the search function





CleverBomb said:


> A bunch of people just got back-to-school computers, maybe?
> 
> -Rusty


Depends... sometimes, they get revived by folks that had fond memories of these threads and refuse to start a new thread about the topic...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 29, 2008)

That gives me an idea...


----------



## Amatrix (Aug 29, 2008)

IC that i want to take a bubble bath...
with more bubbles then water.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2008)

I confess that I never knew so many odd musical instruments were created or existed. This site is impressive.

http://www.oddmusic.com/gallery/


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 31, 2008)

IC I've seen all the smilies here at Dims, but I've never been able to use some of them. This morning I noticed that there is a link at the bottom of the main smilies that says More. Upon further investigation there is a smiley over the post box that you can click on. Yeah...just a might slow on the uptake :doh:

Also, :bounce: just because I can.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 31, 2008)

IC Im wicked jealous of my friend who can queef on command.

The most amazing talent EVAR.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 31, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> IC I've seen all the smilies here at Dims, but I've never been able to use some of them. This morning I noticed that there is a link at the bottom of the main smilies that says More. Upon further investigation there is a smiley over the post box that you can click on. Yeah...just a might slow on the uptake :doh:
> 
> Also, :bounce: just because I can.



Congrats! :blush::happy::smitten::eat1: 

(You'll get sick of them, tho....there's not a whole lot you can do with them other than this.)


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 31, 2008)

I confess that my self esteem is very low lately...


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

IC that I'm so exhausted from this weekend and I have so much I still need to do before tomorrow... and yet, here I am. LOL  


I also C that I am so NOT excited about my crazy sister moving back in... even though she'll probably make up with her loser boyfriend and move out again tomorrow.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 1, 2008)

I slept until 1pm today and it was heavenly.

:wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2008)

I watch I Love Money.

God I hate my bad taste....


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 1, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Congrats! :blush::happy::smitten::eat1:
> 
> (You'll get sick of them, tho....there's not a whole lot you can do with them other than this.)



I'll never get sick of this one :bounce: Of course, IC I am quite easily amused. Heehee...bouncy. I shall call him Squishy and he shall be mine and he shall be my Squishy. Rep for the first person who guesses the movie that line is from.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

Just keep swimming! Just keep swimming!


Hahaha- I love Finding Nemo!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Just keep swimming! Just keep swimming!
> 
> 
> Hahaha- I love Finding Nemo!



Me too. Everytime I see the bouncy smiley it reminds me of the squishies


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 2, 2008)

IC I'm seriously in love with Finding Nemo, and fans of said movie. :happy: Go Pixar!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 2, 2008)

I saw Ratatouille for the first time Friday night, and it's my new favorite Pixar! Love, love, love it!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 2, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I saw Ratatouille for the first time Friday night, and it's my new favorite Pixar! Love, love, love it!



IC that it was only IMDB's aid that helped me identify that Gusteau was actually Brad Garrett. I should have known that one, but I was clueless. :doh:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 2, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I saw Ratatouille for the first time Friday night, and it's my new favorite Pixar! Love, love, love it!



Did you see the extra on the DVD? I think it was called "your friend the rat." It was all about why you should like brown rats like Remy because all the bad things we associate with rats are really only caused by black rats. I loved that part.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 2, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Did you see the extra on the DVD? I think it was called "your friend the rat." It was all about why you should like brown rats like Remy because all the bad things we associate with rats are really only caused by black rats. I loved that part.


I saw it but haven't watched it yet. I'll have to do that before I send it back. Thanks for the tip!

I saw that Garrett did the voice and kept trying to hear him, but couldn't. He did a good job!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 3, 2008)

IC that I pretty much played hooky from work today. I told myself I was going to go in, but I telecommuted instead. Of course, that means that many things I needed to do went undone.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

IC that PostSecret makes me a little sad.


----------



## The Fez (Sep 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that PostSecret makes me a little sad.



me too, some of them are so


----------



## Rowan (Sep 3, 2008)

Anytime I watch the movie "Powder" I absolutely sob...


----------



## Kareda (Sep 3, 2008)

IC that I just ate a whole box of fruit rollups. Damn those things are addictive (but now my stomach is not liking me)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 3, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Just keep swimming! Just keep swimming!
> 
> 
> Hahaha- I love Finding Nemo!


P. Sherman
42 Wallaby Way
Sydney

Dammit I still have that in memory. Ask me what I had for dinner two nights ago. :doh:



Rowan said:


> Anytime I watch the movie "Powder" I absolutely sob...


OK, Insta-Crush :wubu: This is one of my top movies that I always bawl like a baby over. The scene where they talk about the dying mom and her lost wedding ring....SHIT!!! [grabs tissue].

I gotta go (sniff).


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 4, 2008)

Even as I look at this thread, I notice a new advertisement at the top... 45% off Season 4 of House on Amazon. Now I know I'm pretty much guaranteed to get it for X-mas in my girlfriend's family Grab Bag, but...

IC I'm so very tempted to get that... Amazon has been my friend as of late.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 4, 2008)

IC that I'm currently watching _Heat_ (for the first time) and the scene about halfway through with De Niro and Pacino in the diner is about as close to a perfect straight dialog scene as I've seen anything come. 

Seriously- there's not a whole lot of emotion to be dealt with in the scene, but I was left with tears in my eyes just because of how incredible these two are.

I'm really looking forward to seeing them in _Righteous Kill_.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 5, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I'm currently watching _Heat_ (for the first time) and the scene about halfway through with De Niro and Pacino in the diner is about as close to a perfect straight dialog scene as I've seen anything come.
> 
> Seriously- there's not a whole lot of emotion to be dealt with in the scene, but I was left with tears in my eyes just because of how incredible these two are.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing them in _Righteous Kill_.


 

I'm SO stoked about Righteous Kill. I've been waiting for months to see it.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2008)

As a follow-up to that post, _Heat _pretty much left me so totally drained in that very good way that great movies do. I look forward to writing a review of it in the morning.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 5, 2008)

IC that when the House advertisement first appeared at the top of the page, I thought he was surrounded by candy corn (just viewed it out of the corner of my eye). LOL! Guess I'm thinking about the Halloween season too much lately...or it could be the cute candy corn earrings in the Avon catalog.

~Punkin


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 5, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> IC that when the House advertisement first appeared at the top of the page, I thought he was surrounded by candy corn (just viewed it out of the corner of my eye). LOL! Guess I'm thinking about the Halloween season too much lately...or it could be the cute candy corn earrings in the Avon catalog.
> 
> ~Punkin



Ha! I first thought it was cigarettes. Ewww! I much prefer candy corn!
And IC that you just reminded me that candy corn season is right around the corner, that might make the end of summer seem not so bad. Plus, I actually have candy corn earrings (several pair!) I can wear.


----------



## tattooU (Sep 5, 2008)

i totally thought he was covered in wine corks. i guess we know where our minds are! lol


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG I thought they were hot dogs!! LMAO


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 6, 2008)

IC that I'm SO excited to start guitar lessons again!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 6, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> OMG I thought they were hot dogs!! LMAO


I thought they were dog biscuits the first time - biscotti the second. LOL


----------



## mossystate (Sep 6, 2008)

I thought they were ear plugs.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 6, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> IC that when the House advertisement first appeared at the top of the page, I thought he was surrounded by candy corn (just viewed it out of the corner of my eye). LOL! Guess I'm thinking about the Halloween season too much lately...or it could be the cute candy corn earrings in the Avon catalog.
> 
> ~Punkin





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Ha! I first thought it was cigarettes. Ewww! I much prefer candy corn!
> And IC that you just reminded me that candy corn season is right around the corner, that might make the end of summer seem not so bad. Plus, I actually have candy corn earrings (several pair!) I can wear.





tattooU said:


> i totally thought he was covered in wine corks. i guess we know where our minds are! lol





goofy girl said:


> OMG I thought they were hot dogs!! LMAO





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I thought they were dog biscuits the first time - biscotti the second. LOL





mossystate said:


> I thought they were ear plugs.



This just prooves the old theory that you can ask many people to describe a picture and you will get a different response, everytime! LOL!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 7, 2008)

IC that I start school tomorrow and I've gone from wicked excited to scared poopless.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 7, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I start school tomorrow and I've gone from wicked excited to scared poopless.




Take it from an old hand (ok..just 2 weeks in *teehee*)...you'll do GREAT! :kiss2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

IC that I love to read Post Secrets on Sundays!

What a GREAT site!

www.postsecret.blogspot.com


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 7, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> IC that I love to read Post Secrets on Sundays!
> 
> What a GREAT site!
> 
> www.postsecret.blogspot.com



me, too!! For the last two years now, I get up at 6am, go next door and get my coffee and muffin and come back and sit and look at them.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 7, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> me, too!! For the last two years now, I get up at 6am, go next door and get my coffee and muffin and come back and sit and look at them.



Ever since you posted about the site a while ago, I have been checking them out. It is incredible how much those short messages can make a person think. For example, the other nite my husband was late coming home. So I called his cell and he told me he was close by, but had gotten pulled over because he hadn't come to a full stop at the sign. I asked if he got a ticket and he didn't know yet cause the cop hadn't come back to the car. So I said, oh well see you in a few when you get home. Meanwhile I am thinking, well, it does show him as an organ donor on his license, maybe they will just give him a warning. (remember that one?). Well, sure enough, he got a warning. I do not know if that had anything to do with it, but I thought of it because of a PostSecret.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that PostSecret makes me a little sad.





Freestyle Fez said:


> me too, some of them are so





ThikJerseyChik said:


> IC that I love to read Post Secrets on Sundays!
> 
> What a GREAT site!
> 
> www.postsecret.blogspot.com





goofy girl said:


> me, too!! For the last two years now, I get up at 6am, go next door and get my coffee and muffin and come back and sit and look at them.





DumbAssBunny said:


> Ever since you posted about the site a while ago, I have been checking them out. It is incredible how much those short messages can make a person think. For example, the other nite my husband was late coming home. So I called his cell and he told me he was close by, but had gotten pulled over because he hadn't come to a full stop at the sign. I asked if he got a ticket and he didn't know yet cause the cop hadn't come back to the car. So I said, oh well see you in a few when you get home. Meanwhile I am thinking, well, it does show him as an organ donor on his license, maybe they will just give him a warning. (remember that one?). Well, sure enough, he got a warning. I do not know if that had anything to do with it, but I thought of it because of a PostSecret.



IC that while some of the post cards are cute and humorous, the majority of the cards make me sad. Like last week's cards were all suicidal.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 8, 2008)

I have no idea where to post this but I have to get it out there.


My ex came out of the blue today and messaged me on Facebook.

Lots of history, lots of heartbreak.
But I was in love. Big time. And I got my heart broken, big time.

I still love the guy though. Probably always will. 

Chemistry still there? Check.
Humor still there? Check.
Attraction still there? Big Check.


Then he showed up at my work and we're going for coffee. Lots of water under the bridge, lots to talk about. 

Can you all send me good vibes? I have no idea what the hell i'm doing.

Monday much?
:blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 8, 2008)

*tosses a handful of fairy dust on Surly for good luck* 










I will spare you any sweet love quotes.......... :doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 8, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I have no idea where to post this but I have to get it out there.
> 
> 
> My ex came out of the blue today and messaged me on Facebook.
> ...



What you do in this situation is, well, pardon the cliches, but you've got to take this kind of feeling and grab it by the balls and say, you know what, I am going to let myself take a chance.

The situation in this case is the fellow in question. You just take him by the balls and twist slightly and say.

if you ever hurt me again .. 

I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE AND I'VE SEEN WHERE YOU SLEEP AND I SWEAR TO EVERYTHING HOLY THAT YOUR MOTHER WILL CRY WHEN SHE SEES WHAT I'VE DONE TO YOU.

that should set the pace quite nicely.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE AND I'VE SEEN WHERE YOU SLEEP AND I SWEAR TO EVERYTHING HOLY THAT YOUR MOTHER WILL CRY WHEN SHE SEES WHAT I'VE DONE TO YOU.



Nice Tommy Boy quote 


IC that my dad is apparently pimping me out- let's go back in time to this afternoon around 2ish.

My dad calls me up and says, "Hey Samantha, what are you doing tonight?"

Me: "Well, nothing, Dad. Probably just studying for next week's test, since this last one pretty much raped me."

Dad: "Well, I have a business partner coming in from Italy. Will you entertain his 20-something yr old son for a while?"

Me: "Hmmm... well, I dunno, Dad. I'm just so busy doing so many other more interesting things." [/sarcasm]



So I'm gonna go take a young Italian guy around downtown for a while. What. The. Hell.
**please be hot please be hot please be hot!!**
lol


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 9, 2008)

IC that I think I got a little too excited earlier today when I learned that Summer Glau is in the Terminator TV show.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 9, 2008)

So, we (the ex and I that I mentioned 'up there') spent most of last night together hanging out and it felt like old times. I haven't laughed that hard in forever. But his problems are numerous and things I can't help him with or really need in my life.

I love him, always will. But he's a train wreck.

Then I got an email from his current ex this morning warning me about his present condition and i'm not surprised at all. Normally i'd be all wtf about an ex emailing me but she was heartfelt and I SO appreciated her candor.

So yeah, i'm glad I know the real deal as he's glossing over a lot of things. I don't mind hanging out with him, but knowing truths makes it so much easier for me to think smart.



Thanks for all your great posts!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 9, 2008)

My wife came to an epiphany last Friday that the type A freaks she worked for over the past 2 years, who worked her hard enough to nearly split us up (70-80 hrs a week as a salaried part-time employee), really do only care about her work output and not her as a person. In the job she has loved more than any other employment in her life, she came this close to walking out. She still may this week.

They said her personal life is irrelevant, her children are irrelevant and if she wants to focus on the business, she needs to play her A-game. All this from a Christian and minority-owned business that treats it's employees like "family".

I was decent enough not to say "I told you so," but it didn't make seeing her cry any less painful. It made me want to take out a full-page news ad telling everyone what a bunch of hypocritical bastards they are. I don't know what bothers me more, that she spent 2 years ignoring my warnings or that I let it go on so long without helping her look for other job opportunities. I'm just glad she finally saw through the veil.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 9, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> My wife came to an epiphany last Friday that the type A freaks she worked for over the past 2 years, who worked her hard enough to nearly split us up (70-80 hrs a week as a salaried part-time employee), really do only care about her work output and not her as a person. In the job she has loved more than any other employment in her life, she came this close to walking out. She still may this week.
> 
> They said her personal life is irrelevant, her children are irrelevant and if she wants to focus on the business, she needs to play her A-game. All this from a Christian and minority-owned business that treats it's employees like "family".
> 
> I was decent enough not to say "I told you so," but it didn't make seeing her cry any less painful. It made me want to take out a full-page news ad telling everyone what a bunch of hypocritical bastards they are. I don't know what bothers me more, that she spent 2 years ignoring my warnings or that I let it go on so long without helping her look for other job opportunities. I'm just glad she finally saw through the veil.




I hope everything works out for you guys! 

I know how hard it is to work on a relationship only to bang your head against the wall over and over.

When you/they finally see the light and realize how much time was wasted it doesn't make it any less painful, that's for sure.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 9, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> My wife came to an epiphany last Friday that the type A freaks she worked for over the past 2 years, who worked her hard enough to nearly split us up (70-80 hrs a week as a salaried part-time employee), really do only care about her work output and not her as a person. In the job she has loved more than any other employment in her life, she came this close to walking out. She still may this week.
> 
> They said her personal life is irrelevant, her children are irrelevant and if she wants to focus on the business, she needs to play her A-game. All this from a Christian and minority-owned business that treats it's employees like "family".
> 
> I was decent enough not to say "I told you so," but it didn't make seeing her cry any less painful. It made me want to take out a full-page news ad telling everyone what a bunch of hypocritical bastards they are. I don't know what bothers me more, that she spent 2 years ignoring my warnings or that I let it go on so long without helping her look for other job opportunities. I'm just glad she finally saw through the veil.



Well, try to think of it this way Admiral. If she wasn't able to hope for and see the best in people in spite of themselves she probably wouldn't be with you now, would she?


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 9, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> ...
> 
> They said her personal life is irrelevant, her children are irrelevant and if she wants to focus on the business, she needs to play her A-game. All this from a Christian and minority-owned business that treats it's employees like "family".
> 
> ...



I'd lay down money that they also expect her to work on Sundays...


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 9, 2008)

I confess this whole potential moving thing has me in knots...and wife's whole hot cold hot cold hot cold hot cold hot cold hot cold approach to it isn't helping. :blink:


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 9, 2008)

I confess that the thought of kissing my boyfriend doesn't do a thing for me anymore and that makes me sad.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 10, 2008)

I hate that I can't get rid of this headache.

It's driving me nuts.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I confess I'm having one of those days where I'm dragging myself through the motions. I just want to throw a big tantrum and scream, "I don't wanna!" and go to bed. Nothing's really _wrong_, though, just not feeling very puppies and sunshine today.

Kind of day where if I was a kid I'd wish for a snow day (shit it's September) or if I was in college I'd just not go to class (I was a slacker who also worked full-time). 

Being an adult is for the BIRDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 10, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'd lay down money that they also expect her to work on Sundays...


Well, they also work on Sundays. When she's on call she does work sunday, but then we don't go to church, either. She sometimes goes in for a few hours on sunday afternoons to catch up on some stuff.

I don't know if many Christians adhere to the orthodox Jewish tradition about no work on Sundays. It's actually a bit inaccurate, since I've seen Jewish women working on sunday morning/afternoons; it's fridays after sundown when the work stops, and most of the women work up to that point preparing for Shabbas. The boss I had who was orthodox turned off the power on Friday nights and they read by lamp oil and sunlight the whole weekend. Weird stuff.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 10, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Well, they also work on Sundays. When she's on call she does work sunday, but then we don't go to church, either. She sometimes goes in for a few hours on sunday afternoons to catch up on some stuff.
> 
> I don't know if many Christians adhere to the orthodox Jewish tradition about no work on Sundays. It's actually a bit inaccurate, since I've seen Jewish women working on sunday morning/afternoons; it's fridays after sundown when the work stops, and most of the women work up to that point preparing for Shabbas. The boss I had who was orthodox turned off the power on Friday nights and they read by lamp oil and sunlight the whole weekend. Weird stuff.



When I was in Israel last month, you couldn't really do anything from about 2 PMish Friday till after dinner Saturday night. They have 5 1/2 day work weeks there: Sunday - early Friday. It took a little bit of getting used to, but it was totally great. We had super busy weeks so we definitely looked forward to just chilling on Shabbat. 

Oh, and you do NOT want to step foot into a grocery store/market at all on Friday afternoons. There's a million people buying their food for the weekend.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 12, 2008)

IC I have been completely unable to go to bed on time the last two nights. I don't know what it is - I'm restless...waiting...searching...for something. Unsatisfied, frustrated, mad - though I don't know what or why or how...

I'm so tired I'm nodding off on the couch at 7:30 - but when I get up, I start feeling this way again, I get my second wind, and here we go again. I have to be up in 5 1/2 hours - I'm exhausted - and I still don't want to go to bed...yet.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2008)

IC that I called out of work today..just to sit around and do nothing.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

IC that I so wanted to sleep IN this morning...and have been up since 7! UGH!


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 12, 2008)

I confess that, at first, I HATED sharing my bed with my friend NoNo, but, now that she's leaving, I'm gonna miss having her bony butt keeping me warm.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 12, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I called out of work today..just to sit around and do nothing.



That's better than just having the day off!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 12, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IC I have been completely unable to go to bed on time the last two nights. I don't know what it is - I'm restless...waiting...searching...for something. Unsatisfied, frustrated, mad - though I don't know what or why or how...
> 
> I'm so tired I'm nodding off on the couch at 7:30 - but when I get up, I start feeling this way again, I get my second wind, and here we go again. I have to be up in 5 1/2 hours - I'm exhausted - and I still don't want to go to bed...yet.



BigBeautifulMe - you may want to try taking Melatonin and Valerian Root to help re-set your body clock. SleepMD is also helpful. I'm sure you've read all the helpful hints from the board insomniacs (I'm one - I blame it on hormones). Hope this helps you because I know how frustrating it is to try to work on too little sleep. Also, if these over-the-counter pills don't help and this problem persists - you might want to check with your doctor.

~Punkin


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> That's better than just having the day off!



OMG it's the best! I'm trying not to think about the 'tude I'm going to get from my boss when I go in on Monday..not to mention the pile of work I'll have lol


----------



## Tina (Sep 12, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Then I got an email from his current ex this morning warning me about his present condition and i'm not surprised at all. Normally i'd be all wtf about an ex emailing me but she was heartfelt and I SO appreciated her candor.


Kudos to you, Tina, for recognizing that not every ex is just trying to be snotty or cause trouble. Sometimes there is actual concern and caring in the relating of something cautionary. Glad you had fun and connected, but it also sounds very 'you' for you to look at the big picture and not let yourself get too drawn in. This is a good thing. 


Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I was decent enough not to say "I told you so," but it didn't make seeing her cry any less painful. It made me want to take out a full-page news ad telling everyone what a bunch of hypocritical bastards they are. I don't know what bothers me more, that she spent 2 years ignoring my warnings or that I let it go on so long without helping her look for other job opportunities. I'm just glad she finally saw through the veil.


Sheesh. Sounds like she needs to remind these faux Christians that Jesus threw the moneychangers out of the temple, and then send their spouses and children her sympathies before walking out.


Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I don't know if many Christians adhere to the orthodox Jewish tradition about no work on Sundays. It's actually a bit inaccurate, since I've seen Jewish women working on sunday morning/afternoons; it's fridays after sundown when the work stops, and most of the women work up to that point preparing for Shabbas. The boss I had who was orthodox turned off the power on Friday nights and they read by lamp oil and sunlight the whole weekend. Weird stuff.


My husband was telling me about how when he was on the bus a couple of years ago, on his way home from work, a Hassidic (sp?) guy asked him if he would come in to his apartment and turn on his air conditioning for him, as it was summertime and hot, and it was at some time when he wasn't allowed to touch anything electrical? Montreral has a lot of Hassidim. Must be fun in the traditional dress, in summer, when you can't touch your air conditioning. :blink:


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2008)

Tina said:


> Kudos to you, Tina, for recognizing that not every ex is just trying to be snotty or cause trouble. Sometimes there is actual concern and caring in the relating of something cautionary. Glad you had fun and connected, but it also sounds very 'you' for you to look at the big picture and not let yourself get too drawn in. This is a good thing.
> 
> Sheesh. Sounds like she needs to remind these faux Christians that Jesus threw the moneychangers out of the temple, and then send their spouses and children her sympathies before walking out.
> 
> My husband was telling me about how when he was on the bus a couple of years ago, on his way home from work, a Hassidic (sp?) guy asked him if he would come in to his apartment and turn on his air conditioning for him, as it was summertime and hot, and it was at some time when he wasn't allowed to touch anything electrical? Montreral has a lot of Hassidim. Must be fun in the traditional dress, in summer, when you can't touch your air conditioning. :blink:



ok..inquiring minds want to know(or at least one does)..did he go turn on his a/c for him??


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry for all the posts, this is what I do with my days off lol..BUT ok, IC this is sad. I live across the street from a funeral home and there is a funeral today. I was looking out my window and saw a ambulance bringing someone out of the funeral home on a stretcher. How sad.


----------



## Tina (Sep 12, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> ok..inquiring minds want to know(or at least one does)..did he go turn on his a/c for him??


Yes, he did. That's my sweetheart of a husband. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 12, 2008)

IC I just got the baby down and that means I have a hour or 2 to do what I want!!!!!!!!! I am so excited that I can't decide if I should read or listen to some music or pleasure myself some other way  I will probably end up wasting my free time trying to decide what to do!





Man, I sound selfish!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 12, 2008)

Beckoo said:


> IC I just got the baby down and that means I have a hour or 2 to do what I want!!!!!!!!! I am so excited that I can't decide if I should read or listen to some music or pleasure myself some other way  I will probably end up wasting my free time trying to decide what to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IC I only looked at the avatar and didn't notice the name before reading this post. Threw me for a loop for a minute reading about our own Jack Skellington posting about getting "the baby down". For a split second I thought I had missed something elsewhere on the board....:doh:


But yes..enjoy those quiet times when the wee ones are sleeping...those were so great for me.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 12, 2008)

Tina said:


> Kudos to you, Tina, for recognizing that not every ex is just trying to be snotty or cause trouble. Sometimes there is actual concern and caring in the relating of something cautionary. Glad you had fun and connected, but it also sounds very 'you' for you to look at the big picture and not let yourself get too drawn in. This is a good thing.



Thanks, girlie. It's been an interesting week to say the least. But it feels like a test and i'm going to pass this time.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 12, 2008)

Just saw a reporter on tv talking on the phone to some woman on Galveston Island. She is a bartender at some establishment. She is standing there with maybe 25 customers, wind and rain pelting them. She was told that if they decide to stay, they will meet certain death. She said " well, I hope to god that is not true "...as some yahoo takes a swig from a bottle. I confess I don't care much if they are washed away.


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 12, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Just saw a reporter on tv talking on the phone to some woman on Galveston Island. She is a bartender at some establishment. She is standing there with maybe 25 customers, wind and rain pelting them. She was told that if they decide to stay, they will meet certain death. She said " well, I hope to god that is not true "...as some yahoo takes a swig from a bottle. I confess I don't care much if they are washed away.



Some people just love to do stuff the hard way


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 12, 2008)

For those of you who pray, or whatever you do....my older brother lives in Galveston Bay, TX, which is currently in the direct path of Ike. He lives 7 miles from the water, and has opted to stay. This storm is scary...we're already getting rain from it up here in Little Rock. 

I know we have others here from that area...I'm sending up good thoughts that they'll all get safely through it.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> For those of you who pray, or whatever you do....my older brother lives in Galveston Bay, TX, which is currently in the direct path of Ike. He lives 7 miles from the water, and has opted to stay. This storm is scary...we're already getting rain from it up here in Little Rock.
> 
> I know we have others here from that area...I'm sending up good thoughts that they'll all get safely through it.



Sending my good thoughts and prayers out.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 12, 2008)

IC that whenever there's a natural disaster, I want to open up my house and take everyone in... even though it isn't my house. 

But if anyone on the TX coast needs anything, I'm in San Antonio. Just drop me a line.

JoyJoy- hopefully your brother is well-stocked and fully secure!! I'll be praying.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 12, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> For those of you who pray, or whatever you do....my older brother lives in Galveston Bay, TX, which is currently in the direct path of Ike. He lives 7 miles from the water, and has opted to stay. This storm is scary...we're already getting rain from it up here in Little Rock.
> 
> I know we have others here from that area...I'm sending up good thoughts that they'll all get safely through it.



Sending my good thoughts to keep your brother safe, Joy! To our Dimmers there too. Warmth and safety to all of them.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Sep 12, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Sending my good thoughts to keep your brother safe, Joy! To our Dimmers there too. Warmth and safety to all of them.



Special thoughts also to our own Jen (BBWTexan) and Steve (uh...Steve), who are currently safely evacuated away from the Houston/Galveston area. Hope it's over quick and the property damage is minimal!


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 12, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Special thoughts also to our own Jen (BBWTexan) and Steve (uh...Steve), who are currently safely evacuated away from the Houston/Galveston area. Hope it's over quick and the property damage is minimal!



I was wondering about them, wasn't exactly sure where they were. I'm glad they're safe, definitely hope the new house is in perfect condition when they return!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 12, 2008)

IC that I took immense pleasure today in watching the footage of Geraldo Rivera getting washed away in Galveston.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 12, 2008)

I confess I am way too fat for this bathtub, but I refuse to get out. 

Not to mention I'm not even sure how I got IN...much less how I'm going to get out lol


Ah well. Its relaxing anyway.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 12, 2008)

You're on your laptop in the tub?  Be careful, woman! If you electrocute yourself, I won't be able to live vicariously through you!


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 12, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're on your laptop in the tub?  Be careful, woman! If you electrocute yourself, I won't be able to live vicariously through you!




I'm on my phone lol. And as I just told Beej, I am in no danger of getting it wet, as I take up too much room. 

Worry not.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ That post is useless without pix.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ^^ That post is useless without pix.



That's _my _line.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 13, 2008)

Beat ya to it.  (Besides, it's a common internet line, dork - you don't own all the 'net geekiness in the world. [maybe 90% of it]   )


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 13, 2008)

I C that I am, alas, not aware of all internets tradtions.

-Rusty


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 13, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ^^ That post is useless without pix.





Blackjack said:


> That's _my _line.



Please do not doubt the fact that I took one...lol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 13, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Please do not doubt the fact that I took one...lol.


...and why haven't you posted it yet?!?!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've been watching The Weather Channel's coverage of hurricane Ike for about 30 minutes. I pray that JoyJoy's brother is okay and others that have decided to ride it out. The guy's from TWC are have a tough time of it, one just got knocked off his feet (he's somewhere near Houston). The eye has yet to make landfall and TWC says IKE is still a very strong category2 and just a few MPH from a weak Category 3. The forecaster near Houston says its the first time he's ever seen waves in a parking lot!

I'm far enough in that this hurricane will barely affect us (Abilene may get some rain late Saturday). I do pray that everyone near Ike will be safe, but it appears that widespread damage has already taken place in the Galveston/Houston areas.

~Punkin


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 13, 2008)

IC that I had trouble sleeping and have been awake since 3am. I'm finally ready to go back to bed and sleep...but my alarm is set to go off in 10 minutes


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ...and why haven't you posted it yet?!?!



Or, if it's NSFW, why hasn't it been PMed?


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 13, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ...and why haven't you posted it yet?!?!





Blackjack said:


> Or, if it's NSFW, why hasn't it been PMed?



I didn't say it was a GOOD picture...lol.... I just said I took one.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I didn't say it was a GOOD picture...lol.... I just said I took one.



It doesn't have to be good.

Pervitude does not require exceedingly high-quality goods to be satisfied.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 13, 2008)

Thus spake the expert.  ^^


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 14, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> For those of you who pray, or whatever you do....my older brother lives in Galveston Bay, TX, which is currently in the direct path of Ike. He lives 7 miles from the water, and has opted to stay. This storm is scary...we're already getting rain from it up here in Little Rock.
> 
> I know we have others here from that area...I'm sending up good thoughts that they'll all get safely through it.



We finally heard from my brother tonight. His power is out and cell service is down, but he was able to get a text message through to my sister letting us know that they're all safe. I hope that Jen and Steve and our other Houston area dim people (EyeMInsane is one, for those who chat) have fared as well. A big thank you to all of those who expressed concern and offered prayers.

We're getting the remnants of Ike as I type this. My area hasn't gotten the worst of it...most of it went west and north of Little Rock; but the wind and rain are really cooking right now. It's supposed to be past us by sometime tomorrow morning.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> We finally heard from my brother tonight. His power is out and cell service is down, but he was able to get a text message through to my sister letting us know that they're all safe. I hope that Jen and Steve and our other Houston area dim people (EyeMInsane is one, for those who chat) have fared as well. A big thank you to all of those who expressed concern and offered prayers.
> 
> We're getting the remnants of Ike as I type this. My area hasn't gotten the worst of it...most of it went west and north of Little Rock; but the wind and rain are really cooking right now. It's supposed to be past us by sometime tomorrow morning.



I'm so glad your brother is okay, Joy


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 14, 2008)

IC that whenever Bash time comes around I get a little depressed because it all looks like so much fun and I know that I may never get to go to one because I don't have the money or transportation or the cute clothes. I sometimes feel like the fat girl that's not invited to the party, except it's a fat girl party and I still feel left out.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that whenever Bash time comes around I get a little depressed because it all looks like so much fun and I know that I may never get to go to one because I don't have the money or transportation or the cute clothes. I sometimes feel like the fat girl that's not invited to the party, except it's a fat girl party and I still feel left out.



Before I was married we used to 'pair up' with other single BBWs who were wanting to go to the bashes but couldn't afford a room as 1 person. You would be surprised to see how many others would be willing to share room and traveling expenses...just a thought, you could put it out there and see what the response is.

Chik.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

IC that I think I found a gray hair yesterday...

... then again it was 5 AM, I had JUST gotten home, and my contacts weren't exactly bringing their A game... but I'm too scared to look. 



I also C that I'm soooo glad that JoyJoy's brother is ok because the pictures from Houston and Galveston look like war zones.


ETA: New confession-

IC that I just turned around to grab my cell phone and there was an old pic of my ex under it. It definitely wasn't there an hour ago when I left my room.

Creepy.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 14, 2008)

IC that just when I thought I had evolved past stupid reality shows, I find myself glued to the TV watching _Real World Road Rules: The Island_


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 14, 2008)

IC that I am going to prepare for Tuesday night in the utmost "nerdy" fashion.

IC I am about to start watching Season 3 of House (it's not the latest on DVD, but the latest I own), and plan on finishing it by 8 pm CST Tuesday night.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 14, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> IC that just when I thought I had evolved past stupid reality shows, I find myself glued to the TV watching _Real World Road Rules: The Island_



I already know the winner:


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 16, 2008)

Last Sunday my daughter and I went to the L.A. County Fair, it was a warm day so I wore a tank top shirt. On two separate occasions I encountered people who asked to take a picture of the fat girl tattoo on my arm. The first encounter was with a male who said he liked how crisp the image was and that a male friend of his would probably like a tattoo resembling mine. The second encounter was with a group of three large sized girls and two guys, probably in their early twenties. One of the girls liked seeing a tattoo that had a figure which resembled hers; the other said that seeing it made her feel good about herself.


IC... Maybe there is hope that fat acceptance will someday be accepted by the general population.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 16, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Last Sunday my daughter and I went to the L.A. County Fair, it was a warm day so I wore a tank top shirt. On two separate occasions I encountered people who asked to take a picture of the fat girl tattoo on my arm. The first encounter was with a male who said he liked how crisp the image was and that a male friend of his would like a tattoo like that. The second encounter was with a group of three large sized girls and two guys, probably in their early twenties. One of the girls liked seeing a tattoo that had a figure which resembled hers; the other said that seeing it made her feel good about herself.
> 
> 
> IC... Maybe there is hope that fat acceptance will someday be accepted by the general population.





That's SO cool, Stan!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 16, 2008)

Nothing like liars who never quite learn how to tell the whole story. Gotta love 'em. Well, somebody other than moi.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 16, 2008)

IC I totally thought House was on NOW... not the last hour...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 16, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Last Sunday my daughter and I went to the L.A. County Fair, it was a warm day so I wore a tank top shirt. On two separate occasions I encountered people who asked to take a picture of the fat girl tattoo on my arm. The first encounter was with a male who said he liked how crisp the image was and that a male friend of his would probably like a tattoo resembling mine. The second encounter was with a group of three large sized girls and two guys, probably in their early twenties. One of the girls liked seeing a tattoo that had a figure which resembled hers; the other said that seeing it made her feel good about herself.
> 
> 
> IC... Maybe there is hope that fat acceptance will someday be accepted by the general population.



O.M.G. Alan Alda with a fat girl tattoo.... it doesn't get much hotter than that for me, just sayin! :kiss2:


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 17, 2008)

IC that I've been having a strange urge all day to watch the Lord of the Rings movies.

Since I have Thursday off, I might just do something about that.


----------



## ekmanifest (Sep 17, 2008)

IC that I am very irritated that my son started watching something and clicked for the DVR not the record the House premiere. WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 17, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> IC that I am very irritated that my son started watching something and clicked for the DVR not the record the House premiere. WTF!!!!!!!



You should be able to watch it online tomorrow on FOX.com. No need to worry!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 17, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> You should be able to watch it online tomorrow on FOX.com. No need to worry!



Thankyouthankyouthankyou for sharing that bit of info. I felt I was destined to not see it.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

*IC that I am interviewing at UPS as a package handler for almost minimum wage, I have been unemployeed since May by choice and although I ran my own company for over 25 years, I can't find a job of my worthiness  so WTF...they pay benefits and it's only part time and it will at least pay for gas or something..and I will get out of the house and be a minimal functioning part of society...........*


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

IC I also have an interview today! I'm interviewing with one of the hospitals I want to work at... not necessarily with the floor I want, but whatev. It's a foot in the door. 

I also C that since I'm interviewing right after school, I'm gettin' all gussied up before class. I hope one of my guy friends notice... :blush:


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 17, 2008)

IC that whenever I listen to Type O Negative
I kinda wish my boyfriend would let us have a girlfriend.

SO when I sing along to My Girlfriend's Girlfriend it would not be a lie.

----
also IC that I am glad fall is on the way, Halloween is the best ever.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 17, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> also IC that I am glad fall is on the way...



Autumn being the time when we all find beauty in death.

(That strangely T.S.Eliot-ish sentiment brought to you by being up way too late last night)

I'm not that fond of it. I don't dig the cold so much.

ETA: I do so love Halloween, though.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Autumn being the time when we all find beauty in death.
> 
> (That strangely T.S.Eliot-ish sentiment brought to you by being up way too late last night)
> 
> ...




Halloween is my all time favorite holiday. The closer I get the more excited and flustered I get. Now if only I could find some kind of plans for something to do!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 17, 2008)

I also love Halloween. Oh and autumn, tis' my favorite season. Hoodie weather is fantastic.

oh and IC that I am totally ebaying "swords" I really need to stop playing Morrowind.

Oh man, this is a sweet deal. 2 for the price of one. Anyone want like the other one so we can like form a pact or something and swear an oath and smote those who won't get off my lawn?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 17, 2008)

Another Autumn fan here. I love Autumn in Texas because the temperture begins to get reasonable. We usually have warm, sunny days all the way through to Thanksgiving. It is rare that we get any cold, cold days until January.

~Punkin


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2008)

I confess I hate autumn, and it always makes me feel like a big party-pooper. Though I DO perk up at the thought of walking through leaves and cider mills. IT'S THE COLD MONSTER.

Further related confession, I could really, really use a good hug and someone that gives a damn somewhere in my zip code.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Further related confession, I could really, really use a good hug and someone that gives a damn somewhere in my zip code.



*virtual hugzzzzzzzzzzzz to (((AFG))))) *


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 17, 2008)

Autumn has always been my favorite. Particularly October...I know I've said this all before lol..but I love the color, the tastes, the way the air feels and October just smells so good. It's my favorite smell in the world :blush:


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 17, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I hate autumn, and it always makes me feel like a big party-pooper. Though I DO perk up at the thought of walking through leaves and cider mills. IT'S THE COLD MONSTER.
> 
> Further related confession, I could really, really use a good hug and someone that gives a damn somewhere in my zip code.



Big HUGS lady! I give a damn..but not near your zip code! (you have my number though!)


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 17, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Autumn has always been my favorite. Particularly October...I know I've said this all before lol..but I love the color, the tastes, the way the air feels and October just smells so good. It's my favorite smell in the world :blush:



me too...I love everything about it


----------



## supersoup (Sep 17, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I hate autumn, and it always makes me feel like a big party-pooper. Though I DO perk up at the thought of walking through leaves and cider mills. IT'S THE COLD MONSTER.
> 
> Further related confession, I could really, really use a good hug and someone that gives a damn somewhere in my zip code.



i can steal my mom's car and come do some soft shoe if you'd like boo.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *virtual hugzzzzzzzzzzzz to (((AFG))))) *





goofy girl said:


> Big HUGS lady! I give a damn..but not near your zip code! (you have my number though!)



Thanks for le virtual hugs, ladies. They warm a teeny portion of my heart that is not currently embittered by all the great people I know all over the country that don't live where I do.



supersoup said:


> i can steal my mom's car and come do some soft shoe if you'd like boo.



I'd be both annoyed and so very happy if that happened. I wouldn't know what to do: do I push Soup to the ground or do I go in for the hug?


----------



## supersoup (Sep 17, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'd be both annoyed and so very happy if that happened. I wouldn't know what to do: do I push Soup to the ground or do I go in for the hug?


ANNOYED??

by my amazing soft shoe-ing?

turd.

i'd still hug you. even after i picked all the twigs out of my hair...

:happy:

ilu miss t.


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay so proof of another reason to like fall-

It is cold enough to kill the wasps.

I was outside after I posted this and I heard a slight buzzing. Then heard a strange like popping sound with a soft thud.

wasp -1, Amatrix +1

Now I just have to swept them off my porch.

<3
one who HATES bees/wasps
Amatrix


----------



## Carrie (Sep 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I also love Halloween. Oh and autumn, tis' my favorite season. Hoodie weather is fantastic.
> 
> oh and IC that I am totally ebaying "swords" I really need to stop playing Morrowind.
> 
> Oh man, this is a sweet deal. 2 for the price of one. Anyone want like the other one so we can like form a pact or something and swear an oath and smote those who won't get off my lawn?


This reminds me, I've always had this odd little amusing thought about two people getting all mad at each other and challenging each other to a battle by scimitar, and then one of them gets confused and brings his sitar to the battle instead. 






...aaaanyway. Carry on.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 17, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> O.M.G. Alan Alda with a fat girl tattoo.... it doesn't get much hotter than that for me, just sayin! :kiss2:



IC... I couldn't resist.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

IC that my interview went swimmingly. 

IC that I broke up with a guy via text message. I'm a bitch. I know. Whatev. I'm not good at face-to-face confrontation. He'll get over it.

IC that I'm glad this week is half over.

IC that it's nap time. LOL


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

IC my post was listed twice... so this is just to take up space now.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 17, 2008)

IC that I just saw the best and worst tattoo. 
I'm on lunch, in the break room laughing at the picture of *Doom and Jus* and I look up to see the guy across the table lifting up his shirt. 

Right above the line of his jeans,just below what I assume would his treasure trail, there is a tattoo that is 2 shamrocks with *lucky you* written between.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 17, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> ...
> Right above the line of his jeans,just below what I assume would his treasure trail, there is a tattoo that is 2 shamrocks with *lucky you* written between.



The thought of that tattoo has probably been forever stained in my memory... and I didn't even see it in person. 


That term "treasure trail" cracks me up BTW... I've never heard that before...


----------



## Shosh (Sep 17, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> When I was in Israel last month, you couldn't really do anything from about 2 PMish Friday till after dinner Saturday night. They have 5 1/2 day work weeks there: Sunday - early Friday. It took a little bit of getting used to, but it was totally great. We had super busy weeks so we definitely looked forward to just chilling on Shabbat.
> 
> Oh, and you do NOT want to step foot into a grocery store/market at all on Friday afternoons. There's a million people buying their food for the weekend.



Actually shabbos is wonderful. It is like an island in time, in that one can just stop and relax and put the troubles of the week out of their minds.
I love the ritual of gathering around the table with family and friends, the lighting of the candles, zmirot, everything really.
I do love all of these wonderful moments.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 17, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I broke up with a guy via text message. I'm a bitch. I know. Whatev.



That's nothing. My friend got dumped via an away message.

"blah blah blah *song lyrics and girly stuff*



P.S. If this is Griffin we're through"

Paraphrased, of course... except the last line, which is a direct quote.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 17, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> That term "treasure trail" cracks me up BTW... I've never heard that before...



I heard it way back in the mid 80s by some guy I went out with....except he called it "candy trail" 
Oh how I thought him so clever 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC that I am interviewing at UPS as a package handler for almost minimum wage, I have been unemployeed since May by choice and although I ran my own company for over 25 years, I can't find a job of my worthiness  so WTF...they pay benefits and it's only part time and it will at least pay for gas or something..and I will get out of the house and be a minimal functioning part of society...........*



I have heard of people around here getting on at UPS through the temp services- very low pay/no benefits- but it's supposed to be something to get your foot in the door and be hired into UPS themselves eventually....if they like you


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 17, 2008)

I've always heard "happy trail." I like that one, too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

I cinfess that I tried to find the part number of my knee in order to order a replacement knee.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> That's nothing. My friend got dumped via an away message.
> 
> "blah blah blah *song lyrics and girly stuff*
> 
> ...



Sweet. Now I don't feel so bad... or so teenager-ish. LOL


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 18, 2008)

I confess that working from home allows me to hang out all day in my pjs and watch lots of movies while I "work".


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> IC that I just saw the best and worst tattoo.
> I'm on lunch, in the break room laughing at the picture of *Doom and Jus* and I look up to see the guy across the table lifting up his shirt.
> 
> Right above the line of his jeans,just below what I assume would his treasure trail, there is a tattoo that is 2 shamrocks with *lucky you*
> ...


*
THAT is TFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG........no ego there...yikes :doh:

IC that my latest addiction is *THE DOG WHISPERER* he makes it all so simple....but I don't own a dog, and am trying to condition my MAINE COON CAT into lying on my lap..he HATES to be held...which is senseless...he would let me PET HIM 24 hours a day...but held? NOPE not him *


----------



## Suze (Sep 18, 2008)

ic that the guy hosting "pimp my ride UK" is the most annoying tv host ever.

his awkwardly attempts on being ghetto is just ridonkolous.. especially since he is --->white.

xzibit is 100 000 times cooler. seriously.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 18, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I hate autumn, and it always makes me feel like a big party-pooper. Though I DO perk up at the thought of walking through leaves and cider mills. IT'S THE COLD MONSTER.
> 
> Further related confession, I could really, really use a good hug and someone that gives a damn somewhere in my zip code.



I absolutely love this time of year...early fall...when things are a bit cooler, but still green. On the other hand, when the leaves start to turn, so do my feelings...the turning leaves are a sign of the coming season that I HATE.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> THAT is TFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG........no ego there...yikes :doh:
> 
> IC that my latest addiction is *THE DOG WHISPERER* he makes it all so simple....but I don't own a dog, and am trying to condition my MAINE COON CAT into lying on my lap..he HATES to be held...which is senseless...he would let me PET HIM 24 hours a day...but held? NOPE not him *



Oh my god - our cats are EXACTLY like that! If you figure out how to do it, let me know, will you?!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh my god - our cats are EXACTLY like that! If you figure out how to do it, let me know, will you?!



Yep me three, I have two cats who both love to be petted but don't like being held at all. I've had other cats who loved to be held so this makes me so sad not to be able to hold these two kitties. We need a Cat Whisperer!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 19, 2008)

IC the thought of a cat whisperer makes me giggle. Especially since the cats would look at him/her and visibly laugh on camera.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd gladly infuse your cats with some of my cat's clinginess if it meant he'd back off a little. 

Seriously, Rocco, baby...there's a difference between wanting to cuddle and constantly needing to touch me or be in my face - when I'm eating, when I'm sleeping, when I'm on the computer, when I'm cooking...even when I'm on the toilet. :doh: I love you dearly, but I think it's time for therapy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 20, 2008)

IC that I woke up kind of sad this morning.

I had been dreaming that I was meeting my adorable FA boyfriend at his hotel on the beach, where he was staying on business. He'd had to stay at a kind of cheaper motel the first night, but the second night, when I met him there, we were staying at a very nice hotel. I met him there, and he bought me chocolate in the gift shop, and then we headed upstairs for some balcony-door-open, waves-crashing-against-the-shore nookie.  

When I woke up and realized it wasn't true...and morever, that I couldn't even remember what my dream FA looked like...I was very, very sad. lol.

If you're an FA who either had a similar dream last night, or who plans to be staying at a hotel on the beach soon, PM me, k?  lol!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 20, 2008)

IC that every time I see the thread titled 'shitty shitty week' I keep reading it as if it's sung to the song 'Starry Starry Night' that Don McLean sings about Van Gogh. I'm silly like that.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 20, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that every time I see the thread titled 'shitty shitty week' I keep reading it as if it's sung to the song 'Starry Starry Night' that Don McLean sings about Van Gogh. I'm silly like that.





*sings.........This world was never meant for one as shitty as youuuuuu...*


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2008)

How about a shitty, shitty medley of all the great shitty hits of the '70s and '80s?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 21, 2008)

Why, that sounds craptastic!


----------



## Carrie (Sep 21, 2008)

Skyrockets in flight!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 21, 2008)

I confess I am workin up an appetite.


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2008)

Let's get down tonight!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 21, 2008)

Do the mossy!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 21, 2008)

My right index finger is going crazy!


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 21, 2008)

Someone left my cake out in the rain.

-Rusty


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 21, 2008)

mossy, dear...you've been so kind to me lately, I have a gift for you. 

It's here, at 1:52, although if you prefer 2:19, I'm sure it could be arranged.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 21, 2008)

I just want one of those large jello molds they are playing behind.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2008)

Raccoon in water! :doh::bounce:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Have I told you lately that I love you? :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Sep 21, 2008)

I was reading the Buddhist thread, and while this does not exaaactly have anything to do with that, I was thinking how calming it is for me to watch a lawn being watered. Now, not a sprinkler system, and not one of those fan sprinklers. No, has to be one of those spitting sprinklers that does the machine gun return. I used to sit for a few hours on a summer evening, watching that. It is one of the most peaceful things for me to watch. I would think about how satisfied each blade of grass was, as the droplets of water found them. That, coupled with the warmth= bliss. I truly am able to find beauty and peace in the most interesting and simplest of places. I need a good bit of lawn.


----------



## Tina (Sep 21, 2008)

Here ya go...


----------



## mossystate (Sep 21, 2008)

smartass



I mean...great new jewelry design, Tina.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

IC that I am ulta-unmotivated to study for my exam that I have tomorrow.


I also C that I've been really tired lately, despite getting ungodly amounts of sleep.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 21, 2008)

IC that I do love me some Jean-Luc Godard.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

IC that sometimes I wish ALL my kids were grown and GONE!!!!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I do love me some Jean-Luc Godard.



I confess I'd like to have a Jean-Luc Godard marathon with Blackjack


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 21, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I confess I'd like to have a Jean-Luc Godard marathon with Blackjack



Admittedly, I've only seen two of his films (_Le Samourai_ and _Pierrot le Fou_, the latter of which I finished watching minutes before my previous post in this thread), but just from those I can tell that I'm a fan, and I plan on seeing more of his work.


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 21, 2008)

I confess Ive fallen for a guy wearing suspenders.

:smitten:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Admittedly, I've only seen two of his films (_Le Samourai_ and _Pierrot le Fou_, the latter of which I finished watching minutes before my previous post in this thread), but just from those I can tell that I'm a fan, and I plan on seeing more of his work.



Watch _Un Femme Est Un Femme_ next. Crazy, weird, messes with your senses...and bloody brilliant!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Admittedly, I've only seen two of his films (_Le Samourai_ and _Pierrot le Fou_, the latter of which I finished watching minutes before my previous post in this thread), but just from those I can tell that I'm a fan, and I plan on seeing more of his work.



He's got a lot of good ones. _Alphaville_ changed my life (but admittedly I was impressionable and totally into surrealism when I saw it.) _A bout de Souffle_ (aka _Breathless_), _Masculin Feminin_, and _Weekend_ are some of his best.

By the late '60s (those were all before that) he began a long period of trying the patience of the viewer - hardly any plot, ever.  There's one which if memory serves, just consists of people in a traffic jam. Fun, tho. I'd see anything he directs.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> There's one which if memory serves, just consists of people in a traffic jam. Fun, tho. I'd see anything he directs.



Yep, that one is _Weekend_.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I confess Ive fallen for a guy wearing suspenders.
> 
> :smitten:



Was he wearing anything else with them?


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 23, 2008)

IC I love this stuff, especially the headwear. 







And all of these:
http://www.spoonman.com/nbr413c.htm
http://www.spoonman.com/nbr413e.htm
http://www.spoonman.com/nbr408b.htm
http://www.spoonman.com/nbr514c.htm
http://www.spoonman.com/nbr512.htm


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 23, 2008)

I must finally be _completely _out of touch with the times, because the 'blow' thread makes me



.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2008)

IC that this guy, Aaron, that I'm "talking to" told me he's cousins with Matthew McConaughey... and then went on to add that their grandparents prefer Aaron over Matt.


 yeah, right.
but if that were true, it would be totally awesome.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 23, 2008)

1. The ads for eHarmony turn me into a snarling misanthrope.

2. My fav Godard's _Masculin Femnin_.

3. Being the fattest one in the room/at the event is very mixed phenom. Can be. Sometimes fun, sometimes hot, sometimes a huge fucking pain (usually for my ass).


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 23, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that this guy, Aaron, that I'm "talking to" told me he's cousins with Matthew McConaughey... and then went on to add that their grandparents prefer Aaron over Matt.
> 
> 
> yeah, right.
> but if that were true, it would be totally awesome.



So, does this Aaron resemble Matthew McConaughey in any way? If so, you go girl!!! LOL!


----------



## supersoup (Sep 24, 2008)

http://theinternetisterrible.com/670/sprinkler-rainbow-conspiracy/

just...wow.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 24, 2008)

I heard today that there's a remake in the works of _Rashômon_.

If true, IC that I may in fact break the law to sabotage their efforts. I just watched the original, and it is... wow. Really, just wow. The impact was just as much now as it was when I first watched it years ago.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 24, 2008)

I confess I like the TV series Murder She Wrote. I really do. I feel better now.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> So, does this Aaron resemble Matthew McConaughey in any way? If so, you go girl!!! LOL!



 I wish. But he's totally adorable and not my usual type (sweet little nerds... lol). He's all Texas country boy... accent, truck, and all.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I wish. But he's totally adorable and not my usual type (sweet little nerds... lol). He's all Texas country boy... accent, truck, and all.



damn sounds Sweet and HOT!!! Did you see the post I put up for you of MR FULL BLOOD?


----------



## Shala (Sep 24, 2008)

I confess that this past weekend I got drunk on green apple smirnoff in a cheesy strip club where I put dollar bills in all kinds of g-strings. Good times.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 24, 2008)

IC that I've been eating way too much lately...I just feel like im starving all the time lately for some reason... bleh


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 24, 2008)

IC I keep watching MSNBC and find myself shouting for housing prices to fall more.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> damn sounds Sweet and HOT!!! Did you see the post I put up for you of MR FULL BLOOD?



In the hot boy thread? Yep. :wubu: Made my day. LOL


IC that instead of taking nap like I WANT to, I'm being semi-productive and doing some laundry.

I can always sleep while it's running. LOL


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 24, 2008)

IC that I just received notification that my costume for the Jersey bash has shipped. So excited!!!!!!! I hope it fits.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 25, 2008)

I need to bake Santaclear some cookies. He pinned a yellow Sheriff's badge on me.:happy::bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 25, 2008)

YAY! Congrats.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

Woohoo! Mossy's got a gold star. Congrats!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 26, 2008)

Men treat me poorly.











and for some reason, I let them...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

two confessions

IC I usually check my REP first thing every morning on DIMS

IC I have thought about a married friend that I spend a lot of time with as he continues to put on weight....and his marriage sucks..so they are having their 4th kid....


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I need to bake Santaclear some cookies. He pinned a yellow Sheriff's badge on me.:happy::bow:


*

DAMN!!!!!!!!! you go girl*


----------



## Suze (Sep 27, 2008)

ic i am so embarrassed I've had Thom Yorke's name misspelled in my sig for probably a week now.

that's like swearing in church. 


i suck.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

I confess that I'll be going on vacation tomorrow morning. :bounce:
I'll be back on 10/12...

Seeya!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 27, 2008)

I confess I've been feeling very lonely for a few weeks now. My life has not been easy lately, and I've really felt like the universe was unhappy with me.

Finally, it decided to grant me a temporary reprieve - I've heard from three old friends of mine that I haven't heard from in years this week. Crazy. But obviously meant to prove to me that yes, I am loved. So, thank you, universe. I really needed that.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I'll be going on vacation tomorrow morning. :bounce:
> I'll be back on 10/12...
> 
> Seeya!



Have a fabulous time Wolfie!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 27, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I've been feeling very lonely for a few weeks now. My life has not been easy lately, and I've really felt like the universe was unhappy with me.
> 
> Finally, it decided to grant me a temporary reprieve - I've heard from three old friends of mine that I haven't heard from in years this week. Crazy. But obviously meant to prove to me that yes, I am loved. So, thank you, universe. I really needed that.



And don't forget your Dims friends love you too! But I am glad to know that you got a reprieve. Cause dang it, the universe needs to start spinning more positive your way!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 27, 2008)

IC that I do _so _love ice cream.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 27, 2008)

I went to the store and I had to keep myself from going down the ice cream aisle. See, I can finish a half-gallon in less than two days. I hate coffee, but I love mocha almond fudge ice cream...:smitten:...oh..and..about 20 other flavors.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 27, 2008)

BOOMER SOONER!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I do _so _love ice cream.





mossystate said:


> I went to the store and I had to keep myself from going down the ice cream aisle. See, I can finish a half-gallon in less than two days. I hate coffee, but I love mocha almond fudge ice cream...:smitten:...oh..and..about 20 other flavors.



Thanks.........I have been sitting here thinking about eating for the last two hours maybe........unsure if I want to eat or what I would possibly want.....now you make me think of that new carton of mint chocolate chip we bought at Walmart today grocery shopping......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I'll be going on vacation tomorrow morning. :bounce:
> I'll be back on 10/12...
> 
> Seeya!



Wha?????? Who in the world is going to take up the slack of cheesecake pics for me while you are gone?????? :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wha?????? Who in the world is going to take up the slack of cheesecake pics for me while you are gone?????? :doh:



I was just wondering about that myself!


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 28, 2008)

I confess that I have never been kissed. 

weird.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 28, 2008)

IC that I just got home from going out last night... it's 10:40 AM. :blush:


----------



## supersoup (Sep 28, 2008)

ic that i can't work open to closes any more. every time i do, i'm wired all night.

i'll be lucky if i'm asleep by 5 a.m. i have to be at work again at 9.

BOOOOO.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 29, 2008)

IC that it's really, _really _annoying when you randomly get horny in the middle of the night.

Seriously. WTF. There weren't even any erotic thoughts. It's just THERE.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 29, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that it's really, _really _annoying when you randomly get horny in the middle of the night.
> 
> Seriously. WTF. There weren't even any erotic thoughts. It's just THERE.


 

I think it's time you invest in a blow-up doll.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 29, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that it's really, _really _annoying when you randomly get horny in the middle of the night.
> 
> Seriously. WTF. There weren't even any erotic thoughts. It's just THERE.



I realize this is the wrong thread, but...

Dear Beej,

Please get laid.

Love,

Me


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 29, 2008)

IC that I am leaving Dimensions .. but it's not because I want to .. it's because I made the mistake of downloading World of Warcraft and now I fear as though I won't be able to commit myself to anything else.

It's okay though, because I am also quitting my job and leaving my family. 

I must depart now. My Undead Warrior - HPSmashcraft awaits me.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 29, 2008)

Someone that I started to care about decided to toss our friendship away.

It's hurtful, but mostly is just makes me feel numb.


You can only be who you are. Some days are good, some are bad. Everyone struggles and sometimes they don't say or act the way you want them to at a particular time. The internet sure makes it easy to be final about things when you haven't even given that person a chance to convey their feelings or emotions. You can't HEAR their voice. You can't HEAR the laughter or the sadness.

But i'm 38 and way too old to play such silly high school games. Talk to me like a grown-up and you'll realize that things aren't always what they seem.

But yeah, the internet? Makes it pretty easy to be a jerkass.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 29, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I am leaving Dimensions .. but it's not because I want to .. it's because I made the mistake of downloading World of Warcraft and now I fear as though I won't be able to commit myself to anything else.
> 
> It's okay though, because I am also quitting my job and leaving my family.
> 
> I must depart now. My Undead Warrior - HPSmashcraft awaits me.




Hahaha.

No, you're good, J. Keep up the gaming!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 29, 2008)

IC that I really don't feel 1,121 posts old. Did I post in my sleep or something?


----------



## Suze (Sep 29, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that I really don't feel 1,121 posts old. Did I post in my sleep or something?


tell me about it! 

i'm almost at 2000 posts and for me that is A LOT of posting on the interwebz. 
i don't really want to think back on what i've posted at all...

let's just say it's all a grey mass


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2008)

I have decided that since rice krispies treats pressed into a round cake pan look like big rice cakes.....they must be healthy.

Yup.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 29, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I have decided that since rice krispies treats pressed into a round cake pan look like big rice cakes.....they must be healthy.
> 
> Yup.




Yes, most definitely healthy.
:bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 29, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Watch _Un Femme Est Un Femme_ next. Crazy, weird, messes with your senses...and bloody brilliant!



IC that I just finished it. I'm not sure if it was a comedy or a tragedy... but it was a masterpiece.

(Okay, I definitely found it to be a comedy... but that's not how the line goes )


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't care if it is a religious holiday, or that you need to get back to your re-election campaigns. Normal folks work on any given day of the year, you know, to pay bills. Get your asses back to Washington and do your fucking jobs.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 29, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I have decided that since rice krispies treats pressed into a round cake pan look like big rice cakes.....they must be healthy.
> 
> Yup.



Well, of course, they are healthy. They're made from cereal and we all know that cereal is good for you.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2008)

I rode the bike from work with the bike light for the first time. No wild critters scared the crap outta me this time.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 30, 2008)

Why is it all like this:




today? 

Is it just me?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Why is it all like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, it's not just you. I went home with a sick headache. I am so tired of all this mess going on in D.C.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2008)

IC that I should not be allowed near photoshop when I'm bored... 


I also C that I cannot take naps after 4. It'll just end badly later tonight.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 1, 2008)

*IC I am heading to a job interview shortly at entry level LAW FIRM POSITION....I would love to get into this field..although it means settling for something like $10-$20K less then I *THOUGHT* I was worthy..apparently the world changed and now everyone wants employees to do 2x the work for 1/2 the $...good news is...the interviewer is a GOOD friend of my brothers, so no matter what I will probably take the job for experience to move along...TMI..rambling here*


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 1, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I am heading to a job interview shortly at entry level LAW FIRM POSITION....I would love to get into this field..although it means settling for something like $10-$20K less then I *THOUGHT* I was worthy..apparently the world changed and now everyone wants employees to do 2x the work for 1/2 the $...good news is...the interviewer is a GOOD friend of my brothers, so no matter what I will probably take the job for experience to move along...TMI..rambling here*



I remember reading that you were very, very eager to get a new job, so I'm really excited that this came up for you! How'd it go?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 2, 2008)

IC that I am so so so so pleased with how this picture I took yesterday came out:





(Click for bigger)


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 2, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I am so so so so pleased with how this picture I took yesterday came out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That IS beautiful. Mind if I use it for my desktop wallpaper?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 2, 2008)

nice beej!!




in other news, this makes my heart sing.

http://www.scandalist.com/2008-10-02/rick-astley-king-of-the-world/

sir astley, I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 2, 2008)

IC that I am endlessly amused by my cat. When he uses the kitty box, he tries to scratch and bury his deposit all over the room. He goes in the box, does his thing, and then gets out and "digs up" "litter" all over the room. Very strange. It's funny, though.


----------



## steely (Oct 2, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I am so so so so pleased with how this picture I took yesterday came out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 2, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I am so so so so pleased with how this picture I took yesterday came out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh pretty  Good job!


----------



## Suze (Oct 2, 2008)

ic that winter and snowboard season cant come fast enough.



ps that is still a great picture blackjack!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 2, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I am so so so so pleased with how this picture I took yesterday came out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great picture Blackjack, very beautiful.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 2, 2008)

I confess I want someone to build a wall around Lou Dobbs, and to slap a piece of tape over his mouth.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

Blackjack- you pic makes me feel so zen... lol. It's seriously amazing.


IC that the weekend cannot come fast enough. This week as sufficiently sucked enough that I'm ready for a re-do. That, and I have plans with a new guy for Saturday night, when he gets back in town. 

I also C that I have images of guys wearing eyeliner stuck in my head...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 2, 2008)

*IC blackjack.......nice photogrpah

IC on a deeper level that I was in Barnes + Noble and read at least 30 or more pages over a decaf, sugar free, skim Cinnamon Dolce Latte of

the infamous......... * http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1580627560/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 3, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I am so so so so pleased with how this picture I took yesterday came out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BJ, that picture makes me feel so serene. You should post it in the "How Do You De-Stress" thread. Just gazing at the photograph should mellow anyone out. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Tina (Oct 3, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I am so so so so pleased with how this picture I took yesterday came out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kevin, I'd love to see a large version of that. It really is beautiful, and you have reason to be proud of it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 6, 2008)

the black dog is scratching at the door...


----------



## Kouskous (Oct 6, 2008)

ic For some unknown reason, I smell like Fruit Loops.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 6, 2008)

Kouskous said:


> ic For some unknown reason, I smell like Fruit Loops.



Smelling like Fruit Loops is much better than going Fruit Loops! 








Blackjack said:


> IC that I am so so so so pleased with how this picture I took yesterday came out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I third or fourth what everybody else said! Beautiful photograph Blackjack!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 6, 2008)

IC that _someone_ did not honor a promise. Dagnabit!!


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 7, 2008)

I have not been living as passionately as I could be.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 7, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> I have not been living as passionately as I could be.



Try using smileys in your posts.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, THAT was right on schedule!


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 7, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Try using smileys in your posts.





oh that's much better.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 7, 2008)

getting rickroll'd via rep is amazing.





also, i suck at being a girl.



thus ends my before work confessions.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 7, 2008)

IC I'm cheating on Adrian...with Jelly Belly jellybeans!!!!! :smitten:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 7, 2008)

It is my brother Simon's birthday this Thursday, and I have not even bought him a present yet. Bad sister.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have heard that the bird is the word... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URX7_SWp3Sc


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 8, 2008)

supersoup said:


> getting rickroll'd via rep is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every week, as part of my job, I have to a write up a weekend safety lecture for my co-workers (don't drink and drive, don't drink underage, wear seatbelts, etc, etc). 

Last week, I rolled them in the text of the lecture. 

It was hidden in a list of dos and don'ts: never do this, always do that, never gonna give you up, etc.

Got them ALL. Heh.

-Rusty


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 8, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Anyone notice a trend in my posts right now? No? Well shit!




Weren't you the one a couple posts ago that got rickroll'd or something?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 8, 2008)

I confess that I am 12 years old because although I am excited ("excited") to have recently purchased a bottle of adult low-dose aspirin for much less than the tiny bottles of kiddie aspirin, I was sad to discover you can't chew them and they're not delicious and orange-tasting. I love kiddie aspirins!


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 10, 2008)

I confess that the light in my room has been out for nearly a month now.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I confess that the light in my room has been out for nearly a month now.



My living room lights were out for almost that long. I was alluminating my computer by lamplight.

I have very high ceilings in my home, and I am also not able to climb a ladder to be able to change the lights anymore.

I have a maintainance man who comes and does all those jobs now.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 10, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Susannah said:
> 
> 
> > My living room lights were out for almost that long. I was alluminating my computer by lamplight.
> ...



I have both of you beat... Half of the electricity in our house has been out for about 3 weeks. The kitchen appliances, the stove (electric igniter), the heater, the bedrooms and bathroom lights (luckily our daughter Sarah isn't scared of the dark...) We had to use lanterns in our bathroom and Kristen had to use the BBQ as a stove. We finally got it repaired last Wednesday.

IC... I was starting to kinda like it.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I have both of you beat... Half of the electricity in our house has been out for about 3 weeks. The kitchen appliances, the stove (electric igniter), the heater, the bedrooms and bathroom lights (luckily our daughter Sarah isn't scared of the dark...) We had to use lanterns in our bathroom and Kristen had to use the BBQ as a stove. We finally got it repaired last Wednesday.
> 
> IC... I was starting to kinda like it.



You should see a saving in your next power bill anyway. Think of it like that. Yay!


----------



## butch (Oct 12, 2008)

IC that I don't understand why I am the way I am. I'm tired of it all.


----------



## Kacki (Oct 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I am so so so so pleased with how this picture I took yesterday came out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason (because they don't look much alike), your photograph reminds me of this one that I took back in February. 

View attachment wtrfll1.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 12, 2008)

butch said:


> IC that I don't understand why I am the way I am. I'm tired of it all.



{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Butch}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

I have felt that way a lot lately, wanted to send you a hug.

Chik


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 12, 2008)

butch said:


> IC that I don't understand why I am the way I am. I'm tired of it all.



We love ya just the way you are Butch. You are a good person that's all that counts.


----------



## butch (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, friends. It means a lot.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 12, 2008)

Why you are the way you are? Because it's what makes you who you are - the person we all know and love, very, very much. Even your faults are part of what makes you, you. Of course, I need to take my own advice and remember this - I've been on a negative self-examination rampage lately myself. 

((((((((Butchie)))))))) love you, friend.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 12, 2008)

IC that I went Halloween shopping yesterday afternoon.

After seeing a children's "Miami Ink" costume... This morning I was having a yahoo conversation with Jenka, and she didn't respond right away. So...

I fell asleep and had a dream that Stan was sleeping on my bed. He may or may not have woken up and spoken to me...I just mostly remember that he was sleeping there when looked up. And then Ileft the room.

Strange.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2008)

It sucks that I'm a noir buff with so little cash. The only way I can afford a cool trenchcoat or fedora is if I get them for free from someone else.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 13, 2008)

IC that I'm not as hurt as I thought I would be that a so-called "friend" ended the "friendship".


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

IC that I had a really great (but really short) weekend with my baby sister.

IC I went to my first frat party in like 5 years on saturday night... and subsequently got stalked by one of the frat boys. I had to make a very covert escape- but I'm not usually mean, so the entire way home, I felt bad about ditching him. But he was creepy...

IC that I hate school right now. 

IC that I'm tired and all I want to do is take a nap on an air mattress in an empty house while watching The Wire... or is it The Shield?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 13, 2008)

IC that I totally just wrote down like a half-page of quotes from _Breathless_ that I really loved.

I also C that although I had thought that if I had money, I'd be more able to go places, but in reality I'd likely blow it all on DVDs.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 13, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> IC that I went Halloween shopping yesterday afternoon.
> 
> After seeing a children's "Miami Ink" costume... This morning I was having a yahoo conversation with Jenka, and she didn't respond right away. So...
> 
> ...



As Mtmaiden is my witness... I can fall asleep anywhere... and the speaking you make mention of was probably just me mumbling in my sleep like I usually do...  Anyway... your bed sounds much more comfortable than our living room chairs!

I wasn't drooling by any chance... was I? :blush:


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

IC that I got my cap and gown today... which made it all the more clear that I'm graduating in 8 weeks. 

I think I'm gonna go throw up now.

-----

IC that I'm wearing a broken watch... just because.
At least it'll be right twice a day, right?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I got my cap and gown today... which made it all the more clear that I'm graduating in 8 weeks.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go throw up now.




*Hands Sam a bucket* CONGRATULATIONS!!!! WELL DONE!!!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks TJC  but 8 weeks is still a long time... a lot can happen. LOL


I know- I need to think positive.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I got my cap and gown today... which made it all the more clear that I'm graduating in 8 weeks.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go throw up now.


 

But it's SO exciting! 

8 weeks is nothing. Nose to the grindstone, lady!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I got my cap and gown today... which made it all the more clear that I'm graduating in 8 weeks.
> 
> I think I'm gonna go throw up now.
> ....



Woo hoo, congratulations! You are on the home stretch now, you 'll do just fine!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hang in there, Sam! The time will fly by and you'll be a graduate before you know it!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm in love with Jane Eyre. After watching the 2006 PBS Masterpiece Theater version on TV in August, I decided it was way past time I start reading some of the books these period movies I devour are based on. So I bought the book, finished it a few days ago (hardly able to put it down) and then just rewatched the PBS version again on the dvr... It was all such a completely satisfying experience: great book, great movie, great escape. I think from here I move onto Jane Austen. I'm not sure how I got to be 39 without ever having picked up a Jane Austen novel, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone remember these things? You turned them around, and made different images with the colored sand. 









Well, here's the modern version. 

Click the square for info. 


Don't blame me if you miss a few work deadlines.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 15, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Well, here's the modern version.
> 
> Click the square for info.
> 
> ...


Here's another variant, but you get to play with more substances (hint: oil + fire = fun).


----------



## Shala (Oct 15, 2008)

I confess that on Saturday night I found myself at a rap off. That's right folks.....eight mile style.

Awesome.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 15, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Anyone remember these things? You turned them around, and made different images with the colored sand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I totally remember those. Ours was pink.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 15, 2008)

TFG,

If you loved Jane Eyre (I did, too), pick up Wide Sargasso Sea. It's a book written by a different author, from the perspective of the crazy woman in the attic. It's an amazing book.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 15, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> TFG,
> 
> If you loved Jane Eyre (I did, too), pick up Wide Sargasso Sea. It's a book written by a different author, from the perspective of the crazy woman in the attic. It's an amazing book.



Whoa.. thanks for the tip! I think I might read that next so I can continue the J.E. Lovefest.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 15, 2008)

Hope you love it! 

</lit geek>  lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Here's another variant, but you get to play with more substances (hint: oil + fire = fun).


:blink: :huh:  Where?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 16, 2008)

*kissing dims ground*

ic ilu dims.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 16, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Here's another variant, but you get to play with more substances (hint: oil + fire = fun).





Timberwolf said:


> :blink: :huh:  Where?



http://www.enigmasand.com/ :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> http://www.enigmasand.com/ :doh:


Ah. Link got lost on the way... :huh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 16, 2008)

too busy burnin' shit wooooooooooooo!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 18, 2008)

IC that I really wish sometimes that I could read minds.

I also C that it's such a wonderful feeling to lose oneself in a movie again. Even though I've seen it like a million times, I'm watching _Empire Strikes Back_ and I'm absorbed by it in a way that I haven't been in a long, long time.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 18, 2008)

IC when my hands are cold, I tuck them under my belly (outside of my clothes) to warm them up. I don't even realize I'm doing it most the time and sometimes catch myself at work or out in public like that. :doh:


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 18, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC when my hands are cold, I tuck them under my belly (outside of my clothes) to warm them up. I don't even realize I'm doing it most the time and sometimes catch myself at work or out in public like that. :doh:




Lol i'm sitting here and hand is at my hip under my belly right now. And yes, I'm in public lol.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 18, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Lol i'm sitting here and hand is at my hip under my belly right now. And yes, I'm in public lol.



YAY..we can start like, a belly mittens club or something LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 18, 2008)

Mine's under my boobs. Even worse in public! :doh:


----------



## sweet&fat (Oct 19, 2008)

IC I watched Body Heat today and now have a massive girl-crush on Kathleen Turner. So gorgeous. 

I also C that I'd really like to see the unedited version if there is one!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 19, 2008)

Curiously, my shirt reeks of cigarette smoke.

I also C that it's cold, and I could use some belly mittens. 

Lastly, IC that having looked it up, I'll now have to rent and watch _Body Heat_.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 20, 2008)

IC that I'm having probably one of the biggest emotional freakouts right now. It's like happiness, excitement, realism, frustration, giddiness, and rationality are having a giant cage match. It makes me want to scream and punch a pillow while laughing.

Do I sound crazy yet?


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 20, 2008)

IC that I have developed a "phobia" for riding the local train...but I'm working on overcoming it. 

*girds loins for today's commute*


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2008)

They HAD to have been separated at birth....or....they are taking turns.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 20, 2008)

IC that I'm looking forward to getting through _Hamlet_ now, as I've got a strong urge to re-read the _Lord of the Rings _books.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 20, 2008)

ic i love live streaming netflix. i forgot how awesome newsies is.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 21, 2008)

IC that I laughed hysterically at this news story.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 21, 2008)

IC that my 808 kick drum makes the ladies get dumb.


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 22, 2008)

IC that I have discovered a channel devoted solely to music videos based on movie soundtracks. It broadcasts really bad songs while clips of really bad movies play in the background.

IC that no matter how much I try, I keep going back to it.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2008)

IC that I'm thinking about blowing off my math test today because the pills they gave me after they pulled my tooth have me all groggy. Thinking only...I know I'll go take it. Hope I pass.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 22, 2008)

My mother and her boyfriend are out in the living room discussing coffee enemas.

*HELP ME*


----------



## steely (Oct 22, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> My mother and her boyfriend are out in the living room discussing coffee enemas.
> 
> *HELP ME*



You are freaking me the fruck out


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 22, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> My mother and her boyfriend are out in the living room discussing coffee enemas.
> 
> *HELP ME*




You need to move out.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 22, 2008)

Dear Blackjack:

I just made a pot of coffee. But I thought it best to let it cool down a bit. I hope that helps.

A helpful Dimmer -

Christine






.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC when my hands are cold, I tuck them under my belly (outside of my clothes) to warm them up. I don't even realize I'm doing it most the time and sometimes catch myself at work or out in public like that. :doh:



I do that sitting here at my desk at work all the time lol I think that for me its not always that im cold (but that does happen a lot) but sometimes it a comfort thing too? who knows lol


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 22, 2008)

So IC that I'm kind of on edge tonight. I'm not sure why, but something triggered the "imagine scary shit around every corner" instinct, and it's really freakin' me out.

I also C that this paranoia might be why I'm suspicious of my cat, who just looked over at me drinking my milk and she started purring. Does she know something I don't?

I'M ONTO YOU, CAT.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2008)

ic i'm totally in love with the weather today. chilly enough i can see my breath, the leaves crunch under your feet, and the sun is shining. so awesome.

now, GO PACK SOUP.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2008)

soup has packed.

i am also currently watching dirty dancing. again. for the 3rd time today. i love you, streaming netflix.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 24, 2008)

A man who refers to a woman as "toots" has already discounted what she's going to say - before she says it.

- - -

Next time I'll help aim the spotlight.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 25, 2008)

IC that morning dark is way scarier than night time dark


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 25, 2008)

They just announced on the news here in Little Rock that Anne Pressly, a local tv celebrity who was attacked in her home this past week, died today. 

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=6103284


----------



## saucywench (Oct 25, 2008)

Such horrible news 
http://www.katv.com/news/stories/1008/564436.html

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=6112543


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 25, 2008)

That is sad indeed. In a way I feel it's a blessing that she's free of the horrific injuries she suffered, but how tragic that she was lost to such violence. 

I hope they catch whoever did it - and quickly.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 26, 2008)

Yesterday my 5 year daughter mooned her elementary school principal at a Halloween party. For the record I'm shocked at this reprehensible act of impertinence, but on a deeper level I also feel somewhat proud of her boldness and audacity.

IC... Regardless, I need to be a little more mindful of the things I teach her...


... and no more watching The Simpsons.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 26, 2008)

I can't waaaaait to see what she's like as a teen, Stan. LOL. What a little firecracker.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 26, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I can't waaaaait to see what she's like as a teen, Stan. LOL. What a little firecracker.



I've been warned of that BBMe... I've been told that boys are hard to handle when they are little but mellow out in the teen years, and that little girls are angels, but that quickly goes away when they are teenagers...

I probably ain't seen nothin' yet as they say...


----------



## katorade (Oct 26, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I've been warned of that BBMe... I've been told that boys are hard to handle when they are little but mellow out in the teen years, and that little girls are angels, but that quickly goes away when they are teenagers...
> 
> I probably ain't seen nothin' yet as they say...




I don't know what boys those people had met, but all the teenage boys I remember were as annoying as hell.


I confess that I'm totally going to buy a few bags of Halloween candy in the hopes that I get absolutely no trick-or-treaters.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 26, 2008)

IC I *LOVE* the smell of bread baking...mMmMmMmM! :eat2:


----------



## steely (Oct 26, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> IC I *LOVE* the smell of bread baking...mMmMmMmM! :eat2:



We have the Sara Lee bakery next town over,sometimes I drive over there just to smell the bread.The whole town smells like freshly baked breads.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 27, 2008)

IC that I'm all excited for totally dorky brother reasons.

Last night was my younger sister's birthday and she went to a Coldplay concert. So, she was all stoked about that, but when she got there she was sitting around with her friends and some dude who was with the band came up to them and started asking them random trivia questions .. and once they got them right, he asked them how they felt about being moved in front of the stage. Needless to say .. 

What an awesome birthday gift.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 27, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I'm all excited for totally dorky brother reasons.
> 
> Last night was my younger sister's birthday and she went to a Coldplay concert. So, she was all stoked about that, but when she got there she was sitting around with her friends and some dude who was with the band came up to them and started asking them random trivia questions .. and once they got them right, he asked them how they felt about being moved in front of the stage. Needless to say ..
> 
> What an awesome birthday gift.


 

Whoa, that's a wicked b-day present. Lucky girl!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2008)

IC that I cannot fucking WAIT for Eastwood's new movie, _Gran Torino_.

I just saw the trailer for it, and I'm wicked excited. That makes three upcoming movies that I actually really want to see in theaters.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 27, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> That makes three upcoming movies that I actually really want to see in theaters.


 
Well, it _is _that time of year for the best, is it not? 

On topic, I confess that Big Brother aka JCAHO is here at the hospital where my office is. They arrived unexpectedly this morning. Although I don't work _for_ this hospital (I work for the one next door) I am still subject to being asked certain questions to which I am expected to provide the correct answer. In addition, we received a heads-up email that our section is among those that will be under scrutiny.

I don't expect to be affected directly too much by their arrival, but still--I could do without the added stress.

I also confess that, just now, I got a(n imaginary) whiff of mustard, which put me in longing for a corndog, which made me really regret that I did not take advantage of the state fair which ended last weekend--mmm, polish sausages with grilled peppers and onions...candy apples...fudge...taffy...heck, even cotton candy! :eat2: I don't normally eat those types of foods, but it all tastes good in that particular setting. It's tradition! Why, it's almost mandatory! And I missed it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 27, 2008)

I confess that 98.5% of the men i've met online are crazier than shit-house rats.


:blink:


----------



## saucywench (Oct 28, 2008)

I confess that I've fired my rep cannon today and yesterday over something that annoys the shit out of me, and I have thoroughly enjoyed doing so. If you haven't received a cannonball from me concerning this it's because I am currently unable, but just you wait.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 28, 2008)

IC that I've been unusually extremely flirty recently. It's weird, but fun.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 28, 2008)

IC this made me smile (you reggaeton/Obama fans will love it, too):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0dMxqgS1-8


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

IC that I have peanut butter on one of my sneakers and no matter how much I clean it, I still find more. Boo... 
Yes, I'm sure it's peanut butter.

IC that I annoyed my friend Alicia in class today because I was apparently smiling _too much_.  
She thinks I'm getting laid everyday.
I was just texting.

IC that I cannot wait for winter. The mornings here are super cold (by Texas standards), but by noon, it's in the 70s/80s.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 28, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I just saw the trailer for it, and I'm wicked excited. That makes three upcoming movies that I actually really want to see in theaters.



Yeah, you do realize that isn't a movie, right? 

Clint Eastwood was interviewed and when asked about this he responded with "people really should leave me alone and stop following me around with a video camera everywhere I go"

Clint Eastwood is a total effin' bad ass.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope Obama's buying of 30 minutes of airtime was not a bad decision.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't think it was, Mossy.


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 30, 2008)

Ohmigod! I love junior. 



fa_man_stan said:


> Yesterday my 5 year daughter mooned her elementary school principal at a Halloween party. For the record I'm shocked at this reprehensible act of impertinence, but on a deeper level I also feel somewhat proud of her boldness and audacity.
> 
> IC... Regardless, I need to be a little more mindful of the things I teach her...
> 
> ...


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 30, 2008)

I confess that if all goes well, in a few hours I will be on the radio, live, on my roommate's radio show _Over the Edge._ It's going to be a five-hour show, midnight till 5 AM (Thursday night to Friday morning), completely free form, spoken word (besides talk I'll be doing some sounds with my mouth which will hopefully blend in with the electronics and other soundbytes and tapes.)

Besides my roommate (who's been doing the show for around 25 years, and it's GREAT) it'll be all the guys from the Church of the SubGenius (which I know nothing about but it's a surrealistic/dadaistic/satirical/consumerist "church" thing.) I'll be the odd man out. I have absolutely nothing planned!  (I _like_ to function that way!)

Live on KPFA, 94.1 FM, Berkeley, California. Also KPFB and KFCF in Fresno. Streamed at KPFA.org, I think and also this link:

http://negativland1.netfirms.com/ote/

And after the show is done it gets archived (same page) about 8 hours later.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 1, 2008)

IC that I just saw an old car from like the 1910's drive up my road.

I sat here, watched it go by, and just shouted, "WHAT!?"

Seriously, wtf.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I've been unusually extremely flirty recently. It's weird, but fun.




That sounds like me....I'm weird....but fun


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that 98.5% of the men i've met online are crazier than shit-house rats.
> 
> 
> :blink:



The part that bothers me most is that they walk around amongst real women somewhere.......


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 1, 2008)

steely said:


> We have the Sara Lee bakery next town over,sometimes I drive over there just to smell the bread.The whole town smells like freshly baked breads.



*wishes she could go for a ride with Steely!*


----------



## steely (Nov 1, 2008)

You're welcome anytime


----------



## supersoup (Nov 2, 2008)

i am bored, cold, and in need of a spooning partner.


----------



## Suze (Nov 2, 2008)

there's a big possibility that i'm going to paris in a few months with my bff to work/live there until i start my studies again next fall...i'm both excited and shit scared. 

i've told here repeatedly that i'm too fat to live in france where the heck should i buy my clothes!?


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 2, 2008)

IC I went to a friends house for dinner today, she made duck which was REALLY stinky, so when she went to the kitchen I went and flushed it down the loo :blush:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> IC I went to a friends house for dinner today, she made duck which was REALLY stinky, so when she went to the kitchen I went and flushed it down the loo :blush:



That's when being vegetarian comes in handy. When someone presents me with something horrid it is usually something that I can beg off of in the name of my dietary restrictions 

IC I passed my 1000th post without noticing it. I hope it wasn't stupid. :doh:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 2, 2008)

We met and spoke with a very kind and personable American Idol finalist/star tonight - one of the few I liked, and who seems to have done some admirable things. 

Brush with semi-greatness, lol.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 2, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> That's when being vegetarian comes in handy. When someone presents me with something horrid it is usually something that I can beg off of in the name of my dietary restrictions
> 
> IC I passed my 1000th post without noticing it. I hope it wasn't stupid. :doh:



Just because I'm a total freak and need to know everything, I went and looked at your "find more posts by" thing and counted 5 backwards from the post you left here because you were at 1,005 (congrats by the way!) and it would have beenthis, but then I noticed that you had left two more posts after you left the one here, so it might have been this one.

Either way, not stupid and yahooooo!! Congrats!  :bounce::bounce:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 2, 2008)

I changed my avatar picture, and my user title. I did not know that I had done so, right after my 6,666th post. Creeps me out.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 2, 2008)

My dwarf hamster Bob has passed away...and it hurts more than I expected it would


----------



## mossystate (Nov 3, 2008)

Aw..sorry to hear about your little friend, Mellie.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 3, 2008)

Keep telling yourself that....one day, it might actually be true.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 3, 2008)

So sorry about your little hamster. Yup, losing any furry friend is painful, but eventually you will replace the pain with fond memories.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 3, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Just because I'm a total freak and need to know everything, I went and looked at your "find more posts by" thing and counted 5 backwards from the post you left here because you were at 1,005 (congrats by the way!) and it would have beenthis, but then I noticed that you had left two more posts after you left the one here, so it might have been this one.
> 
> Either way, not stupid and yahooooo!! Congrats!  :bounce::bounce:



LOL that's awesome! I thought about doing that and then thought, meh, too lazy  Yay for not having a stupid 1000th post. Thanks!


----------



## Suze (Nov 3, 2008)

:S

_Can we guarantee that you're absolutely, positively going to have more sex after you start using Pheroline® l? No. But you may well begin noticing that more women of all ages and types are smiling at you more often, making eye contact, initiating conversation, even flirting with you. And everything has to start somewhere._

if some dudes here have actually tried this, let me know if it worked.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 3, 2008)

IC that I'm bummed because it's back to work after vacation for me!  Oh well, you all will be here when I get home this evening.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Aw..sorry to hear about your little friend, Mellie.





Punkin1024 said:


> So sorry about your little hamster. Yup, losing any furry friend is painful, but eventually you will replace the pain with fond memories.



Thanks so much.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 3, 2008)

IC that I was about to tell my boss how much I liked her new haircut this morning when I went into work, but I was afraid she'd start a paysite so I didn't.

and if you think this is about you, it's not! whomever you are! =)


----------



## mossystate (Nov 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I was about to tell my boss how much I liked her new haircut this morning when I went into work, but I was afraid she'd start a paysite so I didn't.




Thank somebody that I had just swallowed the orange juice I was drinking.


Too...fucking....funny.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 3, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I just saw an old car from like the 1910's drive up my road.
> 
> I sat here, watched it go by, and just shouted, "WHAT!?"
> 
> Seriously, wtf.




IC I had one of those WTF moments this past summer, when one of those fancy horse drawn carriages went up our street...a little narrow one-way lower middle class inner city residential street that goes nowhere in particular, with nothing in particular to see.


----------



## steely (Nov 3, 2008)

IC I really could use some sleep.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 3, 2008)

ic you're an asshat.

win!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 3, 2008)

I confess that "Ripple" just makes me really happy. The song, not the wine. The wine might make me happy for a little bit, but not for long. Barfing makes me sad.


----------



## mediaboy (Nov 3, 2008)

I probably don't really love my family and often wish they would just leave me alone.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 3, 2008)

I confess I don't want that person complaining to me....next time....and there will be a ....next time.:doh:


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 3, 2008)

Ic that I ate way, way too much halloween left over candy in the past two days. Never thought I would say "blah" to candy, but it happened.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 4, 2008)

I got a second job at a flower shop.

I think I could kind of be happy arranging flowers for the rest of my life.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 4, 2008)

IC that I had a patient last week that reminded me of my ex's mom. She was super sweet and made the same weird, random noises that the ex's mom makes. It made me kinda miss her... then her son hit on me in a super intense/creepy kinda way... so I made myself scarce in that room. LOL


I also C that I hate 11 yr olds. So I pick up this kid at school Mon - Thur at 4:30. It's a long and convoluted story about how I got roped into that job, but it was through a friend of a friend of my mom's friend. Anyways, I get a text at 3:30 today from this kid saying, "Donde esta?". I freak out because I was gonna pick her up at 4:30, like I always do. So I text her back and let her know I'm on my way, I'll be there around 4.

I pull up to the school at 4:02 and text her where I am.
Me- "Hey- I'm out front."
Her- "Where? I don't see you."
Me- "I'm the only car out front."
Her- "Where are you?"
Me- "I'm in front of the middle school, where you said you'd be."
Her- "I don't see you."
Me- "Seriously? I'm literally the only car out front."
Her- "Where?"
*At this point, I figured she was fucking with me.*
Me- "That's fine. Take your time. I'm leaving in 30 seconds."


She miraculously found me.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 4, 2008)

I wanna rep someone - cuz what they wrote was spot on, and needed to be said. I had thought about saying it myself, but... hadn't. Yet. 

So anyhoop, I wanna rep - but can't, because the last time I stepped out to be nice to someone that I knew didn't like me, well it was like poking a badger. A nasty, snotty, rabid, psychotic badger. 

Which, if you don't know, can result in something rather unpleasant.

Anonymous repping. Yeah - that'd be good.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 4, 2008)

IC that I'm freaked out over the election tonight. I've already had two full blown anxiety attacks..crying, shaking, headaches and difficulty breathing- the whole 9 yards...and it's only 8pm :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2008)

I felt that the election was just a formality. It was for the Democrats to lose. I'm disappointed that the GOP didn't do better but it wasn't a surprise.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I'm freaked out over the election tonight. I've already had two full blown anxiety attacks..crying, shaking, headaches and difficulty breathing- the whole 9 yards...and it's only 8pm :doh:



IC that I think I blamed my anxiety attacks on the election because it was convenient... because it was happening again today and I feel fine about the election now that it's over :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I think I blamed my anxiety attacks on the election because it was convenient... because it was happening again today and I feel fine about the election now that it's over :doh:



Well, just because ' it ' is over, does not mean the body immediately forgets. Do you have a history of them?...poor Goof!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Well, just because ' it ' is over, does not mean the body immediately forgets. Do you have a history of them?...poor Goof!



I do. And I have tons on my mind right now, so I'm sure all of the stuff bringing them on. But I think I was just hoping that it was the elections so that I'd feel better right way :happy:


----------



## bellyjelly (Nov 5, 2008)

IC I don't really get it sometimes.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 6, 2008)

Their initial reaction was the real deal...the subsequent need to find an ' in ' on the subject, is still burnin strong.......I confess that is makes me giggle, watching what I have always known.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 6, 2008)

IC I found a new show I might be stuck on, that isn't even on FOX. It's called "Life" on NBC.

I'll give a Rep Popsicle to you if you can guess why I'm hooked.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 6, 2008)

There's a very fashionable, married BBW on a project team now who wears the most delicious outfits. Tight tops (she's busty), denim skirts, shirts that show off her chub. Thigh high boots. I'm not one to go for blondes but she is adorable albeit wears too much makeup. I think the main reason for my confession here is she reminds me a LOT of a young aunt I had as a teenager who I had the most insane crush on. The aunt got bigger and wider as she got older but I never lost my crush on her. Oh, forbidden attraction why does your knife cut so deep?

I will say it makes the meetings and the topics we discuss that much more manageable with her there. The 3 carat South African GNP-equivalent rock on her finger is a bit distracting, though.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 6, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> There's a very fashionable, married BBW on a project team now who wears the most delicious outfits. Tight tops (she's busty), denim skirts, shirts that show off her chub. Thigh high boots. I'm not one to go for blondes but she is adorable albeit wears too much makeup. I think the main reason for my confession here is she reminds me a LOT of a young aunt I had as a teenager who I had the most insane crush on. The aunt got bigger and wider as she got older but I never lost my crush on her. Oh, forbidden attraction why does your knife cut so deep?
> 
> I will say it makes the meetings and the topics we discuss that much more manageable with her there. The 3 carat South African GNP-equivalent rock on her finger is a bit distracting, though.



I must say the story about the aunt is almost frightening in its familiarity. One of my "aunts" (she was a friend of an aunt, and her brother eventually married said aunt) always caught my eye when she started coming to family events, and she was always nice to me, one of the few that treated me as an adult. I could actually hold a conversation with her. I suppose that's one of the reasons why I enjoyed her company most (ah hell, I crushed on her too), but she was also short and much larger than most of my family, who just happen to all have healthy appetites as it is. Can't say she ever dressed that stunningly, but it was also usually on holidays and such, and we were expected to be in our Sunday best.

I think she caught me staring once, but that's a story best left buried. :blush:


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 6, 2008)

IC that I listen to this song ALL DAY LONG. It keeps me happy :happy:

Well you done done me and you bet I felt it
I tried to be chill but you're so hot that I melted
I fell right through the cracks
Now I'm trying to get back
Before the cool done run out
I'll be giving it my bestest
And nothing's going to stop me but divine intervention
I reckon it's again my turn to win some or learn some

I won't hesitate no more, no more
It cannot wait, I'm yours

Well open up your mind and see like me
Open up your plans and damn you're free
Look into your heart and you'll find love love love love
Listen to the music of the moment people dance and sing
We're just one big family
And It's our God-forsaken right to be loved love loved love loved

So I won't hesitate no more, no more
It cannot wait I'm sure
There's no need to complicate
Our time is short
This is our fate, I'm yours

Scooch on over closer dear
And i will nibble your ear

I've been spending way too long checking my tongue in the mirror
And bending over backwards just to try to see it clearer
But my breath fogged up the glass
And so I drew a new face and laughed
I guess what I'm be saying is there ain't no better reason
To rid yourself of vanity and just go with the seasons
It's what we aim to do
Our name is our virtue

But I won't hesitate no more, no more
It cannot wait I'm yours

Well open up your mind and see like me
Open up your plans and damn you're free
Look into your heart and you'll find that the sky is yours
Please don't, please don't, please don't
There's no need to complicate
Cause our time is short
This oh this this is out fate, I'm yours!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 6, 2008)

secret snowflake is on the way


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 6, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> secret snowflake is on the way




WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 6, 2008)

IC that I am supposed to be doing a research article review for clinical tomorrow. I just keep giggling at journal titles like, "The Annals of Emergency Medicine."


They said anals.
I'm real mature, I know.


I also C that I totally heart my best friend, Nic. I was in an awful mood when I was on my way to meet her to go to a book signing but she always has the knack to get me to crack up and forget why I was so pissy. Maybe it's because she called Santa my arch nemesis. LOL


----------



## Carrie (Nov 7, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I am supposed to be doing a research article review for clinical tomorrow. I just keep giggling at journal titles like, "The Annals of Emergency Medicine."


That reminds me of a huge research paper I had to do for an Urban Sociology course in college. The paper was 100% of the grade for the course, so it entailed several months' worth of research and writing and rewrites, etc. I chose public housing as my topic, and worked my ass off writing it and was really proud of and happy with the result. 

Until the professor returned our graded papers and I realized I'd mistyped the large title as "The History of Pubic Housing". 

I still wonder if the professor read that and thought it would be an intellectual discourse on crabs. 







P.S. I'm 38 and I still teehee when I hear someone with the last name of "Seaman" or "Seamon". "Annals" has the same effect, as does "in deference to", because it makes me think of vas deferens. So don't necessarily expect your bodily function humor level to mature much with age.


----------



## Mini (Nov 7, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I've been unusually extremely flirty recently. It's weird, but fun.



'Sup, handsome? :wubu:


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 7, 2008)

I hate being the "fat girl" sometimes. the fat girl at the party, the fat girl at the movies, the fat girl at the mall, and then, maybe I'm the only one who notices it and that makes it worse. 

it's like when you go to into boutiques, and you're desperate for people to ignore you and every glance just _hurts_ or you go for tea and you just can't take your eyes off of the table because you just want to forget. 


or when you can't make anything you want to say coherent.


----------



## Mini (Nov 7, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I hate being the "fat girl" sometimes. the fat girl at the party, the fat girl at the movies, the fat girl at the mall, and then, maybe I'm the only one who notices it and that makes it worse.
> 
> it's like when you go to into boutiques, and you're desperate for people to ignore you and every glance just _hurts_ or you go for tea and you just can't take your eyes off of the table because you just want to forget.
> 
> ...



I know exactly how you feel. I am, by all accounts, a gigantic freak of freakin' nature, and I can't go anywhere without feeling like a circus attraction. It probably doesn't help that I have no dress sense and refuse to make eye contact with anyone when I'm oot and aboot, but that's beside the point, dammit!

Can't say I ever have a problem with being coherent, though.


----------



## Suze (Nov 7, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I hate being the "fat girl" sometimes. the fat girl at the party, the fat girl at the movies, the fat girl at the mall, and then, maybe I'm the only one who notices it and that makes it worse.
> 
> it's like when you go to into boutiques, and you're desperate for people to ignore you and every glance just _hurts_ or you go for tea and you just can't take your eyes off of the table because you just want to forget.
> 
> ...





Mini said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I am, by all accounts, a gigantic freak of freakin' nature, and I can't go anywhere without feeling like a circus attraction. It probably doesn't help that I have no dress sense and refuse to make eye contact with anyone when I'm oot and aboot, but that's beside the point, dammit!
> 
> Can't say I ever have a problem with being coherent, though.


you both look hawt. chill out.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 8, 2008)

IC that this made me laugh!


----------



## Suze (Nov 8, 2008)

nevermind...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 8, 2008)

Funny, Goof.  lol!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2008)

Is it like the new thing to take a persons picture...cut it out....and place it in front of a picture of yourself????




I am ALWAYS behind the trends!



I need......cheeeeeeeesecake. Preferably with fruit on top.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Is it like the new thing to take a persons picture...cut it out....and place it in front of a picture of yourself????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I only do this with pictures that make me look better..........so I do that most of the time


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I only do this with pictures that make me look better..........so I do that most of the time



Oh..so THAT'S how you catch men....you change out pictures of Corvettes...big screen televisions ( with tauntings of find the remote )...beer!!

I need you to teach me.....:blush:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 8, 2008)

I haven't been happy for quite a long time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Oh..so THAT'S how you catch men....you change out pictures of Corvettes...*big screen televisions* ( with tauntings of find the remote )...beer!!
> 
> I need you to teach me.....:blush:



No no men like things besides TVs big...... 


Oh, catching and keeping are two different things...depends on what you want them for


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 9, 2008)

IC that whenever I read personal ads I get depressed. It just seems to reinforce my belief that I'm going to be alone the rest of my life.
Ugh I'm so depressed right now!
Alone and depressed!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 9, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that whenever I read personal ads I get depressed. It just seems to reinforce my belief that I'm going to be alone the rest of my life.
> Ugh I'm so depressed right now!
> Alone and depressed!



((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((JG))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that whenever I read personal ads I get depressed. It just seems to reinforce my belief that I'm going to be alone the rest of my life.
> Ugh I'm so depressed right now!
> Alone and depressed!



Sweetie, I know exactly how you feel- it's very easy to get down wandering out in the sea of singles. Keep your chin up......things have a way of working themselves out sometimes 

*big fat girl hugs*


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 9, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't been happy for quite a long time.



I understand. I remember feeling that way for a long time. Then I was at work sitting at my desk and I realized I had been happy for a while and didn't even recognize it. I hope you feel better soon..take care of you. Big hugs.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 9, 2008)

I confess...

I miss Ripley. There is something seriously lacking without her.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 9, 2008)

I confess that given only two options of drink between Kool-Aid and Hater-Aid, I think I might go with the Kool-Aid.

Thank god we have more options.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 9, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess that given only two options of drink between Kool-Aid and Hater-Aid, I think I might go with the Kool-Aid.
> 
> Thank god we have more options.



*L*...good snark, AFG!...really...you get rep for that...:happy:

I confess that one persons Hater-Aid is anothers Clearheaded-Thinking-Aid. That's a mouthful.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> No no men like things besides TVs big......
> 
> 
> Oh, catching and keeping are two different things...depends on what you want them for



What if the word big were taken from your vocabulary........big on the brain...girl.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 9, 2008)

I realize these are supposed to be single confessions...but since I'm single and they are my confessions...it works.

Confession 1.

I am OVERWHELMED with the need to watch _Circle of Friends._ I have the movie...somewhere in my garage...but its killing me that I can't watch it. I even went to Youtube and searched for the end song (which sounds like its being sung by like... The Lady of the Lake and Dr. Teeth from the muppets, btw...thank you Shane McGowan) so I could get a fix.


Confession 2.

Every time I'm in Chicago (like I will be on Tuesday and Wednesday), Ivy isn't...lol... which makes seeing her pretty damn near impossible. 

Confession 3. 

I want to play dress up in her sparkly blue dress that she posted in her latest (I think) update.

Confession 4

I can't wait for the Eagles/ Giants game tonight...Just so I can watch the sparks fly between Spanky and Nancy on the NFL thread...lol.


Ok. That should just about do it for now.


----------



## Tina (Nov 9, 2008)

The book was wonderful, mszwebs.

&#729;&#729;&#729;&#654;&#592;po&#647; sp&#633;&#592;&#653;&#670;&#596;&#592;q pu&#592; u&#653;op &#477;p&#305;sdn sl&#477;&#477;&#607; &#387;u&#305;&#613;&#647;&#654;&#633;&#477;&#652;&#477;


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 9, 2008)

Tina said:


> The book was wonderful, mszwebs.
> 
> &#729;&#729;&#729;&#654;&#592;po&#647; sp&#633;&#592;&#653;&#670;&#596;&#592;q pu&#592; u&#653;op &#477;p&#305;sdn sl&#477;&#477;&#607; &#387;u&#305;&#613;&#647;&#654;&#633;&#477;&#652;&#477;


I see what you did there.

-Rusty


----------



## Tina (Nov 9, 2008)

Can't pull one over on you, buddy.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 9, 2008)

I confess that I am struggling to write an essay for my workshop, and I have nothing to say.

I also confess that Brian Eno's _Music for Airports_ may be to blame for this. It's clearing my head of all and any thoughts. I need to turn it off but it's like got a hold of my brain cells or something, and I'm its thrall.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 9, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't been happy for quite a long time.


Thank you for saying that.
I'm not sure I have been, either (but there are times when I think I am less unhappy).
Not something I've really thought about -- and might not have realized were it not for your having menitoned it. 
Again, thank you.

-Rusty
(reality checked)


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 9, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I understand. I remember feeling that way for a long time. Then I was at work sitting at my desk and I realized I had been happy for a while and didn't even recognize it. I hope you feel better soon..take care of you. Big hugs.


 
It comes and goes. But thank you. :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 10, 2008)

IC my cat is so cute I wanna rip his head off.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 10, 2008)

IC that I usually don't like when people dress up their pets in costumes, but these guys all look pretty OK with, so I approve, (and got a kick out of them! LOL)


----------



## supersoup (Nov 10, 2008)

ic i just took my lipring out. it makes me sad.

bah.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 10, 2008)

supersoup said:


> ic i just took my lipring out. it makes me sad.
> 
> bah.



Why did you ditch the ring?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 10, 2008)

IC that the movie _Zombi 2 _is so delightfully bad that MST3K should use it for their reunion special.

Also, IC that MST3K should have a reunion special.

(Yes, I know about RiffTrax. It doesn't feel the same.)


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 10, 2008)

IC I hate being so clueless about women. If I had a $ for everytime I misread women I would be able to build the house of my dreams for cash.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that the movie _Zombi 2 _is so delightfully bad that MST3K should use it for their reunion special.
> 
> Also, IC that MST3K should have a reunion special.
> 
> (Yes, I know about RiffTrax. It doesn't feel the same.)



IC that I have an MST3K mug, and I love it. Joel, not Mike. Call me a purist. Not that Mike was bad...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 10, 2008)

Sometimes it's fun to sort threads by who posts in 'em. It can be very telling. For instance, *I* have the most favorite shoes, lol. 







And all seems right with the world, lol.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 10, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> IC that I have an MST3K mug, and I love it. Joel, not Mike. Call me a purist. Not that Mike was bad...



Joel is good for the classic factor but come on .. we all know Mike was about 100x as funny.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> Joel is good for the classic factor but come on .. we all know Mike was about 100x as funny.



IDK, Joel was pretty good at sad sack/deadpan delivery. And of course there's "Gamera is pretty neat/he is full of turtle meat." 'Nuff said.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 10, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> IDK, Joel was pretty good at sad sack/deadpan delivery. And of course there's "Gamera is pretty neat/he is full of turtle meat." 'Nuff said.



joel did have his moments. but i loved mike from the first episode i saw him in.

mike: hey .. honey roasted!

...

mike : get it? _honey_ roasted?

servo : we get it mike.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 10, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Why did you ditch the ring?



making a very sad effort to be more employable for the great migration.

sadly, i don't think it'll help much, but it's something.


----------



## ladle (Nov 10, 2008)

IC that this new moustache is getting ridiculously itchy....and I hate it!


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 10, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I confess...
> 
> I miss Ripley. There is something seriously lacking without her.


Hear, here!
Where IS she, anyhow?

Wishing her all the best, wherever she's off to these days...
-Rusty


----------



## steely (Nov 10, 2008)

IC I don't feel the effects of gravity today.I'm not sure I'm connected.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 11, 2008)

IC I know what I'm asking Santa for this year: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuMzQOuwxpo


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 11, 2008)

IC that I could easily lick cake icing off of Geof Manthorne from "Ace of Cakes" without even a second thought about it. *smiles*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 11, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I could easily lick cake icing off of Geof Manthorne from "Ace of Cakes" without even a second thought about it. *smiles*



Does the trail of broken hearts you leave behind never end!??


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 11, 2008)

I just want to be away. I want to go to Toronto, to Montreal, to Vancouver, somewhere that isn't _here_. It's just not going to happen soon enough.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a 3 month old kitten on my chest. she is purr-snoring. how can something so small bring so much love?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 11, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have a 3 month old kitten on my chest. she is purr-snoring. how can something so small bring so much love?



.. Ahem


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah - but till she hits the homicidal stage of her development... :wubu:


----------



## ladle (Nov 11, 2008)

ok...call me a stupid Kiwi
But what the hell is MST3K?
Curious


----------



## furious styles (Nov 11, 2008)

ladle said:


> ok...call me a stupid Kiwi
> But what the hell is MST3K?
> Curious



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mystery_Science_Theater_3000


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 11, 2008)

ladle said:


> ok...call me a stupid Kiwi
> But what the hell is MST3K?
> Curious



Mystery Science Theatre 3000 was a tv show here. During the show a man and his odd robot/alien? (Honestly I don't know what they were supposed to be) pals watched bad movies and made fun of what they saw on screen. It has a cult following. Some people think it was so stupid it was funny while I just thought it was stupid


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 11, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Mystery Science Theatre 3000 was a tv show here. During the show a man and his odd robot/alien? (Honestly I don't know what they were supposed to be) pals watched bad movies and made fun of what they saw on screen. It has a cult following. Some people think it was so stupid it was funny while I just thought it was stupid



And some people, like myself, just thought that it was funny, and notall that stupid.

I do blame it for my tendency to mock awful movies while watching them with friends, though. It makes the Sci Fi Originals much more tolerable.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> And some people, like myself, just thought that it was funny, and notall that stupid.



Yes, same here. I just thought it was clever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qg7r4B4ras <-- favorite episode.

Know him?! HE WAS DELICIOUS.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 11, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yes, same here. I just thought it was clever.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qg7r4B4ras <-- favorite episode.
> 
> Know him?! HE WAS DELICIOUS.



Oh man, that's probably my second favourite, after Space Mutiny.

However, Space Mutiny is out of DVD, and Final Sacrifice isn't... so my utter glee at finding it on YouTube is undescribable.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2008)

I Confess I am seriously considering having sex with my guyfriend for money....
And Only about...10% of Me feels bad. If that.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 11, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess I am seriously considering having sex with my guyfriend for money....
> And Only about...10% of Me feels bad. If that.


Trust me, he can't afford what you are really worth.
-Rusty


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2008)

I Know he Can't. But Without a Diploma right now, nobody in my town will hire me. [Nobody within walking/riding distance. Anyway..] 


And 35-75 Dollars is alot of money to a desperate woman. Especially with Christmas coming up.


.. I Confess I Have very Little Dignity when it comes to money. [Though Thanks to Dim's I'm still gaining More. <3]

I Am Glad I didn't make a sound decision, yet. 
...I ponder, is it healthy to argue with one'self?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 11, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess I am seriously considering having sex with my guyfriend for money....
> And Only about...10% of Me feels bad. If that.


 

For money? Wow.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 11, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Know he Can't. But Without a Diploma right now, nobody in my town will hire me. [Nobody within walking/riding distance. Anyway..]
> 
> 
> And 35-75 Dollars is alot of money to a desperate woman. Especially with Christmas coming up.
> ...



Why not do what other 18-year-olds do, and ask your parents for the $$?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2008)

My Mom lives with my grandmother, and excluding bills and car payments and such. Only has about.. *think*... 90-something dollars every two weeks? and she buys most the food, and suprises me with little trinkets now and again.. not to mention what she buys for her work and isn't re-paid for. [She works at a respit house for people with CP]



My Dad, Stepmom, Me, And my Stepbrother are all living off of my Dad's social security check, and my stepbrothers survivors benefits. And the money he gets for me stops next march, if not before then.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 11, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Know he Can't. But Without a Diploma right now, nobody in my town will hire me. [Nobody within walking/riding distance. Anyway..]
> 
> 
> And 35-75 Dollars is alot of money to a desperate woman. Especially with Christmas coming up.
> ...


 
Not much of a friend to ask you to do that. Seriously.

And it may not bother you now but it WILL bother you down the road.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 11, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Mom lives with my grandmother, and excluding bills and car payments and such. Only has about.. *think*... 90-something dollars every two weeks? and she buys most the food, and suprises me with little trinkets now and again.. not to mention what she buys for her work and isn't re-paid for. [She works at a respit house for people with CP]
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad, Stepmom, Me, And my Stepbrother are all living off of my Dad's social security check, and my stepbrothers survivors benefits. And the money he gets for me stops next march, if not before then.



I'm sure they'd scrape the $$ together, no matter what it took, if they realized that you are about to sell your body to someone for $35-$75. 

You are better than this. You don't really want to prostitute yourself ... in order to buy Christmas presents. You really don't.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 12, 2008)

It's not JUST christmas presents. I need new pants cause I've dropped like two sizes.. but.. I think you guys are right.. I just get so desperate for money sometimes... *Sigh*.. Damn Green Paper.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 12, 2008)

IC that the All State commercials with all the teen drivers driving off into the night makes me a little faklempt every time I see it.

I'm such a sap.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 12, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Not much of a friend to ask you to do that. Seriously.
> 
> And it may not bother you now but it WILL bother you down the road.


That's a better point than mine. 
A good friend would loan the money (and not be terribly concerned about getting it back).

-Rusty


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 12, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess I am seriously considering having sex with my guyfriend for money....
> And Only about...10% of Me feels bad. If that.









Yeah, don't.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's not JUST christmas presents. I need new pants cause I've dropped like two sizes.. but.. I think you guys are right.. I just get so desperate for money sometimes... *Sigh*.. Damn Green Paper.



Hi. What size pants do you wear? Maybe somebody in the community here could help you out with purchasing a few new pairs of pants?
They would be doing something really wonderful if they did.
There are some pretty excellant people here.

I would feel so much more comfortable with that outcome than thinking about the alternative. I dont want to think about the alternative because you are a young vulnerable woman.
It is a pity I am so far away because I would find a way to get you those pants and maybe a few dollars to put in your pocket.

Things will be ok. You do not have to make any quick decisions, ok?

Susannah


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 12, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's not JUST christmas presents. I need new pants cause I've dropped like two sizes.. but.. I think you guys are right.. I just get so desperate for money sometimes... *Sigh*.. Damn Green Paper.



Ohhh you need new pants. Why didn't you say so in the first place? That changes everything! 


I hope you can see, in the light of day, how ridiculous this all seems. I hope that your situation improves. I know how much it sucks to want things, and not have the money or the means by which to immediately satisfy that longing. But what you're contemplating ... very damaging to your self-esteem, and not a solution to your problem.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 12, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> And Only about...10% of Me feels bad. If that.


I suggest that instead of putting energy, money and time into new pants or Christmas presents.... you concentrate on professional help for that other 90%.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 12, 2008)

90% of me was totally OK with whoring myself out for money too.

and I did for a while. 

Unfortunately after I did it, the 10% of me that wasn't cool with it .. just so happened to be in my crotch area.

Damn you, herpes.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 12, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's not JUST christmas presents. I need new pants cause I've dropped like two sizes.. but.. I think you guys are right.. I just get so desperate for money sometimes... *Sigh*.. Damn Green Paper.


Once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny.

Consider paysite over money. Or get a second job. If you feel the adult industry is your only option for quick, fast cash, consider something besides tricking. That's usually the second to last step before "does Wayne Brady have to choke a bitch?"

I wish you luck.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 12, 2008)

A Large part of it, is I'm so sick of my parents fronting me money. I feel like total scum asking them for clothes, or literally anything. Even though I live with them and do help around the house, which they claim makes it even. I know it doesn't. I'm still sucking money out of them. :/


But, I'm not making any quick decisions... Even if he -is- a friend.



And For the Record.
I DO See a Therapist once every week to two weeks. Thank you.


----------



## Mini (Nov 12, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> A Large part of it, is I'm so sick of my parents fronting me money. I feel like total scum asking them for clothes, or literally anything. Even though I live with them and do help around the house, which they claim makes it even. I know it doesn't. I'm still sucking money out of them. :/
> 
> 
> But, I'm not making any quick decisions... Even if he -is- a friend.
> ...



You're 18. It's OK to still be a dependent. Fuck, I'm 23 (almost 24) and still live at home rent free. Don't do something you'll live to regret.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 12, 2008)

I Confess, I Regret thinking about it. Making people Post Off-Topic. And That I've Just Sent Him a Email Declining His Offer. If I need Money That Badly, I'll sell something other than my Dignity, Soul, And Virginity.


----------



## Mini (Nov 12, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess, I Regret thinking about it. Making people Post Off-Topic. And That I've Just Sent Him a Email Declining His Offer. If I need Money That Badly, I'll sell something other than my Dignity, Soul, And Virginity.



Good choice.

Also, this is the Lounge. There's no such thing as off-topic.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 12, 2008)

Lol. Well Being One who doesn't like a lot of attention focused on herself, I Figured there was a better and/or title-relevant topic. XP


----------



## Shosh (Nov 13, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess, I Regret thinking about it. Making people Post Off-Topic. And That I've Just Sent Him a Email Declining His Offer. If I need Money That Badly, I'll sell something other than my Dignity, Soul, And Virginity.



I am glad. I forgot to ask you if you have a part time job at all? That could help with the finances.
I will not always be this way. Just remember that.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 13, 2008)

Because I don't yet have my high school diploma, nobody within walking distance will hire me. I doubt anyone in my town will, Minus the grocery stores. But A couple of my friends who applied there said they weren't hiring. Nor would I have a way to get there. . so bah.


Once I get my Diploma, it'll open more doors. I'm only 5 courses away, minus the one I'm working on now. And I know I need to get a job ASAP, cause I have to start saving up for College. Let alone my License, A Car, My Own Place, Ect.


I was really emotionally slow growing up, so basically when I hit 18 Adulthood was thrust upon me.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 13, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Because I don't yet have my high school diploma, nobody within walking distance will hire me. I doubt anyone in my town will, Minus the grocery stores. But A couple of my friends who applied there said they weren't hiring. Nor would I have a way to get there. . so bah.
> 
> 
> Once I get my Diploma, it'll open more doors. I'm only 5 courses away, minus the one I'm working on now. And I know I need to get a job ASAP, cause I have to start saving up for College. Let alone my License, A Car, My Own Place, Ect.
> ...




You will get there. Never you worry.

How about doing some babysitting for some cash in hand money? Or other types of jobs maybe for seniors? 

It may help even just a little right now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 13, 2008)

I Dog-Sit.

I Used to babysit, but the majority of people in this town are teenagers or older.
And The ones who do have small children, are very untrusting.
But I can't blame them, we live in america. And America Today isn't a pretty place.
There's alot more crazy people out there. Hell. If I were a parent, I'd be paranoid to send my child to SCHOOL Much Less let someone ELSE watch my child who wasn't related to me through blood or long-term marraige.

I Rake Leaves for my neighbor sometimes, and come snow season I'm sure I'll be shoveling for my parents, neighbor, and my grandmother.


I Do get odds'n'ends jobs helping different family members out and my neighbor once in a while. I Just have a hard time saving my money. 

I got 20 Dollars once, for watching a dog all week long.
I Spent it in one night, on my two best friends and I. We went bowling and out for ice cream. 

..I'm AWFUL at saving money. Truely. AWFUL.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 13, 2008)

I was depressed for ten years. 



I got better. :happy:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 13, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> And For the Record.
> I DO See a Therapist once every week to two weeks. Thank you.





Your Plump Princess said:


> I was really emotionally slow growing up, so basically when I hit 18 Adulthood was thrust upon me.


I totally understand this... and I'm glad you're getting some counseling. It'll help to fill in the blanks, and at some point things that seems really difficult will begin to click into place. You are at the very beginning of a long and exciting time in your life. Decisions made now can have long range impact - both good and bad. It's hard, but thinking a bit more in the long range might help you decide which roads to choose. I know it sounds all _"wait until you grow up!"_ right now, but you're on the cusp of one of the best times in your life. I promise.



Your Plump Princess said:


> I Confess, I Regret thinking about it. Making people Post Off-Topic. And That I've Just Sent Him a Email Declining His Offer. If I need Money That Badly, I'll sell something other than my Dignity, Soul, And Virginity.


Don't feel bad about saying it - I hope we've come across as supportive and helpful of _you_, even if we weren't of the decision you were contemplating before. But do please seriously consider the quality of people you want in your life if someone close to you is making that kind of offer. It's a big steaming pile of wrong.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 13, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I was depressed for ten years.
> 
> 
> 
> I got better. :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 13, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Dog-Sit.
> 
> I got 20 Dollars once, for watching a dog all week long.



*$20 for a WEEK????????????
That's not right, i don't care where you live...
i charge $15 / 1/2 hour walk/visit
and for overniters $45 a day....*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 13, 2008)

I confess I'd like to offer a public apology to any of our grammar nazis (okay, this is mostly to BigBeautifulMe). I've whined about the classism and elitism of turning your nose up at bad grammar, but I think It Just Hit Me that sometimes it IS Annoying when people capitalize all the words that seem important to them or use internet language or misspell more than 2 words a post (I believe we should all get 2 ha ha). 

I'm not saying I want people to be mocked for it, or that I think less of anyone who doesn't write like me. Rather, I recognize the sometimes universal irritation of it, sorta like a big, ugly rash you just want to scratch.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 13, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm not saying I want people to be mocked for it, or that I think less of anyone who doesn't write like me. Rather, I recognize the sometimes universal irritation of it, sorta like a big, ugly rash you just want to scratch.



You really should NOT scratch a rash, because it might spread!


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 13, 2008)

I confess that I'm debating as to whether or not to audition for the University of Chicago's Russian choir, Golosa. 

I have been in love with their music for about 4 years and you don't have to be a student...but I live like 2 hours *ish* away. 

For me it would be worth it, but I just can't see it being feasible. I just miss choir so much and there really is nothing around here, much less anything like that. 

Hmmm...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 13, 2008)

Aww, thanks Tiff.  I think oftentimes what I mean as good-natured tongue-in-cheek ribbing in regards to grammar/spelling doesn't come across that way. I have a tendency to forget that some intentions/feelings/things just don't translate on the internet. I always feel really bad when I know I hurt someone's feelings in regards to that - I'm trying really hard not to make those kinds of jokes anymore.

But yeah - I'm glad you finally understand how hard it can be for me not to say anything. lol. ((((big hugs))))


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 14, 2008)

I am feeling totally invisible today. Such a hard feeling to put into words! I know I'm not alone, I think lots of us have invisible days. It makes me want to put on a flamboyant hat or something this evening and be eccentric. 

Sometimes even negative attention is still attention!

That's so an opening for someone who's always wanted to say something snarky to me to do it! Though, the ones who really want to have.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 14, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I am feeling totally invisible today. Such a hard feeling to put into words! I know I'm not alone, I think lots of us have invisible days. It makes me want to put on a flamboyant hat or something this evening and be eccentric.
> 
> Sometimes even negative attention is still attention!
> 
> That's so an opening for someone who's always wanted to say something snarky to me to do it! Though, the ones who really want to have.



Well, I'd snark at your grammar and punctuation, but it's flawless. Sigh.

I've got nothin'.

Hope you're feeling less out-of-sorts soon. It is, after all, Friday afternoon! Weekend!! I'm feeling pretty damn excited about that, myself.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 14, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I am feeling totally invisible today. Such a hard feeling to put into words! I know I'm not alone, I think lots of us have invisible days. It makes me want to put on a flamboyant hat or something this evening and be eccentric.
> 
> Sometimes even negative attention is still attention!
> 
> That's so an opening for someone who's always wanted to say something snarky to me to do it! Though, the ones who really want to have.



View attachment i238921107_85154_7.gif


I see you Tiffany. 

For what it's worth, I think you are beautiful, intelligent, and funny, as well as a great friend. You're anything but invisible, gorgeous. (Also, I would kill for your rack, and if I couldn't see you, how would I know that? )


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 14, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> use internet language


wat u meen lol

(oh god my head. don't make me do that ever again plsthx.)


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 14, 2008)

... said:


> .



What the fuck with these blank posts?


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 14, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I am feeling totally invisible today. Such a hard feeling to put into words! I know I'm not alone, I think lots of us have invisible days. It makes me want to put on a flamboyant hat or something this evening and be eccentric.
> 
> Sometimes even negative attention is still attention!
> 
> That's so an opening for someone who's always wanted to say something snarky to me to do it! Though, the ones who really want to have.



I'm looking at you, AFG, fly girl.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 14, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I am feeling totally invisible today. Such a hard feeling to put into words! I know I'm not alone, I think lots of us have invisible days. It makes me want to put on a flamboyant hat or something this evening and be eccentric.
> 
> Sometimes even negative attention is still attention!
> 
> That's so an opening for someone who's always wanted to say something snarky to me to do it! Though, the ones who really want to have.


 

I hate those days. 

I hope tomorrow is better for you. Two in a row and I feel like a zombie.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2008)

i'm watching a badass documentary on b-boys.

ic i now want to be one.

DAMN YOU GRAVITY!!!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 15, 2008)

I want to hunt people. I wouldn't kill them, just hurt them. All in a Mr. Burnsesque fashion.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 15, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I want to hunt people. I wouldn't kill them, just hurt them. All in a Mr. Burnsesque fashion.



Release the houuuuwnds!


----------



## furious styles (Nov 15, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Release the houuuuwnds!



Oh, yeah, what are you gonna do? Release the dogs? Or the bees? Or the dogs with bees in their mouth and when they bark, they shoot bees at you?


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 15, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i'm watching a badass documentary on b-boys.
> 
> ic i now want to be one.
> 
> DAMN YOU GRAVITY!!!



Is it Planet B-Boy? If so, I LOVED it and thought the same thing. 

Plus the rural Korean team was so very adorable that I almost died!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 15, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Is it Planet B-Boy? If so, I LOVED it and thought the same thing.
> 
> Plus the rural Korean team was so very adorable that I almost died!



YES!!!

i loved that team, and was so excited when they won!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2008)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I want to hunt people. I wouldn't kill them, just hurt them. All in a Mr. Burnsesque fashion.



You say this like it's a bad thing.....:blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You say this like it's a bad thing.....:blink:



You are such a wench!  :kiss2:


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 15, 2008)

This is what I got to do. At work. This is what I did at work. 

i fucking love this job.


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Nov 15, 2008)

My procrastinating is getting out of control


----------



## ladle (Nov 16, 2008)

IC I read a lot of threads and have NO CLUE what people are talking about.
B-boys?
I know I could google but that would take the fun out of someone trying to explain it to me!


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Nov 16, 2008)

ladle said:


> IC I read a lot of threads and have NO CLUE what people are talking about.
> B-boys?
> I know I could google but that would take the fun out of someone trying to explain it to me!



Breakdancing... hip hop culture


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

Frank Abagnale said:


> Breakdancing... hip hop culture




View attachment 20443834-20443838-large.jpg



What kinda like this? This is so back in the day.


----------



## ladle (Nov 16, 2008)

ok....gotcha.
I am slowly learning street-speak..lol


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Nov 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 53670
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda like this? This is so back in the day.



yeah breakin "the movie" is totally old school. 

Breakdancing isn't as popular as it was in the 80s as far as the mainstream goes. but it's still going strong in the streets of major cities


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 16, 2008)

I breakdance constantly.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 16, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I breakdance constantly.



me, too. Except when I do it, it's not called "break dancing" it's called "Tourette Syndrome"


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> me, too. Except when I do it, it's not called "break dancing" it's called "Tourette Syndrome"



Meanwhile I am sure you look hawt doin it mate!


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's a link to the trailer for Planet B-Boy:

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=planet+b-boy&ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title#

Man! Makes me want to see it again right now!


----------



## furious styles (Nov 16, 2008)

dope movie. b-boying is one of the 4 elements .. though i'm a little more partial to writing and spinning wax.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 16, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Is it Planet B-Boy? If so, I LOVED it and thought the same thing.
> 
> Plus the rural Korean team was so very adorable that I almost died!



totally unrelated...but did you realize that the new avatar makes you look like the portrait of drew barrymore in Ever After? SOOO pretty


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 16, 2008)

Rowan said:


> totally unrelated...but did you realize that the new avatar makes you look like the portrait of drew barrymore in Ever After? SOOO pretty



Wow! Thank you- she's definitely a favorite of mine.


----------



## ladle (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks, I'll definitely check that out.
Always been jealous of people that could breakdance....in fact anyone that could dance. I have 2 right feet....and six left feet!
I can almost do a good fake Riverdance though...




sweet&fat said:


> Here's a link to the trailer for Planet B-Boy:
> 
> http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=planet+b-boy&ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title#
> 
> Man! Makes me want to see it again right now!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 16, 2008)

*I am exhausted I got up at 5am yesterday to catch a bus a ways away to NYC and was on my feet pretty much from 10:30am - 8pm.....we walked all over the city...did a ton of shopping..i got some killer Ed Hardy tall rubber boots and some awesome Frye engineer boots...so thats a good thing.. but i slept til noon today..that happens about 2x a year...every muscle in my body aches, mostly my hips from so much walking.....geezer here*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 16, 2008)

IC that I'm getting old, faster than I thought, and turning into a caricature of my own mother. Today, while grocery shopping, I observed a group of young teenage boys & girls playing around outside the store. I had an overwhelming impulse to run up to them and start ... adjusting. Combing "artistically" messy & overly gelled hair. Pulling up saggy-ass pants. Pulling down flimsy & revealing mini-skirts. Spit-shining layers of excess make-up from otherwise fresh & pretty faces. Yeesh. Pardon me while I go check myself for ear & nose hairs :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am exhausted I got up at 5am yesterday to catch a bus a ways away to NYC and was on my feet pretty much from 10:30am - 8pm.....we walked all over the city...did a ton of shopping..i got some killer Ed Hardy tall rubber boots and some awesome Frye engineer boots...so thats a good thing.. but i slept til noon today..that happens about 2x a year...every muscle in my body aches, mostly my hips from so much walking.....geezer here*




Hurting from a good time isn't always a bad thing though.....  :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> You are such a wench!  :kiss2:



Get rough while you call me that and I'm yours......


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> IC that I'm getting old, faster than I thought, and turning into a caricature of my own mother. Today, while grocery shopping, I observed a group of young teenage boys & girls playing around outside the store. I had an overwhelming impulse to run up to them and start ... adjusting. Combing "artistically" messy & overly gelled hair. Pulling up saggy-ass pants. Pulling down flimsy & revealing mini-skirts. Spit-shining layers of excess make-up from otherwise fresh & pretty faces. Yeesh. Pardon me while I go check myself for ear & nose hairs :doh:



They say that we become like our parents. I think that I am more like my father.

On another note, you know that you are getting old when loud music irritates you.
I was out a few nights ago and the music was really loud, and there were a few loud people, and I was just longing for the peace and calm of my home.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 16, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> IC that I'm getting old, faster than I thought, and turning into a caricature of my own mother. Today, while grocery shopping, I observed a group of young teenage boys & girls playing around outside the store. I had an overwhelming impulse to run up to them and start ... adjusting. Combing "artistically" messy & overly gelled hair. Pulling up saggy-ass pants. Pulling down flimsy & revealing mini-skirts. Spit-shining layers of excess make-up from otherwise fresh & pretty faces. Yeesh. Pardon me while I go check myself for ear & nose hairs :doh:





Susannah said:


> On another note, you know that you are getting old when loud music irritates you.
> I was out a few nights ago and the music was really loud, and there were a few loud people, and I was just longing for the peace and calm of my home.



Shit, if that's what it means to be old, then I must be _dead_.


----------



## Donna (Nov 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> On another note, you know that you are getting old when loud music irritates you.



I've heard it for years..._if it's too loud, you are too old._ I can still crank it to 11 with best of them so I guess I still have a bit of that rebellious teenager in me.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

Donna said:


> I've heard it for years..._if it's too loud, you are too old._ I can still crank it to 11 with best of them so I guess I still have a bit of that rebellious teenager in me.



Good on ya.

If it is New Years Eve or something I do not mind it, I am just a pretty quiet living person in general.

I think I did partying to death in my twenties.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> They say that we become like our parents. I think that I am more like my father.
> 
> On another note, you know that you are getting old when loud music irritates you.
> ...


According to this, I must have been old at the age of 23, already. :blink:

But on the other hand, how is "loud" to be defined? It's quite subjective, isn't it?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

I must confess that I love Donna's new avatar/ hair style


----------



## Donna (Nov 16, 2008)

why thank you!!!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

Donna said:


> why thank you!!!



It is a cute hair style Donna. It must be easy to maintain. It shapes your face quite well.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 16, 2008)

The handwriting analysis on this site is...entertaining. 

(beware, if you have a loopy y, he'll hit on you and tell you he likes big butts)


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 16, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> The handwriting analysis on this site is...entertaining.
> 
> (beware, if you have a loopy y, he'll hit on you and tell you he likes big butts)



he told me I need to get my "freak on". man this is one accurate handwriting analysis :happy:


----------



## steely (Nov 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> They say that we become like our parents. I think that I am more like my father.



IC that's what I'm afraid of becoming.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 16, 2008)

IC that I love when I'm having a bowl of fruit and end with something perfectly sweet. :happy:


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 16, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> According to this, I must have been old at the age of 23, already. :blink:
> 
> But on the other hand, how is "loud" to be defined? It's quite subjective, isn't it?


Loud is defined as the exact decibel level that old people consider loud. Hence if it's too loud they're too old. If it's just loud enough, they're old enough...

-Rusty


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 16, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> ...
> Pulling up saggy-ass pants.
> ...



Don't sweat it TJ... when these kids grow up, as adults they'll be shocked by the kids around them who are wearing underwear on their heads, or doing something else that pushes the threshold of good taste as happens generation after generation... It's just the cycle of life coming full circle... Personally, I'm longing for the days of cars having radios with knobs on them... and bitching about things more than I used to... just like my dad did.



TraciJo67 said:


> Yeesh. Pardon me while I go check myself for ear & nose hairs :doh:



BTW - I shaved my earlobes yesterday... I'm good for the week...

Anyhoo...






At my sister's funeral, I sang "Pearly Shells" by Don Ho, filled two shot glasses with a swig each of my (deceased) dad's special bottle of bourbon, dumped my sisters shot on her $5000 purple casket to the shock of her husband and gulped down my shot.


I confess...

At very least, my mom seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

steely said:


> IC that's what I'm afraid of becoming.



It is my Daddy's birthday today and I will not get to see him to give him a hug and wish him a happy birthday. He is 67 years old today.

I have not seen him in four years.


----------



## steely (Nov 16, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It is my Daddy's birthday today and I will not get to see him to give him a hug and wish him a happy birthday. He is 67 years old today.
> 
> I have not seen him in four years.



Oh,I'm so sorry,Susannah.I'm glad you have such a loving relationship.You must miss him terribly.

My Dad turned 72 this year and he lives about 10 miles away.He's not in very good health but I do see him fairly often.Dad's angry and I'm afraid it rubbed off on me.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

steely said:


> Oh,I'm so sorry,Susannah.I'm glad you have such a loving relationship.You must miss him terribly.
> 
> My Dad turned 72 this year and he lives about 10 miles away.He's not in very good health but I do see him fairly often.Dad's angry and I'm afraid it rubbed off on me.



Thanks Steely. I think the hardest thing is that I now know where he is living, but that I cannot go to see him. He no longer lives on the mainland of Australia.
I also do not know if he will remember me given he has early stage dementia now.
I would rather remember him as he was. It will upset me too much if I see him and he does not recognize me.

Anyway I am glad that your father is close by and that you can see him.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 16, 2008)

Please indulge me here my friends. This is all I am able to do to mark his birthday. 


Happy Birthday Daddy. 

View attachment phphP3C27AM.jpg



View attachment 0_birthday_balloons.jpg



I love you.


Shoshie


----------



## saucywench (Nov 17, 2008)

Yesterday was my father's birthday, too. He would have been 90.

These are the only pictures I can readily access at the moment.
View attachment daddy2.jpg
View attachment daddy1.jpg

Happy Birthday, Pops.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 17, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> IC that I'm getting old, faster than I thought, and turning into a caricature of my own mother. Today, while grocery shopping, I observed a group of young teenage boys & girls playing around outside the store. I had an overwhelming impulse to run up to them and start ... adjusting. Combing "artistically" messy & overly gelled hair. Pulling up saggy-ass pants. Pulling down flimsy & revealing mini-skirts. Spit-shining layers of excess make-up from otherwise fresh & pretty faces. Yeesh. Pardon me while I go check myself for ear & nose hairs :doh:


You're going to make support hose and liver spot cream sound VERY sexy.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 17, 2008)

saucywench said:


> Yesterday was my father's birthday, too. He would have been 90.
> 
> These are the only pictures I can readily access at the moment.
> View attachment 53732
> ...



What a sweet face your dad had. Happy Birthday to your pops.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 17, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> You're going to make support hose and liver spot cream sound VERY sexy.



Admiral, are you ... flirting with me? 

Coz you should know, today I've got my Ben-gay freak on, and smell only VAGUELY of mothballs, kitty litter, and wet feline (and no, I don't own a cat ).


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 17, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Admiral, are you ... flirting with me?
> 
> Coz you should know, today I've got my Ben-gay freak on, and smell only VAGUELY of mothballs, kitty litter, and wet feline (and no, I don't own a cat ).


Aaah, Ben Gay. The older generation's answer to KY Warming Lotion. 

I will say that naphthalene is a turn-on of mine.  You take the dentures out and we're in business.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 17, 2008)

And.....Traci has the added benefit of having a very young child....they are like bookends ...the cycle of life.....come full circle...... Neither able to fully control........certain stuff.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 17, 2008)

mossystate said:


> And.....Traci has the added benefit of having a very young child....they are like bookends ...the cycle of life.....come full circle...... Neither able to fully control........certain stuff.



Damn. I knew I forgot something in the aroma fest. Curdled milk. C'mon, Admiral. I know you're tempted 

Mossything, so long as my child is out of diapers before I'm in them, it's all good.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 17, 2008)

mossystate said:


> And.....Traci has the added benefit of having a very young child....they are like bookends ...the cycle of life.....come full circle...... Neither able to fully control........certain stuff.


Yes, with the vomitus, the poop and the pee, the little ones are just like having a Water Weasel that moves around your house. Forget wallpaper, paint and carpet, just staple Visqueen up everywhere and hose it all down at the end of the night with an industrial sprayer. Don't let the wubbie get stuck in the floor drain.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2008)

IC that I think I might possibly have a definite job lined up for when I graduate in a month... a whole bunch of stress has just lifted. 

I also C that I'm meeting up with my best friend Nicole in a little while so she can tell me all about her trip to New Orleans. The trip that I was _supposed _to go on but couldn't because of this ridiculous on-going custody crap. And I know she's gonna make it sound like the most phenomenal trip ever (because she likes to blow things out or proportion). 
Whatever. 
She's paying for the dinner that I'll be enjoying while undergoing this barrage of braggery. I love her to death but sometimes I wish she would STFU. 

I also C that my nails are a phenomenal shade of red. They remind me of Dorothy's ruby red slippers... just not all glittery and sequin-covered. lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 18, 2008)

(Big) Little Enid joined our little family today. (Little) Little Enid and I are so happy. 

Now to find her green haired punk sister and the original black shirt/red skirt versions!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 18, 2008)

IC that I seriously contemplated going out and renting WALL-E tomorrow (today now). I can't buy it, because I know it's a gift idea for at least one person. But I don't want to wait that long.  I love that little robot...


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 18, 2008)

IC that I got a giggle out of this


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 18, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I got a giggle out of this



This one is quite thought provoking indeed! 

View attachment 3[1].jpg


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

IC out of most of the ones I know,we need new ones


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2008)

IC that I'm a bit confused right now. Hubby has taken the bookshelves out of the library/computer room. I feel a little lost in here.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

I confess that I just stumbled across this.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

I confess I love situations where kids are snotty burdens to be abandoned. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy....except...not. I also love the double standards applied to such situations.:wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2008)

IC that I just got thrown for the biggest loop ever.

I made plans to go over to my best guy friend's house tonight. I told him I'd swing by around 7ish. I got to his house around 7:30 and let myself in like I always do. Turns out he fell asleep. So I go and kick his bed to wake him up (I know, I'm super sweet). Anyways, we end up taking like a 10 minute nap together. No cuddling- he's definitely not the cuddling type. Afterwards, we go sit in his living room to watch TV. He steps out for a second to take a phone call. When he comes back in, he sorta tugs on my hair, pulls my head back and kisses me.

 WTF?? :huh:

So I ask him,"What was that for?" and he just goes, "Why not?" and then goes on to talk about the most random shit ever. And he is sooo not a touchy-feely, kissy kind of guy.


what.the.fuck.


This would have been great if we had jumped into a time machine and went back like 6 years ago when that is all I wanted him to do. Now it just confuses the freakin hell outta me.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 20, 2008)

IC that this gave me all kinds of warm fuzzies. 

View attachment catdog.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2008)

IC that I had a moment of awesome yesterday morning.

At work, when we make the sandwiches in the deli, we go down to the bake shop to get the bulkie rolls for it. Bake shop has this little stereo/CD player that they listen to. I had thought that it was off when I walked up to the bake shop, but...

As soon as I set foot in the bake shop, as soon as my feet hit tile, "Eye of the Tiger" started playing.

After the "What the *hell?!*" passed, I realized that it was pretty fuckin' awesome.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 20, 2008)

For you "Two girls, one cup" fans: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxp3zqIqO68

(No, there is nothing of the actual video at that link...just good fun for those with a wicked dirty sense of humor  _Not for those with delicate sensibilities_)


----------



## mossystate (Nov 20, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> For you "Two girls, one cup" fans: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxp3zqIqO68
> 
> (No, there is nothing of the actual video at that link...just good fun for those with a wicked dirty sense of humor  _Not for those with delicate sensibilities_)




Oh....Joy.....what do you have against love???!!





....now...let's all sing the chorus.......some people like to kiss, some people like to hug...some people like to............*L*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 20, 2008)

Riddle me this batman, is it a guy thing to not like presents for Christmas..or just my boyfriend? *sigh*


Riddle me again batman, how can an educated woman be so damn stupid..lol I was making homemade salsa..I had chopped up some jalapenos, finished up my salsa etc...my nose itched...


OUCH...I scratched before washing my hands..:doh:


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 21, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Riddle me this batman, is it a guy thing to not like presents for Christmas..or just my boyfriend? *sigh*
> 
> 
> Riddle me again batman, how can an educated woman be so damn stupid..lol I was making homemade salsa..I had chopped up some jalapenos, finished up my salsa etc...my nose itched...
> ...



I don't know if it's just a guy thing but I don't like presents either! However, for me its an anti-materialism/consumerism thing. I don't know his excuse. 

And that sucks, I've seen similar things happen in the kitchen, I'm surprised I haven't done it myself yet.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 21, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Riddle me this batman, is it a guy thing to not like presents for Christmas..or just my boyfriend? *sigh*



I don't like them either.

On the receiving side, I'd much rather those close enough to me to be giving me a present keep their hard earned and limited supply of funds for things they and theirs need/want.

On the giving side, I am so utterly clueless and broke that it all becomes a very depressing situation...and when the gift almost always gets a :blink: or a :huh: response, it heaps embarrassment on top of depression.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 21, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> IC that this gave me all kinds of warm fuzzies.
> 
> View attachment 53906



This is pretty much a perfect post. :bow:


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2008)

ic that whenever i hear the spin doctor's "two princes" i think of bill nye the science guy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2008)

I confess that I have a blind date on Wednesday night....with a younger man again :batting: :wubu:

I also confess that I love that two girls one cup song.....


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 23, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> ic that whenever i hear the spin doctor's "two princes" i think of bill nye the science guy.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I confess that I have a blind date on Wednesday night....with a younger man again :batting: :wubu:
> 
> I also confess that I love that two girls one cup song.....



okay, now I have this really twisted version of those two songs combined in my head now.

One two, girls shit into a cup yeahhh, that's what I said now
This one wants you to eat her vomit
just go ahead now

yeah, I'll quit where I'm ahead. 

okay, time to go watch the new 24 movie.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 23, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Riddle me this batman, is it a guy thing to not like presents for Christmas..or just my boyfriend? *sigh*
> 
> 
> *snip*



I think guys don't like receiving gifts because then they feel like they have to give a gift back of equal or greater value/quantity/sentimental value or what ever.


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 23, 2008)

IC that i just had to get a taxi home because i daren't stay in my mums house alone (she's on holiday) because i started freaking out....just weird  but a confession nevertheless!


----------



## steely (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm not the givee,I would much rather be the giver.I'm very fortunate to have been blessed with a lack of desire for "stuff".Somehow it makes me feel strangely satisfied.


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I confess that I have a blind date on Wednesday night....with a younger man again :batting: :wubu:



i so wanted to rep you for this but it wouldnt let me, too much rep in 24 hours.. but WOOO girl, go you


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 24, 2008)

IC that my friend was recently prescribed Xanax for his anxiety... but the doctor didn't really go over the instructions very well, so my friend just followed the directions that the pharmacist wrote on the bottle, which was to take it every 6 hours.

He sounds sooooo stoned. It cracks me up.

IC that I feel bad for getting a kick out of this.


Don't worry- his doctor corrected it.


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 24, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that my friend was recently prescribed Xanax for his anxiety... but the doctor didn't really go over the instructions very well, so my friend just followed the directions that the pharmacist wrote on the bottle, which was to take it every 6 hours.
> 
> He sounds sooooo stoned. It cracks me up.
> 
> ...



Jesus. You should`ve seen me on Seroquel. I was on it for about a week and just couldn`t do it. I could barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, that stuff will jack you up. No joke.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 24, 2008)

I confess that much of the time I am not thinking about anything in particular.

I confess that I often do think of people I know.

I confess that I'm smiling and wearing a new purple nightgown with sleeves, for winter.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 25, 2008)

IC - I just heard the worse TMI of the year... if not the decade (and trust me, I'm one of those people who is surrounded by TMI...)




Are you ready... this is a whopper...












This is your last chance to quickly move on to the next post...




























I just heard from a co-worker that at Sri Lankan Buddhist funerals, the cremation is over when the head cracks.













I told you it was bad.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2008)

IC that I was going through the pics on my phone and I had forgotten about these:







This was the wallpaper trim at a house I was house-sitting Halloween weekend. 






This one was a sign I saw at the JCC when I was volunteering a week or so ago. 
It actually stands for something like Family Affairs or something like that...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 25, 2008)

Man, there weren't any FA meetings at my college! LOL.  I love that wallpaper trim. Are the people of the house you were sitting for fat themselves, or fat admirers?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2008)

The people I was housesitting for aren't really fat, IMO... more like chubby. LOL. As far as any fat admirers in that house, I have no clue.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 25, 2008)

I confess the fact that I'm leaving early tomorrow and having a 4-day weekend is making me insanely excited. I really enjoy this time of year for the "things to look forward to" aspect, and that things aren't quite as routine. Always makes January such a bitch, however.

Also, further confess that I really hope I can pull off permission to take a work trip to Durham next month. It really is for work things, but secretly I want to explore the area and see if its someplace I'd want to live. One day...


----------



## furious styles (Nov 25, 2008)

ic that by 1:00 pm tomorrow i'll be in my car, moving northbound on the way to a fleeting four days of happiness.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 26, 2008)

I confess that I'm not playing with a full deck of cards.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 26, 2008)

I confess I am quite able to understand a vast majority of what other people say. I confess I rarely misunderstand. I confess lots of people are smart like that, not just a few. Thanks, though, for explaining things. Phew, that's lots of confessing.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2008)

i finally signed up for a welding class at night school.
this is after like 5 years of wanting to do it and putting it off.

living the dream.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 26, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - I just heard the worse TMI of the year... if not the decade (and trust me, I'm one of those people who is surrounded by TMI...)
> Are you ready... this is a whopper...
> This is your last chance to quickly move on to the next post...
> I just heard from a co-worker that at Sri Lankan Buddhist funerals, the cremation is over when the head cracks.
> I told you it was bad.



I didn't think it was that bad, Interesting, really. _*cracks knuckles*_

Maybe I'll use that as a new folksy saying, "You know, they say the cremation's not over until the head has cracked."


----------



## Shosh (Nov 26, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i finally signed up for a welding class at night school.
> this is after like 5 years of wanting to do it and putting it off.
> 
> living the dream.



Yay! I need to take off my makeup. Could you oblige at all? Let those sparks fly!

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 26, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i finally signed up for a welding class at night school.
> this is after like 5 years of wanting to do it and putting it off.
> 
> living the dream.


I'm picturing you in a sweatshirt with the neck cut out, dancing around a loft like, well, a maniac. :smitten:


P.S. What a feeling.
P.P.S. Okay, I'll stop. Have fun!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 26, 2008)

I want this. But I can't knit . 

And yes. I'd wear it.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 26, 2008)

Im going to try to sleep through thanksgiving....on purpose.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 26, 2008)

Father, forgive me, for I have sinned.

It's been several days since my last confession.

And I confess that I forgot to do my penance.

Am I in trouble?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 26, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Am I in trouble?




Ten Hails YES!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Father, forgive me, for I have sinned.
> 
> It's been several days since my last confession.
> 
> ...




This reads like you want a spanking.......


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This reads like you want a spanking.......



Hankering for TEN spankerings, YES! A certain Sister of the Cantankerous Moss has graciously already provided. :happy:

Ask and ye shall receive, Greenie. It works.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Hankering for TEN spankerings, YES! A certain Sister of the Cantankerous Moss has graciously already provided. :happy:
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive, Greenie. It works.




Are free spankings better than free errrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mossystate (Nov 26, 2008)

Cantankerous Moss.

Bwahahahahhaaaa!!



I really AM horrible.:blush::happy:


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are free spankings better than free errrrrrrrrrrr



I don't know from errrrrrrr.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 26, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Cantankerous Moss.
> 
> Bwahahahahhaaaa!!
> 
> ...



Yes, horrible at knowing your place, Sister.

You'd be better off learning how to play nice, like a girl should.  And remember, women are from Venus, men are from Penis. No one can help any of it! Heeeheeeheeehee. *giggles and blushes*


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 27, 2008)

IC that I wish people would realize that Thanksgiving is more than turkey and pie.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.

http://spotlight.news.yahoo.com/v/10836826


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 27, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.
> 
> http://spotlight.news.yahoo.com/v/10836826




I saw this on the news last night. What an amazing little boy.

Happy Thanksgiving, American friends.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 27, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I wish people would realize that Thanksgiving is more than turkey and pie.





JoyJoy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.
> 
> http://spotlight.news.yahoo.com/v/10836826



He understood. 

I'm glad I had tissues nearby. What a wonderful, brave boy.


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

IC that I am mostly confused and not sure what to do about it.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 30, 2008)

IC that I just finished my Two Weeks of Westerns, and though I'm a bit glad it's over (I've been craving other stuff the past couple days) I'm damn gladder that I did it. Saw a whole mess of my favorites, and a handful that I'd never seen before.

Now I just have to write up reviews for 'em.

Coming Soon:

THE LONGEST POST I'VE EVER WRITTEN. Possibly split into two posts.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are free spankings better than free errrrrrrrrrrr


Free spankings are better than fee spankings.

-Rusty


----------



## supersoup (Nov 30, 2008)

i am bored, and there is nothing on tv.

ic this is an issue.


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 30, 2008)

IC that is a MAJOR issue. LOL


I definitely feel ya on that one. I hate Sunday nights.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 1, 2008)

There's a few odd new threads created by (seemingly) newbs that (again, seemingly) never come back. Chicanery? Stage fright? douchebaggery?

It amuses. I await the next.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 1, 2008)

I feel a bit broken inside.








need

stitches


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

IC that tomorrow is going to suck because of the dentist.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 1, 2008)

Good luck at the dentist, Steely.


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you,Santa


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm heading for the dentist's right now...


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2008)

steely said:


> IC that tomorrow is going to suck because of the dentist.



I hope all goes well at the dentist for you Steely.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 2, 2008)

I confess - I've been spreading rumors that Biodieselman's neo-conservative Hyde Park high jinks are nothing more than a front from a guy who's actually a big cuddly Huel Howser, tree huggin', green bean kinda guy.


----------



## steely (Dec 2, 2008)

Arghhh,the dentist was not as promising as I'd hoped.Some bone damage where I stuck a Dorito into my gum.Got plaque in it and hence the bone damage.Grafting,cleaning,bone cutting,I think I need to lie down.

Thanks for the well wishes SusannahAnd Timberwolf I hope your appointment went better than mine.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

steely said:


> Arghhh,the dentist was not as promising as I'd hoped.Some bone damage where I stuck a Dorito into my gum.Got plaque in it and hence the bone damage.Grafting,cleaning,bone cutting,I think I need to lie down.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes SusannahAnd Timberwolf I hope your appointment went better than mine.


Ow. That sux. 

Yeah, it indeed went better. (Which isn't really difficult... ) Just some tartar removal.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 3, 2008)

steely said:


> Arghhh,the dentist was not as promising as I'd hoped.Some bone damage where I stuck a Dorito into my gum.Got plaque in it and hence the bone damage.Grafting,cleaning,bone cutting,I think I need to lie down.



Man. Bone cutting is rough. How a Dorito would do that is hard to picture, but my condolences, Steely, get plenty of rest and and heal up fast.


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Ow. That sux.
> 
> Yeah, it indeed went better. (Which isn't really difficult... ) Just some tartar removal.



Damn that tartar!It's the bane of my existence,except for the whole Dorito thing.That was just a bizarre fluke.

Glad it went well.:happy:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 3, 2008)

when oh when will I receive the buttered rolls this thread title promises me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

steely said:


> Damn that tartar!It's the bane of my existence,except for the whole Dorito thing.That was just a bizarre fluke.
> 
> Glad it went well.:happy:


Oh, my dentist knows what she does...



liz (di-va) said:


> when oh when will I receive the buttered rolls this thread title promises me?


Good question. You may have mine, too as soon as they are delivered...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 3, 2008)

*IC it's 3:09PM and I haven't gotten out of my sleeping clothes yet 

Someone was knocking at my door a few hours ago, and I was so embarassed I just grabbed a blanket; as IF I was home sick...which I'm not.....*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

My boss was just on Fox News, and even that sort of association makes me sick to my stomach. I could never do it, though it would be ideal in my work if I could. So, therefore, I confess my toolness.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2008)

IC that, after months and months of talking about it, I'm finally ready to cut my hair so that I can donate it to either Locks of Love or Beautiful Lengths.

My hair is finally long enough to donate and also long enough that when I cut off >8 inches, I'll still look ok. LOL.

Now i just need to decide where I'm donating it... I have until Dec 13th. That's when it's coming off.


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

Good for you!I have donated to Locks of Love 4 times now.It feels better everytime I do it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 3, 2008)

Beautiful Lengths, definitely! 

I've read some very bad things about Locks of Love...don't know how much of it is true, but...

Mainly that only a small portion of the donated hair actually goes to patients. Most of it gets sold for profit.

Again - I haven't read this from any news source, just elsewhere online, so who knows if it's true or not.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2008)

I know Locks of Love sells unusable hair to offset their costs. I dunno about making any profit though.


I can either chop off 10 inches for underprivileged kids, or only 8 inches for disadvantaged women.


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 3, 2008)

Reasons not to like him: 

I don't find him all that attractive.
He's a pseudo intellectual.
He's borderline homophobic.
He's loud and persistent in asking questions. 
He's not interested in me at all. 
He's a wanna-indie-steampunk-hipster.
He acts like Chuck Palahniuk is Jesus. 
He was reluctant to watch Mala Noche because it was a 'gay' movie. 
His conservative ideas clash with my liberal opinions. 
He says 'random' a lot. 

Reasons to like him:
He texts me first. 
He liked Breathless. 
He looks really cute in a bowler hat. 
He smells like laundry and is really good at mixing drinks.

IC that this is really hard for me.


----------



## Mini (Dec 3, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Reasons not to like him:
> 
> I don't find him all that attractive.
> He's a pseudo intellectual.
> ...



Sounds like a douche. A preemptive douche, but a douche he be.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 4, 2008)

Mini said:


> Sounds like a douche. A preemptive douche, but a douche he be.



seconded. ......


----------



## mossystate (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a sadistic murder happening in my home...at this very moment.

Bucky had been chasing a fly around for the last half hour. I look down the hall near the front door. The fly is before him. Bucky is tapping ( lets call them...love taps ) the fly. The fly is tired, and its brains probably scrambled. I feel sorry for the fly, but, I am not stopping the brutality. I feel, for real, not great about not stopping this torture.



AAAAAAAAAAARRRRGGGGGG!!!!!...I just turned around.....Bucky is licking his chops.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 4, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Good question. You may have mine, too as soon as they are delivered...


thankth!!...


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 4, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I confess - I've been spreading rumors that Biodieselman's neo-conservative Hyde Park high jinks are nothing more than a front from a guy who's actually a big cuddly Huel Howser, tree huggin', green bean kinda guy.



I confess... I must apologize to Biodieselman for that "neo-conservative" reference I made towards him.


Any man who advocates wiping their ass with only one piece of toilet paper to conserve trees is a full fledged conservative of the pulling themselves up by the boot strap variety! :bow:

(... and no cheating! You can't use the boot straps even if they are reusable...)


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 5, 2008)

mossystate said:


> There is a sadistic murder happening in my home...at this very moment.
> 
> Bucky had been chasing a fly around for the last half hour. I look down the hall near the front door. The fly is before him. Bucky is tapping ( lets call them...love taps ) the fly. The fly is tired, and its brains probably scrambled. I feel sorry for the fly, but, I am not stopping the brutality. I feel, for real, not great about not stopping this torture.
> 
> ...



When our goldfish died (natural causes..I think?) I was very tempted to give it to Fiona Fluffybottoms to play with before we gave it the Royal Flush. I decided against it.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> When our goldfish died (natural causes..I think?) I was very tempted to give it to Fiona Fluffybottoms to play with before we gave it the Royal Flush. I decided against it.



I don't think I'd go that far either, our kitty can be pretty brutal... but it's tempting. My daughter's goldfish hasn't been doing that well lately, if it does kick the bucket, I told Junior (my daughter...) that she'll need to go find her sailor hat for when we do the "burial at sea" in the porcelain throne.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2008)

I am debating whether I post in a thread in HP....or....not Simplistic views usually make me all twitchy...and stuff.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 7, 2008)

Watch this movie. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1015949&postcount=1643


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I got under someone's skin. 

*proud*

Maybe I'll wear something special.... in celebration. Something pink.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 8, 2008)

I Confess, That I Hate And Dread Christmastime And I Give up on Human Relationships....

Because Every year, for 3 years now.
RIGHT Before christmas time, for either years or months.
I would be talking to a man or woman.
And they would make me feel special, happy, giddy, Wanted, Needed..
And Right around christmas time.
They either drop the facade, or drop out of my life completely. 
It's happend again. And I feel sick to my stomach. 
Even while I'm smiling to my little brother.
I'm Crying Inside.

I Confess I am miserable, and give up on humanXhuman relationships minus relatives and friendships.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 8, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I think I got under someone's skin.
> 
> *proud*
> 
> Maybe I'll wear something special.... in celebration. Something pink.



falalalala lala la la


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 10, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Reasons not to like him:
> 
> I don't find him all that attractive.
> He's a pseudo intellectual.
> ...


If you consider yourself a true intellectual, your conclusion should be that the reasons to dislike him are serious aspects of a relationship whereas your reasons to like him are superficial and irrelevant in the long term. Buy yourself some Suavitel fabric softener and read a bartending book and you've eliminated one plus altogether.

Then again if all you've ever wanted in a man was a guy with fast typing skills who wore clean clothes, could look good in a bowler and go on for hours about the Silver Surfer while making you the best appletinis on the planet, then go for it.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 10, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> If you consider yourself a true intellectual, your conclusion should be that the reasons to dislike him are serious aspects of a relationship whereas your reasons to like him are superficial and irrelevant in the long term. Buy yourself some Suavitel fabric softener and read a bartending book and you've eliminated one plus altogether.
> 
> Then again if all you've ever wanted in a man was a guy with fast typing skills who wore clean clothes, could look good in a bowler and go on for hours about the Silver Surfer while making you the best appletinis on the planet, then go for it.



... and, if she is a simpleton like me, the fact that the "I don't find him all that attractives" outnumber the "Reasons to like hims" by more than 2 to 1 should also be an influencing factor in making her decision. Regardless, I would still get that Suavitel fabric softener stuff though, it does smell nice... good call Mr. Snackbar!




Mmmmkey... Completely unrelated, these are two things I've discovered recently...


IC - The next best thing to fixing something for someone, is convincing them that it's another department's responsibility to fix.

... and the second thing I've learned is that stupidity paired with assertiveness more often than not leads to eventual disaster.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 10, 2008)

This made me smile today:

"Whatever you give a woman, she will make it greater. If you give her sperm, she'll make a baby. If you give her a house, she'll give you a home. If you give her groceries, she'll give you a meal. If you give her a smile, she'll give you her heart.

She multiplies and enlarges what is given to her. So, if you give her any crap, be ready to receive a ton of shit."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2008)

I confess I just finished another erotica story posted down in new additions

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51395


Someone thinks I write good smut  

***Don't click that link if you don't like erotica !!!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I confess I just finished another erotica story posted down in new additions
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51395
> 
> ...


Someone's right.

-Rusty


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2008)

IC that today is my last day of clinical!!


One more week til graduation...


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 11, 2008)

IC that a fellow dimmer introduced me to Firefly, and I love it. Very sad that there are so few episodes. I wanted to know more about the blue sun corporation and who the shepherd actually was. And is it too much to ask that Inara and Mal kiss a little? The movie was deeply unsatisfying in all these respects. But I do salute you for injuring/killing people.

Plus I'm completely in love with Nathan Fillion. Teh hotness. :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 11, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> IC that a fellow dimmer introduced me to Firefly, and I love it. Very sad that there are so few episodes. I wanted to know more about the blue sun corporation and who the shepherd actually was. And is it too much to ask that Inara and Mal kiss a little? The movie was deeply unsatisfying in all these respects. But I do salute you for injuring/killing people.
> 
> Plus I'm completely in love with Nathan Fillion. Teh hotness. :wubu:



There's actually a couple graphic novels that've come out that're supposed to fill the gap between the (all-too-early) end of the series and the movie. I'm gonna pick 'em up as soon as I get to a bookstore.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 11, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> IC that a fellow dimmer introduced me to Firefly, and I love it. Very sad that there are so few episodes. I wanted to know more about the blue sun corporation and who the shepherd actually was. And is it too much to ask that Inara and Mal kiss a little? The movie was deeply unsatisfying in all these respects. But I do salute you for injuring/killing people.
> 
> Plus I'm completely in love with Nathan Fillion. Teh hotness. :wubu:


There's a Firefly thread here somewhere in the lounge. 

Welcome to the fold. :happy:


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 11, 2008)

IC im listening to my O-Town cd... and Im singing along.

they were so cute!









but yea, I need Black Sabbath and Flogging Molly STAT!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2008)

Was this the thread where people were asking about Jack Skellington?

I have received a couple of emails from him. His poodle Bela has diagnosed with a rare neurological disorder called Myasthenia Gravis. 
It was brought on by a routine shot- probably given too high of a dose for such a little dog.
He went from a bouncy happy little fellow that was full of energy to not being able to stand or even lift his head. Jack has been pretty upset about his dog. 

He is on medication and is being given massages for physical therapy. He is about 80 percent recovered now. Complete remission could take months. 

Jack's heart has not been into posting- right now he's mainly concentrating on his pet. 

Jack said it was okay if I shared this information with people on the forum.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 11, 2008)

Aw. Thanks for letting us know, Greenie. Poor lil pup. Poor Jack.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 11, 2008)

Please send him my regards, and my heartfelt wishes for Bela's recovery.


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 11, 2008)

hugs to the poodle pup! Strong, resiliant breed, so a full recovery wouldnt surprise me!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 11, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> IC that a fellow dimmer introduced me to Firefly, and I love it. Very sad that there are so few episodes. I wanted to know more about the blue sun corporation and who the shepherd actually was. And is it too much to ask that Inara and Mal kiss a little? The movie was deeply unsatisfying in all these respects. But I do salute you for injuring/killing people.
> 
> Plus I'm completely in love with Nathan Fillion. Teh hotness. :wubu:


My confession? I saw the picture before I finished reading Leah's post, and I thought she was going to tell us that was a new guy she was dating! I was about to be insanely jealous. LOL


----------



## mossystate (Dec 11, 2008)

I confess that it looks like Ginny is giving a ghost a handjob.


Sorry!...it does!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 11, 2008)

lmao. Bite me, Monique. 

I thought it kind of looked like I was shaking out a thermometer.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like it might be.........caulking something......







WHA??????? You really thought I would be able to stop myself???? :doh:


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 12, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> My confession? I saw the picture before I finished reading Leah's post, and I thought she was going to tell us that was a new guy she was dating! I was about to be insanely jealous. LOL



Haha! I wish, Ginny. I did actually date a guy a while back who looked very similar. He was BEAUTIFUL from head to toe, but a terrible person. Needless to say, it didn't last long. But I got some wonderful photos!


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2008)

ugh. UGH. 
a friend and i were talking today about some guy she's been dating, whom she just admitted she met on frigging craigslist, of all places. guess it's not just for selling your couch or catching herpes anymore!
so it occurred to me to take a look and see what the fuss was about. terrible idea. THEN i thought hey why not do a search in the personals for 'BBW'.
terrible, _terrible_ idea. 
and that's just the one that comes up first in the search.
depressing.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 12, 2008)

Woof. That sucks.



elle camino said:


> ugh. UGH.
> a friend and i were talking today about some guy she's been dating, whom she just admitted she met on frigging craigslist, of all places. guess it's not just for selling your couch or catching herpes anymore!
> so it occurred to me to take a look and see what the fuss was about. terrible idea. THEN i thought hey why not do a search in the personals for 'BBW'.
> terrible, _terrible_ idea.
> ...


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah, i guess it falls under the 'if you don't want to hear the answer, don't ask' rule. 
plus...yknow. craigslist. barf.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was this the thread where people were asking about Jack Skellington?
> 
> I have received a couple of emails from him. His poodle Bela has diagnosed with a rare neurological disorder called Myasthenia Gravis.
> It was brought on by a routine shot- probably given too high of a dose for such a little dog.
> ...


This explains. Poor dog. Poor Jack. My sincerest wishes the pup gets well soon.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 12, 2008)

sniff...* smells troll *


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 12, 2008)

IC That I've Never Had a Relationship That WASN'T Over-The-Internet.
..And As Much as I Try to Justify It.
It just makes me feel Pathetic and Unwanted by Society.
[Boy. Am I Glad my Depression consumes me in smaller doses now-a-days.. ]


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 12, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Haha! I wish, Ginny. I did actually date a guy a while back who looked very similar. He was BEAUTIFUL from head to toe, but a terrible person. Needless to say, it didn't last long. But I got some wonderful photos!



Was this him?


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

IC I'm having a really hard time getting in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 12, 2008)

steely said:


> IC I'm having a really hard time getting in the Christmas spirit.



Me neither. However, it could just be that I haven't trampled over anyone lately.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 12, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC That I've Never Had a Relationship That WASN'T Over-The-Internet.
> ..And As Much as I Try to Justify It.
> It just makes me feel Pathetic and Unwanted by Society.
> [Boy. Am I Glad my Depression consumes me in smaller doses now-a-days.. ]



aww hunney *huggles!!! * There's nothing wrong with that, a connection with someone is still a connection!! 
You are not pathetic and unwanted missy! Not by any standard. One day itll happen. im also glad your depression consumes you in smaller doses *hugglesmush*


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah, Beej, I can't rep you right now, but I laughed loudly! Might as well have been, except he was European.  

But, he did take the photo I use as my profile picture. That was a very good day.



Blackjack said:


> Was this him?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2008)

IC that I apparently need to change my contacts... 

I was at the gym earlier this morning and CNN was on one of the TVs. I looked up and read "Therapy Sexy" on the caption.






It really said "Treasury Secy."


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Me neither. However, it could just be that I haven't trampled over anyone lately.



Maybe that would help.I was out today and was defintely in danger of being trampled.Next time I will trample!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 12, 2008)

My cat just came up to me and meowed. I answered, " what's going on? ". At the very same time, Wolf Blitzer said..." what's going on ".


I am now going to call my living room, The Situation Room.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 12, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> IC im listening to my O-Town cd... and Im singing along.
> 
> they were so cute!
> 
> ...



How about O-Zone?




YouTube of this tune -- you might recognize it from the internets -- here.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 13, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC That I've Never Had a Relationship That WASN'T Over-The-Internet.
> ..And As Much as I Try to Justify It.
> It just makes me feel Pathetic and Unwanted by Society.
> [Boy. Am I Glad my Depression consumes me in smaller doses now-a-days.. ]



For a while....I preferred the online thing over dating in reality. "Real Life" men can be much more complicated......


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 13, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> IC That I've Never Had a Relationship That WASN'T Over-The-Internet.
> ..And As Much as I Try to Justify It.
> It just makes me feel Pathetic and Unwanted by Society.
> [Boy. Am I Glad my Depression consumes me in smaller doses now-a-days.. ]



I understand how you feel, but..if it helps..I don't think that it's all that uncommon these days for people to have had at least the majority of their relationships be internet relationships. 

I'm sure you'll meet someone great. Hang in there, sweetie.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 13, 2008)

IC that it's one of the most aggravating things, to have the urge to clean your room and not have any trash bags in the house whatsoever.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 13, 2008)

IC that I've had it. I've had it with marriage, with my family, with my friends, with my job, with school. I want to take my cat and leave everything. I've just frigging had it.

Oh....but I want to keep my hairdresser because she's freaking fabulous.

But besides her...I've freaking had enough.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I've had it. I've had it with marriage, with my family, with my friends, with my job, with school. I want to take my cat and leave everything. I've just frigging had it.
> 
> Oh....but I want to keep my hairdresser because she's freaking fabulous.
> 
> But besides her...I've freaking had enough.



We all have days like this. Today is just your turn. Here's hoping that tomorrow looks brighter. And, that it's Messything's turn


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 13, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> We all have days like this. Today is just your turn. Here's hoping that tomorrow looks brighter. And, that it's Messything's turn



I was going to suggest that maybe I give tomorrow's turn to someone I don't like....but that doesn't seem much kinder than giving it to someone I do like


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 14, 2008)

I confess that I am suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch a dork. Oy. 

Now I take drag on imaginary cigarette and roll eyes.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 14, 2008)

IC that I just saw at least two shootin' stars from the Geminid meteor shower.

I'm pretty damn pleased with that, since I usually only catch them out of the corner of my eye- these two were dead-on, center of my sight.

A nice waay to end the day, I'd say.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2008)

I confess the last t ime I saw a "shooting star," the sight of it had me crying nearly instantaneously. I further confess that I'm not ready to confess the reason for that.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 14, 2008)

IC that every time I see a shooting star I get so excited that I forget to make my wish until like 4 hours later and by then it probably doesn't count.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

I confess that I wish I had a little less time on my hands...


----------



## mossystate (Dec 14, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that every time I see a shooting star I get so excited that I forget to make my wish until like 4 hours later and by then it probably doesn't count.




Just knock on wood, while carrying a black cat, who drops a mirror as the both of you are walking under a ladder.

I think doing all this means you can pretty much wish on any shooting star you have ever seen.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2008)

I always make sugary elf candy rather eagerly. This limits yuletide intensity. Never leave ovens venting east. 

Don't ask.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 14, 2008)

The ice storm is here


FUUUUDDDDGGGGEEEEe


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 15, 2008)

IC that i keep wishing and hoping my dad will die


----------



## mossystate (Dec 16, 2008)

I confess that I wish I had 8 strips of bacon in front of me. I confess I could eat more than 8. I confess they would not be eaten if they were crispy...at all. I would also need a tall glass of cold orange juice. 


Bacon = Love


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Holidays from Cute Little Creatures!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Dec 16, 2008)

IC that the look on Sheldon's face when he realized what Penny had given him for Christmas and the possibilities therein....TOTALLY renewed my love of Christmas and faith in miracles! I just wished the clip showed more of it. I've watched the scene on my DVR at least 5 times now and saving it for more times later! Please enjoy my fellow nerds! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKZ8EJsv_68


.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 18, 2008)

I get the feeling that that Brit was right about you.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 18, 2008)

I confess that using the ignore feature cautiously and spending a bit more time away has mad Dims a shiny place again for me! I further confess I've had over two straight weeks of work, and am verily looking forward to this weekend, then the week of vacay I'm taking. Happy Merry Holidays.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 18, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I get the feeling that that Brit was right about you.



Mossy Oblique ... I need a Magic 8 ball, a compass, and my special decoder ring from a Cracker Jack box to decipher what you're saying. And even then, I'm usually wrong


----------



## mossystate (Dec 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Mossy Oblique ... I need a Magic 8 ball, a compass, and my special decoder ring from a Cracker Jack box to decipher what you're saying. And even then, I'm usually wrong



Exactly. This one you would never guess...ever. Now, I am off to place you on ignore.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 18, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Exactly. This one you would never guess...ever. Now, I am off to place you on ignore.



Oooo I've joined the few, the proud, the elite short list of the Mossy Ignore Function. So that means I can talk smack about you, drag your name through the mud, thoroughly dis you, make up juicy rumors about you ... and you'd never know. 

Well, I do all of the above anyway, and openly. Now I'll just do it with impugnity


----------



## mossystate (Dec 18, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Oooo I've joined the few, the proud, the elite short list of the Mossy Ignore Function. So that means I can talk smack about you, drag your name through the mud, thoroughly dis you, make up juicy rumors about you ... and you'd never know.
> 
> Well, I do all of the above anyway, and openly. Now I'll just do it with impugnity



HAHA!!...fooled you!...hehe...hoho...and a bottle of rum...balls. Drag me, baby...drag me all night long and at 2PM on Tuesdays. As long as the rumors are dripping. :blush::eat1::smitten:


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 19, 2008)

IC that mossy and TraciJo crack me up.

I also C that I had a GREAT time at the CHristmas Celtic Sojourn last night.

And IC that I'm going to try to be brave about this snow storm we're about to have, and will do my best not to cry about it.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 19, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that mossy and TraciJo crack me up.
> 
> I also C that I had a GREAT time at the CHristmas Celtic Sojourn last night.
> 
> And IC that I'm going to try to be brave about this snow storm we're about to have, and will do my best not to cry about it.



Girlie, if its the same storm that's whipping its way through Wisconsin at the moment, you will be ok. 

We have about a foot, but it seems manageable and I'm going into work at noon. Don't worry.

It's beautiful


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 19, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Girlie, if its the same storm that's whipping its way through Wisconsin at the moment, you will be ok.
> 
> We have about a foot, but it seems manageable and I'm going into work at noon. Don't worry.
> 
> It's beautiful



You know you live in a snowy clime when a foot of snow "seems manageable."


p.s. The storm just got to nyc. Heavy, big flakes right now- very beautiful! But I'm not looking forward to leaping over the lakes of slush that will inevitably form at every street corner tomorrow.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't get it. I'm in Westchestah and we got nuthin'. It's blizzarding in Times Square... and I got diddly-squat here.

ETA - it just started. 

P.S. S&F - your profile pic is fantastic!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

I confess that I'm a little envious about all that snow talk...


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 19, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> I don't get it. I'm in Westchestah and we got nuthin'. It's blizzarding in Times Square... and I got diddly-squat here.
> 
> ETA - it just started.
> 
> P.S. S&F - your profile pic is fantastic!



Aw, thanks!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 19, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Girlie, if its the same storm that's whipping its way through Wisconsin at the moment, you will be ok.
> 
> We have about a foot, but it seems manageable and I'm going into work at noon. Don't worry.
> 
> It's beautiful



Thanks..that makes me feel better. 

Oh, and oddly enough one of the Celtic groups that performed in the Sojourn last night was from Wisconsin. I think they are called Nevin? I'll have to look at the program. They were wonderful.


----------



## ladle (Dec 19, 2008)

I confess that although I love reading about these wintry blasts...I cannot help but enjoy my summers day today and love the fact I'll be having a BBQ outdoors this evening!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 19, 2008)

I confess we were too busy at work today for me to log on quick and warn everyone who lives east of Nebraska -- the snow is coming!

We have 8+ inches here and I barely made it to work today. 

Oh and it's supposed to snow more tonight and tomorrow - yippee!


----------



## Kouskous (Dec 19, 2008)

IC It was a crappy day today and I thought evil thoughts about three of my co-workers.


----------



## ladle (Dec 19, 2008)

ladle said:


> I confess that although I love reading about these wintry blasts...I cannot help but enjoy my summers day today and love the fact I'll be having a BBQ outdoors this evening!



OK....my smug face has been wiped clean. Today's weather has been a disaster. Cold and VERY wet and windy. Heavy rain. There will be no BBQ tonight. Ain't Karma a bitch...ha. Oh well...at least it has made the stores busy!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 20, 2008)

I confess my 5500th post was about food.

I'm such a fat girl..LOL


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 20, 2008)

IC that I just trudged through the snow all bundled up in my coat, scarf, hat and mittens to put the last of my Christmas cards in the mailbox....and pretended that I was in a Hallmark commercial while I did it :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I just trudged through the snow all bundled up in my coat, scarf, hat and mittens to put the last of my Christmas cards in the mailbox....and pretended that I was in a Hallmark commercial while I did it :happy:


This reminds me of something...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm feeling really grateful for neighbors today. My car has been stuck since the storm Thursday night, and with the help of two neighbors (one of whom did all the driving "rocking") I finally reached civilization. I mean, I live in the city, but they dont plow the side streets here, so it's sorta like the country except people live close enough to help. I have no idea where I can park my car when I go back - maybe Ill just circle the more-maintained parts of the city until this shit melts.

Florida, anyone?


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 20, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm feeling really grateful for neighbors today. My car has been stuck since the storm Thursday night, and with the help of two neighbors (one of whom did all the driving "rocking") I finally reached civilization. I mean, I live in the city, but they dont plow the side streets here, so it's sorta like the country except people live close enough to help. I have no idea where I can park my car when I go back - maybe Ill just circle the more-maintained parts of the city until this shit melts.
> 
> Florida, anyone?



I don't care too much for Florida, but if you ever decide to venture to Hawaii let me know!


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 20, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I don't care too much for Florida, but if you ever decide to venture to Hawaii let me know!



Told you it would be ok


----------



## Shosh (Dec 22, 2008)

I have just had my brother make out a wedding invitation in my name and that of my Mr Wonderful who will travel from Florida to be my date for the wedding of my younger brother.

I am scared.

Hope all will go well. I may eventually become a Stateside Dims member.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I have just had my brother make out a wedding invitation in my name and that of my Mr Wonderful who will travel from Florida to be my date for the wedding of my younger brother.
> 
> I am scared.
> 
> Hope all will go well. I may eventually become a Stateside Dims member.



Wow..traveling from Florida to Australia for a wedding..."Mr Wonderful" is an understatement!!!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 22, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess my 5500th post was about food.
> 
> I'm such a fat girl..LOL



Haha! Nothing wrong with that mate.



goofy girl said:


> Wow..traveling from Florida to Australia for a wedding..."Mr Wonderful" is an understatement!!!



Yep. Now he just has to get past my brothers and their shotguns if he steps out of line with me.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 22, 2008)

IC that im suppposed to be writing my essay right now but instead im on dims...hehe


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm supposed to be asleep (Woke up after 3 hours, not tired now...), have a friend from out of town showing up at 4PM or so...Ha!
Just_Jen, you are adorable, you go ahead and slack, I give you permission.


-Uriel


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 22, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I'm supposed to be asleep (Woke up after 3 hours, not tired now...), have a friend from out of town showing up at 4PM or so...Ha!
> Just_Jen, you are adorable, you go ahead and slack, I give you permission.
> 
> 
> -Uriel



heheh you should sleeeep or you will need muchos caffeine to keep you awake!! 

Heheh :wubu: does that mean when i fail my essay from too much dims that i can say you told me i could


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> heheh you should sleeeep or you will need muchos caffeine to keep you awake!!
> 
> Heheh :wubu: does that mean when i fail my essay from too much dims that i can say you told me i could




Well, I'm a bartender in a Nightclub, so I am used to staying up.Besides, giving permission to gorgeous metal girls is much more fun than sleep (Although my cat is very fluffy, and he is impatiently awaiting me laying back down...).

Sure, you can blame me, what're they going to do, invade San Francisco? 

-Uriel


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 22, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Well, I'm a bartender in a Nightclub, so I am used to staying up.Besides, giving permission to gorgeous metal girls is much more fun than sleep (Although my cat is very fluffy, and he is impatiently awaiting me laying back down...).
> 
> Sure, you can blame me, what're they gping to do, invade San Francisco?
> 
> -Uriel



ooh bartender eh, very nice  awwww fluffy cat, you must post photos of said kitty 

hahaha you never know they might do :happy: or i will, wuhahahahahahaha! 

i think you've just made the whole of the library think im nuts..you made me chuckle


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> ooh bartender eh, very nice  awwww fluffy cat, you must post photos of said kitty
> 
> hahaha you never know they might do :happy: or i will, wuhahahahahahaha!
> 
> i think you've just made the whole of the library think I'm nuts..you made me chuckle




GIN, the favorite drink of 19th Century English prostitutes (A friend's quote), and...my cat

BTW, His name is Sir Percival Xavier Sasparilla Abercrombie Boggs III, esquire... Perci for short (I named him after the little tank engine on Thomas and Friends...Shhh, he thinks he was named after a Knight).

My sister lives in France, and she also has an 'American Ginger Tom', as a friend from London called him... 

View attachment Percigin.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

And his sister...baby Squishy, she's a BBC...BBW didn't fit.

I once had a fuller figure gf (I've had more than one, but I mean 'I once', like I am telling a story, whish I am...) who came over for the first time and saw Baby Squishy. I said 'She's voluptuous...'
The gf screamed, 'What???? You said I was Voluptuous, that cat is just FAT. Oh GAWD, I'M FAT!?!' 

Hehehe


-Uriel 

View attachment Sq.JPG


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 22, 2008)

AWWWWW How cute are those kitties!!!!! i so want.. All i have right now is a hamster..he's gorgeous but it's not like i can cuddle up to him *le sigh* 

IC that i need someone to cuddle me cause this damn library is starting to get freeeeezing!! 

n ya know i've been here since 3, it's now half past 4 and i havent done very much work hahah oh dear....im a dims addict methinks!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 22, 2008)

IC that I'm so fucking fed up with work that I think tomorrow I'm going to call out.

It'll be the first time I'll have ever called out when I wasn't sick.

I just... I really can't deal with the bullshit another day. I've risked my life four days in a row on account of the weather, I've busted my ass there 'cuz so many people called out, and I really, really need a break before I go off on my boss and get myself suspended.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 22, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I'm so fucking fed up with work that I think tomorrow I'm going to call out.
> 
> It'll be the first time I'll have ever called out when I wasn't sick.
> 
> I just... I really can't deal with the bullshit another day. I've risked my life four days in a row on account of the weather, I've busted my ass there 'cuz so many people called out, and I really, really need a break before I go off on my boss and get myself suspended.



Good idea. I like to set my alarm for 3am, wake up and call out to a voicemail..I feel like it makes me sound sort of raspy and sickish and then I don't have to talk to anyone. I always leave my cell phone number and then if they do need me for something I either 1)just don't answer or 2) Put a large cup or bowl of water near the toilet in the morning, take the phone into the bathroom and ask my boss to hold on, make heaving noises while tossing the water into the toilet bowl and then flush. Then..return to the call sounding somewhat out of breath, choking, and miserable.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Good idea. I like to set my alarm for 3am, wake up and call out to a voicemail..I feel like it makes me sound sort of raspy and sickish and then I don't have to talk to anyone. I always leave my cell phone number and then if they do need me for something I either 1)just don't answer or 2) Put a large cup or bowl of water near the toilet in the morning, take the phone into the bathroom and ask my boss to hold on, make heaving noises while tossing the water into the toilet bowl and then flush. Then..return to the call sounding somewhat out of breath, choking, and miserable.



Ha Ha that's genius Bridget I just hope your boss never visits Dims and reads this.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Ha Ha that's genius Bridget I just hope your boss never visits Dims and reads this.



Trust me. Never in a million years. lol


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 23, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Good idea. I like to set my alarm for 3am, wake up and call out to a voicemail..I feel like it makes me sound sort of raspy and sickish and then I don't have to talk to anyone. I always leave my cell phone number and then if they do need me for something I either 1)just don't answer or 2) Put a large cup or bowl of water near the toilet in the morning, take the phone into the bathroom and ask my boss to hold on, make heaving noises while tossing the water into the toilet bowl and then flush. Then..return to the call sounding somewhat out of breath, choking, and miserable.



Apparently I need to spread it around a little, I was unable to rep you, but this is the best thing I've ever heard of for calling in sick when you're not. Love it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 23, 2008)

This is how I used to fake my mom out when I wanted to stay home from school in high school. Cup of water dumped into toilet, ralphing noises.  LOL.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 23, 2008)

Great, ain't it?? If you're too nervous to do that, when/if you're asked why you're out "ummm...you really don't want to know" for a response usually works. A diarrhea excuse is great because you can't prove it, and even if you could nobody would want you to.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 23, 2008)

I went in today anyways. I figure I owe it to my co-workers, make their day a bit easier by not calling out.

Fuck the higher-ups; it's my fellow grunts that appreciate the help.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 23, 2008)

Good job, Kev. That was the right thing to do. I'm proud of you. lol


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 23, 2008)

I second what Ginny said.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Good idea. I like to set my alarm for 3am, wake up and call out to a voicemail..I feel like it makes me sound sort of raspy and sickish and then I don't have to talk to anyone. I always leave my cell phone number and then if they do need me for something I either 1)just don't answer or 2) Put a large cup or bowl of water near the toilet in the morning, take the phone into the bathroom and ask my boss to hold on, make heaving noises while tossing the water into the toilet bowl and then flush. Then..return to the call sounding somewhat out of breath, choking, and miserable.



*Takes notes*


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 24, 2008)

...whoa. I have a gold star.

What the hell?


----------



## Leesa (Dec 24, 2008)

IC I am so excited about Santa visiting our home tonight. It is that special time of year that makes me feel like a child again. 
:wubu: I love Santa! :wubu:
Joy to the WORLD!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 24, 2008)

Leesa said:


> IC I am so excited about Santa visiting our home tonight. It is that special time of year that makes me feel like a child again.
> :wubu: I love Santa! :wubu:
> Joy to the WORLD!



Where is he now??? www.noradsanta.org

Merry Christmas Leesa!


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 24, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> ...whoa. I have a gold star.
> 
> What the hell?



awww..it's a Christmas Miracle!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

...happens all the time, every once in a while... 

Merry Christmas! (And all the other holidays... I hope I'll one day be able to remember them all...)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 24, 2008)

Woooohooooo Beej! Congrats!!!! And Merry Christmas to YOU!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 24, 2008)

My younger brother in California ( by 11 months ), texted my sister from the ER. I guess a glass bowl fell into the sink and I think it might have been later last night and he did not know it was in there. He sliced his wrist. He told our sister that he stopped the bleeding and decided he would not go to the ER.

Well, this morning he thought it might be a good idea.  I have not talked to him, so I don't know if he has done any real damage. The first question from a person in the ER..." are you having a tough time at home? ". They are treating him gingerly. I think my brother feels like he has a light on him, but is impressed with how wonderful the hospital staff is treating what they think could have been a suicide attempt.

He is not too happy about spending part of his Christmas Eve in a hospital ER. I am just glad he seems to be ok! His girlfriend likes to use the dishwasher, and not leave dishes or utensils in the sink, or on counters. My brother likes to do dishes by hand ( just like our Mom ). I am hoping he starts listening to his girlfriend. I will pack extra cookies in his Xmas package.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 27, 2008)

I feel more lonely surrounded by people than I do when i'm actually alone.


it's taking me a long time to hit the 'submit reply' button for this one


----------



## steely (Dec 27, 2008)

Alone in a room full of people.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I feel more lonely surrounded by people than I do when i'm actually alone.
> 
> 
> it's taking me a long time to hit the 'submit reply' button for this one






I can understand this Tina.....some of the loneliest times in my life have been while married, sleeping in the same bed with him, spending so much time together.....yet I felt no love or understanding. Sometimes it IS lonelier than simply being alone.....


----------



## tattooU (Dec 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can understand this Tina.....some of the loneliest times in my life have been while married, sleeping in the same bed with him, spending so much time together.....yet I felt no love or understanding. Sometimes it IS lonelier than simply being alone.....



i've been living by myself for nearly 5 months now, and i must admit, i haven't felt even half as lonely as i did during my last few years of marriage.


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 28, 2008)

I confess to an overwhelmingly exciting evening of:

1) Wandering about on iTunes and ending up with about 8 new songs to add to my Vitamin String Quartet collection...tonight I purchased everything from _Misery Business_ by Paramore to _Infected_ by Bad Religion...all done in strings. I did find an extremely awesome Vitamin Piano Series version of *With or Without* you too.

2) Laughing out loud (heh) at the friggin Lolcats and waking my mother up out of a dead sleep twice.

3) Looking up and reading the history of the word Fuck on Wikipedia. I figure that I use it often enough, I should at least know the origins.

I think I shall now sleep. Or look at more Lolcats.

One of the two.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can understand this Tina.....some of the loneliest times in my life have been while married, sleeping in the same bed with him, spending so much time together.....yet I felt no love or understanding. Sometimes it IS lonelier than simply being alone.....


 

But now i'm home and I feel much more comfortable. I guess i'm just a lonewolf. :happy:


----------



## Suze (Dec 28, 2008)

IC 
I sneezed 27 times in a row today (I counted). It's like I made up for all the sneezes I hadn't done this year or something.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 30, 2008)

IC that I registered to take the NCLEX today....


17 days to go.

:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2008)

I confess that I don't have a clue what that ^ means...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2008)

^^^^ is pointing upwards....as in it refers to the above post or simple is a way to indicate the word "up"


Yahoo Chess Lounge Real Time Conversation:


Green Eyed Fairy: Sorry I beat you so badly on the last game
Sore Loser: ^ liberal cunt ^
Green Eyed Fairy: ^^^angry I kicked his ass



This could lead to hours of fun


----------



## mossystate (Dec 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^^ is pointing upwards....as in it refers to the above post or simple is a way to indicate the word "up"
> 
> 
> Yahoo Chess Lounge Real Time Conversation:
> ...




HA!

I was on Poker Stars, last night. Some guy ( you can tell ) called me a ' weedhead ' and an atheist, because I live in Seattle. When I had a lil something to say for him for religious, he said it is not godly to bash people..........but, I guess that does not include the pot smoking atheists.



Oh, and, Happy New Year, you liberal cunt.:blush:


----------



## Buffie (Dec 30, 2008)

I confess...

OMG... Scott Stapp is no longer such a greasy douche. I just saw him on TV and I didn't know who it was at first and I was all thinking "Well hello there... (three seconds later) Ewww, Scott Stapp! Aaak!"

But wait, it's not as bad as you think.

Apparently he was "allergic" to alcohol, and he drank a lot which he claims made him act like a creepy skeez and washed up, butt-rock guy.

And he quit trying to rock the long hair (some guys just can't get away with it, sorry) plus took a good bath and was wearing more than an undershirt... For reals, saw it on VH1.

If I knew how to get a screen shot, I would. You won't believe it. Totally different.


So yeah, I confess I was diggin on Scott Stapp accidentally for a second. Shit happens.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 30, 2008)

Buffie said:


> I confess...
> 
> OMG... Scott Stapp is no longer such a greasy douche. I just saw him on TV and I didn't know who it was at first and I was all thinking "Well hello there... (three seconds later) Ewww, Scott Stapp! Aaak!"
> 
> ...



I seen it too Buffie -- I had to blink twice and rub my eyes. Love the "allergic to alcohol" line. yeaahh riiiiiight.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 30, 2008)

IC that it's at times when i cant sleep that i wish i had someone to poke and pester to entertain me. it's less effective on msn hahah


----------



## Buffie (Dec 30, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> I seen it too Buffie -- I had to blink twice and rub my eyes. Love the "allergic to alcohol" line. yeaahh riiiiiight.



OMG, me too!!! LOL Sure, it's an -air quote- "allergy" -air quote- . Scoff. It's a matter of simple math. Douche + beer = asshole. Allergy schmallergy.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 30, 2008)

Buffie said:


> OMG, me too!!! LOL Sure, it's an -air quote- "allergy" -air quote- . Scoff. It's a matter of simple math. Douche + beer = asshole. Allergy schmallergy.



LOL

.................................


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 30, 2008)

Buffie said:


> So yeah, I confess I was diggin on Scott Stapp accidentally for a second. Shit happens.



That's ok, my friend accidentally for a second thought Pauly Shore was cute in the 80's. 
And I never let her forget it!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 31, 2008)

IC that my friend had me add Mafia Wars on MySpace....


... and now I'm kinda addicted.




And thanks for the mutual test anxiety rep, Ash!!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 31, 2008)

I also C that I have absolutely _no_ motivation to make plans for NYE. I would be perfectly happy just staying home, but my best friend wants to go out.


We'll see what happens.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2008)

mossystate said:


> HA!
> 
> I was on Poker Stars, last night. Some guy ( you can tell ) called me a ' weedhead ' and an atheist, because I live in Seattle. When I had a lil something to say for him for religious, he said it is not godly to bash people..........but, I guess that does not include the pot smoking atheists.
> 
> ...



You know that name calling just gets me all hot and bothered......:wubu:

I got kinda "banned" on one of those poker sites one time....as in they wouldn't let my text show anymore because I told some guy off (he and two of his buddies smack talked me first) and he reported me to a mod that seemed to know him. What a pussy.......

Oh the trouble I have caused on these here intranets.......:doh:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2009)

IC that I invited my friend and her kids over for a New Years breakfast...but now I just feel like going back to bed.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 1, 2009)

I confess that i'm still a little drunk and I feel like a complete dumbass because I did stupid shit last night.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 1, 2009)

I confess that I welcomed in the new year doing things I couldn't tell my mother about.. and had a GREAT time.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 1, 2009)

Buffie said:


> OMG... Scott Stapp is no longer such a greasy douche. I just saw him on TV and I didn't know who it was at first and I was all thinking "Well hello there... (three seconds later) Ewww, Scott Stapp! Aaak!"



too hilarious. I wonder if he has learned to wear underwear now too? he always seemed to have a problem with that.


----------



## Suze (Jan 1, 2009)

Raegan said:


> I confess that i'm still a little drunk and I feel like a complete dumbass because I did stupid shit last night.


+1
.......


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 1, 2009)

IC that i'm on here instead of writing my essay again...i've only got until monday and then i can forget about them YAY


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 1, 2009)

That thread makes me sad. And at the risk of sounding dramatic - it's kind of heartbreaking.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 2, 2009)

I confess I've been back from Oregon for almost 24 hours - and I already miss everyone there.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 2, 2009)

IC that I really, really miss Ripley and hope that she's having a wonderful 2009. And also, that one day soon she'll post all about it.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 2, 2009)

I confess that I've spent the entire day watching Mystery Science Theatre 3000 shorts, and I kind of hope it never ends.


----------



## R. Mutt (Jan 2, 2009)

Raegan said:


> I confess that I've spent the entire day watching Mystery Science Theatre 3000 shorts, and I kind of hope it never ends.



i confess that i'm jealous. whenever i watch mst3k i wish there was a girl around.


----------



## Suze (Jan 2, 2009)

salt sticks can never beat chips.

(i miss ripley too.)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 2, 2009)

I confess I spent my New Year's Eve watching "The Next Food Network Star" marathon even though I kinda figured out that Big Daddy wins due to all the commercials for his show they kept playing all night long.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 2, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I confess I spent my New Year's Eve watching "The Next Food Network Star" marathon even though I kinda figured out that Big Daddy wins due to all the commercials for his show they kept playing all night long.



*L*

But, it was still entertaining...I hope?

I watched a lot of that, and then the next day I watched some of those Brookhaven Obesity Clinic shows. I think I was eating while watching both.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 2, 2009)

mossystate said:


> *L*
> 
> But, it was still entertaining...I hope?
> 
> I watched a lot of that, and then the next day I watched some of those Brookhaven Obesity Clinic shows. I think I was eating while watching both.



Yeah we watched the Brookhaven marathon thingie too...the super fat gangsta needed a straight up attitude adjustment. Wonder if they'll do a "Where Are They Now" type show? I'll be sure to have lots of snacks when I tune in as well...lol


----------



## mossystate (Jan 2, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Yeah we watched the Brookhaven marathon thingie too...the super fat gangsta needed a straight up attitude adjustment. Wonder if they'll do a "Where Are They Now" type show? I'll be sure to have lots of snacks when I tune in as well...lol



I wanted to smack that kid around. The director of that place seems to have a lot ...a lot... of patience.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 2, 2009)

R. Mutt said:


> <snip> whenever i watch mst3k i wish there was a girl around.




Ahahahaaha. Sorry, but I bet this very sentence has been uttered hundreds of thousands of times.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

I confess that I love photo threads. But why on earth does every picture loaden post of someone have to be quoted six times (directly afterwards) including all the pics? :blink:

I'm kinda tired of changing my mouse's batteries each time I check a photo thread...


----------



## steely (Jan 2, 2009)

IC I will never live somewhere cold.


----------



## butch (Jan 3, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> IC that I really, really miss Ripley and hope that she's having a wonderful 2009. And also, that one day soon she'll post all about it.



Me too! 

...........


----------



## saucywench (Jan 3, 2009)

I confess I've had my first big cry of 2009


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 3, 2009)

Uh-oh, Saucy, what's wrong?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 4, 2009)

Don't be too sure about that. Ssssssssssssssss.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 4, 2009)

For those who may have read the saga of our neighbors I wrote about a while back... I just spoke to the old lady across the street. It turns out that the old lady (who owns the house...) believes that the (supposed...) movie star's widow who lives with her has been embezzling money she was entrusted with. Meanwhile, the old lady has let the drunk, and the crazy guy move back in with her (she went and picked them up from the homeless encampment in the flood control canal where she used to live...) During this conversation, she mentioned that the crazy guy has stopped speaking. Just the other day, I saw the crazy guy shoveling snow. Having remembered him speaking to me in the past, I mentioned to him what the old lady told me. He looked at me and said, "human speech is so overrated...", then turned away and continued shoveling.

IC... I still think the crazy guy is the most sane of the bunch.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2009)

IC that i was tempted to clean my mumma's bathroom for her but then a wave of epic fail hit me and not i cant be bothered haha..oops


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 4, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I love photo threads. But why on earth does every picture loaden post of someone have to be quoted six times (directly afterwards) including all the pics?



I hate that too. I wish that could be an automatic fix...like it automatically would not happen--no photos would be included--when you hit "reply". Would save sooooooo much scrolling time. Feels like such garbage space usage.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 4, 2009)

IC that sometimes I stare in sheer astonishment to figure out if the person's avatar is really them...or fake! :doh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 4, 2009)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> IC that sometimes I stare in sheer astonishment to figure out if the person's avatar is really them...or fake! :doh:



My avatar is really me


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

I always knew that cats are capable of human abilities.

I confess that I don't actually listen to all of the songs I post in the "poast a song..." thread. They just happen to be on some samplers I got because of other songs. (Talk about cheap samplers...)


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 5, 2009)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> IC that sometimes I stare in sheer astonishment to figure out if the person's avatar is really them...or fake! :doh:



I've got this same issue and now I totally feel like a jackass for telling everyone I know that Hugh Laurie likes fat chicks.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 5, 2009)

IC living on my own for the past few weeks while all my housemates went home has been bliss and now made me not want them to come back =|


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 5, 2009)

I cannot believe I have gone so long living without having seen the television show *House* sooner... What an incredible show. The formula does not get very creative from show to show, but the unsurprising beginning-middle-end basis they have going is filled with pure awesome.
'Nuff said.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 5, 2009)

I am watching my husband's GPS tracking on his way home. He has a G1 and turned it on, i could probably tell pretty precisely when he will be at the door  It's fun! (not in a stalker wife sort of way)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 5, 2009)

Chimpi said:


> I cannot believe I have gone so long living without having seen the television show *House* sooner... What an incredible show. The formula does not get very creative from show to show, but the unsurprising beginning-middle-end basis they have going is filled with pure awesome.
> 'Nuff said.


I tooooolllllldddd youuuuu.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> For those who may have read the saga of our neighbors I wrote about a while back... I just spoke to the old lady across the street. It turns out that the old lady (who owns the house...) believes that the (supposed...) movie star's widow who lives with her has been embezzling money she was entrusted with. Meanwhile, the old lady has let the drunk, and the crazy guy move back in with her (she went and picked them up from the homeless encampment in the flood control canal where she used to live...) During this conversation, she mentioned that the crazy guy has stopped speaking. Just the other day, I saw the crazy guy shoveling snow. Having remembered him speaking to me in the past, I mentioned to him what the old lady told me. He looked at me and said, "human speech is so overrated...", then turned away and continued shoveling.
> 
> IC... I still think the crazy guy is the most sane of the bunch.



IC that I didn't realize Stan lived on the set of a soap opera... lol


ETA: I also C that I didn't realize how many green cans I had until now... apparently I'm a pillar in the Dimensions communinty. Sweet. LOL.

Does this mean I get a gold can soon?!??  :bounce:


----------



## Carrie (Jan 5, 2009)

I find myself at a moral crossroads. I want chocolate, but the only chocolate I have are Starbuck's espresso truffles. I also want sleep in the very near future. 

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2009)

Make chocolate frosting in a blender...or hot chocolate.....or drive to 7/11.....it's a worthy cause.......


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 5, 2009)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> IC that sometimes I stare in sheer astonishment to figure out if the person's avatar is really them...or fake! :doh:



I know it may be hard to believe but all that sexiness in my avatar really is me!


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Jan 5, 2009)

love this show. It does pretty good about finding new things that could be wrong with people and it's good drama. It does follow a pattern, and normally I can guess what time it is when watching the film. 



Chimpi said:


> I cannot believe I have gone so long living without having seen the television show *House* sooner... What an incredible show. The formula does not get very creative from show to show, but the unsurprising beginning-middle-end basis they have going is filled with pure awesome.
> 'Nuff said.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Jan 5, 2009)

Me too. But I have to admit that sometimes I forget to delete the photos when I reply.



Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I love photo threads. But why on earth does every picture loaden post of someone have to be quoted six times (directly afterwards) including all the pics? :blink:
> 
> I'm kinda tired of changing my mouse's batteries each time I check a photo thread...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 6, 2009)

IC I am thoroughly addicted to Chelsey Lately...she and Chuy are adorable! And hilarious to boot.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 6, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I didn't realize Stan lived on the set of a soap opera... lol
> 
> ...



If only you knew SMA... if only you knew... 



IC - I'm curious to see if a post of mine gets deleted again...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1042064&postcount=52


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 6, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> If only you knew SMA... if only you knew...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IC that I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 6, 2009)

IC if I could torch NAAFA to the ground .. 

SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE ME AN EFFIN' TORCH.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 6, 2009)

IC that I get you are not concerned about anything/anyone else but your own ego.

don't be so sure this is about you


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 6, 2009)

What is UP with bitchy, confrontational customer service reps? :doh: 

"Um, hi, I never heard back on [xyz]. I was wondering what the status of that was?"
"Ma'am, we sent you follow-up paperwork on 12/16, and you never returned it, so we cancelled your application."
"I never received it. I wish you'd called or something."
"Well, ma'am, it didn't go to the wrong address because we didn't get it back." 
"Ma'am, we receive other people's mail at our house all the time because we've had eight different mailmen in the last six months. Somebody else probably received it by mistake and didn't bother putting it back in the mailbox. Can you please tell me what additional information you need and I'll gladly send it?"
"Ma'am, people say that ALL the time when they really just screwed up and missed the deadline. We can't control the postal service. Besides, my sister's a postal worker, and she says the amount of mail actually misdelivered by postal workers is almost nothing."
"We've received six letters in the last week meant for our neighbors. You're welcome to come stand by our mailbox for the next week and see that I'm telling the truth. Can I speak to your supervisor?"
"*Grumble.* Alright, ma'am, I've reopened your case. You need to send [abc] to [123] by 1/15/09."
"Thank you."


----------



## Rowan (Jan 6, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> What is UP with bitchy, confrontational customer service reps? :doh:
> 
> "Um, hi, I never heard back on [xyz]. I was wondering what the status of that was?"
> "Ma'am, we sent you follow-up paperwork on 12/16, and you never returned it, so we cancelled your application."
> ...



Well...as a kick ass rock star customer service rep for a utility company (VERY hard job) (oh...and im not bragging...you can ask my supervisors lol) I am sorry that you had that kind of experience. Unfortunately, sometimes CS reps just dont give a damn and do a half ass job...hence why there is so much turn over. 

Hopefully the supervisor did a better job of assisting you!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 6, 2009)

It never got as far as her supervisor. As soon as I asked for one, she fixed it. lol

But yeah - I was a CS rep for a looooong time (years) so - I know.  I just hate when I'm on the other end and I get a bitchy one! lol I had bad days, too, in CS, but I never took it out on the customers (at least, I don't THINK I did! lol)


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2009)

IC that I got my new ID badge for my big kid job today. All the other people in my position have "GN/RN Intern" listed on their tags.... mine already says "RN" on it. I haven't taken the board yet....


It was kinda cool to see that. I know I have to get it corrected, but it was a fun little glimpse into the future a month from now. LOL.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 6, 2009)

IC that this is my new anthem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx3bgP3fJgM


----------



## Weeze (Jan 6, 2009)

IC that i don't really feel bad that two of my coworkers were laid off today.

They were annoying.
I get extended hours.
I win.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 7, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that this is my new anthem.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx3bgP3fJgM



Kevin is such a rockstar!!!! And he drops the F-bomb ALOT for that tiny little song :huh:


----------



## Filly (Jan 7, 2009)

IC that I am starting to lose control.

and IC that I have been coming to these boards for a while now and only just discovered reps.. thank you to those who made nice comments


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 7, 2009)

So my post hasn't yet been deleted so far... but I'm wondering how well this one will fare...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1043466&postcount=83

IC - I'm not usually the one who starts hot conversations, but when I see a bonfire I always come prepared with a can of gasoline! :happy:








SMA413 said:


> IC that I didn't realize Stan lived on the set of a soap opera... lol
> 
> ...



Here's a sneak peek as to the soap opera across the street SMA... The old lady is basically running an under-the-table half-way house for alcoholics (she jokingly refers to her place as the "house of drunks"...) but she hangs out and drinks with them on the front porch all the time. I have a strict policy not to make booze runs for them unless I get to keep the change, and it needs to be at least 5 bucks or so... anyhoo...

About a half year ago, things were going good for them and after a rainstorm this showed up on the skylight in their kitchen...










They were considering allowing pilgrims to visit (for a small fee of course...) but unfortunately a recent snow storm washed the image away...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 7, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> So my post hasn't yet been deleted so far... but I'm wondering how well this one will fare...
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1043466&postcount=83
> 
> IC - I'm not usually the one who starts hot conversations, but when I see a bonfire I always come prepared with a can of gasoline! :happy:


Hey Stan - 

I think we all make dicey posts once in a while that we feel might get deleted, but we press on if we have something important to say. 

I don't quite understand why you keep linking your posts here with comments like the gasoline line - it sounds like you're purposely trying to egg on a fight and bait the mods. Or like you're trying to drum up more of an audience...? I'm not exactly objecting if that's what you want to do, but if it's not, then you're sort of watering down your message. 

What gives?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 8, 2009)

I confess that I'm thinking we need a Dimensions Emmy/Academy Award....



....._for your consideration, I give you these posts_.....





Can't wait for the red carpet, to see all those purdy tuxes and dresses.




:bounce: this smiley exhausts me


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 8, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Hey Stan -
> 
> I think we all make dicey posts once in a while that we feel might get deleted, but we press on if we have something important to say.
> 
> ...



I'm starting to realizing that my anger is probably misplaced in some ways and some of the people I have targeted (one in particular that I've gotten personal with...) probably have better intentions than I realize, but still strike me as imposing their will over a majority that resents it. I live a long way from these people, and only "know of them", I certainly don't know them personally. But I'm so absolutely sick of my preference being (what I perceive anyway...) under the shadow of "feederism" and the many years of me having to defend my preference for fat women because of it. I think the numbers in the poll I posted clearly indicate that something is amiss here in Dims, and quite frankly the powers that be don't particularly give a shit because it's a mantra they intend to impose upon us irregardless of how it effects any of us attempting to "mainstream" the concept of fat acceptance.

I've been profoundly disillusioned with Dimensions for a while because of this, and frankly I don't care what I "light on fire" at the moment. I do realize the mods have been very kind to me, I'm not unappreciative of that by any means.

IC - Basically the way I feel at the moment is...

Never put anyone up onto a pedestal and make them into a hero because their motives may not be what you think they are, even though you appear to have the same cause... they may not even particularly want your help. I've never had many heros, I certainly have none at the moment.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 8, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm starting to realizing that my anger is probably misplaced in some ways and some of the people I have targeted (one in particular that I've gotten personal with...) probably have better intentions than I realize, but still strike me as imposing their will over a majority that resents it.


Over the majority? LOL. Um - have you taken a look at what the majority of people are here for, Sparky? It ain't size acceptance, that's for dang sure. 

... "just realizing".... "misplaced anger"... Holy hell, dude - you've had your shoe up about 20 people's asses for over 24 hours, and you're just now realizing that you can't see past your ankles? Get real. You've acted like a total jackass, and it's not only caused some people (okay, me) to completely dislike you, but - and here's a part I might actually enjoy because spite is fun - you fucked up your own message. It's gone - and it ain't coming back... because you've taken a giant shit (for the second time!) on the living room rug. 


fa_man_stan said:


> I live a long way from these people, and only "know of them", I certainly don't know them personally. But I'm so absolutely sick of my preference being (what I perceive anyway...) under the shadow of "feederism" and the many years of me having to defend my preference for fat women because of it.


I'm not a fan of feederism either - in fact, I couldn't be more opposed to it. So what? It happens to be here. And it doesn't say a THING about me, or you. This is NOT your house. Dim is NOT made for you. Why do you think you have any right to stamp your foot and demand answers and changes? I don't know how you're able to walk with balls that big. You must have pants specially made. 



fa_man_stan said:


> I think the numbers in the poll I posted clearly indicate that something is amiss here in Dims, and quite frankly the powers that be don't particularly give a shit because it's a mantra they intend to impose upon us irregardless of how it effects any of us attempting to "mainstream" the concept of fat acceptance.


The numbers in the poll mean absolutely _dick_. You lost any ground you had made with that poll (and it was slight) when you started with all the insults, baiting, sarcasm and self-puffery. And you're right - they (aka Conrad) probably don't give a shit... because THEY don't see anything wrong. They're running this place as they want it to be - why in the blue hell do you think it is, or should be, about mainstreaming fat acceptance? You're laboring under the false idea that this is what Dimensions is for. IT ISN'T. How many people have to say that before you'll GET that?


fa_man_stan said:


> I've been profoundly disillusioned with Dimensions for a while because of this, and frankly I don't care what I "light on fire" at the moment. I do realize the mods have been very kind to me, I'm not unappreciative of that by any means.


They've been pussies. You should have been kicked in the ass long about page three. You're disillusioned with Dimensions? Join the fucking club. Show me *one* person that likes everything that goes on here, and I'll show you a $3 bill. WE DON'T GET EVERYTHING WE WANT IN LIFE. We get from it what we can. That's why most of us are here - there's *something*, maybe ONE thing, that we enjoy. But here's the big difference - the rest of us don't go pissing on everything else just because someone else likes it and we don't think they should. You're the only one that seems to get away with that circus trick. 

- - - 

I confess that when I try on a pair of shoes that I think will fit... and they don't... I don't call up Manolo Blahnik and scream and yell that their shoes don't fit me. I don't demand that an entire design line be remade to fit ME. I don't mash my foot into that same shoe and stomp around, thinking it should mold to my foot. I don't call the store owner a manipulative, two-faced, cocky shithead because his shoes aren't catered to the shape of MY foot. What I do.... and maybe I'm odd here, but what I do is *FIND ANOTHER FUCKING PAIR OF SHOES.*


----------



## swordchick (Jan 8, 2009)

I am with you and butch! I saw an older post in a thread recently and I thought that she was back. Then I was instantly disappointed when I saw the date of the post.



TraciJo67 said:


> IC that I really, really miss Ripley and hope that she's having a wonderful 2009. And also, that one day soon she'll post all about it.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 8, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm starting to realizing that my anger is probably misplaced in some ways and some of the people I have targeted (one in particular that I've gotten personal with...) probably have better intentions than I realize, but still strike me as imposing their will over a majority that resents it. I live a long way from these people, and only "know of them", I certainly don't know them personally. But I'm so absolutely sick of my preference being (what I perceive anyway...) under the shadow of "feederism" and the many years of me having to defend my preference for fat women because of it. I think the numbers in the poll I posted clearly indicate that something is amiss here in Dims, and quite frankly the powers that be don't particularly give a shit because it's a mantra they intend to impose upon us irregardless of how it effects any of us attempting to "mainstream" the concept of fat acceptance.



Stan, you're the only person that represents yourself. You do not owe it to anyone an explanation of who you are or what you prefer or what you like, unless _you_ would like to explain and/or think they are deserving of an explanation. That goes for you, that goes for me, that goes for Conrad, that even goes for the famous male that started the controversial thread (the one where he'd like to fatten up a woman to the point of death). We're all people and we're all just as important and unimportant as the next person.
At least that's how I see it.

You're not representing or represented of feerderism unless you are a feeder. Hell, all feederism is "bad" in the general definition of bad. I'm not saying I am one way or the other, but who's to say that they're not damned tired of being labeled a good guy - they're just people that love to feed and fatten? It doesn't make you more important than that person. I believe it makes them inhuman and wrong to hurt someone, but the sole reason of enjoying fattening up someone, I don't think, makes them a bad person.

You're you, they're them, and that's all there is to it. If people are jumbling you and others together, that's their view and their prerogative; it still doesn't mean you have to defend yourself. Hell, your preference doesn't constitute my preference. We both have some minor and some very differing views and opinions when it comes to being a "fat admirer," but that doesn't make either of us right or better than the other.

You're good people, Stan, even if you're being a dick in some ways right now.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 8, 2009)

Fucking Choklahoma...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 9, 2009)

I confess that I've developed a truly unhealthy obsession with Marionberry preserves :smitten: ever since my trip to Oregon... and now I have no way to satiate my addictive desires, since I just polished off the only jar of it I brought home. :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.oregongourmet.com/oregon-jam.html


All kinds of marionberry preserves.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 9, 2009)

When I check into marionberry rehab, Monique, I'm naming you as my supplier.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 9, 2009)

Sneezes really are sometimes like mini-orgasms. I have a mini cigarette and a mini snuggle after, and then a mini walk of shame! _*I KID.*_


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 9, 2009)

IC that my co-worker and I regularly have discussions on the FreeCreditReport.com commericals and the "band".

:wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 9, 2009)

That's so funny. I JUST said in chat the the one at the renaissance fair makes my knees weak. God I love nerds. :wubu:


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 9, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That's so funny. I JUST said in chat the the one at the renaissance fair makes my knees weak. God I love nerds. :wubu:



haha I LOVE the ren faire one! My coworker likes the "married my dream girl" one. And the i love that the old lady is in most of them, scowling everytime. 

omfg i could really go on for an hour, so I'll just stop myself now.


----------



## Neen (Jan 9, 2009)

Mmm scott stapp... so hot.. long hair, greasy or not.. SO HOT!:wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 10, 2009)

IC I had to send a letter addressed "Attn: FA Department" today, and it gave me the giggles. 

I was imagining a bunch of nerdy, handsome, glasses-wearing FAs sitting around at desks looking at letters and going "How fat do you think THIS one is? Hmmm..."


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 10, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I was imagining a bunch of nerdy, handsome, glasses-wearing FAs sitting around at desks looking at letters and going "How fat do you think THIS one is? Hmmm..."



What the fuck???
I belong there.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2009)

I have two confessions. 

The first is that sometimes I really wish I had my very own tauntaun to ride around. I might also hug him and squeeze him and call him George. 

The second is that I'd really love to see someone track the cyclical Dims craziness and determine whether there's some sort of pattern to it.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 10, 2009)

IC I went to a monster truck show tonight.


No freakin joke.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 11, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> IC I went to a monster truck show tonight.
> 
> 
> No freakin joke.



How was it?



Reading your post brought back memories of when I was 15 and attended some rodeo type event out in the country. What an effing bunch of rednecks.....:doh:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 11, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I have two confessions.
> 
> The first is that sometimes I really wish I had my very own tauntaun to ride around. I might also hug him and squeeze him and call him George.
> 
> The second is that I'd really love to see someone track the cyclical Dims craziness and determine whether there's some sort of pattern to it.



Full moon was today.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 11, 2009)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Full moon was today.
> 
> Just sayin'.


See? That's what I'm talkin' about. 













P.S. 6 days till BSG. :bounce:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, no - I have to Tivo them. I haven't watched any of season 4.0 yet. *No Spoilers, dammit!*

I started back at the beginning with Andy before I had watched the 4.0 episodes I had taped last year, so I've been waiting to catch up. We stopped just before "All Along the Watchtower", so Andy doesn't even know who Cylon models 8-11 are. All this "Who's the last Cylon" business is making me crazy! (Please don't let me get spoiled. Please, please, please!) I pre-ordered the 4.0 dvds - they came last week - so I'm ready for a BSG marathon the next time he comes to visit.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 11, 2009)

My lips are sealed, promise! :happy:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How was it?
> 
> 
> 
> Reading your post brought back memories of when I was 15 and attended some rodeo type event out in the country. What an effing bunch of rednecks.....:doh:



It was interesting... I went with my sister (not the crazy one) and my 4 yo nephew. My nephew was all into it- mainly because they had Spiderman and Batman trucks.

They also had a motorcross event that was pretty cool.

This whole Monster Jam thing was apparently a bigger even than I thought it would be. The whole thing was sold out. Parking was ridiculous- we parked like 4 blocks away. The nearby freeway was backed up for a mile in both directions. I'm pretty sure is was bigger than a Spurs game- and the Spurs are practically a religion around here.




And the rodeo is next month.  I'll get my fill of hot cowboy eye candy. LOL


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 11, 2009)

I confess I'm a big dork....

Has anyone seen the Oreo Cookie commercials with the Manning Brothers and the Williams sisters talking trash to each other during a press conference? It makes it seem as if there will be a battle or competition of some sort between the two sets of athletic siblings? Anyone? 

Anyhoo...I'll be the first to admit I love me some Eli but I'm really excited and can't wait to see the outcome of this silly commercial.

*Hides in the dork closet*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 11, 2009)

I confess that telling someone "i love you" for the very first time via text message, when you know it's the perfect time and the perfect medium is thrilling. And also a great way to make someone's month.

Further confession - excruciating headaches before orgasm? Bueller?


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 12, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I confess that I'm thinking we need a Dimensions Emmy/Academy Award....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of tuxedos Mossy... Check out this little gold star shaped lapel pin I just got! I tried something a little different and put it on the tail instead of the lapel...


IC - The pin poked me in the ass, but I kinda liked the way it felt.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 12, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> Further confession - excruciating headaches before orgasm? Bueller?



Documented phenom! Coital cephalalgia! Not fun.

ETA: I think I just like sayin cephalalalalalalgia.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 13, 2009)

[15 minutes ago]
&#9836;*_brrrrrrrring!_*&#9836;
*Me*: Hello? 
*_rustling papers_*
*Me*: *Helloooooooooo?*
*_rustle rustle rustle_*
*Me*: *_click_*​[1 minute elapses]
&#9836;*_brrrrrrrring!_*&#9836;
*Me*: *raised eyebrow* "Hello?"
*_rustle rustle_*
*Me*: *louder* "*HELLO!!!*"
*_rustle. rustle-rustle._*
*Me*: *_click_*​[1 minute later]
&#9836;*_brrrrrrrring!_*&#9836;
*Me*: *taps foot* "Hello."
*_rustle rustle_* *_rustle rustle rustle_*
*Me*: "Grrr." *_click_*​My husband's blackberry is on his desk at work, covered with papers. Somehow, the papers are pushing buttons, and the blackberry keeps calling me, all on it's own. Three times now, lol.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 13, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> [15 minutes ago]
> &#9836;*_brrrrrrrring!_*&#9836;
> *Me*: Hello?
> *_rustling papers_*
> ...



awww...his blackberry misses you! :happy:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 13, 2009)

IC this is annoyingly addictive


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 13, 2009)

Chimpi said:


> Hell, all feederism is "bad" in the general definition of bad.



Wow. I cannot believe I missed this.
I messed up. I meant all feederism is not "bad" in the general definition of bad. Sorry for the confusion and any harm feelings people felt by me saying the quoted sentence.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 14, 2009)

IC I didn't see natural sunlight all day today... it was my first 12 hr shift at the hospital and it looked the exact same outside at 7 tonight as it did at 6:45 this morning.


I missed the sun. lol


----------



## mossystate (Jan 15, 2009)

I opened my MSN email and I saw all these new emails from and between one of my sisters and two of my brothers. They were discussing how some guy in Washington state wants to be buried with his cat, and how that is not legal. My Mom was buried with the remains of her cat...Shep ( she was in ash form...there was no cat carcass draped about her shoulders ).

Well, that set off a chain of emails that were highly disturbing...unless one knows these members of my family.  ...ok, even IF you knew them. I confess that I feel sorry for people who lack a sense of humor. 

Mom...Dad...I know you would have been laughing right along with us. I thank you for the best parts of me.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 15, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I opened my MSN email and I saw all these new emails from and between one of my sisters and two of my brothers. They were discussing how some guy in Washington state wants to be buried with his cat, and how that is not legal. My Mom was buried with the remains of her cat...Shep ( she was in ash form...there was no cat carcass draped about her shoulders ).
> 
> Well, that set off a chain of emails that were highly disturbing...unless one knows these members of my family.  ...ok, even IF you knew them. I confess that I feel sorry for people who lack a sense of humor.
> 
> Mom...Dad...I know you would have been laughing right along with us. I thank you for the best parts of me.



I know exactly what you mean. When my sister was here for three months we would occasionally (alright, alot) have some laughs that most others just would not understand. Esp. about the obit for the blind guy who died in an ATV accident.:doh:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 16, 2009)

1. Boys are so delicious.
2. I'd like some buttered rolls!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 16, 2009)

I know, I want to know when we're getting the buttered rolls we were promised in the title of this thread!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 16, 2009)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Full moon was today.
> 
> Just sayin'.



So THAT'S what's going on. I was wondering why so many people around me were kicking up trouble and bizarre acquaintances were coming out of the woodwork this past week.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 16, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> So THAT'S what's going on. I was wondering why so many people around me were kicking up trouble and bizarre acquaintances were coming out of the woodwork this past week.



Also, there is a mercury retrograde messing things up in the cosmos. It started on the 11th i think, and goes until the 1st of February.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know, I want to know when we're getting the buttered rolls we were promised in the title of this thread!


I ate yours already.......:blush:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I ate yours already.......:blush:



I got lost in yours. Wait, this is not the Frisk thread. Nevermind.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 17, 2009)

IC that I'm _hot_, and you're _not_.


----------



## QueenB (Jan 17, 2009)

furious styles said:


> IC that I'm _hot_, and you're _not_.



goddamn u.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 17, 2009)

IC that this was what I considered my Femme art in high school

Lame
Still Lame
Not even cool
DOH!
*shudder*

Jesus! even for a sixteen year old, these are weird. To much Ms and Bust Magazine not enough Pop music... :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I got lost in yours. Wait, this is not the Frisk thread. Nevermind.




How you like them buns?????


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 17, 2009)

Mishty said:


> IC that this was what I considered my Femme art in high school
> 
> Lame
> Still Lame
> ...


Hey MBED - I love your sig. :wubu: 

And you can never have too much Ms. Mag - Gloria Steinem is an alumna of the same feminist college I went to, though, so I'm biased.  lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 17, 2009)

I confess that I haven't written a single thank you note to friends/family/students who gave me holiday gifts this year. I'm a slacker and my mind has been elsewhere. I hope there isn't a time limit on sending thank you cards but if there is I think I'm nearing it.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2009)

IC that I LOVE cold weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mishty (Jan 17, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hey MBED - I love your sig. :wubu:
> 
> And you can never have too much Ms. Mag - Gloria Steinem is an alumna of the same feminist college I went to, though, so I'm biased.  lol.



Thank you!  


To say you attended the same college as Gloria, I'd put that on any future resumes!

Gloria was my role model once I started wearing a bra, I know that sounds weird, but I went to school and researched "Bras" and came home at the lovely age of 11 refusing to wear the damn thing. I'm pretty sure my Momma saw the downfall coming....all because of Gloria.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2009)

I started and finished an awesome book tonight. _A Thousand Splendid Suns_ by Khaled Hossein. He wrote _The Kite Runner_

OMG..such an amazing story...If you haven't read it..you should...


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 18, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I started and finished an awesome book tonight. _A Thousand Splendid Suns_ by Khaled Hossein. He wrote _The Kite Runner_
> 
> OMG..such an amazing story...If you haven't read it..you should...



I read both of those books and I recommend them as well, and I'm not even a big fan of non fiction usually. The guy who wrote the books is a doctor AND he can write great stories...leave some talent for the rest of us will ya?!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 18, 2009)

IC I just got home from seeing Marley and Me. OMG- cried like a freakin baby. It made me want to come home and kiss my 3 dogs... even the one I usually hate and only really like cuz he's so good with my nephew.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 18, 2009)

I confess I wish LalaCity would clean out her box!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 18, 2009)

IC that the results from my boards are available... but I'm scared shitless to actually find out if I passed or not... 



So far, everyone that has taken it from my class has passed. I sure as hell don't want to be the first one to NOT pass. And I know that ignoring it will not make it go away.


Maybe I'll just wait a few hours and talk myself into it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 18, 2009)

Come on Sam! Do it! We're rooting for ya - and now you have US waiting with bated breath! Doooooo iiiiiiit! (As smart and hard-working as you are, I have NO doubt you passed - you probably did better than anyone else!)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 18, 2009)

Grown men flirting with 18 year olds skeevs me the fuck out. :doh::doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Grown men flirting with 18 year olds skeevs me the fuck out. :doh::doh:



*OMG SURLY....you r reading my mind as I witness more frequently as of late...but a certain new young'n is driving me crazy..perhaps time to test out *IGNORE*...but you still have to see all the responses blah blah blah....*


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 18, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> IC that the results from my boards are available... but I'm scared shitless to actually find out if I passed or not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Come on Sam! Do it! We're rooting for ya - and now you have US waiting with bated breath! Doooooo iiiiiiit! (As smart and hard-working as you are, I have NO doubt you passed - you probably did better than anyone else!)



What Ginny said!!

Want me to check them for you??


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah come on Sam I know you passed  check it the suspense is killing us too.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 18, 2009)

Need to tell someone I've been chatting with that I'm not interested anymore. He's nice enough, but I just don't feel anything for him...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 18, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OMG SURLY....you r reading my mind as I witness more frequently as of late...but a certain new young'n is driving me crazy..perhaps time to test out *IGNORE*...but you still have to see all the responses blah blah blah....*


 

I have no problem with 18yo's contributing. But the crazy flirting weirdness, yeah...skeevy.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 18, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Come on Sam! Do it! We're rooting for ya - and now you have US waiting with bated breath! Doooooo iiiiiiit! (As smart and hard-working as you are, I have NO doubt you passed - you probably did better than anyone else!)





goofy girl said:


> What Ginny said!!
> 
> Want me to check them for you??





sugar and spice said:


> Yeah come on Sam I know you passed. check it the suspense is killing us too.



Thanks guys...


I was actually able to function throughout the day, but as soon as I came home, my parents convinced me to check.


and I passed!!! I'm OFFICIALLY and RN!! 

  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 18, 2009)

CONGRATS SAM!!!


----------



## Paquito (Jan 18, 2009)

We knew you could do it!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 18, 2009)

The hard work has paid off! Congradulations!


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 18, 2009)

IC im gonna send someone a very sweet, semi-anonymous Valentine's day card. Hes so freakin cute and I cant stop thinking about him (for the past 2 years!), so its about damn time I did something about it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 18, 2009)

_CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!_

We are SO proud of you, girlie! I knew you'd do it. It's so inspiring seeing other fat women follow their dreams and accomplish them. I am so, so, so, so proud of you right now!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!! 



And thanks goofy for my very own thread  Love ya!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 19, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks goofy for my very own thread  Love ya!


 

Congrats, chickie!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 20, 2009)

I finally used my brain and blocked the people that bother me. Why get caught up in crap when you don't have to? I wish I would have done this waaaaay sooner.


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I finally used my brain and blocked the people that bother me. Why get caught up in crap when you don't have to? I wish I would have done this waaaaay sooner.



Been working on this myself,I'm feeling calmer already.This is an outside the net project.It's amazing.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 20, 2009)

i eat sunflower seeds (shelled) when no one is around.:eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 20, 2009)

Just switch the D in your name....for an L....ok?...thanks.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

I have allowed myself to become partially attracted to a man I've been talking to on yahoo for about 5 months now.

He is my total opposite, and totally opposite compared to what I really would -like- in a partner, and feel that I -deserve- and -need- in a partner. ... I Think it is my body, that is attracted. And Partially my Desperation to feel imensly 'loved'.



*And, A Bonus Confession:*
Two days ago, I randomly sobbed over my "Ex Boyfriend" Disappearing on me.
No Calls. No Mail. No IM's or Emails. Absolutely Nothing.

He's done it before, when we weren't dating, and came back like 3 years later.
I thought I was over him. But just randomly, I've become a bit depressed/emotional about it again. He was the most 'perfect' match I'd ever found for myself. Even if he was all the way in baltimore.

I Hate Myself, For Allowing Him to Still Make Me Upset. I Am So Confused....


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2009)

I used to like the song At Last. One day, I hope to get back to the liking!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 21, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Thanks guys...
> I was actually able to function throughout the day, but as soon as I came home, my parents convinced me to check.
> and I passed!!! I'm OFFICIALLY and RN!!
> :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Congrats!!!!!





Surlysomething said:


> Congrats, chickie!



Thanks 


IC that I had a pretty awkward moment today... but it needs a little bit of background. 

Back in August, I dated this guy Matt for like a month. He worked for one of the medical equipment companies here in town. I had met most of his family, including his uncle who worked for the same company. Well, I ended up breaking up with him (he's the guy that i broke up with via text, if y'all remember that...  ) when school started up.

So fast forward to today. I was in my internship class and today's topic was on skin assessment and care. There was a speaker who was going to talk about different types of pressure-relieving beds... and the speaker was Matt's uncle. When he came in, he kinda did the "i think i know you from somewhere" look. Afterwards, I went over to him to say hi- I didn't want to be rude! After I explained to him that I used to date Matt, he was like, "Ohhh yeah! So what happened between you two?"

It's not like I could be 100% honest with him and tell him I broke up with Matt because he was boring and the sex was awful... so I blamed it on school. LOL.

But who ASKS that straight off the bat??


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 22, 2009)

I confess that I keep starting to read threads, not realizing until I've dived on in for a while that they are ancient and exhumed by the addition of a few recent posts. Wha? What? Oh...2007.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2009)

I feel strangely broken-hearted...


for something that could have been...





but won't be...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 23, 2009)

IC that I'm travelling home tomorrow after classes to find out whether or not I'm still going to have a girlfriend... I have every intention of making sure I do. But as it is not my decision, all I can do is try, and hope.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 23, 2009)

Snotty rep from assholes still adds to my total.

:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Snotty rep from assholes still adds to my total.
> 
> :happy:


 
haha...high five for that


----------



## Weeze (Jan 23, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> IC this is annoyingly addictive




OH GOD.
Can't.
Stop.
Playing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2009)

How comes you're posting here, then?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2009)

IC that my lips are numb...

I sprayed a cut I had on my knee with Dermaplast, which has an analgesic in it. Somehow I got it on my lips and now they're numb.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 24, 2009)

ic that i unabashedly enjoy like, more than one song on the new coldplay album. more proof that eno = christ.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 24, 2009)

furious styles said:


> ic that i unabashedly enjoy like, more than one song on the new coldplay album. more proof that eno = christ.


 

It grows on you, that's for sure


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 24, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that I'm travelling home tomorrow after classes to find out whether or not I'm still going to have a girlfriend... I have every intention of making sure I do. But as it is not my decision, all I can do is try, and hope.



I hope it works out how you want it to..you're a really nice guy!

Ugh..was totally on the other side of this last week..I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 24, 2009)

I would give $10,000,000 to somebody to rub my back.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll be right over!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Snotty rep from assholes still adds to my total.
> 
> :happy:



This asshole couldn't rep you right now....you will just have to accept my snottiness instead......


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 25, 2009)

furious styles said:


> ic that i unabashedly enjoy like, more than one song on the new coldplay album. more proof that eno = christ.



IC that I heard strains of the _Carmina Burana_ playing in my head when I read this. 

(No. No, I didn't  But it was fun to have them play in my head while I pretended that they'd played in my head because of Coldplay. )


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This asshole couldn't rep you right now....you will just have to accept my snottiness instead......


Got her for ya. 

-Rusty
(Need to borrow a tiny car to run people over with?)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 25, 2009)

I thought the thread just wished a happy b-day to 'everyone with a hole' :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 25, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> Got her for ya.
> 
> -Rusty
> (Need to borrow a tiny car to run people over with?)



I'm betting that your car...isn't really THAT tiny.....


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 25, 2009)

IC that weekends just simply aren't long enough!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm betting that your car...isn't really THAT tiny.....


It feels bigger inside than it looks.

-Rusty


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 25, 2009)

I Know I Need Help. But I'm too scared to ask for it. 
My Parents are getting angrier at me by the day.
I Wish they could live a day in my shoes.
Have My Thoughts.
Feel my feelings. 
Especially when they yell at me.

I Wish I could tell them, But I can't bring myself to tell them anything anymore.
..they'll just get more mad at me. Or Put Me away..


----------



## mossystate (Jan 25, 2009)

I was up until 4AM...and not doing anything fun. Earlier in the evening I was playing hide and go seek with Bucky. On our last round, he was just behind a wall and he whipped around and smacked his head against it. He was fine...but it still did not stop me from staying up for ' Concussion Watch 2009 '.

...he is fine....poor, dumb, Bucky.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 25, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> It feels bigger inside than it looks.
> 
> -Rusty



Most excellent answer indeed....I owes you some rep when my tank fills back up


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 25, 2009)

IC that sometimes I am completely baffled by the things I find under my boobs and/or in my bra.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm bummed.

My bf was supposed to be here tonight..we've been planning it all week..counting down the hours and he called tonight..his car broke down..he's stranded and waiting on his dad to come get him....

Needless to say he can't make it tonight..we are going to try for tomorrow..but no promises there either..

*sigh* I was sooo looking foward to some much needed cuddling.


----------



## Cors (Jan 26, 2009)

I always worry if my emails are too personal, self-centered or creepy especially if I am feeling particularly emotional. Ugh.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 26, 2009)

We've been watching that Dog Whisperer guy on the National Geographic Channel lately, and I've been trying to establish myself as the leader of our pack... holding my head up, shoulders back... owning spaces... marking my territory, etc... Just like that Cesar Chavez guy teaches people... I think I've got all the right moves...

IC... Everybody just laughs at me... especially our two cats.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm off to the hospital for some testing. Wish me luck!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 27, 2009)

Everything went well. Thanks for the note, Stan.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Everything went well. Thanks for the note, Stan.




Glad everything turned out okay Tina


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Glad everything turned out okay Tina



Thanks! I finally think I found a Dr who's going to help me out with the issues i've been having as well. What a relief.


----------



## steely (Jan 27, 2009)

I confess it's been a long day and I am going to bed,where I should have been an hour ago.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't open up to people very often, so when I do it's a big deal for me.


When I get blown off it really hurts. That's hard to admit for a tough-ass like me.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 28, 2009)

IC buying the house has me worried about the payments


----------



## sugarmoore (Jan 28, 2009)

i have a cush on someone ive never met


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 28, 2009)

This might be the most embarassing confession I've ever posted...

Taylor Swift's "Love Story" makes me cry. Or at least, it did until the 95th time I heard it on the radio.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 28, 2009)

It's fascinating to watch someone position themselves specifically to make an entire thread full of people spittin' mad... 

and then claim shock and surprise (oh, and of course victimization) at how people are reacting to you.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 29, 2009)

IC - It's easier to pop a bubble than it is to blow one.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 29, 2009)

IC that one of my favourite movies as a child was _Terminator 2_, and the scene where the T-1000 impersonates John Connor's mother at home when he calls and then proceeds to stab his father in the throat through the milk carton he was drinking out of... has made me utterly unable to drink milk out of the carton or jug. 15 years and I have never drank from a milk carton larger than the little ones at school.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 29, 2009)

I think it's really awesome that there's a GLBTQ area now. 


Bravo!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 29, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> IC that one of my favourite movies as a child was _Terminator 2_, and the scene where the T-1000 impersonates John Connor's mother at home when he calls and then proceeds to stab his father in the throat through the milk carton he was drinking out of... has made me utterly unable to drink milk out of the carton or jug. 15 years and I have never drank from a milk carton larger than the little ones at school.



My father and I watched this movie when I was like 7yrs old and that scene came on and he was like .. "and that is why you pour yourself a cup and not drink out of the milk carton" 

.. and I never did it again after that.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 29, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> My father and I watched this movie when I was like 7yrs old and that scene came on and he was like .. "and that is why you pour yourself a cup and not drink out of the milk carton"
> 
> .. and I never did it again after that.



I honestly thought for the longest time that he was killed for drinking out of the carton.

It scared me out of forming a bad habit.

Parents, take note.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 29, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I think it's really awesome that there's a GLBTQ area now.
> 
> 
> Bravo!



I second this! Kudos to George and the others for getting the GLBTQ Board going, I think it will be an interesting and thriving board! Starting a new board is a lot easier than I realized...


IC - Perhaps if I were to address my concerns to the Webmaster in a much nicer way he would be more accommodating...


Hmmmmmmmm.... Naah. It's not nearly as much fun and my point probably wouldn't get across.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 29, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> IC that one of my favourite movies as a child was _Terminator 2_, and the scene where the T-1000 impersonates John Connor's mother at home when he calls and then proceeds to stab his father in the throat through the milk carton he was drinking out of... has made me utterly unable to drink milk out of the carton or jug. 15 years and I have never drank from a milk carton larger than the little ones at school.





BothGunsBlazing said:


> My father and I watched this movie when I was like 7yrs old and that scene came on and he was like .. "and that is why you pour yourself a cup and not drink out of the milk carton"
> 
> .. and I never did it again after that.





IC that i'm not sure why in hell I talk to EITHER of you.... especially after this....


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 29, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> IC that one of my favourite movies as a child was _Terminator 2_,





BothGunsBlazing said:


> My father and I watched this movie when I was like 7yrs old



This would be...a major difference between y'alls generation and mine? Me and you? I don't know, but my parents wouldn't have ever let me think about seeing a movie like that until I could, legally, i.e., 16, and even then maybe with a parent/guardian as noted. I mean...I can barely handle movies like that *now*. It's amazing to me that you could be so connected to it as a child. I just have to note. Cause it's wild.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 29, 2009)

IC that my dad had me watch the original Predator when I was a child. It gave me the innate fear of any movie with Ahnold in it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 29, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that my dad had me watch the original Predator when I was a child. It gave me the innate fear of any movie with Ahnold in it.



I've been thinking about this idea since I posted...I guess my parents were a little inconsistent. I mean...they took us to Monty Python and the Holy Grail when I was 7 and I was terrified of the rabbit (hah) but you could argue the whole thing is kind of a lot for a little kid. And they took us to unrated films of all kinds in junior high/HS, like Utu, which is still one of the most violent films I've ever seen. But like...they made a huge deal out of seeing Endless Love, which was rated R and we had to go with my friend's mom! And an Ahnold movie...fergit it. My parents considered the first Terminator film *very* violent. I still can't imagine growin up with this stuff! Predator! Gah!


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 29, 2009)

Gremlins scared the shit outta me...







I was like ... 5 or something..


----------



## mossystate (Jan 29, 2009)

I remember going into a video store with two nephews ( brothers ). They were probably 5 and 8. My sister and I were going to get a movie to watch when they went to bed ( we were having a lil slumber party ). The older nephew went up to a cutout of Rambo and said, " hey, let's rent this ". I laughed and said, noooooooo, don't think so. He said, " oh, we have already seen it ". I told him he was going to come with me to the Disney section.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 29, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I remember going into a video store with two nephews ( brothers ). They were probably 5 and 8. My sister and I were going to get a movie to watch when they went to bed ( we were having a lil slumber party ). The older nephew went up to a cutout of Rambo and said, " hey, let's rent this ". I laughed and said, noooooooo, don't think so. He said, " oh, we have already seen it ". I told him he was going to come with me to the Disney section.



yeah and than they were like .. ooh, we can't get Rambo.. hey aunty mo', what is that thing on the little mermaid vhs cover?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 29, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> This would be...a major difference between y'alls generation and mine? Me and you? I don't know, but my parents wouldn't have ever let me think about seeing a movie like that until I could, legally, i.e., 16, and even then maybe with a parent/guardian as noted. I mean...I can barely handle movies like that *now*. It's amazing to me that you could be so connected to it as a child. I just have to note. Cause it's wild.



I'm still not sure just why my father thought it was a good idea to allow me to watch movies like that, and _Predator_, and the like.

No regrets about it though; they're at least some damn good movies (and a couple great ones) that he showed me.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 29, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> yeah and than they were like .. ooh, we can't get Rambo.. hey aunty mo', what is that thing on the little mermaid vhs cover?



Hey, stop Photoshopping your sex toys into innocent movie art.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 29, 2009)

My daughter and I used to watch South Park together (she was about 3 at the time...) until one of the times Kenny getting killed freaked her out.... Maybe 20 years from now she'll post an entry about it in a thread like this.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 29, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> I've been thinking about this idea since I posted...I guess my parents were a little inconsistent. I mean...they took us to Monty Python and the Holy Grail when I was 7 and I was terrified of the rabbit (hah) but you could argue the whole thing is kind of a lot for a little kid. And they took us to unrated films of all kinds in junior high/HS, like Utu, which is still one of the most violent films I've ever seen. But like...they made a huge deal out of seeing Endless Love, which was rated R and we had to go with my friend's mom! And an Ahnold movie...fergit it. My parents considered the first Terminator film *very* violent. I still can't imagine growin up with this stuff! Predator! Gah!



I should expand on my earlier comment. Yeah, as a kid, I was frightened out of watching a lot of those movies (I saw Predator and Aliens which scared the hell out of me, and though I've grown to love the first two Alien movies, those sorts of gory action thrillers don't impress me much). But as I got older, I just realized how horrible Ahnold was in ANYTHING.

"It's naht a Toomah!"

Oh, and also courtesy of my dad, I grew up with vague memories of some movie with King Arthur and a flying rabbit and something about a Trojan Bunny. It wasn't until almost junior high that I saw it again and realized that I was a born again Monty Python fan. 

However... I think this now officially qualifies as "thread hijacking". So, IC that I shall not comment any further. :doh:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 29, 2009)

Naw, I think it's interesting! It's something I think about a lot around here, interactin' with folks who aren't exactly my age, as somebody who never plays video games...media consumption's interestin.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> It's fascinating to watch someone position themselves specifically to make an entire thread full of people spittin' mad...
> 
> and then claim shock and surprise (oh, and of course victimization) at how people are reacting to you.




What's more fascinating...or should I say annoying? When I see people like this in reality.......:doh:



About the scary movie stuff.....never was long term frightened by movies much- but never saw them as much as I read scary novels. I remember reading "Amityville Horror" at eight years old...and having nightmares over it years later. Would even think red eyes were looking in the windows at me. By the time I saw the movie- I thought it was a really stupid suckfest compared to the book.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2009)

IC that I'm on the phone with my best friend right now...

Her- "Are you working next Wednesday?"
Me- "Umm.. yeah, I think so. Why?"
Her- "Oh damn. So you know how I went green for like a month and went all vegetarian but then I remembered how much I loved meat and went back to being an omnivore? Well, I some how got put on a PETA mailing list. I still get e-mails from them every now and then and I just got an e-mail from them. They're having a demonstration next Wednesday."
Me- "Okaaay....."
Her- "They're getting people to shower together in Alamo Plaza."
Me- ... silence...
Her- "I'm not gonna shower with them!! They want me to hand out flyers. I just want to watch."
Me- ... more silence...
Me- "Well, darn... it's too bad I have to work that day. Let me know how that works out for you."


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...
> About the scary movie stuff.....never was long term frightened by movies much- but never saw them as much as I read scary novels. I remember reading "Amityville Horror" at eight years old...and having nightmares over it years later. Would even think red eyes were looking in the windows at me. By the time I saw the movie- I thought it was a really stupid suckfest compared to the book.


A video game designer said something interesting in this context... 

"The biggest horror comes from the things we don't see. Our imagination draws the most horrible pictures - we simply have to give it the right input" 
(Quoting the general sense of what he said.)


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 30, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> A video game designer said something interesting in this context...
> 
> "The biggest horror comes from the things we don't see. Our imagination draws the most horrible pictures - we simply have to give it the right input"
> (Quoting the general sense of what he said.)


Oh, I don't know, the scene of Sarah Connor getting her FLESH BURNED OFF by a nuclear explosion (dream sequence, no real spoilers!) pretty much scared the fuck out of me when I was, like 10.

Still haven't watched that part of the film since. I still skip it.



liz (di-va) said:


> I can barely handle movies like that *now*.


I know the feeling  noooooot a fan of scary shit. Oddly enough, it's not the suspense that bothers me, but the nastiness - one reason I've never bothered to watch the Final Destination or Saw movies (but strangely, the bloodiest scene in Pulp Fiction never bothered me... )


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 30, 2009)

I just wanna scream: "_Don't_ give her any money!"

But I won't.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Oh, I don't know, the scene of Sarah Connor getting her FLESH BURNED OFF by a nuclear explosion (dream sequence, no real spoilers!) pretty much scared the fuck out of me when I was, like 10.
> 
> Still haven't watched that part of the film since. I still skip it.
> 
> ...


Well, do you know why? Because your imagination covers the part you can't see... The pain and all that. Doesn't always happen consciously, though...


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> A video game designer said something interesting in this context...
> 
> "The biggest horror comes from the things we don't see. Our imagination draws the most horrible pictures - we simply have to give it the right input"
> (Quoting the general sense of what he said.)



That quote was probably from someone working on the _Silent Hill_ games... It's really an effective way to get you terrified. They'll put you in a dark room with a tiny flashlight and a stick- not a gun or a sword but a STICK- and there's something in the opposite corner making disgusting noises and it sounds godawful and you know it's godawful but you can't even see it. And when you get closer to it, you aren't able to see all that much of it because of the limited light, and the rest of this... creature... that your brain fills in is just as terrifying as the idea of what it might be when you couldn't see it.

(If you can't tell, I love that series )

It's a method that also has worked well for a number of horror authors and filmmakers. H.P. Lovecraft, in fact, would scarcely describe the beings in his stories, often hinting around the edges while never filling in the real details. Stephen King has done this quite a bit as well. In film, there's many Asian horror films that do this, where the whaterver-it-is is lurking just out of focus, or just off-camera.

It's also done in _The Thing_, where you have no clue what the fuck the thing looks like for most of its appearances (partly because it's always changing, and partly because it's often in low light); and it's done extremely well in _Alien_, where you never really see the creature in full until the end.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2009)

The BHM/FFA board is freakin' RIDICULOUS.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 30, 2009)

Out of alllll the shit said in that thread...THAT post gets deleted? Things that make one go...heheeeeeeee.


----------



## steely (Jan 30, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> The BHM/FFA board is freakin' RIDICULOUS.



This is priceless.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 31, 2009)

LalaCity is an evil woman......just....evil....she should be ashamed of herself.



* looks up at my ceiling *


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 31, 2009)

The wind troubles me.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 31, 2009)

Glen Hansard & Markéta Irglová are on Austin City Limits tonight..SO EXCITED!!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 31, 2009)

I need to be held. Don't ask why....just dooooooooo it!

:blink:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 31, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I need to be held. Don't ask why....just dooooooooo it!
> 
> :blink:



You should get together with my hubby....he's often requesting the same thing!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 1, 2009)

gawd, I am BORED and ANTSY


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 1, 2009)

This is one of the coolest freaking things I have ever seen


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

That was a totally cool find...REPPPPP...lol


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 1, 2009)

ANother one lol


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 1, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> That was a totally cool find...REPPPPP...lol



Cool, huh?? I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## bexy (Feb 1, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Cool, huh?? I've never seen anything like it!



ARGH I love these! On the UK Big Brother last year they got the housemates to do one as a challenge and it rocked!

Looky!

Ping Pong


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 1, 2009)

IC I'm surprised someone hadn't done this long before now, but actually seeing the concept the way it's shown here is pretty funny.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 2, 2009)

IC that last night's halftime show reminded me of just how much I love The Boss. He's such an incredible showman and it's so obvious that he absolutely loves doing this stuff.

Part 1

Part 2


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 2, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> IC that last night's halftime show reminded me of just how much I love The Boss. He's such an incredible showman and it's so obvious that he absolutely loves doing this stuff.


Geez, Beej, doing enough sucking up there? You'd take his crotch in your face too, wouldn't you? 
Boom! Roasted!


----------



## Crystal (Feb 2, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Geez, Beej, doing enough sucking up there? You'd take his crotch in your face too, wouldn't you?
> Boom! Roasted!



How did I know you were going to incorporate that joke into some thread, today? *shakes head*


----------



## Cors (Feb 2, 2009)

I suck at small talk and feigning interest.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 2, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> IC that last night's halftime show reminded me of just how much I love The Boss. He's such an incredible showman and it's so obvious that he absolutely loves doing this stuff.
> 
> Part 1
> 
> Part 2




He's pretty freakin' amazing.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 2, 2009)

I REALLY did not need to know that....:blink::huh:


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 3, 2009)

For 2 years a man was having an affair with an Italian woman. One night, she confided in him that she was pregnant. Not wanting to ruin his reputation or his marriage, he paid her a large sum of money if she would go to Italy to secretly have the child. If she stayed in Italy to raise the child, he would also provide child support until the child turned 18.

She agreed, but asked how he would know when the baby was born. To keep it discrete, he told her to simply mail him a post card, and write 'Spaghetti' on the back. He would then arrange for the child support payments to begin.

One day, about 9 months later, he came home to his confused wife.

"Honey!," she said, "you received a very strange post card today." 

The wife watched as her husband read the card, turned white, and fainted.

On the card was written:

"Spaghetti, Spaghetti, Spaghetti, Spaghetti, Spaghetti.

Three with meatballs, two without.

Send extra sauce."


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 3, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> For 2 years a man was having an affair with an Italian woman. One night, she confided in him that she was pregnant. Not wanting to ruin his reputation or his marriage, he paid her a large sum of money if she would go to Italy to secretly have the child. If she stayed in Italy to raise the child, he would also provide child support until the child turned 18.
> 
> She agreed, but asked how he would know when the baby was born. To keep it discrete, he told her to simply mail him a post card, and write 'Spaghetti' on the back. He would then arrange for the child support payments to begin.
> 
> ...



Your joke gave me a good afternoon chuckle! 

BTW... I was thinking of you this morning Joy. I saw your Denny's thread you posted earlier... A friend of mine and I almost went for the freebie breakfast at Denny's but our schedules didn't work out.


----------



## saucywench (Feb 3, 2009)

I had reserved seats tonight to hear Bob Woodward discuss his new book, _The War Within_, and don't feel up to going. 

The good thing about it is that I can hear it here, later, once they get it uploaded.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 5, 2009)

IC that earlier today I had a stunning, shocking moment of realization that I did something in the exact same way that my father would. I said something- which isn't something that I can recall him saying word-for-word, but he might've- but it was the voice, and the intonation and all that, that was just about as identical as I can make it. And it was all done totally subconsciously. It just came out.

I'm still not sure how I feel about it, picking up my father's mannerisms. It's really just kind of... weird.


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 6, 2009)

Its my mission this year to get boned by this a guy from a band I like. Hopefully I'll see the band this summer so I can seduce my way into his pants.

rawrrrr. :eat2:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 7, 2009)

IC that it's above 60 degrees here today... and I'm not sure I'm that happy about it. This kind of warm-up only leads to one thing - MUD!


----------



## Suze (Feb 7, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> IC that it's above 60 degrees here today... and I'm not sure I'm that happy about it. This kind of warm-up only leads to one thing - MUD!


hey! snow sucks more...this is basically what it looks like outside my window right now. 

*;`(*

ps:
IC i'm excited i'm going on vacation to a warmer place in a couple of weeks! 

View attachment 1140072789492_707.jpg


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 7, 2009)

susieQ said:


> hey! snow sucks more...this is basically what it looks like outside my window right now.
> 
> *;`(*
> 
> ...



Call me insane, but I'm hoping for another freak blizzard of about a foot, before winter disappears altogether. Still, glad to hear you have a warming vacation coming up!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 8, 2009)

RIP  

James Whitmore: October 1, 1921 - February 6, 2009













"Brooks was here"


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 8, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Call me insane, but I'm hoping for another freak blizzard of about a foot, before winter disappears altogether. Still, glad to hear you have a warming vacation coming up!



You're insane.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd do me.


----------



## butch (Feb 8, 2009)

I was waiting for my order at five guys tonight (amazing burger joint), and they have these boards where people can post their doodles. Usually they're variations on "I <3 Five Guys" in crayon. Tonight, there was one doodle on the board that had in the top left corner, above the "I Love Five Guys" message, "I dig fat chicks!" It made my night.

If you're reading, anonymous FA, I hope I wasn't the only fattie that saw your message.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww, how great! That would make my WEEK. I'd probably end up eating there more often! LOL


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 8, 2009)

butch said:


> I was waiting for my order at five guys tonight (amazing burger joint), and they have these boards where people can post their doodles. Usually they're variations on "I <3 Five Guys" in crayon. Tonight, there was one doodle on the board that had in the top left corner, above the "I Love Five Guys" message, "I dig fat chicks!" It made my night.
> If you're reading, anonymous FA, I hope I wasn't the only fattie that saw your message.



aw yeah!!! cool, butchie


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 8, 2009)

My Parents Are Fighting.
I'm almost 19, you'd think I'd be able to handle that. Right? 
..Not at all. 
I'm upstairs in my room, almost crying.

*IC that maturity wise, I am between 11 and 13/14. *


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 8, 2009)

IC that there's a concert coming up and I really want to go.....



I have no one to go with me..it sucks..I'm not sure that I could go on my own.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 8, 2009)

Games. I am waaaaay too old for them.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 9, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Games. I am waaaaay too old for them.



.. But, the game's out there, and it's play or get played.






Oh, damn, now I've got to watch all 5 seasons of The Wire. Gonna have to call it of work now.


----------



## Suze (Feb 9, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Call me insane, but I'm hoping for another freak blizzard of about a foot, before winter disappears altogether. Still, glad to hear you have a warming vacation coming up!


yes, you are insane.

i had to wait for the bus for about 1 hour today because of the chaos caused by 1000 tons of SNOW. 
is _this_ what you're hoping for?!

and yup, spain here i come (thank gawd!)

;p


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 9, 2009)

susieQ said:


> yes, you are insane.
> 
> i had to wait for the bus for about 1 hour today because of the chaos caused by 1000 tons of SNOW.
> is _this_ what you're hoping for?!
> ...



Have fun in España, you sound like you need some thawing out!  


IC - I do still like snow, but I'm getting tired of shoveling it!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 9, 2009)

Alright, this is a little embarassing, but I was flipping through the channels and landed on CMT. I don't watch the channel, but I noticed that it was Sugarland, singing "Stay." Now, I'm in no way a country fan, but I love that song. So I'm watching the music video, and...I start tearing up. The combination of the powerful song and the singer looking right in the camera eyes welling up was too much for me I guess (either cry or don't, but don't tease like that!). So yea, that's my confession.

And I'm kinda tearing up right now. :blush:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 9, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> Alright, this is a little embarassing, but I was flipping through the channels and landed on CMT. I don't watch the channel, but I noticed that it was Sugarland, singing "Stay." Now, I'm in no way a country fan, but I love that song. So I'm watching the music video, and...I start tearing up. The combination of the powerful song and the singer looking right in the camera eyes welling up was too much for me I guess (either cry or don't, but don't tease like that!). So yea, that's my confession.
> 
> And I'm kinda tearing up right now. :blush:


Don't be embarrassed. That's a beautiful song, and the video is very powerful in its simplicity. Plus, Sugarland is so, so good. Miles better than most contemporary country out there nowadays. 

There. Feel better?


----------



## Paquito (Feb 9, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Don't be embarrassed. That's a beautiful song, and the video is very powerful in its simplicity. Plus, Sugarland is so, so good. Miles better than most contemporary country out there nowadays.
> 
> There. Feel better?



haha now I do, I was so glad that they won the Grammy last night, they're performance was one of my favorites of the night.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 9, 2009)

There's a 7 week old beautiful baby boy in the building and my hormones are going NUTS.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 9, 2009)

I have noticed a lil something out here in Dimslandia. Most of the men who yap and yap about the physical characteristics they like in a woman...to the point of being offensive in how they voice those preferences..........ummmmmm........those men tend to never post pictures of _themselves_, or go into any kind of detail about who _they_ are. Now, I don't care what these men look like, as being an asshole is no better if they guy looks like he jumped off a magazine cover, but, it sho is innerestin.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I have noticed a lil something out here in Dimslandia. Most of the men who yap and yap about the physical characteristics they like in a woman...to the point of being offensive in how they voice those preferences..........ummmmmm........those men tend to never post pictures of _themselves_, or go into any kind of detail about who _they_ are. Now, I don't care what these men look like, as being an asshole is no better if they guy looks like he jumped off a magazine cover, but, it sho is innerestin.



Lol, you just hit the nail on the head.....some feel like it's okay for themselves not to be attractive because "women don't care" or so they like to comfortably believe....
This is why I get so aggravated on dating sites or personal ads where guys message to compliment my picture....yet have none of themselves.
They are flat out saying "I am talking to you because of how you look"....yet I'm supposed to take some moral high ground, as a woman, and talk to them blind. Yeah, right....jerk off. 

And yeah, not having a picture up on a dating site DOES make me think he is not physically attractive....or at least believes that about himself. Good looking people usually WANT you to see their pics.......

Oh, and I'm willing to bet a LOT of money that the overwhelming majority of men, with pictures or without, won't even talk to women that don't show pics on those sites.......

I want any type of chat with a man to start on equal ground.....I should get to gauge his attractiveness up front....just like he did with me.


----------



## Cors (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with Mossy and GEF! 

Men who feel this entitled drive me nuts.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 10, 2009)

I lost my Aunt Michelle one year ago today in a car accident.

I can't believe how fast the time has gone by since it happened to tell you the truth, but at the same time it seems so long ago. Our family has gone through two very tragic loses in the last three years so my biggest wish for all of us is to just be safe.


I miss you, Auntie. 

T






(in the 80's-I thought she was the most glamorous women i'd ever seen)


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2009)

Anybody need a brand spankin new *Adobe Photoshop CS3 A-Z book*? $ 18.50+ shipping ( retail is 29.00 )

I have 5 for sale.



I might even let them go for a bit less...because I am nice that way.

:happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 11, 2009)

_This. Is My Confession._

*I Confess, That I Am Disappointed in the Failure I have Turned out to be as a 'young adult'. *


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> _This. Is My Confession._
> 
> *I Confess, That I Am Disappointed in the Failure I have Turned out to be as a 'young adult'. *



I realize you cannot see it right now...but...when the heaviest of smoke clears.....remember that you ARE very young....you have more time to decide what you will be....more time than you have been a ' failure '. You are depressed. Nothing looks...smells...tastes...feels right or positive when you are down.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 11, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> _This. Is My Confession._
> 
> *I Confess, That I Am Disappointed in the Failure I have Turned out to be as a 'young adult'. *



Don't get so down. You're no failure, and there's plenty of time to get it all right.

Hell, I'm still trying to figure it out myself.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 11, 2009)

I Am turning 19 in 1 month and 3 days. Exactly.


I Feel like Every day, since I hit my 18th birthday, I have been closer to 'dirt'. 

There is so much I -should- be doing, that I just cannot emotionally handle right now. No matter how damn hard I try.
And so much about reality I just cannot comprehend and get through my thick skull. Even though I have it bashed in there every day by my family.
...So.

Thusly, I feel I am a total failure.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 11, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> _This. Is My Confession._
> 
> *I Confess, That I Am Disappointed in the Failure I have Turned out to be as a 'young adult'. *



Telling by your avatar profile photo, you are a very attractive gal... You are articulate and seem to understand sentence structure and can spell... You appear to be a reasonably intelligent person...

That alone puts you in the upper 25% of American society. Don't worry, you're doing just fine, don't be so harsh on yourself. I second what the others said, you still have your whole life ahead of you, good things will come. I lived with my parents until I was 32 years old... you haven't reached that point yet... 



Surlysomething said:


> I lost my Aunt Michelle one year ago today in a car accident.
> 
> I can't believe how fast the time has gone by since it happened to tell you the truth, but at the same time it seems so long ago. Our family has gone through two very tragic loses in the last three years so my biggest wish for all of us is to just be safe.
> 
> ...



My condolences to your loss Surly. I also recently lost members of my family I understand how you feel and how quickly time passes.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> _This. Is My Confession._
> 
> *I Confess, That I Am Disappointed in the Failure I have Turned out to be as a 'young adult'. *



Oh honey, don't be so harsh on yourself. I am 45 and still trying to figure out how to be a good adult. Every day is a learning process. The fact that you are aware of trying to be a better person puts you in a much better position than you realize. Just wanting to improve will help you to reach your goals.

Oh yeah, and goals, some days we have them, some days we don't. Try and be the best you and enjoy what life has to offer. Please try and speak to yourself the same way you would a loved friend. You deserve it. Sending you hugs!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 11, 2009)

There might be a bit too much vagina talk around here lately. 

Might be.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 11, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> There might be a bit too much vagina talk around here lately.
> 
> Might be.



I think it's time for a penis thread!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 11, 2009)

^^^^...this....and....some of it gets to being borderline agressive, but in a ' heehee ' kinda way....hmmmmmmm


well...hell...now my ^^^^^'s have to go through Goof


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 12, 2009)

I had a really good cry last night but I also cut my bangs too short.


You do the math. :blink:


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 12, 2009)

I think I got a message from Spock in my fortune cookie today. It said "You will live a long, prosperous life." :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 12, 2009)

This is what I think about it all...... 

View attachment goof.JPG


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 15, 2009)

I found a church that I really really like!! Everything that I've read about or heard while I was there is everything that I have been looking for.... I never knew there was a church that shared my personal beliefs...I'm SO excited!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 15, 2009)

Goofy Girl! That's great news about finding a church. Finding people that have similar spiritual connections with me is a very important part of my life. I hope you find great fulfillment with this group.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 16, 2009)

IC that I ate whatever the hell I wanted last weekend at my brother's wedding, and it felt hella good.

Mate I did not let the team down, I ate like a trooper.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 16, 2009)

IC that since I have been losing weight by eating whatever the hell I want, whenever I want. I have become happy. [Because I -REALLY- want to weigh 290 again. So I can be able to ride a bike with my little brother. .. Especially since neither of our parents are physically able to. ] And Since the last time I went to the doctor, I have been overly-anal about my food intake. 

*It's scaring me. *


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 16, 2009)

IC that I just blew $200 on new scrubs. I haven't bought new scrubs in like 3 years and they're all way too big for me now... and I bought 2 pairs of Grey's Anatomy scrubs, a pair of Dickie's, and some other miscellaneous crap.

IC that I'm seriously considering taking a review class in Spanish. There is no way in hell that I can keep working in downtown San Antonio with the beyond remedial Spanish skills I have.

IC that I have the Jonas Brother's song "Year 3000" stuck in my head.
I think that has to be one of my most embarrassing confessions yet.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 16, 2009)

I confess I picked this up from CVS for $4.99. I love post-Valentine's candy sales. :wubu:

View attachment SatinHeart1.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 17, 2009)

Good news! Now there's Work-safe porn! 



(although I still wouldn't watch this at work, so view with caution)


----------



## Paquito (Feb 17, 2009)

Random confession, but I've never been kissed.

Never a :kiss2: for me.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 17, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Good news! Now there's Work-safe porn!
> 
> 
> 
> (although I still wouldn't watch this at work, so view with caution)



I confess that I found that both hilarious and still erotic at the same time... :huh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 17, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Good news! Now there's Work-safe porn!
> 
> (although I still wouldn't watch this at work, so view with caution)



WAIT! I HAVEN'T STOPPED LAUGHING YET!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 17, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> Random confession, but I've never been kissed.
> 
> Never a :kiss2: for me.



Why bother to kiss you when you already have your mcopen legs spread wide?


----------



## bexy (Feb 18, 2009)

IC that I am addicted to buying baby toys off ebay........!


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 18, 2009)

bexy said:


> IC that I am addicted to buying baby toys off ebay........!



Have you looked at Etsy yet?

And now you've gone and made me have to browse there for baby things. Cuuuute. Makes me mushy.


----------



## bexy (Feb 18, 2009)

out.of.habit said:


> Have you looked at Etsy yet?
> 
> And now you've gone and made me have to browse there for baby things. Cuuuute. Makes me mushy.



I haven't as I thought it was just a US site and I wouldn't be able to get stuff posted here. I don't really know much about it, must investigate!


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 18, 2009)

bexy said:


> I haven't as I thought it was just a US site and I wouldn't be able to get stuff posted here. I don't really know much about it, must investigate!



As far as I know, all of the prices are listed in US dollars, but it is my understanding that it's all converted through paypal, though I could be wrong. I do know that there are lots and lots of sellers over your way, and even if you purchase from the US, international shipping is not _always_ as bad on that site as one would suspect. Do take a look! Report back, because I'm so curious about what you're picking up!


----------



## Cors (Feb 18, 2009)

out.of.habit said:


> As far as I know, all of the prices are listed in US dollars, but it is my understanding that it's all converted through paypal, though I could be wrong. I do know that there are lots and lots of sellers over your way, and even if you purchase from the US, international shipping is not _always_ as bad on that site as one would suspect. Do take a look! Report back, because I'm so curious about what you're picking up!



I agree. Shipping prices are generally pretty reasonable. It helps that you can negotiate it with the seller. 

If your purchase is of high value (generally above 50USD but I have been taxed below that too - helps if seller marks it as a gift), you might get hit by the customs (expect to pay an additional 30%).


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 18, 2009)

IC that I'm spoiling somebodies cat! One day about two months ago I walk out on our deck and I see a friendly black and white cat with a collar and all hiding under our grill's tarp. So, I get some left over chicken, put it in a bowl and watch as the cat eats it up. Not too long after the cat wanders off, presumably back home.
To my surprise, the cat comes back in a couple days, I fed it more leftovers.

So, now I buy catfood and set out a bowl for this cat each day.
Now I want to buy a cat. :happy:


----------



## Cors (Feb 18, 2009)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> IC that I'm spoiling somebodies cat! One day about two months ago I walk out on our deck and I see a friendly black and white cat with a collar and all hiding under our grill's tarp. So, I get some left over chicken, put it in a bowl and watch as the cat eats it up. Not too long after the cat wanders off, presumably back home.
> To my surprise, the cat comes back in a couple days, I fed it more leftovers.
> 
> So, now I buy catfood and set out a bowl for this cat each day.
> Now I want to buy a cat. :happy:



I suspect this is happening to our cat! We feed it the recommended amount, but it has been gaining weight like crazy...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 18, 2009)

I confess that I ate some godiva chocolate yesterday and didn't like it.




SACRILEGE!


I paid $4.10 for two truffles, what a rip off.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I confess that I ate some godiva chocolate yesterday and didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think Godiva is extremely overpriced myself...never have liked it. Now Dove Chocolate- less expensive and much tastier


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 18, 2009)

Cors said:


> I suspect this is happening to our cat! We feed it the recommended amount, but it has been gaining weight like crazy...



Do you let her out? If so, then maybe.

So far my kitty friend (code named Sylvester) has yet to start gaining weight from what I can tell. 

I'm just sad that we're moving next month, so the cat will expect food but it wont be there.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

I confess that I wonder why slender FA's do not want to be fat. Is it because they fall for the social brainwashing that tells them fat is bad?


----------



## Suze (Feb 19, 2009)

ic this is one of the better loldogz  

View attachment funny-dog-pictures-homeless-hug.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 19, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I confess that I ate some godiva chocolate yesterday and didn't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think Godiva is extremely overpriced myself...never have liked it. Now Dove Chocolate- less expensive and much tastier



Ghirardelli chocolate rules! (Especially when it's on sale at Trader Joe's...)



That is all. 


...ehem...


IC I'm always amazed how much mucus human sinuses can generate.


... I know, having a post about chocolate and boogers is the height of sacrilege...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 19, 2009)

Even 30 years later, Ordinary People is so well written, and so well performed, that it's still cringe-worthy to watch those characters go through that story. I still - even after having seen it several times, years ago - feel uncomfortable watching it. It's like peeking through the windows of a family at their worst. 

I'd forgotten that Donald Sutherland was this good.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I confess that I wonder why slender FA's do not want to be fat. Is it because they fall for the social brainwashing that tells them fat is bad?


You like slender FAs. Do you want to be slender?


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You like slender FAs. Do you want to be slender?



Psssst....was making a point about certain FA's who bang the " oh, fat women who want to lose even one pound are just victims of social brainwashing "...drum. Turning it around to have them ask themselves a few questions. Sometimes, even fat women just want to be viewed as real people who might know what they want.

As for the men I like...well...hmmmm...pretty sure I don't have a set in stone attraction.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2009)

IC I just spent the last hour and a half chatting via webcam/mic with my 3 year old niece. I've been seriously down this week and it really helped raise my spirits.

Nothing warms your heart like hearing a little voice say they miss you and love you :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Psssst....was making a point about certain FA's who bang the " oh, fat women who want to lose even one pound are just victims of social brainwashing "...drum. Turning it around to have them ask themselves a few questions.
> 
> As for the men I like...well...hmmmm...pretty sure I don't have a set in stone attraction.



Why not just call them out? You and Traci have been beating that horse today in the what's annoying you thread.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

IC that I really wish that I hadn't come to this forum today.

I furthur confess that I think that the WHOLE "what's annoying you..." ruckus is the main reason why a lot of people are driven away from posting here--and that SUCKS. (this one is for my e-mail pal who confessed today that posting here is a drag sometimes)


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Why not just call them out? You and Traci have been beating that horse today in the what's annoying you thread.



Ummm...Misty...have you ever made a general comment about something that chafed you? Ever? No? Really? Hmmmmmmmmmmm. Was not directed at any one or two people. And, this had NOTHING to do with that ' annoying ' thread. You did not get it, which is fine, but, yeah...you did not get it.

And..holy hell...let's not start in on the beating of dead horses. That could get icky poopy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Psssst....was making a point about certain FA's who bang the " oh, fat women who want to lose even one pound are just victims of social brainwashing "...drum. Turning it around to have them ask themselves a few questions. Sometimes, even fat women just want to be viewed as real people who might know what they want.
> 
> As for the men I like...well...hmmmm...pretty sure I don't have a set in stone attraction.


Sorry - I wasn't saying your type was set in stone - I was trying to make a point, because I didn't know _you_ were trying to make a point. Apologies.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Sorry - I wasn't saying your type was set in stone - I was trying to make a point, because I didn't know _you_ were trying to make a point. Apologies.



Yeah, that thing I posted was actually in support of people..fat or thin...getting to decide how they want to look, without others saying they are too stupid to know themselves...etc..etc..


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Ummm...Misty...have you ever made a general comment about something that chafed you? Ever? No? Really? Hmmmmmmmmmmm. Was not directed at any one or two people. And, this had NOTHING to do with that ' annoying ' thread. You did not get it, which is fine, but, yeah...you did not get it.
> 
> And..holy hell...let's not start in on the beating of dead horses. That could get icky poopy.



Yep..and as far as I can tell..Terri did the same damn thing today.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Yep..and as far as I can tell..Terri did the same damn thing today.



Well, I was more interested in your commenting on the first part of my post, but, I guess when you do it it is different. Hell, I have many times admitted my love of flogging Mr. Ed. But...anyway...you connected stuff that was not connected.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 19, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Yep..and as far as I can tell..Terri did the same damn thing today.



Exactly. Too true.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 19, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Well, I was more interested in your commenting on the first part of my post, but, I guess when you do it it is different. Hell, *I have many times admitted my love of flogging Mr. Ed. *But...anyway...you connected stuff that was not connected.



When I'm flogging a horse, I like to have a meat tenderizer handy so I can pound out the chunks. I'm a bit anal-retentive about the chunks. I'm all about the smooth. 

But ... anyway ... I'm right there with you in my love of the good flog of dead, rotting, bloated, fetid topics. What I love even more than THAT, though ... is taking a step back (wiping the blood off my face) and watching everyone else kicking and beating and hacking and punching that corpse, carefully dancing around the blood 'n guts so it doesn't splatter their pristine white robes ... and so long as that gore doesn't touch them, why ... they're DIFFERENT from us, Mossy the Thing! They hate the drama. They don't like the negativity and the snark! They're never mean, and certainly, they don't contribute to the damage to that poor, bleeding horse! And, if you look really carefully, you might see a shiny halo or two. No, damn it, they most definitely do NOT pull a gawker slow-down in traffic. It makes for some good TV, it does. Almost ... almost ... but not quite better than "Lost"


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

IC that I have a crush on whomever decided to put jello in to go cups, whomever decided to make paper plates (I totally hate doing the dishes) and whomever was in charge of making the doritos in different flavors oh not-so-long ago. I dont care who they are...I have a crush on them.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 19, 2009)

IC that I've been randomly checking out airfares... without any real trip planned. *shrugs* Ya never know... I might just find a phenomenal fare to somewhere cool that works with one of my random days off.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 20, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> When I'm flogging a horse, I like to have a meat tenderizer handy so I can pound out the chunks. I'm a bit anal-retentive about the chunks. I'm all about the smooth.
> 
> But ... anyway ... I'm right there with you in my love of the good flog of dead, rotting, bloated, fetid topics. What I love even more than THAT, though ... is taking a step back (wiping the blood off my face) and watching everyone else kicking and beating and hacking and punching that corpse, carefully dancing around the blood 'n guts so it doesn't splatter their pristine white robes ... and so long as that gore doesn't touch them, why ... they're DIFFERENT from us, Mossy the Thing! They hate the drama. They don't like the negativity and the snark! They're never mean, and certainly, they don't contribute to the damage to that poor, bleeding horse! And, if you look really carefully, you might see a shiny halo or two. No, damn it, they most definitely do NOT pull a gawker slow-down in traffic. It makes for some good TV, it does. Almost ... almost ... but not quite better than "Lost"




* whips her about the face and shoulders with an unwashed ( from 1973 ) beach towel *......missed a spot, dove bar.

Tenderizing the horse with the songs of angels...much different than the clawing that you...err...we do.

When I get my Mossy Forum.....things will be different * hitches up pants and clears throat ( otherwise known as The Gates Of Bitter Hell ). Oh...wait...the thing about a forum was just you being mean? Why am I always hoping for better from you. 


Now, I must get back to Hell's Kitchen....the show. Tonight is all about raw meat. I am practically giddy!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> * whips her about the face and shoulders with an unwashed ( from 1973 ) beach towel *......missed a spot, dove bar.
> 
> Tenderizing the horse with the songs of angels...much different than the clawing that you...err...we do.
> 
> ...



Wow. Color me ignorant. I thought that the Gates of Bitter Hell were an actual location on your body, not the proposed name of your new forum :blush:


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 20, 2009)

*sigh...oh think twice...its just another day in paradise.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 20, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Wow. Color me ignorant. I thought that the Gates of Bitter Hell were an actual location on your body, not the proposed name of your new forum :blush:




No, that's the Portal of Paralyzing Chills Thrills and Part-Time Guillotine.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 20, 2009)

mossystate said:


> No, that's the Portal of Paralyzing Chills Thrills and Part-Time Guillotine.



Wow, it sounds kinda like an attraction you'd see in a theme park. Do you charge people for the ride?


----------



## mossystate (Feb 20, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Wow, it sounds kinda like an attraction you'd see in a theme park. Do you charge people for the ride?



No.


My joy comes from the looks on their faces.

I sell the tapes to FEARnet.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 20, 2009)

IC that I am enjoying my Friday...and am looking forward to tomorrow's festivities. Baby shower's are so much fun, especially when its the first child for the recipient. I am excited for my niece.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 20, 2009)

IC I am so stoked about the house


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 20, 2009)

IC that I just was just reading _Return of the King_, and one of the descriptions of the landscape really stuck in my head, like I've seen some place that fits the description, but I can't for the life of me remember if it's someplace I've actually been, or someplace I imagined, or someplace that I saw in pictures but never went to, and it's frustrating because I can't place it and unsettling because I can't figure out if it's something from my life or something artificial.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 20, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> IC that I have a crush on whomever decided to put jello in to go cups, whomever decided to make paper plates (I totally hate doing the dishes) and *whomever was in charge of making the doritos in different flavors oh not-so-long ago. I dont care who they are...I have a crush on them.*



There was a time in my life when I would have choked the life out of that person if I could have  

Now I'm just indifferent....though I would marry the person that made butterscotch pudding in those little cups........:wubu:


Oh....and in my fridge...RIGHT NOW!....is a bowl of orange jello with peaches on the bottom...

Someone wants me for my jello now........I can tell........ :batting:


----------



## Paquito (Feb 20, 2009)

IC that even though Demitri Martin makes me laugh with his standup specials, his show on Comedy Central...not so much. Not everyone needs their own show. Jus' sayin.


----------



## tattooU (Feb 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh....and in my fridge...RIGHT NOW!....is a bowl of orange jello with peaches on the bottom...
> 
> Someone wants me for my jello now........I can tell........ :batting:



i confess, that person is ME!!! :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 21, 2009)

tattooU said:


> i confess, that person is ME!!! :blush:



Watch it wiggle.....see it jiggle..........cool and fruity..........


OH GAWD! My new avatar status


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 21, 2009)

IC that I'm eating a bag of jelly beans (Jelly Belly..the only good ones!) and I've noticed that I have eaten my way around the red ones, and don't really plan on eating them. I didn't intentionally do it but I remember thinking how when I did eat one of the red ones it was cinnamon and that sort of ruined all the yummy fruitiness of the others....


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Watch it wiggle.....see it jiggle..........cool and fruity..........
> 
> 
> OH GAWD! My new avatar status


Can't rep you again yet. but that was good for a literal chuckle.


-Rusty


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> IC that even though Demitri Martin makes me laugh with his standup specials, his show on Comedy Central...not so much. Not everyone needs their own show. Jus' sayin.



Ditto.... he just seems to be playing out the "oh, i'm a monotone goofball with a marker and paper" card waaay too much... if that makes sense.


IC that I went out with my friend last night and ended up being the third wheel for hours while my friend got hit on by a super drunk guy with 2 friends who had the personalities of wet mops.

What a way to spend my Friday night.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 21, 2009)

Reading that post, all I could see was some older man doing his best to sound like a Valley Girl.


Dude....ummmmm...ok?...really!...ya know?!?.


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 21, 2009)

ic i miss being in pipe band. a lot.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 21, 2009)

There's so much wrong with that... I... I... arrrggghhh.... *snap!* 

View attachment Stabbing.gif


----------



## Paquito (Feb 22, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I went out with my friend last night and ended up being the third wheel for hours while my friend got hit on by a super drunk guy with 2 friends who had the personalities of wet mops.
> 
> What a way to spend my Friday night.



I know the 3rd wheel pain. Last night, one of my friends invited me to go out with her and two other friends. I'm not on speaking terms with one of them, but I figured, I got her back and I'll save her from being the 3rd wheel. Then, on our way to the restaurant, she decides to invite one of her friends. So there we are, her and her friend chatting away together, and the other two being all 'coupley." And there I am, sitting at the end of the booth, staring at my cell phone for an hour.

Oh joy.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 22, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I know the 3rd wheel pain. Last night, one of my friends invited me to go out with her and two other friends. I'm not on speaking terms with one of them, but I figured, I got her back and I'll save her from being the 3rd wheel. Then, on our way to the restaurant, she decides to invite one of her friends. So there we are, her and her friend chatting away together, and the other two being all 'coupley." And there I am, sitting at the end of the booth, staring at my cell phone for an hour.
> 
> Oh joy.



Isn't it just the greatest?  lol


IC that I'm a major dork and caved in...

I bought all 4 books in the Twilight series.
:blush:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 22, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Isn't it just the greatest?  lol
> 
> 
> IC that I'm a major dork and caved in...
> ...



You won't regret it..just don't do like I did..and read them all in a week..it's an emotional rollercoaster!


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 22, 2009)

So it might not be news that the geniuses at MTV decided a remake of Rocky Horror was needed. If you're into signing useless petitions just to express your opinion and think RHPC was perfect as it is without wasting money on a moronic do-over, here you go:

http://www.stoptheremake.com/


----------



## Captain Save (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to confess...I have a phenomenal espresso habit. When I go to a coffeehouse worth the name, my order always shocks the barrista: ten shots of espresso with four or five pumps of flavored syrup of some kind. This is followed by a generous splash of half and half, and this drink only last three or four hours. After three to five hours with an empty cup, I'm ready for a nap. More than one day with an empty cup, and I have no greater priority in life than to refill it. My dilemma with this is that coffee is virtually inescapable in the civilized world.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 22, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> I want to confess...I have a phenomenal espresso habit. When I go to a coffeehouse worth the name, my order always shocks the barrista: ten shots of espresso with four or five pumps of flavored syrup of some kind. This is followed by a generous splash of half and half, and this drink only last three or four hours. After three to five hours with an empty cup, I'm ready for a nap. More than one day with an empty cup, and I have no greater priority in life than to refill it. My dilemma with this is that coffee is virtually inescapable in the civilized world.


If you ever find yourself arriving for some kind of filmed "interview" and find all of your friends and family there waiting for you, all looking concerned and holding a piece of paper with scrawled writing on it, RUN.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 22, 2009)

IC that while Hugh Jackman isn't a good singer by any stretch... he gets an A+ for incredible effort. Can't carry the tune just right, but it's still _so much fun _to watch him tonight because of the energy put into it.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 22, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> IC that while Hugh Jackman isn't a good singer by any stretch... he gets an A+ for incredible effort. Can't carry the tune just right, but it's still _so much fun _to watch him tonight because of the energy put into it.



I was kind of wondering if he would bomb...big time...but, the opening was lively and fun. I think he did a great job. You can tell he really gives it his all.


----------



## Captain Save (Feb 22, 2009)

They'll never take me alive!! Give me coffee, or give me death!!


Correct me if I'm wrong about Hugh Jackman, doesn't he have a considerable background in musicals?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 22, 2009)

Do the Oscars suck? Or am I *that* sick? 

It feels like they suck. Then again I feel like I'm dying.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 22, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Do the Oscars suck? Or am I *that* sick?
> 
> It feels like they suck. Then again I feel like I'm dying.



I think that it might just be you, actually. Although not as impressive as they have been in previous years, I think that this year is still pretty awesome.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 22, 2009)

I've enjoyed the Oscars, but that tribute bit was making me seasick and frustrated as hell trying to read the names while they flew around like a monkey in a tree. What was the point of that??

I will say Ms. Latifah looked fabulous, though.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2009)

Apropos the Oscars...

IC - Lame humour as it may be... Tina Fey and Steve Martin always crack me up. They just did their skit and presented the award.


----------



## butch (Feb 23, 2009)

The Oscars, eh, well, when there are absolutely no surprises in the awards, then the show isn't that good. Couldn't we have had at least one surprise winner? I did like the way they presented the acting awards, though. Loved the acceptance speeches, too.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 23, 2009)

Fat women are not automatically going to talk to you just because you are an FA. Believe it or not, fat women are gonna choose who they talk to...just like normal people.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

IC a pint of pineapple-coconut with my name on it even though I am cold as heck right now!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 23, 2009)

Some are.......some are SO not!


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 23, 2009)

IC that today is my ex-best friend's birthday.

I haven't talked to her in probably 5 years. I still think about her from time to time.

It sucks how our friendship ended cuz it was over a stupid boy... and it was my fault.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 24, 2009)

I confess that whenever I spend any time away from Dimensions, I find myself completely lost and forlorn when I finally sign back in, meaning I'll wait longer and longer to sign back in. That's weird. One of many weird mental things I have.

Also, I can NOT FUCKING WAIT FOR SPRING!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 24, 2009)

IC I rather enjoyed Jerry Lewis' acceptance speech


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 24, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess that whenever I spend any time away from Dimensions, I find myself completely lost and forlorn when I finally sign back in, meaning I'll wait longer and longer to sign back in. That's weird. One of many weird mental things I have.



I totally feel the same way.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 24, 2009)

Your blog is calling your name, J. You know it is.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 24, 2009)

Chimpi said:


> activistfatgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I confess that whenever I spend any time away from Dimensions, I find myself completely lost and forlorn when I finally sign back in, meaning I'll wait longer and longer to sign back in. That's weird. One of many weird mental things I have.
> ...




Away perhaps, but not forgotten! It's always good seeing seeing you two around (and you also BBMe!)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm always around, Stan, you don't have a chance to miss me.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 25, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I'm a major dork and caved in...
> 
> I bought all 4 books in the Twilight series.
> :blush:





MisticalMisty said:


> You won't regret it..just don't do like I did..and read them all in a week..it's an emotional rollercoaster!



I bought the 4 books on Sunday. I finished the first 2 yesterday... and today is my day off... so I'll probably finish the series today. :blush:


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 25, 2009)

IC I can't wait to buy furniture for the new house.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 25, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> IC I can't wait to buy furniture for the new house.



Congrats on the new house! This is a good time to buy a house, and I would image there are also good deals on furniture out there at the moment.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 25, 2009)

IC that these guys always put a smile on my face.

Sarcastic Wednesday


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 25, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess that whenever I spend any time away from Dimensions, I find myself completely lost and forlorn when I finally sign back in, meaning I'll wait longer and longer to sign back in. That's weird. One of many weird mental things I have.
> 
> Also, I can NOT FUCKING WAIT FOR SPRING!





Chimpi said:


> I totally feel the same way.



Word! Too true.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 26, 2009)

i confess that i tried sweet tea from mcdonald's for the first time and it was wayyy too sweet for me. :/


----------



## mossystate (Feb 26, 2009)

I confess I am ticked off that I can't get ALL my personal pictures off Dims. I got lots, but not all. Grrrrrr.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 26, 2009)

QueenB said:


> i confess that i tried sweet tea from mcdonald's for the first time and it was wayyy too sweet for me. :/


Haha. I'll take yours. I love that stuff.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 26, 2009)

IC that, even though I just graduated in December, I'm already looking at graduate programs... both in town and on the East coast.

For some reason, it makes me feel way too old and way too young all at the same time. :/


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 26, 2009)

Although not my usual style, IC I'm in love with her and him.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 26, 2009)

I confess I ate a whole can of butterscotch pudding out of the can. Heathenistic behavior at best...but it was so good.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 26, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Although not my usual style, IC I'm in love with her and him.


 Okay, well, my c&p didn't work for the second link (thanks, Ginny  ) This is the "him". Still in love.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 26, 2009)

I confess....ER makes me cry dang neared every episode!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 27, 2009)

I freakin' love thunderstorms.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 27, 2009)

I confess that a Magic 8 Ball would be a better source of advice.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 27, 2009)

IC I am going to create a new doll, called the BBWLVR.

It'll be in representation of every man who has ever named himself BBWLOVER or some slight variation of it and it'll come with a cord that you can pull and it'll say one of five things.

1. How much do you weigh?
2. How much would you like to weigh?
3. What does your mother think of your weight?
4. Baby? 
5. Are you still there? 

It'll of course, have working parts, the limbs move from the keyboard to the groin rather fluently. 

(keyboard sold seperately)


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC I am going to create a new doll, called the BBWLVR.
> 
> It'll be in representation of every man who has ever named himself BBWLOVER or some slight variation of it and it'll come with a cord that you can pull and it'll say one of five things.
> 
> ...




Get a job, BGB! You have too much time on your hands.


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 27, 2009)

I confess that I'm finding it increasingly hard to give a damn about anything.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 27, 2009)

ic the huge fat lip i acquired yesterday is getting on my nerves.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 27, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC I am going to create a new doll, called the BBWLVR.
> 
> It'll be in representation of every man who has ever named himself BBWLOVER or some slight variation of it and it'll come with a cord that you can pull and it'll say one of five things.
> 
> ...




This is your best post so far!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 27, 2009)

IC that I'm sad that my solution to the FA board controversy went unnoticied.

*sulks back to obscurity*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> IC that I'm sad that my solution to the FA board controversy went unnoticied.
> 
> *sulks back to obscurity*



I like your idea- both times that you posted it. But you know....your idea doesn't allow the thin men only to say what they REALLY think of us fatties.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> I confess that I'm finding it increasingly hard to give a damn about anything.




Werd .


----------



## Paquito (Feb 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like your idea- both times that you posted it. But you know....your idea doesn't allow the thin men only to say what they REALLY think of us fatties.....




True
but if a man can't stand his ground and be honest in the quest for better understanding, then he's way too big of a pussy to matter.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> True
> but if a man can't stand his ground and be honest in the quest for better understanding, then he's way too big of a pussy to matter.



Quoted for Truth..


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 27, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> I confess that I'm finding it increasingly hard to give a damn about anything.


Kinda like this...





...perhaps?

-Rusty


----------



## Rowan (Feb 27, 2009)

I confess that i am in a rather odd mood. My hormones are wacky because im ready for my bc shot (tmi probably) and im not buzzed enough to give it to myself just yet. blah


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 27, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> Kinda like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only without the close button


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 1, 2009)

IC that sometimes I'm not sure if I'm just not good at "getting" things that are in written word....or if I just don't get it at all...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

IC that I really want to rep Goofy Girl but get mad every time cause I'm always out of damn rep whenever I try :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I really want to rep Goofy Girl but get mad every time cause I'm always out of damn rep whenever I try :doh:



I repped her for you. My good deed for the day. Now I can be as mean as I want for the rest of this Sunday. :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that I really want to rep Goofy Girl but get mad every time cause I'm always out of damn rep whenever I try :doh:





mossystate said:


> I repped her for you. My good deed for the day. Now I can be as mean as I want for the rest of this Sunday. :wubu:



you guys are sweet :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I repped her for you. My good deed for the day. Now I can be as mean as I want for the rest of this Sunday. :wubu:



Now I'm all turned on again.......THANKS FOR NUTTIN, MONIQUE!!!!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 1, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> you guys are sweet :blush:



:kiss2:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> THANKS FOR NUTTIN, MONIQUE!!!!



Good thing you put that comma in there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Good thing you put that comma in there.



Yeah....I figured I had to keep SOME things secret......


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 2, 2009)

IC - I just realized that Kermit the Frog was the first male FA I learned of as a child.


----------



## saucywench (Mar 2, 2009)

Today is the 10th anniversary of my father's death and I don't need this fucking asshole raising his voice to me!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 4, 2009)

Tomorrow?........I have a lunch date........with a single person of the male variety.


It is official......the end of days?.....near....oh......so.......near.

See, even man haters like me can catch the eye of a fella. I might just be a meanie and not give it back. That's how I roll.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 4, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Tomorrow?........I have a lunch date........with a single person of the male variety.
> 
> 
> It is official......the end of days?.....near....oh......so.......near.
> ...



Sorry, hon, but your brother doesn't count 

Have fun tearing the fella to tortilla-strip shreds, you man-eater, you.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2009)

IC that I have a supremely unhealthy amount of random bags/purses in my closet... but I can't part with any of them.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 4, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I have a supremely unhealthy amount of random bags/purses in my closet... but I can't part with any of them.



Check that, little Sam... it's your CLOSET size that is unhealthy. Unhealth-ily insufficient for your tasteful but not-nearly-big-enough purse collection. 

Ahem.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Check that, little Sam... it's your CLOSET size that is unhealthy. Unhealth-ily insufficient for your tasteful but not-nearly-big-enough purse collection.
> 
> Ahem.




Too true, too true.  Nice logic, big Sam... great minds/names think alike.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 4, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I have a supremely unhealthy amount of random bags/purses in my closet... but I can't part with any of them.



Oh, I so hear you on this one. I just can't part with any of my handbags/totes/purses, even though many are missing parts, looking ragtag and are last years models. Sigh! I have discovered under the bed containers though, and I was able to fit quite a few in the plastic box. Perhaps you could look into that storage idea.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 5, 2009)

I confess I am having a HUGE wtf moment...and shaking my head.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 5, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oh, I so hear you on this one. I just can't part with any of my handbags/totes/purses, even though many are missing parts, looking ragtag and are last years models. Sigh! I have discovered under the bed containers though, and I was able to fit quite a few in the plastic box. Perhaps you could look into that storage idea.



I bought two of those under-the-bed containers the other day.  They definitely get the job done.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 5, 2009)

It was lunch. Nice enough guy. Will not be renting the coach and horses and church.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> It was lunch. Nice enough guy. Will not be renting the coach and horses and church.


Oh blah blah blah.....now get to the good stuff......WHAT DID YOU HAVE TO EAT????


----------



## mossystate (Mar 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh blah blah blah.....now get to the good stuff......WHAT DID YOU HAVE TO EAT????



Had me some noodles of the Thai variety. When I got home, and was thinking about the pleasant, if uneventful time...I had a bowl of chocolate chip mint ice cream.

My toes are painted a true red. Any other questions?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 5, 2009)

Mossy...do you REALLY need to ask what her NEXT question is going to be?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2009)

Did you pick your nose at lunch? :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you pick your nose at lunch? :doh:



I picked his.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I picked his.



Wha???? YOU are sending women back to the dark ages....you should have made him pick his own damn nose..... :doh:

Anyway, since I have no doubt that you did him, how big is his.....nose?


----------



## mossystate (Mar 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wha???? YOU are sending women back to the dark ages....you should have made him pick his own damn nose..... :doh:
> 
> Anyway, since I have no doubt that you did him, how big is his.....nose?



Sheesh. I cannot win. I am either a man hating bitch, or a simpering doormat. So difficult being a modern gal!

You know...as much as he was only a nice enough guy, and I don't think I would want to try to actually date him...that did not stop me from thinking about wanting to see the size of his...southern region nose. 

I think he liked me more than I liked him.
Might be hard to shake him. There, a PERFECT line for you to work with!!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2009)

Go out again...but only if he pays his own way this time, though


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 5, 2009)

First of all, Mossy, congratulations! 

Did you slap him? :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> First of all, Mossy, congratulations!
> 
> Did you slap him? :blush:



I thought every woman slapped a guy around on the first date......have I been doing something wrong? :blink:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Go out again...if he pays his own way this time, though



Uhoh.....he paid for both.



I was supposed to have at least given him a handjob...right? Greenie, I come to you for this kind of advice. What do you do when some guy buys you noodles??!!!???!


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> either a man hating bitch, or a simpering doormat. ...



Women these days are expected to be experts at _multitasking_.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 5, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> First of all, Mossy, congratulations!
> 
> Did you slap him? :blush:



Yes. I do not want to disappoint you and your fellow FA's.:blush:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 5, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Women these days are expected to be experts at _multitasking_.



Ah...so...next time...a handjob AND pick his nose. Thanks, Fasc!!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 5, 2009)

You guys make me laugh :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Uhoh.....he paid for both.
> 
> 
> 
> I was supposed to have at least given him a handjob...right? Greenie, I come to you for this kind of advice. What do you do when some guy buys you noodles??!!!???!



I make them sorry they paid usually.....duh


I GOT your man-hating baby...heheheheheheheehehe


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Uhoh.....he paid for both.
> 
> 
> 
> I was supposed to have at least given him a handjob...right? Greenie, I come to you for this kind of advice. What do you do when some guy buys you noodles??!!!???!



Yeah... I think the unspoken rule is "if a guy buys your noodles, you must play with his noodle."

I could be wrong. I dunno.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 5, 2009)

check out this multi-quote action



goofy girl said:


> You guys make me laugh :happy:



Wait until I actually have sex again...you will be either howling...or twitching in a corner. Or, is that what the man will be doing. Hmmmmm.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I make them sorry they paid usually.....duh
> I GOT your man-hating baby...heheheheheheheehehe


 I got a baby with a fro.crappy photoshop courtesy of a dude in chat Damn, I was a cute baby.
View attachment baby froo.jpg




SMA413 said:


> Yeah... I think the unspoken rule is "if a guy buys your noodles, you must play with his noodle."
> 
> I could be wrong. I dunno.



My nickname when I was a kid was....Nikki. I was sometimes called Nikki Noodle. Destiny, I tell you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2009)

Life is too short to play around with noodles......just saying......


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Ah...so...next time...a handjob AND pick his nose. Thanks, Fasc!!



That's what I call two fisted love!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 6, 2009)

IC that I just found out through one of my other posts that the Dims Forums don't show double-spacing between sentences. I always double-space after a period, due to how I was trained in my English/typing classes. But they never show two spaces, only one. I am... disappointed? 

ETA: but not really. Just thought it humorous.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay, now I have to try this. That would be really strange. 

ETA: That's hilarious!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 6, 2009)

I confess I adore Smushy.:wubu:


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I confess I adore Smushy.:wubu:



Whee!!! The feeling is mutual!!! :wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 6, 2009)

La la laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I like to sing.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 7, 2009)

I had a date :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2009)

I confess that I finally finished that erotic story I started a longgggggg time ago. I also confess that I want people to go and read it...but only if they feel comfortable reading erotica....

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55608

**Do not click that link if you don't want to read an erotic story.....


----------



## mossystate (Mar 8, 2009)

I confess I am not surprised by that post...not at all.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 8, 2009)

IC that I plan trips- I set the itinerary, look for flights, hotels, all the places I want to go and see and do, even restaurants and what meals I will have if there is an online menu- and never take the trips, but still have fun planning them and thinking about it :happy: (I just "planned" a cruise to Italy )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I plan trips- I set the itinerary, look for flights, hotels, all the places I want to go and see and do, even restaurants and what meals I will have if there is an online menu- and never take the trips, but still have fun planning them and thinking about it :happy: (I just "planned" a cruise to Italy )



This reminds me of childhood when some friends and I would pretend we could have anything we wanted out of the Sears catalog and circle items we would like to have.......


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This reminds me of childhood when some friends and I would pretend we could have anything we wanted out of the Sears catalog and circle items we would like to have.......



Oh, I still do that with my favorite clothing catalogs! I even get to buy some of the things on my "wish list".


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 8, 2009)

He rocks my world.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 9, 2009)

*Sigh.* Get me out of here, please.


----------



## Cors (Mar 9, 2009)

My partner is getting scarily good at giving me Brazillians.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 9, 2009)

I appreciate all the private support and stories. * back of hand to forehead * But, really, I do.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 9, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I appreciate all the private support and stories. * back of hand to forehead * But, really, I do.



Miss Scahhhhhhlet, I do declare, you look rather fetching in those curtains.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 9, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Miss Scahhhhhhlet, I do declare, you look rather fetching in those curtains.



I will never be hungry again!!!! Because I went grocery shopping on Saturday...so...I am good for a week.

I DO need a curtain rod....my posture is at times....atrocious! I do declare.


Reminds me how my younger bro...by 11 months, crazy Catholics that my parents were ( winky )...likes to call me Harlot O' Whora.


----------



## butch (Mar 9, 2009)

IC that I learned over the weekend that about 1/3 of humans produce methane, and how you can tell if you're one of them is if your poo floats. I found this out on an official US Government website, no less.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 9, 2009)

They all float....Butchie.



View attachment pennywise.jpg


----------



## butch (Mar 9, 2009)

HAAA HAAA, love it, mossy! I had one of my most vivid nightmares ever about Pennywise the Clown, and adore that book/miniseries.

Thanks for the chuckles, mossy (and Tim Curry, that sweet transvestite ).


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 9, 2009)

IC that I'm feeling butterflies in my stomach--the happy kind. :happy:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm kind of curious who did it, but it's undoubtedly better if it doesn't come out.

I think.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 9, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm kind of curious who did it, but it's undoubtedly better if it doesn't come out.
> 
> I think.



It would be a gate of another sort, that's for sure. 

Still, I'm all for it coming out. I hate anonymous cowardice. I can at least respect outright hostility, even if it's misplaced or inappropriate ... at least it's honest.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 9, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I hate anonymous cowardice. I can at least respect outright hostility, even if it's misplaced or inappropriate ... at least it's honest.



Hey, I sometimes NEED to be anonymous. You are made of stonger timber, Ms Bunyan. 

Eh, while being upfront is optimal...it is not always practical ( that is obvious )...and that's all I will say about that.

and...no...this has zip to do with the bloated drama at hand..k?..k


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 9, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I hate anonymous cowardice. I can at least respect outright hostility, even if it's misplaced or inappropriate ... at least it's honest.



^^^^^This.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 9, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Hey, I sometimes NEED to be anonymous. You are made of stonger timber, Ms Bunyan.
> 
> Eh, while being upfront is optimal...it is not always practical ( that is obvious )...and that's all I will say about that.
> 
> and...no...this has zip to do with the bloated drama at hand..k?..k



Mossything, you are NEVER anonymous. Sometimes oblique, but NEVER passive. It's what I :smitten: about you.


----------



## steely (Mar 9, 2009)

I think I miss being in love.After 10 years,you know you love your husband but it's a comfortable kind of love.Maybe it's just falling in love that I miss.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 10, 2009)

She may be a stranger who spends all winter
Bringin' the homeless blankets and dinner
A regular Nobel Peace Prize winner
But I really hate her
I'll think of a reason later


----------



## mossystate (Mar 10, 2009)

Way to not get what it was about. And, F you too. Have a great day. Wait, let me get a smiley. There.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 10, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Way to not get what it was about. And, F you too. Have a great day. Wait, let me get a smiley. There.



I get chills when you speak like this, MoMo. From the roots of my very naturally-dyed blonde hair to the tips of my gorgeously pedicured (natch) toes. 

I've got your smiley for you. It's right here:


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 10, 2009)

I confess that I can't wait to get home so I can listen to the new Kelly Clarkson album.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 11, 2009)

It was my Dad's faith. There is much beauty mixed with ugliness. I can see it all. I was raised in that faith and still today I smile when I recall some of the absolutely gorgeous rituals that no other religion, in my opinion, can match. I miss that beauty. There is a recent picture of my Mom that I kiss most nights. The picture of my Dad that I kiss is of him standing in his Army uniform...in front of the Grotto in Lourdes France. This young man, who grew up on a family farm in Minnesota, having lost his Mom when he was in the 8th grade and had to drop out of school to grow up before he should have had to, must have felt deeply humbled and in heaven on earth, to have had that experience. He was quite frustrated that his future bride, also in the service, and someone he had yet to meet, got to go to a Mass at the Vatican...and kissed the Pope's ring...oh, and she was still Luthern, at the time...heh. The last song he heard, before being taken off of support, and sung by a lovely woman, playing a small harp...was Ave Maria...his favorite. He was hearing it...we could tell. My middle name is Maria. Very Catholic. I like to think my Dad saved a bit of that very special part of him when he and my Mom were naming me. Monique Maria....perhaps I was in my Dad's thoughts, as he stood in front of that holy place in Lourdes, France. His faith made up some of the things that angered me most about him...and it made up some of things that were simply beautiful about him. My Dad's faith, which still haunts me... some of the ghosts.....very comforting. My Dad's faith. To totally deny it, or to totally dismiss it...would be to dismiss him. Dad, I will never do that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 11, 2009)

IC I was unaware that flu shots only protected you for three months. 

I have the nastiest, most painful flu of my life.

Around 3:30 p.m. yesterday, while working from home, I got the WORST chills of my life... I have never, ever had chills like that. Hours of body-wracking, teeth-smashing chills that weren't stopped by even three blankets and one worried kitten sharing body heat. Checked my temp - 100. Not TOO bad, right? 

I went to bed, and woke back up three hours later feeling absolutely miserable. 

Took my temperature - 103.4.  I could barely walk or get dressed. ("Normal" temp for me is usually around 97.9). Took me 20 minutes to put on pants so I could get medical attention.

Went to urgent care - and I have the flu. WTF? 

I feel like I"m being stabbed in the forehead, back of the head, and neck, all at the same time. The coughing is just starting. Every inch of me hurts. 

I have Vicodin, and some med that is supposed to shorten the duration of the flu.

Pardon the incoherence - I am very out of it.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 11, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IC I was unaware that flu shots only protected you for three months.
> 
> I have the nastiest, most painful flu of my life.
> 
> ...



Sorry to read you are so ill!!! Keep your fluid intake high and that should help you through it!!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 11, 2009)

I've never heard that flu shots have a time expiration (other than being once per year). I do know that they're only formulated for whatever the current flu strains are... and those strains are always morphing and evolving, so while getting a shot keeps you somewhat protected, if you're exposed to a bug that's outside the range of your shot - it's got you. 

Sorry you have to go through this - I hope you're drugged up sufficiently for the duration, lol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. That's what the doc told me - they only protect you for three months. Of course, he's a doc-in-a-box, so who knows.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 11, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks guys. That's what the doc told me - they only protect you for three months. Of course, he's a doc-in-a-box, so who knows.



I read that as "dick-in-a-box" :blink: I really need to be weened off my meds. 


Oops. 

Feel better, Ginny baby.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 11, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I read that as "dick-in-a-box" :blink: I really need to be weened off my meds.
> 
> 
> Oops.
> ...


You know someone was bound to do it: www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg

_Feel better, Ginny_


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm sorry you're so sick Ginny, I know you won't feel like it but do try to drink plenty of fluids to get the fever down. I hope you can get some rest and feel better really soon. hugs, Fran


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IC I was unaware that flu shots only protected you for three months.
> 
> I have the nastiest, most painful flu of my life.
> 
> ...


You know, it sometimes happens that such a shot makes you get an actual flu - if you got it in the wrong time...
On the other hand, it could also be that you caught yourself a different version of the flu...

Nonetheless, I sure hope you're getting well soon.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 11, 2009)

IC that in spite of everything depressing that's going on, with politics and the economy and all that dreary bullshit that's going on in the world, there's some spark of hope inside me that leaves me filled with delighted, awe-inspired glee, based on events that happened before I was born by people I don't know who're mostly now dead.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 11, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> IC that in spite of everything depressing that's going on, with politics and the economy and all that dreary bullshit that's going on in the world, there's some spark of hope inside me that leaves me filled with delighted, awe-inspired glee, based on events that happened before I was born by people I don't know who're mostly now dead.



Plus Jersey bash is coming up soon


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 11, 2009)

I hope you feel better quickly Ginny 




ashmamma84 said:


> *I read that as "dick-in-a-box*" :blink: I really need to be weened off my meds.



I see that my work here is done......  :happy:


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 12, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IC I was unaware that flu shots only protected you for three months.
> 
> I have the nastiest, most painful flu of my life.
> 
> ...


Please get well soon.

-Rusty


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 12, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks guys. That's what the doc told me - they only protect you for three months. Of course, he's a doc-in-a-box, so who knows.



The funny thing about flu shots, is they are based on the bad ones of last year and have a limited time they are effective against the flu...

drink plenty of fluids, dont get dehydrated, specially if you are taking ibuprofen...alternate tylenol and iburpofen if you are having a continued temp...keep water by you and drink drink drink...and take cold eeze or something like it, those zinc things really do help for some dumb reason....

feel better honey...flu sucks....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you so much Ash, Joy, Fran, Chris, Caroline, Rusty and Dianna. 

My headache is FINALLY starting to dissipate (THANK goodness).

I'm drinking lots of water, Di, and only really eating soup (it's all I really feel like eating). I can't take ibuprofen, though - I have an aspirin allergy.  

My temp is sitting around 99.5 now - could be a lot worse.

I really, really wanna go to work tomorrow. I feel like I'm letting my boss down. I was out for a few days with a kidney infection less than two months ago, and now this. I never, ever get sick - dunno what's up with me this year.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 12, 2009)

*Seymour....SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTOP!!!*


View attachment plant.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Mellie:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 12, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Hey Mellie:




Holy jeezum crow!!! WANT!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 12, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> Holy jeezum crow!!! WANT!



They're bamboo! 


"Perfect for traveling" - lol. I think they look like ninja stars for the ecologically fanatic.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 12, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> They're bamboo!
> 
> 
> "Perfect for traveling" - lol. I think they look like ninja stars for the ecologically fanatic.



"Don't chop down that tree! Get away from those spotted owls!" *flings a star*


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 12, 2009)

IC that my skanky crazy sister is now dating a guy I hooked up with once a while ago. Now THAT was a hilarious introduction!! My sister couldn't figure out why I kept laughing to myself. The guy couldn't look me in the eye. It was priceless.


Best.afternoon.ever.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 12, 2009)

Tomorrow I go apply for the job in OKC.

Not sure what I think or feel about it..but going to make the trip anyways.


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Good Luck!or not as the case may be


----------



## mossystate (Mar 13, 2009)

So I took my aching, yet feeling much better body to the tub. Was going to soak ( and dread the getting out of said tub...but...it did beckon ). See, I have a window in my bathroom at the top of the wall that comes a bit over the tub, so I can look at the sky when I shower. It's sometimes obnoxious, when you are showering and it is really sunny...blinding.

So, I get into the warm water...exhale and am enjoying something I rarely do ( no, it's not that I am a dirty bird, I just don't risk the tub that often ). I hear talking down below. I am on the second floor, but the first floor of apartments. I then hear what sounds like metal scraping on the pavement. I then see a ladder that has just been slapped against the side of the building....and I hear someone climbing that ladder.

Was like the fat and naked version of that scene in The Ring, where the girl is crawling out of the television...except her jerky movements were more graceful. I plopped onto the floor and whipped the shower curtain shut, just as I saw a shadow of the dude who was doing some sort of repair.

My bathroom is not huge, so the way I landed had me kind of contorted. I didn't really hurt anything, and I was able to laugh...after I got a towel and scooted on my butt.....out of my now way too public bathroom.

There is a moral to this story...I just have to think of one.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 13, 2009)

mossystate said:


> So I took my aching, yet feeling much better body to the tub. Was going to soak ( and dread the getting out of said tub...but...it did beckon ). See, I have a window in my bathroom at the top of the wall that comes a bit over the tub, so I can look at the sky when I shower. It's sometimes obnoxious, when you are showering and it is really sunny...blinding.
> 
> So, I get into the warm water...exhale and am enjoying something I rarely do ( no, it's not that I am a dirty bird, I just don't risk the tub that often ). I hear talking down below. I am on the second floor, but the first floor of apartments. I then hear what sounds like metal scraping on the pavement. I then see a ladder that has just been slapped against the side of the building....and I hear someone climbing that ladder.
> 
> ...



I don't know what the moral of the story is either. I only know that I laughed my ass off the first time I read this, and I did it again when I read this out loud to Larry, who was wondering what the heck was so funny. You know, you might have made that fella's day, had you stayed in the tub.


----------



## bexy (Mar 13, 2009)

IC that it keeps scaring the living shits out of me that I am going to be a mum!!!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 13, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I don't know what the moral of the story is either. I only know that I laughed my ass off the first time I read this, and I did it again when I read this out loud to Larry, who was wondering what the heck was so funny. You know, you might have made that fella's day, had you stayed in the tub.



...don't laugh your ass off...your hubby might get mad at me.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

mossystate said:


> They all float....Butchie.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59942





Awwwww cute a clown .. No wait ... ewwwie .. he's in the sewer!


Stinky Clown!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 14, 2009)

Happy Pi Day!


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 14, 2009)

mossystate said:


> So I took my aching, yet feeling much better body to the tub. Was going to soak ( and dread the getting out of said tub...but...it did beckon ). See, I have a window in my bathroom at the top of the wall that comes a bit over the tub, so I can look at the sky when I shower. It's sometimes obnoxious, when you are showering and it is really sunny...blinding.
> 
> So, I get into the warm water...exhale and am enjoying something I rarely do ( no, it's not that I am a dirty bird, I just don't risk the tub that often ). I hear talking down below. I am on the second floor, but the first floor of apartments. I then hear what sounds like metal scraping on the pavement. I then see a ladder that has just been slapped against the side of the building....and I hear someone climbing that ladder.
> 
> ...




This kind of reminds me of when we were remodeling the 2nd floor...at the time where the lone bathroom was. We had had gutted the whole floor...removed all the walls...everything. Wife went up to use the only toilet in the house. Sitting on the throne she suddenly realized that she was surrounded by 6 uncovered windows...all within 30 feet of neighbor's windows. The response to this realization almost made me need that throne.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 15, 2009)

The partially revealed health board thread title "Being Fat and Mental..." is cracking me up. A little. Okay, a lot.


----------



## butch (Mar 15, 2009)

IC that I laughed too much at the slogan on the back of a drilling co. truck:

_Your hole is our goal_


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 15, 2009)

I confess that the voices of Brandon Flowers and Todd Fink are major turn-ons.

And that's pretty weird, actually...so, I confess that it also makes me giggle lol..


----------



## steely (Mar 15, 2009)

Carrie said:


> The partially revealed health board thread title "Being Fat and Mental..." is cracking me up. A little. Okay, a lot.



I agree completely but it describes me perfectly!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 15, 2009)

bexy said:


> IC that it keeps scaring the living shits out of me that I am going to be a mum!!!



You're going to be an amazing mum!!


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 16, 2009)

IC that I think I might kinda have a date tomorrow... I'm not sure. It's only a day hang-out with a guy I've known since I was like 11. And we "dated" for like a week in 7th grade. I'm pretty sure his maturity level hasn't advanced much since then... 


We'll see how this pans out.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 16, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I confess that the voices of Brandon Flowers and Todd Fink are major turn-ons.
> 
> And that's pretty weird, actually...so, I confess that it also makes me giggle lol..



I agree, with both the first AND the second sentences. I feel both repelled and attracted. A very disconcerting place to be


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 16, 2009)

IC - I have reached new heights in my back rub / massage skills...

The other day my wife awoke with a back pains in the middle of the night and asked me to give her a back rub. I had absolutely no recollection of it the next day when she mentioned it to me. Apparently I gave her a back massage in my sleep and it was a pretty good one... good enough to alleviate her back pain anyway...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm very sad about Natasha Richardson, and I wish there wasn't such conflicting information. 






Thoughts of comfort for her family and friends .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, how awful for her family. No one realized how badly she was hurt.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 18, 2009)

butch said:


> IC that I laughed too much at the slogan on the back of a drilling co. truck:
> 
> _Your hole is our goal_


You've reminded me of the slogan of a metalworks company in the Los Angeles area -- used to drive past their facility several times a week when I was younger:
"Bickerton Iron Works -- Agressive Erectors"
I have no idea if they're still there.

-Rusty


----------



## mossystate (Mar 19, 2009)

Sheesh, just make a new board and keep all of that shit in one place.

*L*:doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 19, 2009)

IC that I read some real scary stuff about concussions earlier on another site- stories related in the wake of Natasha Richardson's death- and now I'm kinda afraid to go to sleep.

Even though I haven't knocked my head on anything recently.

I know it's totally absurd, but it's one of those "omg what if i have that" things like I get with pretty much anything medical.

Gah.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 19, 2009)

I Really Really Wish Me and My Friends, Right Now, Could All Go Roller-Disco'ing

Even though it's Midnight, We're all broke, nowhere to do it at, and I don't even know how to Rollerskate.


If I ever to ever tell them this. I would -never- hear the end of it.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 19, 2009)

IC - I just discovered something about our neighbors across the street... my psyche is forever stained...







*shiver*
























































































*shiver*


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 19, 2009)

Carrie said:


> The partially revealed health board thread title "Being Fat and Mental..." is cracking me up. A little. Okay, a lot.



lol Why, you! I oughta! 

IC that I've noticed the partially revealed title and it has cracked me up, too. Wishing I'd called it "Being Fat and Healthy in a Mental Kind of Way"...


----------



## Rowan (Mar 19, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Really Really Wish Me and My Friends, Right Now, Could All Go Roller-Disco'ing
> 
> Even though it's Midnight, We're all broke, nowhere to do it at, and I don't even know how to Rollerskate.
> 
> ...



I saw a young lady in my psychiatrist's office yesterday who looked EXACTLY like you....I had to do a double take!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 19, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - I just discovered something about our neighbors across the street... my psyche is forever stained...
> 
> *shiver*
> 
> ...



You can't take up that much room in a post and not tell us what it is!!!


----------



## butch (Mar 19, 2009)

IC that I have a compulsion to post a silly kelligrl reference in a particular thread, because all epic Dims threads need a kelligrl reference, but I will do my best to refrain.

I do miss kelligrl, though.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 19, 2009)

butch said:


> I do miss kelligrl, though.



Yeah, I think we all know what really happened to Kelligrl.


----------



## Keb (Mar 19, 2009)

IC I'm a little angry at my mom for giving me the cold she's been suffering for a week with. Do Not Want!


----------



## mango (Mar 19, 2009)

*IC I like to bathe in a tub full of raw fruit.












Ok.
IC I actually haven't done it yet... but I do like to think about it. Alot.


*


----------



## butch (Mar 19, 2009)

IC that I just discovered a secret compartment inside my bellybutton.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 19, 2009)

butch said:


> IC that I have a compulsion to post a silly kelligrl reference in a particular thread, because all epic Dims threads need a kelligrl reference, but I will do my best to refrain.
> 
> I do miss kelligrl, though.





BothGunsBlazing said:


> Yeah, I think we all know what really happened to Kelligrl.



IC that after all this time on the boards, I still have no clue who Kelligrl is, or why she's a Dims meme. Hopelessly out of the loop.



mango said:


> *IC I like to bathe in a tub full of raw fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm somehow not surprised at this, and I'd be willing to be on the slicing team, with a good knife.



butch said:


> IC that I just discovered a secret compartment inside my bellybutton.



That's pretty awesome. What're you going to keep in there?


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 19, 2009)

Rowan said:


> You can't take up that much room in a post and not tell us what it is!!!



Trust me... it's really...





really...


























































































































yucky...



















































*shiver*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 19, 2009)

New camaros hit the showrooms at the end of April... and I am BEYOND excited. I hope they're fatty friendly. 






PS: here's what mine will look like :happy:. Vroom! 

View attachment my camaro.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 19, 2009)

Speaking of cars, IC that I fell in love today....


... with a bright red Maserati convertible. 

I can't even find a picture of it that does it justice.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 19, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> New camaros hit the showrooms at the end of April... and I am BEYOND excited. I hope they're fatty friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two door cars, by virtue of having long doors tend to be fatty friendly as far as access. The rest depends on the seating. That is one reason why VW Beetles are good for the supersized!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 20, 2009)

Rowan said:


> I saw a young lady in my psychiatrist's office yesterday who looked EXACTLY like you....I had to do a double take!


Really? That's sort of hilarious, since I saw a woman at -MY- Psychiatrists Office, that looked a lot like another Dims-Goer. 


_*On Topic:*_

IC I Want to Dress as HOT as Fxcking Possible, And Go Bowling With My Friends. Just Once, I'd Love to get some looks too!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 20, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Really? That's sort of hilarious, since I saw a woman at -MY- Psychiatrists Office, that looked a lot like another Dims-Goer.
> 
> 
> _*On Topic:*_
> ...



darlin..i thought she was adorable...and i know you dont live in gainesville..so i iknow you didnt see me  lol


----------



## Rowan (Mar 20, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> New camaros hit the showrooms at the end of April... and I am BEYOND excited. I hope they're fatty friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God damn..the blue one got me off a bit lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 20, 2009)

IC I am exhausted and depressed by more fat-baiting FAT KILLS headlines...thanks Yahoo. This time it's "being even moderately overweight" that can do it.

I'm goin ta bed.


----------



## butch (Mar 20, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> IC I am exhausted and depressed by more fat-baiting FAT KILLS headlines...thanks Yahoo. This time it's "being even moderately overweight" that can do it.
> 
> I'm goin ta bed.



Yeah, like thinness grants immortality or something, right? The headlines aren't meant to actually make our lives healthier, they're just there to scare us to death.

So, maybe its journalism about the 'obesity epidemic' that kills, not the fat itself, lol.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 20, 2009)

butch said:


> Yeah, like thinness grants immortality or something, right? The headlines aren't meant to actually make our lives healthier, they're just there to scare us to death.
> 
> So, maybe its journalism about the 'obesity epidemic' that kills, not the fat itself, lol.



I agree with that wholeheartedly. Consider the stress that the misinformation causes, and the physical consequences of that stress over an extended period of time. Naturally, not everyone reacts the same way, but couldn't it be an issue for some individuals? If one walks around for years thinking that their fat is killing them, but can't get thinner, or is convinced of the legitimacy of their shame... could that have an impact on one's body? 

I'm not an expert, just thinking out loud.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 20, 2009)

IC I think it would be awesome if a Mod removed the space between "Cow" and "girl" from the thread on the paysite forum, so that it didn't read "Chubby Cow girl".


----------



## mossystate (Mar 20, 2009)

* nods and moooooooooooooooooos *


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 20, 2009)

The commercials for the new weight-loss/intervention show "I Want to Save Your Life" on WE tv make me insane. Esp. the shots of the sad fat ladies nodding along with the host about how wrong they are for being fat. I'd rather deal with Howard Stern than this shit.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm holding Twilight in my hands..WOO HOO

Waiting on the damn roommate to get home so we can watch it! lol

woo hoo

I love my UPS driver


----------



## steely (Mar 20, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> The commercials for the new weight-loss/intervention show "I Want to Save Your Life" on WE tv make me insane. Esp. the shots of the sad fat ladies nodding along with the host about how wrong they are for being fat. I'd rather deal with Howard Stern than this shit.



I'm so glad they took WE off my network.


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 21, 2009)

I confess that I got dragged to a total fucking chach bar, and I'm sitting...no, stuffed into what I'm sure is the world's smallest fucking booth. 

And no, I'm not posting pix.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

I Have been repeatedly watching the music video for "Around The World (La La La La La) " by ATC 


IC That Before I am 30, I want to learn how their dance moves. [Haha. THAT'LL REALLY IMPRESS THE MANCREATURES, WON'IT? ]


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 21, 2009)

IC that my iPod died today around 3 PM today after a tragic drowning accident involving a cup of coffee.



It was replaced by 6 PM.


I also C that while replacing my beloved iPod, I bought Twilight and Role Models on DVD. I have a fun Saturday night of synching iPods and vegging on the couch ahead.


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 21, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I confess that I got dragged to a total fucking chach bar, and I'm sitting...no, stuffed into what I'm sure is the world's smallest fucking booth.
> 
> And no, I'm not posting pix.


But are you having fun? 

I hope so, anyhow!

(I'm not quite sure what "chach" means, and I suspect knowing this would answer the question... but the fact you're posting to the boards rather than partying is a significant clue.)

-Rusty


----------



## Shala (Mar 21, 2009)

I confess it has been waaaaaaaay too long since I visited Dims. I missed ya'll!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 22, 2009)

IC that even though I'm sick, I am refusing to let myself sleep tonight. Because I am kicking my own ass, and now my -stepmother- is coming down on my ass, about how I've been neglecting my exams since I've been sick.

8 or 9 Exams, it's 1:15am here, they don't get up till 7-9am. . . I.WILL.DO.THIS.YEAAHH _*Insert Scary 'Game Face' Image Here*_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Have been repeatedly watching the music video for "Around The World (La La La La La) " by ATC
> 
> 
> IC That Before I am 30, I want to learn how their dance moves. [Haha. THAT'LL REALLY IMPRESS THE MANCREATURES, WON'IT? ]



Probably not....but doing those moves NEKKID might...... 



mszwebs said:


> I confess that I got dragged to a total fucking chach bar, and I'm sitting...no, stuffed into what I'm sure is the world's smallest fucking booth.
> 
> And no, I'm not posting pix.



I had to leave an attached table chair and move to a booth at DQ tonight.....I couldn't sit at the table with my children. Neither was comfortable but I could turn sideways in the booth......I hate when I'm scared to cough because my belly is so crammed..... :doh:

I FEEL YOUR PAIN GIRL!!! 



Shala said:


> I confess it has been waaaaaaaay too long since I visited Dims. I missed ya'll!



Good to see you post again Shala


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 23, 2009)

IC that I keep contemplating shaving my head and starting over again


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 23, 2009)

IC, I think my stepmother likes irritating me, I think she dirties dishes and hides them, so when I am tired and ready for bed she can go 'O BUT LUK U GOT MO' DISHES TO DO'


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2009)

IC that I went to a concert last night with my friend. We checked out guys, of course. There was this one guy who had a great ass, nice arms and shoulders, and didn't look like he was wearing his sister's clothes.




The only thing I kept checking out were the veins in his arms. All I could think about was how phenomenal those veins would be to start an IV.

I'm twisted.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 24, 2009)

There's a device in the dialysis unit next to my office that beeps the first two opening notes of the I Dream of Jeanie theme song at various points throughout the day....so when I hear them, the song plays in my head. I haven't decided if this is a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2009)

I confess that I SO want to play Dimensions matchmaker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There are two people I KNOW would be GREAT for each other. They might not want to see it...or accept it...but...dang! Just how to get those two crazy kids together. Shoot.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 24, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> There's a device in the dialysis unit next to my office that beeps the first two opening notes of the I Dream of Jeanie theme song at various points throughout the day....so when I hear them, the song plays in my head. I haven't decided if this is a good thing or a bad thing.



Now the I Dream of Jeanie song is stuck in my head too! :doh: 

IC - The next time I send out a mass email announcing that the name server address has changed for POP3 email access, I will include the disclaimers to... 1) Remember to check the box that says not to remove your email from the server and... 2) Do not attempt to change your POP3 / SMPT server settings unless you know what you are doing!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I confess that I SO want to play Dimensions matchmaker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> There are two people I KNOW would be GREAT for each other. They might not want to see it...or accept it...but...dang! Just how to get those two crazy kids together. Shoot.



Dear Mossything,

Insane + Outright Insane = Someone's leaving dead in an ambulance.


Just thought you should bear that in mind while mixing your matches.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 24, 2009)

Haagen-Dazs zesty lemon sorbet is the shizz. Especially when you have a sore throat and feel like warmed up shit. It's nice and smooth and ... uh... zesty! :eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Dear Mossything,
> 
> Insane + Outright Insane = Someone's leaving dead in an ambulance.
> 
> ...




Ummmmm, you are already taken....remember??!!??


Of course, you could be the other slice of bread in the wackadoodle sammie.



*eta...poor Vickie's throat


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 24, 2009)

Mossy:

Who who who?!?! You have to tell me. Telling me in a rep message will be satisfactory.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I confess that I SO want to play Dimensions matchmaker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> There are two people I KNOW would be GREAT for each other. They might not want to see it...or accept it...but...dang! Just how to get those two crazy kids together. Shoot.



Do it. 
you know it will be fun as hell, and if it works out you're going to get warm fuzzy feelings out the wazoo.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Mossy:
> Who who who?!?! You have to tell me. Telling me in a rep message will be satisfactory.



Big......you should know that I do NOT rep those who whine for rep. And, if I told you, the surprise would be gone!



krismiss said:


> Do it.
> you know it will be fun as hell, and if it works out you're going to get warm fuzzy feelings out the wazoo.



Or... I would have to go into hiding.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 24, 2009)

I am not hooking up with HIM, mossy, I don't care WHAT you say.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I confess that I SO want to play Dimensions matchmaker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> There are two people I KNOW would be GREAT for each other. They might not want to see it...or accept it...but...dang! Just how to get those two crazy kids together. Shoot.



I confess I'm very curious about who you mean.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> I confess I'm very curious about who you mean.



+1


............................


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, let me work on it. I will get good and drunk...and get the ball rolling! I might report back to all you curious types.


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Well, let me work on it. I will get good and drunk...and get the ball rolling! I might report back to all you curious types.



In that case, I'm curious too!!! Can you match make for me, Miss Mossy?!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Well, let me work on it. I will get good and drunk...and get the ball rolling! I might report back to all you curious types.



The balls rolling?! 

Oh. Wait. 

:blush:


----------



## Suze (Mar 24, 2009)

^
hot profile pic you got there, miss!
-----------


ic i feel like shit for crushing on my friends boyfriend. :/


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> In that case, I'm curious too!!! Can you match make for me, Miss Mossy?!!!



Never. I like you too much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Fascinita said:


> The balls rolling?!
> 
> Oh. Wait.
> 
> :blush:



Greenie...you let Fasc out of the closet...you hear??!!

....rolling balls gather no moss.....y


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 24, 2009)

susieQ said:


> ic i feel like shit for crushing on my friends boyfriend. :/



You're having a Rick Springfield spring. Sooner or later, many of us must. :bow:

Ubiquitous, hackneyed but so oh fun 80s nostalgia here.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 24, 2009)

Dammit, I laughed so hard I spit out my root beer....and I can't even rep mossything.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 24, 2009)

IC that fmylife.com is my newest obsession... and it's gotten to the point that when my friend Nicole and I tell each other stories, they start out, "Today..." and end with "FML".


I think we need an intervention.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> IC that fmylife.com is my newest obsession... and it's gotten to the point that when my friend Nicole and I tell each other stories, they start out, "Today..." and end with "FML".
> 
> 
> I think we need an intervention.



*Nod nod* I'm pretty much addicted too, its terrible x.x... but so good >.>


----------



## Paquito (Mar 24, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> IC that fmylife.com is my newest obsession... and it's gotten to the point that when my friend Nicole and I tell each other stories, they start out, "Today..." and end with "FML".
> 
> 
> I think we need an intervention.



IC that my other tab is on fmylife.com
and that I spent an entire saturday afternoon reading them all :blush:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 25, 2009)

Now I love FML too. Thanks!


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Now I love FML too. Thanks!



Haha! Welcome to the addiction to other people's misery.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 25, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Haha! Welcome to the addiction to other people's misery.



Schadenfreude. i haz it. .


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Schadenfreude. i haz it. .



Gesundheit. 



IC that I went to my nephew's t-ball game last night. In the car on the way to the park, he wanted to listen to my iPod. Queen's "We Will Rock You" came on and he started (trying) to sing along with it. It pretty much came out like, "...nuuhnuhhnuhh.... FACE..... DISGRACE.... "

That was funny enough.

Then, during the game while he's in the outfield, I suddenly hear two little voices yelling, "we will we will ROCK YOU". I just about fell off the bleachers laughing. My nephew taught this other little kid and they were sorta singing it together. 

Cutest.thing.ever.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 25, 2009)

I totally thought that thread title said "...velvet _fridge_". I thought.... wow. She had a refrigerator covered in _velvet_. That's really something. A velvet fridge! It's so... completely whacked out and decadent at the same time! What types of things might someone that out of touch keep in a velvet fridge?! Having just done this, I thought - ancient blood!! That she buys on _Ebay Transylvaaaaaania_! (that's how it's pronounced... Transyl_vaaaaania_) And the blood - it's in these antique-y apothecary vials, resting on velvet pillows with gold rope trim!! And as you open the fridge door, a puff of frost ooooooozes out as you hear the sound of someone (was that human??) exhale... *shudder*











Fringe. It said _fringe_. Not fridge.







And I was a little sad to realize that.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 25, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> I totally thought that thread title said "...velvet _fridge_". I thought.... wow. She had a refrigerator covered in _velvet_. That's really something. A velvet fridge! It's so... completely whacked out and decadent at the same time! What types of things might someone that out of touch keep in a velvet fridge?! Having just done this, I thought - ancient blood!! That she buys on _Ebay Transylvaaaaaania_! (that's how it's pronounced... Transyl_vaaaaania_) And the blood - it's in these antique-y apothecary vials, resting on velvet pillows with gold rope trim!! And as you open the fridge door, a puff of frost ooooooozes out as you hear the sound of someone (was that human??) exhale... *shudder*
> 
> Fringe. It said _fringe_. Not fridge.
> 
> And I was a little sad to realize that.



Take a peek inside the velvet fridge. It's tripped out.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2009)

IC that watching this video makes me feel like we're having a super intense staring contest while spinning around and around.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks to the poster above, I only got three hours of sleep last night. _FML_


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 25, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks to the poster above, I only got three hours of sleep last night. _FML_



I hate being such a square, but what is FML?


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks to the poster above, I only got three hours of sleep last night. _FML_



You're welcome.



Smushygirl said:


> I hate being such a square, but what is FML?



Oh, dear Smushygirl... you have yet to be introduced to the addiction that is fmylife.com.


Check it out. You'll hate me later.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 26, 2009)

I just had one of those moments where the only way to describe it is this video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Y73sPHKxw&feature=related


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi! My name is Melanie...and I'm an FML addict. *waves shyly*


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome to the group, Melanie.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 26, 2009)

New girl buys the donuts.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2009)

And they better be cream-filled and chocolate-covered.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 26, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> And they better be cream-filled and chocolate-covered.


I read that as...nevermind, you don't want to know. UGH.

I suddenly no longer want donuts.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha- as soon as I posted that, I was like, "Do you realize the group of people you just put that out there for?" 

Get your head out of the gutter.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 28, 2009)

That whole thread disappeared overnight... did it blow up? Or what? I kinda wish it hadn't, because overall, it's good for folks be aware of what was happening there. Oh well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2009)

I confess that I wrote more erotica...this time with a BHM and far, far away from vanilla of the past. 

If you don't like erotica, THEN DON'T CLICK THIS LINK

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1131786


----------



## mossystate (Mar 29, 2009)

The PIECE OF SHIT in North Carolina, who went on a shooting rampage in a nursing home , killing 8 people..........I want you to suffer...a lot.

I felt like someone had punched me in the gut, when I saw that aside from one nurse who was murdered....the rest of the victims ranged in ages from 78 to 98.

I really go crazy when I see that an old person has been harmed...and no old person deserves to go out this way. I want 30 minutes with the murderer.


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 30, 2009)

IC i just made some hilarious food porn at Friendly's. My bff almost peed himself laughing.

we're so adorable together. love him <333


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 30, 2009)

mossystate said:


> The PIECE OF SHIT in North Carolina, who went on a shooting rampage in a nursing home , killing 8 people..........I want you to suffer...a lot.
> 
> I felt like someone had punched me in the gut, when I saw that aside from one nurse who was murdered....the rest of the victims ranged in ages from 78 to 98.
> 
> I really go crazy when I see that an old person has been harmed...and no old person deserves to go out this way. I want 30 minutes with the murderer.



You frightened me again Auntie M......you started off about that PIECE OF SHIT in North Carolina....right under my post


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 31, 2009)

RIP


----------



## braindeadhead (Mar 31, 2009)

I confess that going crazy sounds like a nice vacation ...


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 31, 2009)

Wisteria blooming is always one of my favorite things about spring, and this year it seems healthier than ever. Every time I see it, it makes me forget my troubles, even for a few seconds.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 31, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Wisteria blooming is always one of my favorite things about spring, and this year it seems healthier than ever. Every time I see it, it makes me forget my troubles, even for a few seconds.



Wow that's gorgeous I wish we had some growing in our yard and purple is my favorite color too.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 31, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Wow that's gorgeous I wish we had some growing in our yard and purple is my favorite color too.


 That's a photo from the web, but it's just as gorgeous all over the place here right now. I may have to take my camera out for a jaunt this weekend.


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

Some things are so beautiful,it makes you happy to be alive.:happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 31, 2009)

I LOVE wisteria! It must smell amazing in your yard right now.I'd have my windows open allllll the time to get that smell in my house! :happy:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2009)

IC that I work my first night shift tonight.

We'll see how well this goes.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 2, 2009)

ic theres a wicked hot guy at the computer across the table from me and im dying to know his name. but he looks like he would be friends with my ex bf and i feel like i might already know him.

hes wearing shades so i cant see his eyes. but his hair is to DIE FOR.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 2, 2009)

IC that I decided to call out of work tomorrow to have a day to do nothing but veg out. This is the happiest I've felt all week..like a weight has been lifted. I can't wait :happy:


----------



## Mini (Apr 2, 2009)

I am addicted to several online fashion blogs, yet I am likely the least on-trend dresser in North America. Oh well.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 2, 2009)

'Rajinth' from Microsoft had to virtually take over my computer because I thought I had conficker (I don't). When this sharing goes on - your desktop background goes away and becomes just a solid color dark blue screen...

causing _this _icon label to become _*screamingly* _noticeable:





It's not actually that big, but it certainly seemed that way when I spied it after he signed on. And no, it ain't like that, ya pervs... it's about this post.

Poor Rajinth. If he saw it, he didn't let on, bless his gentlemanly heart.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have this bracelet with brown beads that I rarely wear, but for some reason I grabbed it this morning and slipped it on. I had to take it off just now because it occurred to me, after really looking at it, that it looks just like big, brown, bloated dog ticks on a string. :blink:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 2, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I have this bracelet with brown beads that I rarely wear, but for some reason I grabbed it this morning and slipped it on. I had to take it off just now because it occurred to me, after really looking at it, that it looks just like big, brown, bloated dog ticks on a string. :blink:



LOL

heheheeee

Might want to search the Fashion board for a thread that might give you ideas of what clothing goes best with a string of ticks.


oh dog...the visuals I am getting


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> 'Rajinth' from Microsoft had to virtually take over my computer because I thought I had conficker (I don't). When this sharing goes on - your desktop background goes away and becomes just a solid color dark blue screen...
> 
> causing _this _icon label to become _*screamingly* _noticeable:
> 
> ...



IC that I wonder what other crazy shit Rajinth has seen while sharing other people's computers... 

I have a good feeling "vagina dress" is not the worse.



I also C that I about to either throw my phone or my friends out a window. I guess they don't realize that I effing sleep during the day now since I work nights. I had 6 missed calls and 4 texts from my friend Richard and 1 text from my friend Nicole- all of them some version of "are you awake?" or "wake up!"


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 2, 2009)

Holy crepes! IC that I've just realized the intermittent siren sounds followed by garbled voices that I've been hearing coming from down the street the last couple of days are probably tornado warnings. Now I'm sitting here with the power flickering on and off and I don't know what I'm supposed to do. Curse living in an unfamiliar climate.

ETA: IC that I've just learned the difference between a tornado watch and a tornado warning, and that a watch is much less scary. Whew. If I had any rum, I'd make myself a mojito now.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 2, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Holy crepes! IC that I've just realized the intermittent siren sounds followed by garbled voices that I've been hearing coming from down the street the last couple of days are probably tornado warnings. Now I'm sitting here with the power flickering on and off and I don't know what I'm supposed to do. Curse living in an unfamiliar climate.
> 
> ETA: IC that I've just learned the difference between a tornado watch and a tornado warning, and that a watch is much less scary. Whew. If I had any rum, I'd make myself a mojito now.



You need to get into an interior room/closet. If your bathroom isn't on an outside wall..get in the bathtub.

Take your phone, flashlight and pillows and blankets to cover yourself with..

If you live in an apartment..and are not on the first floor..make friends with that are and ask if you can come down when the weather is bad..


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 2, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Holy crepes! IC that I've just realized the intermittent siren sounds followed by garbled voices that I've been hearing coming from down the street the last couple of days are probably tornado warnings. Now I'm sitting here with the power flickering on and off and I don't know what I'm supposed to do. Curse living in an unfamiliar climate.
> 
> ETA: IC that I've just learned the difference between a tornado watch and a tornado warning, and that a watch is much less scary. Whew. If I had any rum, I'd make myself a mojito now.





MisticalMisty said:


> You need to get into an interior room/closet. If your bathroom isn't on an outside wall..get in the bathtub.
> 
> Take your phone, flashlight and pillows and blankets to cover yourself with..
> 
> If you live in an apartment..and are not on the first floor..make friends with that are and ask if you can come down when the weather is bad..



Boy am I glad that Misty's here to respond, Fasc! I don't know a damn thing about tornado dodging, so I'm reaaaaally glad you found out what that siren was _before_ the tornado!


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 2, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> You need to get into an interior room/closet. If your bathroom isn't on an outside wall..get in the bathtub.
> 
> Take your phone, flashlight and pillows and blankets to cover yourself with..
> 
> If you live in an apartment..and are not on the first floor..make friends with that are and ask if you can come down when the weather is bad..



Thank you, Misty. I was weird thinking that this could happen (especially because of the weird siren sounds) and wondering if I should be doing something or staying put in my bedroom.

Apparently the tornado watch is now *off*. The storms blew through and were intense for a bit, and they are rumbling on to the east now.

Thanks again.




out.of.habit said:


> Boy am I glad that Misty's here to respond, Fasc! I don't know a damn thing about tornado dodging, so I'm reaaaaally glad you found out what that siren was _before_ the tornado!




I know! Hearing the siren and then tuning in to the weather station, I was befuzzled as heck all of a sudden. Turns out that a tornado watch means there's a potential for a tornado, but not that one is necessarily on its way. It was a bit of a Chicken Little moment  and now it seems to have passed. Still... tornados! I'm just not used to the thought of 'em.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 2, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Thank you, Misty. I was weird thinking that this could potentially happen (especially because of the weird siren sounds) and wondering if I should be doing something or staying put in my bedroom.
> 
> Apparently the tornado watch is now *off*. The storms blew through and were intense for a bit, and they are rumbling on to the east now.
> 
> Thanks again.



You're welcome. I would contact your local chamber of commerce to ask if they have any information on local storm shelters.

You can also google tornado precautions..and if you want..I can send you some links.

I'm glad to hear they blew threw...I hate storms....I've lived in Tornado alley all my life..and it doesn't get any easier..

UGH


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 2, 2009)

Also, reference tornadoes, please put on a pair of sensible shoes that will stay on your feet. If glass or anything breaks, you do NOT want to walk over it barefoot.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 3, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Also, reference tornadoes, please put on a pair of sensible shoes that will stay on your feet. If glass or anything breaks, you do NOT want to walk over it barefoot.



lol This is so much more apropos than you think... I've worn only flipflops for over a year now, with an occasional nod to the Converse sneaks.

Thanks, Bunny.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 3, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> lol This is so much more apropos than you think... I've worn only flipflops for over a year now, with an occasional nod to the Converse sneaks.
> 
> Thanks, Bunny.



Considering what a lazy girl I am this is the ONE thing that I absolutely do during a tornado threat. Cause I am WAY more afraid of walking on broken glass than any bad weather event. If my bff calls and starts to freak me out, I put my sturdy folding chair in the hallway with my purse and lockbox and a bottle of water. That way if I did have to (fat girl) run to the spot, all I would have to do is call the pets to follow and wait it out.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> lol This is so much more apropos than you think... *I've worn only flipflops for over a year now, with an occasional nod to the Converse sneaks.*
> 
> Thanks, Bunny.




I fall more in love with you everyday...I sure luvs me some sandals and flip flops. Wish I could wear them all year long.


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Myself personally,I'd rather go without shoes and I usually do.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 4, 2009)

steely said:


> Myself personally,I'd rather go without shoes and I usually do.



That works, too!


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I'm going hypo and I'm strangely unconcerned.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 5, 2009)

IC i think i had a semi dirty dream about a cartoon character.

admittedly, if Dale Gribble was a real person, i would do it with him.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 6, 2009)

Prayers to those affected by the quake in Italy


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 6, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Prayers to those affected by the quake in Italy



Ahhh! I read this and my head almost exploded. My little sister is in Italy right now with her class for Spring Break and I immediately looked it up. She was thankfully nowhere near it, but still. Just horrible for everyone involved.  I'll admit it put me in a bit of a panic.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 6, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Ahhh! I read this and my head almost exploded. My little sister is in Italy right now with her class for Spring Break and I immediately looked it up. She was thankfully nowhere near it, but still. Just horrible for everyone involved.  I'll admit it put me in a bit of a panic.



Sorry, I thought most people would have at least heard the headline by now. Though, seeing how serious it is, I am dismayed by how little coverage it's getting. 

I'm glad your sister is safe.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 6, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Sorry, I thought most people would have at least heard the headline by now. Though, seeing how serious it is, I am dismayed by how little coverage it's getting.
> 
> I'm glad your sister is safe.



Well, no need to apologize. I guess I hadn't checked the news all morning and once I read this post ... I just realized I check the news on DIMENSIONS before I check to see what is going on in the rest of the world. :doh: 

I guess my water cooler discussion would be like

Coworker: I really hope that Barack Obama can fix the current economic crisis.

Coworker: I agree, but I guess we can't expect it to happen overnight.

Me: I hope *insert name here* posts more nekkid pictures, those were hot.

*awkward silence*


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 6, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I fall more in love with you everyday...I sure luvs me some sandals and flip flops. Wish I could wear them all year long.



It's a downright shame what I get away with. lol The best part is that my shoe wardrobe costs all of $20 for a year.

Beat that, Mossystate! (Greenie, do you think she's watching?)


----------



## Paquito (Apr 6, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> It's a downright shame what I get away with. lol The best part is that my shoe wardrobe costs all of $20 for a year.
> 
> Beat that, Mossystate! (Greenie, do you think she's watching?)



Yea, I live in the South so the only pair of shoes I wear are my flip-flops. Even if theres an uncharacteristically cold night, I'll still wear them out.

I luvs them thangs


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> It's a downright shame what I get away with. lol The best part is that my shoe wardrobe costs all of $20 for a year.
> 
> Beat that, Mossystate! (Greenie, do you think she's watching?)



How did I make it into a post about shoes. I am one of those women who do not orgasm over the thought of a hunk of leather for me feet.

I am trying to get it...I am...promise!

* feeling that before dinner daze *

* hangs head *


----------



## Carrie (Apr 7, 2009)

I confess that I've been laughing at the fact that Homer Simpson accidentally referred to Maggie as "Mugsy" since Sunday evening's episode. Easily amused much, me? Nah. :blush:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 7, 2009)

IC that I lost my temper and yelled at Adrian this morning...and now I feel like shit even though he forgave me. I don't like yelling!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm sick and tired of all the gangland shootings in my city.


This last one was about 5 blocks from my place. 



I mean, it's Vancouver so the murder rate is still SUPER low compared to say Chicago or Mexico, but come on. It's ridiculous.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 7, 2009)

I confess that i should be doing housework but i'm sitting on the computer working and playing. I'm just sick of constantly cleaning to have it be a mess again in a day. One against three is no fair in the clean war!!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2009)

IC that my friend embarassed the hell out of me at Home Depot today. We went to get a key made and my friend hands the key to the guy, turns to me, and says "This is for use only in emergencies. I don't need you walking in when I'm jerking off."


I'm pretty sure I turned 18 shades of red.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 7, 2009)

I wish more people were honest and open about how they felt. About their life, about their preferences, and just not care what people think. IC it really irritates me to see so many fake people . No one is perfect, but lying to yourself and lying to others just for attention is only going to lead to disappointment in the end. 

I also confess I need to get out from under my little black rain cloud.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> How did I make it into a post about shoes.



Only that I wanted to see if you noticed me calling you over for no good reason at all. :batting:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 8, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Only that I wanted to see if you noticed me calling you over for no good reason at all. :batting:



PFFFFFFFFFFT

----

I confess I thought it said ya had to be one. No?

?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 10, 2009)

spring makes me antsy


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 12, 2009)

*IC*, No Matter how much I try to deter myself from thinking about it, When left with no sound other than my own thoughts. And No one to communicate with. My thoughts are horrifically morbid, and turn me into a sobbing pile of m_ooooooo_sh.


I'm Constantly thinking about my dad dying.
I Realize it will happen at some point.
But I just.. I can't imagine my life without him.
He's my pillar, my best friend, my ..well. .Daddy?
The mere thought of it, 
makes me just want to hug his legs and sob 
'Daddy don't ever die on me' 
though I know it's so stupid and unrealistic.. 

I don't know, if he ever really will understand, how much he means to me.


....I Just Wish I knew how to stop thinking about it.
.. I Think about My Pets, friends, and other family members dying too.
But nothing overwhelms me like thoughts of my father.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 12, 2009)

IC that I haven't been able to get into movies or anything so much lately. Like, I watched _Nightmare on Elm Street _the other day and although I acknowledge it being scary and I can understand why it is, I still felt detached from it somehow. Normally I get very wrapped up in what I watch, but there's some periods where I just... can't.

But I just watched what seems to me to be the best episode thus far of _Battlestar Galactica_ and it was all I could do to not start cheering near the end I got so into it. It was so skillfully done and tension oozed out of every second of it right when it counted most.

In all honesty, the high was so damn good that I feel like I need a smoke now. I've missed being able to lose myself in what I watch.


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 12, 2009)

After reading your confession, I have to admit I became quite unglued for a moment. It was mostly out of concern for you, as well as my 15 year old daughter and her emotional well being. I hope I am not being discourteous or disrespectful when I ask, is he seriously ill, or are you thinking of a distant future? In either case, I wish you a quick and painless release from the fears that torture you.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 14, 2009)

Am I the only one who finds a bit of humor in the name of the heartburn medication, Asiphex? 















(especially considering flatulence and diarrhea are listed as possible side-effects)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 14, 2009)

IC I have an extremely Dirty Little Mind tonight. And I am using it for Evil!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2009)

IC that I had an interesting conversation with my friend the other day. I went to pick her up to take her to the airport and while I was sitting in her parking lot, there was a cute guy with shaggy brown hair working on his truck. I heart guys with shaggy hair and I really heart guys with trucks. So then my friend got in the car.

Me- So what's the deal with your neighbor?
Her- Yeah, I saw him when I first moved in too... he's kinda cute and I like his hair but he has a bit of a tummy.
*I kinda just looked at her like, "And your point is....?"*
Her- Um..... He has a girlfriend.
Me- Damnit. Oh well.


----------



## steely (Apr 14, 2009)

IC that I'm constantly confused by people.It causes me a great deal of stress.I can never figure out motivations or manipulations.I'm too open and honest and I'm terrible at playing games.It takes too much energy to be less than honest.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 14, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Am I the only one who finds a bit of humor in the name of the heartburn medication, Asiphex?
> 
> 
> (especially considering flatulence and diarrhea are listed as possible side-effects)


No! I'm not!!

http://jezebel.com/380656/today-in-hilariously+named-pharmaceuticals-aciphex


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 14, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Am I the only one who finds a bit of humor in the name of the heartburn medication, Asiphex?



No Joyous one, you are not alone. 















(especially considering flatulence and diarrhea are listed as possible side-effects)[/SIZE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 15, 2009)

IC even THINKING about this 'prom' is making me overwhelmed and out of breath.

UGH. 

I GRRRR AT THEE, SOCIAL ANXIETY >;O


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 15, 2009)

god, I'm a dope


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 15, 2009)

I Want an internet Blocker for all Men with THOUGHTS. MERE THOUGHTS, of me, Period.


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 15, 2009)

I confess to an immature bout of giggling when I finally thought to say the name aloud of a drug geared towards acid reflux disease. You know, the one that sounds like a condition caused by eating copious amounts of ice cream, lasagne, cheesecake, and chili fries with cheese.

Thanks for the giggles, JoyJoy


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 15, 2009)

IC - This one instructor really cracks me up... She always dresses like the Grim Reaper during her final exam, black robe, long handled sickle and all. I saw her wheeling a cart down the hall all dressed up with her test papers and supplies.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Confession of a single mind:

All right. It's been, well, not an eternity, but a month or so plus since I was about to go into a relationship, and was dumped the minute before it happened. She was seeing someone else at the same time, and decided to go for him. She just didn't feel like tell me until she knew what to say. See, the nice girl didn't want to hurt my feelings... Cool one.

Anyway, I decided to not feel to bad about it, and rather try again. So now, thanks to Match.com, I've met a really cool single mum, my age, and... I'm scared...:doh:
Will it just be shit all over again? Will this work out? What do I say? What do I do? Oh *bleep*. 

Is this even the right place to post this?


----------



## Cors (Apr 15, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Confession of a single mind:
> 
> All right. It's been, well, not an eternity, but a month or so plus since I was about to go into a relationship, and was dumped the minute before it happened. She was seeing someone else at the same time, and decided to go for him. She just didn't feel like tell me until she knew what to say. See, the nice girl didn't want to hurt my feelings... Cool one.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that. I hate it when people aren't upfront. Good luck with the new girl but remember to take things slowly! I think it is probably more suited for the Singles Thread, but it works here too. 

IC that I just bought GTA Chinatown Wars for Nintendo DS for my partner, just so that I can perv on him playing. :wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 15, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Confession of a single mind:
> 
> All right. It's been, well, not an eternity, but a month or so plus since I was about to go into a relationship, and was dumped the minute before it happened. She was seeing someone else at the same time, and decided to go for him. She just didn't feel like tell me until she knew what to say. See, the nice girl didn't want to hurt my feelings... Cool one.
> 
> ...



New roads are seldom like those well-traveled. Begin each trip unmindful of it's end.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 16, 2009)

IC that I have the strong desire to go Grammar-Nazi on some mofos.

Must...not...type...messages that could get me temporarily banned...

Yea, I was too lazy to add more elipses


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 16, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> IC that I have the strong desire to go Grammar-Nazi on some mofos.
> 
> Must...not...type...messages that could get me temporarily banned...
> 
> Yea, I was too lazy to add more elipses



That cat in your avatar is so cute!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 16, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> IC that I have the strong desire to go Grammar-Nazi on some mofos.
> 
> Must...not...type...messages that could get me temporarily banned...
> 
> Yea, I was too lazy to add more elipses



Oh, the irony of the spelling error. 

This is precisely why I try really hard to refrain from correcting people's grammar and spelling. It is absolutely INEVITABLE that, if I do, I will make some kind of typo in the correction post and folks will point and laugh.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 16, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> IC that I have the strong desire to go Grammar-Nazi on some mofos.
> 
> Must...not...type...messages that could get me temporarily banned...
> 
> Yea, I was too lazy to add more elipses



if you mean The Fedding thread, i know, i sarry

were one handed type

Want Mods can correct whole thread?????


----------



## Paquito (Apr 16, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> if you mean The Fedding thread, i know, i sarry
> 
> were one handed type
> 
> Want Mods can correct whole thread?????



well when ther fetted turkees nd pes, hard 2 pay tention to typying


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 16, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - This one instructor really cracks me up... She always dresses like the Grim Reaper during her final exam, black robe, long handled sickle and all. I saw her wheeling a cart down the hall all dressed up with her test papers and supplies.



Hilarious!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm quitting my job and becoming a manwhore.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 17, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I'm quitting my job and becoming a manwhore.



Will you still visit Dimensions when you are a millionaire?:bow:


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 18, 2009)

I confess that this morning was the sexiest I've felt in a long time without...trying...lol.

I wore an "A-Frame" men's undershirt (aka Wife Beater) and some black undies to bed and when I woke up and my hair was all tousled...it was damn hot.

I'm going to carry that feeling with me all day.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 18, 2009)

IC that the Vore thread is now my favorite.thread.ever.

And Dr. P and Mergirl will always have a special place in my nest.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 19, 2009)

IC that I was hanging out with this guy yesterday after I had bought my new phone. He was playing around with it and set it to pick up his wireless network.


The name of his network?

Fattie.





Hmmmmm... Possible FA? LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 19, 2009)

Either that, or a pothead.  lol


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Either that, or a pothead.  lol



LOL- yeah, I thought of that option too... but he is pretty much in love with The Food Network.


Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 20, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> LOL- yeah, I thought of that option too... but he is pretty much in love with The Food Network.
> 
> 
> Curiouser and curiouser.



Food Network? Still might go either way.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Food Network? Still might go either way.



I know! LOL... I'll just have to keep my eyes peeled for more clues.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 20, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I know! LOL... I'll just have to keep my eyes peeled for more clues.



Maybe it will be both. Unless you have a personal aversion, that might not be so bad.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Maybe it will be both. Unless you have a personal aversion, that might not be so bad.



Excellent point. 


I think this issue deserves further research. lol


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 20, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I was hanging out with this guy yesterday after I had bought my new phone. He was playing around with it and set it to pick up his wireless network.
> 
> 
> The name of his network?
> ...


 If it were me, I'd just come out and ask him.  I mean...he must be comfortable with it if he let you see the name, so....just tell him you're curious what it means. Might be embarrassing for a moment, but at least you'll satisfy your burning curiousity, and who knows where it might lead if it means he likes fat girls and you open that door? (assuming its a door you want to open with the male person in question)


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 20, 2009)

IC - I have this paranoia that many of you are fictitious figments of cyberspace, quite possibly aliases created by Herr Webmeister for antagonistic and manipulative porpoises of devious intent. Only upon meeting you in person am I convinced otherwise... end even then I am tormented by lingering mild suspicion...

In other words... I have it on good authority that many of you are more real than I realized...


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> If it were me, I'd just come out and ask him.  I mean...he must be comfortable with it if he let you see the name, so....just tell him you're curious what it means. Might be embarrassing for a moment, but at least you'll satisfy your burning curiousity, and who knows where it might lead if it means he likes fat girls and you open that door? (assuming its a door you want to open with the male person in question)



Thanks for the tip. I think I'll just observe for a little bit more. I've only hung out with him twice, so it's a little early for the whole "so what's your sexual fetish/persuasion?" conversation. LOL 

But if that conversation DOES come up and that IS a door that is opened, that wouldn't be completely horrible.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 21, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I think I'll just observe for a little bit more. I've only hung out with him twice, so it's a little early for the whole "so what's your sexual fetish/persuasion?" conversation. LOL
> 
> But if that conversation DOES come up and that IS a door that is opened, that wouldn't be completely horrible.



I'd be going with the FA theory until proven otherwise, even if only for the confidence boost it would give me!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 21, 2009)

Listen. I insist. 

(And add him if you like him, because there's more to come.)


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 21, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Listen. I insist.
> 
> (And add him if you like him, because there's more to come.)



BEAUTIFUL!! It almost makes me want to have a myspace page again, just so I can friend him....


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 21, 2009)

I wonder what happened to: 

Rennaisance Woman 
Erk (aka Ruby Ripples)
Dibaby35 (aka Jessica35 in chat I think?)
Screaming Chicken 
Mynxstress (sp?)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 21, 2009)

Ms. Ripples still chats.  The rest I can't speak to.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 21, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ms. Ripples still chats.  The rest I can't speak to.



I haven't seen her there in a while - she's usually much more active than this. Hope she's okay.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes and I am wondering where my friend Maria1966 went, I hope she is ok too.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 21, 2009)

sndfkgvhbgiwrbhpwbr


wsndjvodbgvosidbvosdblsdhbsdbosughbaubgufsbj;asbhj


vsndkspsdhvp....sdvssdbsb.sdvjsdbgshbiogsdbiosghdbishdbjosdbs


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 21, 2009)

Uhmmmm

Ive dreamed about someone at least once a week for the past 2 months. Not sure why... but I do know that someday we will be married.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 22, 2009)

Sometimes you go through life and you meet people and you think, 'wow-i'm really into them'....but you never really knew how much you weren't until you meet someone that takes your breath away...big difference


yeah, that's how I feel


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 23, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Sometimes you go through life and you meet people and you think, 'wow-i'm really into them'....but you never really knew how much you weren't until you meet someone that takes your breath away...big difference
> 
> 
> yeah, that's how I feel



This makes me feel I can be be very happy being single for the rest of my life, and I'm glad for having read it. :bow:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 23, 2009)

Is it just me, or does the place seem way less busy now that the 'Park is gone? Maybe it's just a transition period, but it feels like people aren't moving their activity to other boards in equal quantity. Even though I didn't like that place, it's absence causes the whole site to seem a little less... active. I wonder if any reports actually bear that out.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 23, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Is it just me, or does the place seem way less busy now that the 'Park is gone? Maybe it's just a transition period, but it feels like people aren't moving their activity to other boards in equal quantity. Even though I didn't like that place, it's absence causes the whole site to seem a little less... active. I wonder if any reports actually bear that out.



Could be that, but there's also a good number of Dimmers who've left for the Jersey bash already, and others who're heading out soon, which might also have something to do with the slowdown.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 23, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Could be that, but there's also a good number of Dimmers who've left for the Jersey bash already, and others who're heading out soon, which might also have something to do with the slowdown.



I thought about that, but then I figured that would be mostly east-coasters, and not really representative of the seemingly missing HP-ers. But perhaps it's a combo of the bash, spring break, nice weather, etc.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 23, 2009)

mossystate said:


> sndfkgvhbgiwrbhpwbr
> 
> 
> wsndjvodbgvosidbvosdblsdhbsdbosughbaubgufsbj;asbhj
> ...



I've heard that, too. And what's more, that he hates moisture and has to have a donut every night before he goes to bed. Who knew? Right?


----------



## The Fez (Apr 23, 2009)

IC I've been listening to 3 Fall Out Boy albums over and over for the past few months. Guilty pleasure band


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 23, 2009)

I confess the garage sale o-hell has netted me $30 bucks already.

I hope this trend continues MAINLY because I don't wanna move this shit AGAIN!


----------



## Missy9579 (Apr 23, 2009)

IC that on accident, I closed my dogs head in the window in the backseat. It scared her so much she peed on my seat.

*hangs head*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 23, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess the garage sale o-hell has netted me $30 bucks already.
> 
> I hope this trend continues MAINLY because I don't wanna move this shit AGAIN!



Add $45 more to the till! WOO HOO


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 24, 2009)

BigCutieViolet said:


> IC that on accident, I closed my dogs head in the window in the backseat. It scared her so much she peed on my seat.
> 
> *hangs head*



Trust me, you are not the only one to ever do this. My sister and I still get laughing giggles everytime we think about the time, 28 yrs ago, that she picked me up from high school with her dog in the car. We went to leave and she rolled up the windows electronically. All of a sudden we hear a tapping noise and think something is wrong with the car.

It was her dog in the backseat with her head stuck sideways in the window and her nails were dangling over the back of the car seat tapping them as we tried to drive off. She immediately rolled the window down and the dog got all four paws back on the seat.

Man, we laughed our asses off. I know, mean mean mean, but seriously, anyone who was there, would have thought it was funny. The dog was fine. Well, fine physically, she was always nutty before and after that incident.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm curious to know if this photo has been "shopped". If not, it's pretty freakin' incredible. 

http://www.sierraclub.org/sierra/200711/lastwords.asp







The pattern created in a Swedish forest by logging tracks and trees downed by Hurricane Gudrun 
in January 2005. _"It's as if the heavens had sent a message to the forest industry reminding them that, in this area, deciduous trees would have withstood the winds much better than pine."_
Joakim "Jocke" Berglund, who took this photograph from a Cessna aircraft​


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 24, 2009)

I confess that i only woke up 15 minutes ago. Well okay i was up at 7:30-8:30 getting Max off to school and feeding alex but we both went back to bed and lept until noon. I am making up for lost sleep since Alex got sick and it feels good. i love sleep!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 24, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm curious to know if this photo has been "shopped". If not, it's pretty freakin' incredible.
> 
> http://www.sierraclub.org/sierra/200711/lastwords.asp
> 
> ...



That's just amazing if it's real


----------



## mossystate (Apr 24, 2009)

When you repeatedly message someone on Yahoo..MSN...etc....and they don't answer, you really should see this as the biggest...fattest...of clues.


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> When you repeatedly message someone on Yahoo..MSN...etc....and they don't answer, you really should see this as the biggest...fattest...of clues.



They're just not that into you.Been there,Sux.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 24, 2009)

steely said:


> They're just not that into you.Been there,Sux.



Aw, sorry you have had that experience. I was actually referring to someone else who is clueless. Not a nice person like yourself who was probably just trying to be decent.


----------



## frankman (Apr 25, 2009)

mossystate said:


> When you repeatedly message someone on Yahoo..MSN...etc....and they don't answer, you really should see this as the biggest...fattest...of clues.



Quit telling everyone I'm harassing you!

(frantically installing AIM, Yahoo and stuff to back up my ridiculous post...)


----------



## frankman (Apr 25, 2009)

I confess that in the few days we've been without HP, I've been feeling like posting really vile and mean stuff, just to piss people off. I don't know why.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

Shut up Frankman....you have no clue what you are talking about!


----------



## frankman (Apr 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Shut up Frankman....you have no clue what you are talking about!



Does that mean I can delete all this MSN crap again?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

My MSN sucks....so go ahead.....


----------



## mossystate (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh

It

All

Makes

Sense.

It

All

Fits.

A

Real

Trainwreck.

Choo

Choo.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

I confess I'm a dork. I played with a ouija board with my roommate and a "spirit" told us my roommate is going to sell a script in two weeks and I'm like...excited as hell, even though I know it's silly to take anything a ouija board says seriously.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 26, 2009)

i.m. bored
i.p. freely


----------



## frankman (Apr 26, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I confess I'm a dork. I played with a ouija board with my roommate and a "spirit" told us my roommate is going to sell a script in two weeks and I'm like...excited as hell, even though I know it's silly to take anything a ouija board says seriously.



Well, it could happen. But if your roommate starts to swear a lot and gets down stairs in creative ways, I'd keep crucifixes away from her.

Just saying.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2009)

Your room mate is messing with ya.......she/he moved that pointer themselves...to convince you they are going to get rich. Did he/she ask you to borrow any money, by chance?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 26, 2009)

I simply can not refuse it when my friends offer it to me.
Twice in a month.
And I'm paranoid I'll be an Addict.
The hell is wrong with me?
Aren't -normal- teenagers -not- concerned with stuff like that? aren't they at least still -somewhat- care free? :/


on top of it, I've been binging on food like crazy.
And if I gain any more weight I won't fit into my prom dress
It's like I'm losing control of myself?... my body?.. . :/

IC I'm scared.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Your room mate is messing with ya.......she/he moved that pointer themselves...to convince you they are going to get rich. Did he/she ask you to borrow any money, by chance?



Not at all. Besides, I'm a total believer in Ouija boards. My roommate is totally not the type to move it. Too straight laced. Anyway, the real reason I'm excited is he told me he's going to buy me a Mercedes if the script sells! We'll see if it happens in two weeks. If not, oh well, I've lost nothing but a brief increase in hope. Not too damaging.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 27, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm like...excited as hell, even though I know it's silly to take anything a ouija board says seriously.





Famouslastwords said:


> I'm a total believer in Ouija boards.



OK, so which is it ... silly & harmless superstition, or a serious tool for predicting one's life choices?


----------



## Carrie (Apr 27, 2009)

I wish there was a separate board for all of the "game" threads. The lounge has become a total spamfest.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 27, 2009)

what kind of games? computer games? board games?


----------



## Carrie (Apr 27, 2009)

The list-oriented games. Starting with this letter, or name a thing, or whatever. They're multiplying.


----------



## frankman (Apr 27, 2009)

Carrie said:


> The list-oriented games. Starting with this letter, or name a thing, or whatever. They're multiplying.



I fully support that idea.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2009)

Gee...that will diversify Dims too much.....


----------



## mossystate (Apr 27, 2009)

Why do I read those posts. After I do it, I feel like I need a Silkwood shower.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 27, 2009)

After I read 'em, I feel like my baby has been eaten by dingoes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2009)

Why do you people talk about threads and not give me links? Come on people....you always keep me in the dark here.... :doh:  


Anyhoo....have some Shady Grove.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8wR4GZGnZE


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 27, 2009)

STUPID FUCKING WORTHLESS PIECE OF SHIT POST OFFICE.

I swear..SWEAR that I'm sick and tired of them this year.

I submitted a change of address request for May 14th. They started it today. I don't know where any of my mail is...GAH

I'm expecting checks etc...because I ordered new ones and it's my birthday week and people always send me money.

BASTARDS


----------



## frankman (Apr 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gee...that will diversify Dims too much.....



I compartmentalize, label and pidgeonhole everything.

I'm intensely judgmental about games.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 27, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> OK, so which is it ... silly & harmless superstition, or a serious tool for predicting one's life choices?



I think it's silly fun. But I do believe it's a ghost on the other side.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

I confess that I am tripping over my own bootlaces and walking around with a crazy goofy smile on my face, speaking in an old language.. don't mind me!!! LALALALALAAAAAA


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 28, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I think it's silly fun. But I do believe it's a ghost on the other side.




LIES! 

Confess that you loaned him money....


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 28, 2009)

Human beings are really annoying.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 28, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Human beings are really annoying.



church .


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> LIES!
> 
> Confess that you loaned him money....




I did not! I don't even have money to lend, all my money for the month goes to the rent.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 28, 2009)

Weeeeeeeeeeeel...if you MIGHT be ok....MIGHT...MAYBE...PERHAPS...then, by alllllll meeeeeeans.....DOOOOOOOO it!!!!


:doh:
:doh:
:doh:
:doh:
:doh:

That kind of stupidity makes my head spin.

---

Oh, and, FLW?...you need a Fairy Swatter.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 29, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeel...if you MIGHT be ok....MIGHT...MAYBE...PERHAPS...then, by alllllll meeeeeeans.....DOOOOOOOO it!!!!
> 
> 
> :doh:
> ...



I need a swatter that swats all kinds of fairies!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 29, 2009)

I confess I'm nervous about the scope im having put down into my stomach today. I know that I'm going to be heavily sedated...but still nervous all the same. gah


----------



## saucywench (Apr 29, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I wish there was a separate board for all of the "game" threads. The lounge has become a total spamfest.


I've had the same thought for days.

Weeks.

Months.


Repped.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Human beings are really annoying.



Tell me about it... especially the ones that today decided to ruin my logical, solid, efficient plan at work by trying to inject some mental nonsense!! I swear, the world is getting more and more frustrating as stupid people are left in charge of things...!!  :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I did not! I don't even have money to lend, all my money for the month goes to the rent.



Does this mean you paid his rent?  



Famouslastwords said:


> I need a swatter that swats all kinds of fairies!



Great....now I'm all turned on again......:blush:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great....now I'm all turned on again......:blush:



Shocker!!!! :doh:


----------



## Chef (Apr 29, 2009)

The wings at Hooters suck. I keep trying to give them another chance, but no amount of cleavage will make up for the fact that their wings are nasty.

I should've gone to Wingers.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

Chef said:


> The wings at Hooters suck. I keep trying to give them another chance, but no amount of cleavage will make up for the fact that their wings are nasty.
> 
> I should've gone to Wingers.



Friend, you should go to Buffalo Wild Wings, or the Anchor Bar in Buffalo, NY. The only good thing at Hooters is the shrimp, so save yourself some money and head there


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 29, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does this mean you paid his rent?



I pay the full rent at the beginning of the month. He pays the groceries, my credit card bills, the utilities, food, car payment, gas, insurance and all his credit card bills. And when there is money leftover he pays for us to see movies, eat out, get my pedicures, get my eyebrows waxed, and other assorted things. Really he gets a raw deal, but he gets to live with me, so I guess that makes up for things.




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great....now I'm all turned on again......:blush:


 oh yeah baby, I'mma swat you with this....







That's nailpolish on a spatula. OH YEAH!


----------



## Weeze (Apr 29, 2009)

I confess that Carl Edwards is my new favorite person. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXwpsaHueUk


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm 19 years old and I -still- hate it when my parents fight.
They may not be married.
But I still cry when they are mad at eachother.


It's hard to believe they ever loved eachother at all.
I don't know why they didn't just fuck and be done with it.
They didn't have to get married.
I didn't have to get used to them both.
They didn't have to pretend.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 30, 2009)

IC - As much as I like the I.E., I have to admit that O.C. really kicks ass when it comes to the variety of products one can purchase...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 30, 2009)

my stupid bug is on FUCKING CRACK.

The stupid alarm went off like 5 times earlier..with no one touching it or around it.

I thought I had fixed the problem. I got to sleep and then I'm woken up by someone knocking on my window. Scared the BEEJESUS out of me.

She told me that my alarm had been going off for the last hour. Talk about feeling like a total prick to be THAT person.

I don't know what's up with my girl. It's her birthday too. She just turned 3. She needs to get past this terrible toddler phase.

Damn car.


----------



## Mini (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm heading back to St. Catharines for a couple months. I leave on Monday. Need to regroup, reassess, do some stuff at the school, etc.. That's what I keep telling myself, anyway.

Reality is, I don't fit in here, either. I don't know if I'm social enough to live so far away from the people I care about. I feel alone out here. I didn't think the isolation would bother me as much as it has, but here we are.

Also, BC is seriously lacking in the fat chick department. Also the girls-who-find-me-attractive department. Must go back to the donut capital of Canada.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Apr 30, 2009)

I hate the library.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 30, 2009)

I am afraid I am going to have to load my tranquilizer gun...and use it.


Good lord.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 30, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I am afraid I am going to have to load my tranquilizer gun...and use it.
> 
> 
> Good lord.



Kids today, Mossything <shakes head>.

Kids today.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Kids today, Mossything <shakes head>.
> 
> Kids today.




Kids I would just yell at.

I am talking about big game. Now, you just step back, lil missy.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 30, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Kids I would just yell at.
> 
> I am talking about big game. Now, you just step back, lil missy.



Patronize me again and it's ON, woman. It is so, so ON  

I thought that we were looking at the same thread, you know, synchronicity 'n all. Since we're always in such, y'know, synch. 

Apparently, I took a left while you took a right. Coz my issue is very much with the kids today


----------



## mossystate (Apr 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Patronize me again and it's ON, woman. It is so, so ON
> 
> I thought that we were looking at the same thread, you know, synchronicity 'n all. Since we're always in such, y'know, synch.
> 
> Apparently, I took a left while you took a right. Coz my issue is very much with the kids today





Yeah, I am so scared of little old ( but not as old as moi ) you.

Hey...let's PM each other the name/s of the people we are talking about.

Ok?


One.....Two......Three


PM!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm no coward. I'll write it here. 

I was annoyed by that wingbat Mossys -- uh, on second thought. I'll PM you 



mossystate said:


> Yeah, I am so scared of little old ( but not as old as moi ) you.
> 
> Hey...let's PM each other the name/s of the people we are talking about.
> 
> ...


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

Kids today... boy, I'll tell ya, back when I was young I had to walk *THREE MILES* in the snow, rain, and howlin wind just to meet a hot BBW, and now all you have to do is pointy, clicky, pointy, clicky. It makes me mad, I tell ya, mad!!!!!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 30, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Kids today... boy, I'll tell ya, back when I was young I had to walk *THREE MILES* in the snow, rain, and howlin wind just to meet a hot BBW, and now all you have to do is pointy, clicky, pointy, clicky. It makes me mad, I tell ya, mad!!!!!



PREACH IT, brothr.

I mean, back in the day, if someone wanted to cheat on his/her spouse, they had to actually ... y'know, MEET someone & consider the clandestine undercover No-Tell Motel route. 

Nowadays, these kids, all they gotta do is point 'n click 'n drop trou in the privacy of their own homes, via webcams. It just .... ain't the same. Those were the good old days, I tell ya <heaves long-suffering sigh>


----------



## mossystate (Apr 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm no coward. I'll write it here.
> 
> I was annoyed by that wingbat Mossys -- uh, on second thought. I'll PM you



Wow...I PM'd you the same name!
Mossy is a loser.:bow:


----------



## Tina (Apr 30, 2009)

Mini said:


> Reality is, I don't fit in here, either. I don't know if I'm social enough to live so far away from the people I care about. I feel alone out here. I didn't think the isolation would bother me as much as it has, but here we are.


Me, too. I at least have my husband, but there has to be more, you know? Why do you think I'm buried in jewelry supplies?  No friends here after two years. Still, you're a young buck and you need your social life and friends and fun. I think moving there was a positive thing, but it doesn't mean you have to stay there forever.


> Also, BC is seriously lacking in the fat chick department. Also the girls-who-find-me-attractive department. Must go back to the donut capital of Canada.


Donuts are important for building a well-rounded figure. 

You know, I just want you to be happy.

I want donuts.

Puppy.  

View attachment puppy04-11-09.jpg


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> PREACH IT, brothr.
> 
> I mean, back in the day, if someone wanted to cheat on his/her spouse, they had to actually ... y'know, MEET someone & consider the clandestine undercover No-Tell Motel route.
> 
> Nowadays, these kids, all they gotta do is point 'n click 'n drop trou in the privacy of their own homes, via webcams. It just .... ain't the same. Those were the good old days, I tell ya <heaves long-suffering sigh>



Preach it, brothr??? AWESOME line.... hehehe 

I was in on the very beginnings of this whole thing with the old bulletin boards back in 1990.. before that, you had to really luck out in order to find a BBW that you MAY have had the courage to even say hello to. Choices are SO wide now... what was a funny line has now got me thinking... MAN that could very well have been true!!!!

I remember when I was really young, and I had to have my dad drive 40 miles just to meet this girl I met at a pow wow, and she was a super BBW. I can still remember the night I had my "movie moment" and screwed up my very first intimate moment right after prom. Talk about bad memories!!! :doh:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 30, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Wow...I PM'd you the same name!
> Mossy is a loser.:bow:



I wouldn't know. She's been on my IGNORE list for a while now.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 30, 2009)

Yesterday at the pool, there was an older woman staring at me while I worked out. At first I thought maybe she was annoyed because I was doing laps (but politely and considerately) near her (the pool was crowded, which I hate), but then she kept staring at me after I did my laps and was doing my resistance work, and by the time I headed into the locker room and she followed me a minute later, I was convinced she was staring at me because I'm fat, and just *knew* she was going to make a jerkface comment at me in the locker room, so I steeled myself for it. She walked over to me and said, "I'm sorry I was staring at you, but I have to tell you: you have the prettiest hair I've ever seen." 

I confess that sometimes we truly are our own worst enemies. :blush:


----------



## Rowan (Apr 30, 2009)

I confess....I know that I can be mean to people...but I swear its really only to the stupid ones.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 30, 2009)

I confess tomorrow is my last day of work. I'm really more sad than I realized.

*sigh*

I'm getting excited about my move though!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 30, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Yesterday at the pool, there was an older woman staring at me while I worked out. At first I thought maybe she was annoyed because I was doing laps (but politely and considerately) near her (the pool was crowded, which I hate), but then she kept staring at me after I did my laps and was doing my resistance work, and by the time I headed into the locker room and she followed me a minute later, I was convinced she was staring at me because I'm fat, and just *knew* she was going to make a jerkface comment at me in the locker room, so I steeled myself for it. She walked over to me and said, "I'm sorry I was staring at you, but I have to tell you: you have the prettiest hair I've ever seen."
> 
> I confess that sometimes we truly are our own worst enemies. :blush:



I love when that kind of thing happens.


----------



## frankman (May 2, 2009)

IC I really despise abbr.


----------



## Rowan (May 2, 2009)

Random and totally retarded,,,,

Im lonely...I don't want to be and dont know how to change it


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

People don't know my situation or what is going on... assuming the worst is not to know the facts. I'm fine! Still very happy! Bad days happen to everyone...


----------



## Rowan (May 2, 2009)

Mini said:


> I'm heading back to St. Catharines for a couple months. I leave on Monday. Need to regroup, reassess, do some stuff at the school, etc.. That's what I keep telling myself, anyway.
> 
> Reality is, I don't fit in here, either. I don't know if I'm social enough to live so far away from the people I care about. I feel alone out here. I didn't think the isolation would bother me as much as it has, but here we are.
> 
> Also, BC is seriously lacking in the fat chick department. Also the girls-who-find-me-attractive department. Must go back to the donut capital of Canada.



Move to Florida...plenty of us fluffy chicks who'd find you hot here


----------



## Mini (May 3, 2009)

I think I'd make a good advice columnist.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

I feel like a sucker, to be quite honest- I am told things and I actually believe them. Being a good guy and a gentleman these days is obviously for suckers... that's my confession for today, and thanks to the friends I do have for sending me happy thoughts and making me laugh under the circumstances.

I also confess that I sometimes don't know how to follow my own advice- see confession #1.


----------



## Paquito (May 3, 2009)

IC that for the first time in months, I feel...free. No more conflict with this one person anymore. Completely cut from my life. I tried to talk it out, but he made it clear that he wasn't gonna listen to what he did wrong and that he thinks he's perfect. So, the ties are cut. And I feel great


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> IC that for the first time in months, I feel...free. No more conflict with this one person anymore. Completely cut from my life. I tried to talk it out, but he made it clear that he wasn't gonna listen to what he did wrong and that he thinks he's perfect. So, the ties are cut. And I feel great



This is a wonderful feeling - I'm happy for you  :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 3, 2009)

I was nerding out watching Frontline and my dinner overcooked. What a piss off!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 4, 2009)

I Forgot My Dad's birthday is tomorrow and spent the last of my money.

Goddamnit.


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 4, 2009)

Rowan said:


> Random and totally retarded,,,,
> 
> Im lonely...I don't want to be and dont know how to change it



*hugs* Been there.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 4, 2009)

If you appear in public looking like this, I will be compelled to weed-whack those bad boys on sight.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm getting squirrely out here on the ocean. Doesn't change my being thought- just makes me long for civilization again... hey, I'm Jimmy Buffett!!!!!


----------



## Mini (May 5, 2009)

I have a lot of sunglasses. How many? Approximately one metric shitload.

(This is roughly half of them.) 

View attachment 432_3264_1.JPG


----------



## Carrie (May 5, 2009)

Mini said:


> I have a lot of sunglasses. How many? Approximately one metric shitload.
> 
> (This is roughly half of them.)


Heh. Now I know how guys feel when they look at our collection of shoes or jeans or whatever and are stupefied, because they all look pretty much the same to them. :blush:



Also, Littleghost's current avatar and title are pretty much the coolest ever in the history of the universe. :happy:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 5, 2009)

IC that when I see people posting things like 600 pounders here I get all kinds of irritated.

The women here are PEOPLE, not freakin halibut.


----------



## Mini (May 5, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> IC that when I see people posting things like 600 pounders here I get all kinds of irritated.
> 
> The women here are PEOPLE, not freakin halibut.



Except I'd actually eat halibut.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 5, 2009)

Mini said:


> Except I'd actually eat halibut.




LMAO! I tried to rep you because this actually made me snort, which caused people to peek over my cubicle wall.


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2009)

Just got off the phone with the nurse at the hospital where I will be having the lil surgery on my foot, next Tuesday. I have never had surgery, except for oral surgery, many years ago. I am hugely phobic when it comes to needles. I am also trying to remember that, when they tell you about possible blood clots and powers of attorney, they have to do that. I am thankful that I was able to joke with the nurse, and she especially liked when I told her I promise not to be " some crazy wilderbeast " in the lobby. I am just skeered, no matter how I know, in my brain, that things will more than likely be ok. I am a wimp. A big wimp. Gulp.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Just got off the phone with the nurse at the hospital where I will be having the lil surgery on my foot, next Tuesday. I have never had surgery, except for oral surgery, many years ago. I am hugely phobic when it comes to needles. I am also trying to remember that, when they tell you about possible blood clots and powers of attorney, they have to do that. I am thankful that I was able to joke with the nurse, and she especially liked when I told her I promise not to be " some crazy wilderbeast " in the lobby. I am just skeered, no matter how I know, in my brain, that things will more than likely be ok. I am a wimp. A big wimp. Gulp.



Oh, man, Mossything. You have my sympathy. Like you, I have an issue with needles. Not just uncomfortable with them. We're talking blubbering baby, fall down to the floor in a dead faint PHOBIC of them. When I've had various surgeries & had to have an IV, and most recently my very unpleasant infusions, what helped me was suggestions made by our resident board experts, Di & Vickie. I have a prescription for anti-anxiety meds, and I take one about an hour before I have to have an infusion. With IV's, you can request pain killers (and you'll likely be on them for your foot surgery, anyway). I know it's not a huge help, because you have to go through this yourself, but seriously ... drugs are a major calming factor for me. That, and being forced to submit to the needles and having it become a routine. Not something I'll ever get used to, but ... DRUGS, Mossy. DRUGS. Happy-making drugs.

I will keep my fingers crossed for a very speedy recovery. I would say a prayer but ... well. I'm afraid that Dog may smite a continent in retaliation 

Also, just throwing it out there ... my phobia is specifically related to having needles in my arm. It is much, much easier for me to have it placed in my hand. You can always ask that the IV be put in a place that's easier for you to cope with, if it's a specific area that bothers you.

(Like, your ass cheek. I'll volunteer to be the one placing it).


----------



## JoyJoy (May 5, 2009)

Now that I'm in the right thread...

As much as The King has always creeped me out, the new "Kingon" commercials are a win.

Mossydear, I hope all goes well. Send me your hand and I'll hold it for you.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Just got off the phone with the nurse at the hospital where I will be having the lil surgery on my foot, next Tuesday. I have never had surgery, except for oral surgery, many years ago. I am hugely phobic when it comes to needles. I am also trying to remember that, when they tell you about possible blood clots and powers of attorney, they have to do that. I am thankful that I was able to joke with the nurse, and she especially liked when I told her I promise not to be " some crazy wilderbeast " in the lobby. I am just skeered, no matter how I know, in my brain, that things will more than likely be ok. I am a wimp. A big wimp. Gulp.



Mossy,

Be sure to mark which foot is to have surgery. When hubby had his foot surgery, they advised he do this. He took a marker and wrote "this one" on the foot needing surgery. Hope this helps.  I'll be praying for you on Tuesday.


----------



## mossystate (May 6, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Also, just throwing it out there ... my phobia is specifically related to having needles in my arm. It is much, much easier for me to have it placed in my hand. You can always ask that the IV be put in a place that's easier for you to cope with, if it's a specific area that bothers you.
> (Like, your ass cheek. I'll volunteer to be the one placing it).


Your hand? I am having flashbacks when Bucky caught a vein on the top of my hand, and it swelled to the size of an egg....ooooooooo!! And, what's that?...you wanna kiss my ass? Well, ok. I think that is a great idea for doomed threads. Thanks, MsVaJoJo.*S*S*S* You are a doll. I won't let anybody know that. Shhhhhh.


JoyJoy said:


> Mossydear, I hope all goes well. Send me your hand and I'll hold it for you.


Thanks, Joy.:kiss2: Will you send it back?


Punkin1024 said:


> Mossy,
> Be sure to mark which foot is to have surgery. When hubby had his foot surgery, they advised he do this. He took a marker and wrote "this one" on the foot needing surgery. Hope this helps.  I'll be praying for you on Tuesday.


*L* Oh god. Thanks, Ella. I will be sure to not have annnnny dreams of me having the wrong parts cut on.:huh:


----------



## JoyJoy (May 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Thanks, Joy.:kiss2: Will you send it back?



Yes, of course! I'll even spruce it up for you!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 6, 2009)

I've lived in Little Rock for almost 9 years, and have missed this every year. I'm going this year, even if I have to sell my first-born. 




Okay, no. But I AM going.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 6, 2009)

Hello, my name is Joy, and I am an American Idol fan.

Slash was on the show this week. Not a big Guns n Roses fan, normally. 



Okay, so what I want to know is...


how is it that all of these years I've not realized how totally smmmokin' HOT this man is? 







RRROWRRR :batting::bounce::smitten:


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Hello, my name is Joy, and I am an American Idol fan.
> 
> Slash was on the show this week. Not a big Guns n Roses fan, normally.
> 
> ...




He was wearing sunglasses inside in the audience at the American Idol thing. I still think people who do that are soooo lame.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 6, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> He was wearing sunglasses inside in the audience at the American Idol thing. I still think people who do that are soooo lame.


Ehh...maybe he had a reason...he certainly doesn't project a sense of pretention, though. Doesn't matter to me! Still hot!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, he's pretty cute, and talented, but lame.


----------



## Mini (May 7, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> He was wearing sunglasses inside in the audience at the American Idol thing. I still think people who do that are soooo lame.



Why? I do it because I'm shy, among other reasons.


----------



## Mini (May 7, 2009)

If there is one thing that I can possibly construe as evidence for a benevolent creator, it's the fact that beer tastes so fucking wonderful post-workout.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 7, 2009)

"Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy."
_ (as Ben Franklin apparently didn't say, but everyone quotes)_


----------



## JoyJoy (May 7, 2009)

Speaking of beer, I realized last night that Corona without lime is like drinking rancid piss. 

Give me a Guinness, please.


----------



## Mini (May 7, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Speaking of beer, I realized last night that Corona without lime is like drinking rancid piss.
> 
> Give me a Guinness, please.



You are officially the first female I know who actually likes Guinness. Score!


----------



## JoyJoy (May 7, 2009)

Mini said:


> You are officially the first female I know who actually likes Guinness. Score!


LOVE it! And Smithwick's..and Killian's...

I tried Belhaven last summer at a Scottish fest and liked it a lot, too, but haven't been able to find it anywhere local.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 7, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> LOVE it! And Smithwick's..and Killian's...
> 
> I tried Belhaven last summer at a Scottish fest and liked it a lot, too, but haven't been able to find it anywhere local.


Which is the Scottish beer that comedian Jay Mohr said made him shit his pants at the first sip? He said there was literally no pause between "gulp" and shit.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 7, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Which is the Scottish beer that comedian Jay Mohr said made him shit his pants at the first sip? He said there was literally no pause between "gulp" and shit.


Gee, thanks for this little tidbit  Remind me to stock up on Belhaven next time I have you and the missus over for dinner.


----------



## steely (May 7, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I've lived in Little Rock for almost 9 years, and have missed this every year. I'm going this year, even if I have to sell my first-born.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greek Festivals are the best.I loved going to the one in Winston when I lived there.It was fantastic.The food, the music, the beautiful men and women.It was great.Don't miss this one.


----------



## Chef (May 8, 2009)

How am I _supposed_ to pronounce Gyro? 

Is it Hero? Gee-Row? Jyro? wtf?


----------



## mossystate (May 8, 2009)

I am sitting here...foot elevated...watching Best Of The Joy Of Painting.

Mr. Ross had better be painting some happy fun clouds...goddamn it.


----------



## steely (May 8, 2009)

Chef said:


> How am I _supposed_ to pronounce Gyro?
> 
> Is it Hero? Gee-Row? Jyro? wtf?



Yee-row


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2009)

Chef said:


> How am I _supposed_ to pronounce Gyro?
> 
> Is it Hero? Gee-Row? Jyro? wtf?


Yee row



mossystate said:


> I am sitting here...foot elevated...watching Best Of The Joy Of Painting.
> 
> Mr. Ross had better be painting some happy fun clouds...goddamn it.



At least it's over?


----------



## mossystate (May 9, 2009)

Whenever I check out the ' what do you like about the previous poster ' thread...it's usually the same four people in there. Always makes me giggle, as they are starting to repeat themselves. *L*


----------



## frankman (May 9, 2009)

what I like about the precious poster is that they tell me what they like about me.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 9, 2009)

IC - There is something about me that makes dogs piddle with excitement. It's a complement of sorts I suppose, but constantly having to clean up the mess is getting to be annoying. Greeting them on linoleum works best.


----------



## Risible (May 9, 2009)

Buck up, Stan, it'll only be for another couple years (in Lilly's case. Pixie - may be permanent).


----------



## mossystate (May 9, 2009)

frankman said:


> what I like about the precious poster is that they tell me what they like about me.



I KNEW I was precious...I knew it! :wubu: Frank, I write pages about you, everytime I wake from a nightmare.

---Speaking of which...I confess I did not like last nights dreams.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 9, 2009)

Cold showers between hot sticky fat girl rolls on 90 degree days for the ultimate win.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 10, 2009)

I wonder if any of the car savvy people on here could give me some advice. I'm looking to get some plugs and wires for a basic tune-up for my PT Cruiser. I found this site, with two choices that seem to be well-priced. Not knowing anything about plug wires, I'm not sure which to choose, or if I should be looking at another brand. I'd greatly appreciate any advice on this, and on a brand of plugs to look at. Anyone?


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 10, 2009)

FAIL: Makeshift exfoliating strips from packing tape on the backs of one's thighs. No go.


----------



## Santaclear (May 10, 2009)

frankman said:


> what I like about the precious poster is that they tell me what they like about me.





mossystate said:


> I KNEW I was precious...I knew it! :wubu:



Every poster is precious to me. Every post incredibly precious too. 

Good call, Frankman. :bow:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 11, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> FAIL: Makeshift exfoliating strips from packing tape on the backs of one's thighs. No go.



Ow.


IC that I am looking forward to the end of the regular TV season so that I can get things done around the house. Except that I'll probably just spend more time on WoW....


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (May 11, 2009)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Ow.
> 
> 
> IC that I am looking forward to the end of the regular TV season so that I can get things done around the house. Except that I'll probably just spend more time on WoW....



What, you never heard of the summer TV season?! They have all new shows that start during the summer now. My DVR will be working overtime.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 11, 2009)

For Mother's day, my son treated me to a great dinner at a small cajun place and then a late showing of the new Star Trek. When the actor who played Bones came into his first scene, there was an auduble reaction of pleasure from the audience, including from me, because he's spot-on perfect for representing the character created by DeForest Kelly, and it was obvious from the minute he came on screen and opened his mouth.  I was more than a little shocked, though, when Zack leaned over with a puzzled look on his face and asked why everyone was reacting that way. I pointed out to him "that's Bones!"...when he remained puzzled and asked "Who the hell is Bones???", I knew I had failed in bringing him up adequately in the knowledge and culture that is Star Trek. :doh:


----------



## JoyJoy (May 11, 2009)

IC I just realized who that actor is and why he appeals to me so much. I've had a *major* crush on him as Eomer in the LOTR movies for years. 
:smitten::smitten::smitten::wubu::blush: Mmmm yeah, baby.


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2009)

It's really a shame that he's been in such crap movies since LotR, though. _Doom_ was a seaming pile and I didn't even see _Pathfinder_ since it got trashed so widely by pretty much everyone.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 11, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> IC I just realized who that actor is and why he appeals to me so much. I've had a *major* crush on him as Eomer in the LOTR movies for years.
> :smitten::smitten::smitten::wubu::blush: Mmmm yeah, baby.



I was just about to mention how I normally don't care for long hair on men..but for him..I gladly make an exception!


----------



## Chef (May 11, 2009)

Okay.. I need some KFC now...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 11, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> It's really a shame that he's been in such crap movies since LotR, though. _Doom_ was a seaming pile and I didn't even see _Pathfinder_ since it got trashed so widely by pretty much everyone.




I really liked Pathfinder..............and he was hot as hell in it :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2009)

I confess that melted cheese should be the fifth food group.

:eat2:


----------



## Captain Save (May 11, 2009)

Now that the lovely lady has opened the door, I must confess the dietary secret of lifelong happiness for us all. They are as follows:

Sugar
Salt
Fat 
Grease
Melted cheese
Alcohol
Tobbacco
Caffeine

Sure, these things will shorten your life span a little, but you'll enjoy your time here that much more. Besides, who wants to live forever?


----------



## Suze (May 11, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> Now that the lovely lady has opened the door, I must confess the dietary secret of lifelong happiness for us all. They are as follows:
> 
> Sugar
> Salt
> ...


don't want to live forever, but i wont risk living my last years in pain... whenever that is.

(don't glorify tobacco and alcohol puh-lease.)


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2009)

Suze said:


> don't want to live forever, but i wont risk living my last years in pain... whenever that is.
> 
> (don't glorify tobacco and alcohol puh-lease.)



I don't see anything wrong with enjoying a cold beer on a hot day.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> Now that the lovely lady has opened the door, I must confess the dietary secret of lifelong happiness for us all. They are as follows:
> 
> Sugar
> Salt
> ...




I'll take melted cheese x 4 tonight!


----------



## Suze (May 11, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't see anything wrong with enjoying a cold beer on a hot day.


me neither! but i was reading it a bit like: become an alcoholic, it's fun!

maybe i'm just reading too much into stuff today.


----------



## mossystate (May 12, 2009)

Popped into chat for a few. Had to leave right away when I saw it was going to be Star Trek night. The twitching I felt was not the soothing feeling I needed.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 12, 2009)

It was Star Trek night for all of three minutes. You missed out on actual funniness.  lol


----------



## JoyJoy (May 12, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> It's really a shame that he's been in such crap movies since LotR, though. _Doom_ was a seaming pile and I didn't even see _Pathfinder_ since it got trashed so widely by pretty much everyone.



I didn't see either of these, so can't really comment. He nailed the Bones role, though, so maybe he'll get some better movies now. The ones he has coming up (imdb) don't look that great. 



MisticalMisty said:


> I was just about to mention how I normally don't care for long hair on men..but for him..I gladly make an exception!


He's definitely one who can pull off the long-haired sweaty look well.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 12, 2009)

Well I have you all beat, I've loved Karl Urban since he was on Xena. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 12, 2009)

Suze said:


> don't want to live forever, but i wont risk living my last years in pain... whenever that is.
> 
> (don't glorify tobacco and alcohol puh-lease.)



I just glorify caffeine and chocolate and fried foods and butter.......and penis


----------



## Captain Save (May 12, 2009)

Suze said:


> don't want to live forever, but i wont risk living my last years in pain... whenever that is.
> 
> (don't glorify tobacco and alcohol puh-lease.)



I certainly don't want to even appear to advocate _marinating_ oneself in _any_ of these things; a beer or two every once in a while isn't a one way ticket to a case of cirrhosis, and two packs a day is definitely not a good idea. I won't lie about my own bad habits; if caffeine were outlawed, I'd be running an underground starbucks somewhere in the woods.


----------



## saucywench (May 12, 2009)

My niece just called a few minutes ago. Her freshly-exed-husband's ex-wife robbed a bank last week and was arrested yesterday.

http://www.todaysthv.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=84936&catid=2

Aren't drug addicts (the ex-wife, not the ex-husband; he's merely a jackass) just lovely? Especially when they bring a child into the world.
View attachment m.jpg

Me and sweet little girl who did nothing to deserve such a crappy mom.

Robberies are really popular here lately. Yesterday I left work for an appointment just one exit down the interstate. When I exited, there was a state trooper parked along the eastbound ramp and a city patrol car parked on the westbound ramp. As I drove across the overpass, I had to pull over as NINE other law enforcement vehicles, with sirens blowing and lights flashing, zoomed by to access the interstate. I called Joy and asked her to find out what was going on. When I got up to my appointment on the 7th floor, they had counted SIXTEEN vehicles pass by on the street below. Joy called back to say that a bank had just been robbed, and the vehicles we had seen were engaged in hot pursuit.


----------



## SMA413 (May 13, 2009)

IC that in tonight's battle of the combative 82 yr old woman versus 3 able-bodied nurses, the 82 yr old won.

And she has a broken hip.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 13, 2009)

IC that if It weren't for the fact I would sit here and go "I probably missed out on something" and could not argue the point with myself. I would not have bought a dress, and I would NOT go to this damn prom thing. 


I am regretting my decision already. :/ UGH


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 13, 2009)

oh I can't say it!


----------



## Carrie (May 13, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> oh I can't say it!


Say it! (those are the best ones!)


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 13, 2009)

IC that the wind is blowing 10,000 miles an hour today...


I just had to pick up a bunch of balloons for the baby shower I'm hosting this afternoon.

NOT a great day to get balloons.

Sheesh


----------



## snuggletiger (May 13, 2009)

IC I am biting the temptation to go to the house to tell the homeowner "28 days till you're gone". I am excited about buying the house and nervous at the same time thanks to sticker shockie.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 13, 2009)

Interesting



Maria Malina, scientific employee, presents the photo of a carved ivory female figurine during its presentation in Tuebingen, southern Germany, Wednesday, May 13, 2009. The figurine, found in 2008 in a cave in Schelklingen, southern Germany is allegedly the world's oldest reproduction of a human with an estimated age of at least 35,000 years.









http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-sci-venus14-2009may14,0,56497.story


----------



## goofy girl (May 13, 2009)

I got an email from the volunteer coordinator at the Free Clinic. I have my first shift next Thursday. I AM SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Mini (May 13, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I got an email from the volunteer coordinator at the Free Clinic. I have my first shift next Thursday. I AM SO EXCITED!!!!



Free donuts?


----------



## goofy girl (May 13, 2009)

Mini said:


> Free donuts?



well, most of the appointments are during the evening hours. But they provide us with dinner


----------



## GWARrior (May 13, 2009)

me and the bff are going to DRAG WARS at the local gay club!! w00t!

im a little sad that Im not going in drag.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 13, 2009)

Edward Longshanks wasn't as big and bad as portrayed in _Braveheart_. He was far, far more effective... and ruthless.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 13, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Say it! (those are the best ones!)



Um.....ohmygod! *beat* The weather! Ohh....my. Yes. So much rain. Thank you.


----------



## Captain Save (May 13, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Um.....ohmygod! *beat* The weather! Ohh....my. Yes. So much rain. Thank you.



Somehow, I'm left with the feeling that there is something that very much desires to be made public, but it isn't quite forthcoming as of yet. Suspense and anticipation can be so rewarding in their own right.
:bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

I confess that I would like to get rid of this cold...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 13, 2009)

IC that right now, all I want to listen to is Franz Schubert's Piano Sonata in C Minor, D958, part II. I feel so nerdy only wanting to listen to classical music. But part of me still wishes I had a piano right now...


----------



## Mini (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, I should have had sex when I had the chance. Goddammit.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 14, 2009)

I confess I want Liz to confess. For real.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 14, 2009)

IC - I just learned a secret that most electrical engineers and architects probably already know...

In buildings with computerized climate and lighting systems, the amount of cost savings and efficiency is directly proportionate to how much the guy in control of the computer really cares.


----------



## Rowan (May 14, 2009)

I confess that Mini's confession made me think dirty thoughts :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 15, 2009)

I confess that I stole a sprig of Lilac from a huge tree down the street from my office. 

:blush: It smells glorious.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 15, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I've lived in Little Rock for almost 9 years, and have missed this every year. I'm going this year, even if I have to sell my first-born.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sunburned and wind-blown, aching feet, stuffed full of delicious food....it was a great afternoon. Pics to come.


----------



## frankman (May 16, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> IC that in tonight's battle of the combative 82 yr old woman versus 3 able-bodied nurses, the 82 yr old won.
> 
> And she has a broken hip.



If any of the able-bodied nurses was responsible for the broken hip, I'd say the nurses won.


----------



## JimBob (May 16, 2009)

I kept going back to this BBW girl I knew at age 18 purely out of a sexual need. I knew she was emotionally damaged, didn't want anything except cuddling... I just acted like a complete arse.

Thankfully, I got out of the vicious circle rather than pressurize her any further.


----------



## SMA413 (May 17, 2009)

frankman said:


> If any of the able-bodied nurses was responsible for the broken hip, I'd say the nurses won.



No, rep hubby. We didn't cause the broken hip. We're supposed to be the ones fixing patients- not breaking them, silly boy.


----------



## goofy girl (May 18, 2009)

IC that sometimes I don't understand people. Or things. Or something.

I showed up for my first night at my volunteer job at the free medical clinic and I was uber excited. The email from the volunteer coordinator, Kelly, said I should arrive between 5:30 and 5:45 for a quick training before my shift at 6. Because I use public transportation I showed up closer to 5 (It's Rhode Island, don't forget...not too much public trans to choose from) and went into the waiting room. I wasn't acknowledged by the receptionist or any of the staff (Other than the clinical manager who happened to walk by and remembered me from orientation, she did say hello and kept walking) so I just waited until 5:30, and went over to the receptionist and told her that my name is Bridget and I was there to see Kelly, she had asked me to come in to help tonight. Kelly was paged and someone answered and said she was out getting the office dinner (They do that for the staff, which consists of all volunteers) and they would let her know I was there when she came in.

At 5:45 I saw Kelly walk past the waiting room with an armload of pizza and there was a mass exodus of the staff, I'm assuming to the kitchen. Finally at 6:15, with still no staff anywhere in sight, I figured I was not needed and left.

What a friggin let down. I just wanted to help


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> IC that sometimes I don't understand people. Or things. Or something.
> 
> I showed up for my first night at my volunteer job at the free medical clinic and I was uber excited. The email from the volunteer coordinator, Kelly, said I should arrive between 5:30 and 5:45 for a quick training before my shift at 6. Because I use public transportation I showed up closer to 5 (It's Rhode Island, don't forget...not too much public trans to choose from) and went into the waiting room. I wasn't acknowledged by the receptionist or any of the staff (Other than the clinical manager who happened to walk by and remembered me from orientation, she did say hello and kept walking) so I just waited until 5:30, and went over to the receptionist and told her that my name is Bridget and I was there to see Kelly, she had asked me to come in to help tonight. Kelly was paged and someone answered and said she was out getting the office dinner (They do that for the staff, which consists of all volunteers) and they would let her know I was there when she came in.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need to email Kelly and let her know this.........


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (May 18, 2009)

I confess that I'm just really not feeling any love lately...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 18, 2009)

IC I'm Actually kind of pissed off / disappointed that my stepmom and my dad dislike my new haircut. Actually. Just My Dad. . . :/ And the fact that I'm bothered, by THEM not like MY Haircut that I like? .. Pisses me off even more.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 19, 2009)

I confess that I'm still getting rep for a thread that's been locked for days.

Totally hot.


----------



## goofy girl (May 19, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sounds like you need to email Kelly and let her know this.........



I did, as soon as I got home. 

I also made an appointment with the woman at the Womens Resource Center for volunteer work there to scratch my "I need to do something good" itch


----------



## Chef (May 19, 2009)

Fish oil burps.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 19, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> IC that sometimes I don't understand people. Or things. Or something.
> 
> I showed up for my first night at my volunteer job at the free medical clinic and I was uber excited. The email from the volunteer coordinator, Kelly, said I should arrive between 5:30 and 5:45 for a quick training before my shift at 6. Because I use public transportation I showed up closer to 5 (It's Rhode Island, don't forget...not too much public trans to choose from) and went into the waiting room. I wasn't acknowledged by the receptionist or any of the staff (Other than the clinical manager who happened to walk by and remembered me from orientation, she did say hello and kept walking) so I just waited until 5:30, and went over to the receptionist and told her that my name is Bridget and I was there to see Kelly, she had asked me to come in to help tonight. Kelly was paged and someone answered and said she was out getting the office dinner (They do that for the staff, which consists of all volunteers) and they would let her know I was there when she came in.
> 
> ...



Absolutely ridiculous.

I hope you get some results from your call in to them.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 19, 2009)

IC - I think I unnecessarily torture myself... I always drive around in my truck with the AC off because I believe that I should be adapted to my climate no matter how hot it is.... then I always end up sweating like a dog... (although technically, I know that dogs don't sweat...)


----------



## Risible (May 19, 2009)

Time for a new Random Single Confessions thread!


----------

